# Un regalo a mio marito



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

Sabato scorso ho fatto un regalo a mio marito.

Qualche tempo fa aveva cominciato a manifestare il desiderio di visitare almeno una volta un Club Priveè. 
La curiosità maschile per certe situazioni intriganti....

Per un pò mi sono dimostrata indecisa, pur non negandogli di essere a mia volta interessata a conoscere quella realtà, se non altro per verificare di persona. Si trattava di  trovare la serata giusta.

Alla fine mi sono decisa...e gli ho fatto una sorpresa.
Gli ho telefonato chiedendogli di tornare un pò prima dal lavoro, mi sono fatta trovare vestita in modo assai seducente e gli ho detto: " Vieni con me che ti porto in un posto".
Non vi dico la sua sorpresa quando siamo giunti a destinazione.

Non ho aperto questo 3d per descrivere quello che succede dentro un Club di quel tipo: sono sicuramente l'ultima di voi a esserci entrata.
Mi limito a dire che sono rimasta piacevolmente colpita dalla discrezione e  dall'atmosfera gioiosa e sensuale che ho riscontrato in quel luogo.

Volevo solo condividere la gioia che ho provato vedendo quella di mio marito. Non tanto per le situazioni vissute durante quell'indimenticabile notte: ma per il fatto che io, sua moglie, avevo assecondato un desiderio che temeva potesse essermi in qualche modo molesto. Pur conoscendomi come persona aperta mentalmente...sono riuscita a stupirlo!

Allora...a volte assecondare i nostri uomini in certe richieste non è rendersi degli zerbini, ma può essere per la coppia più positivo di quel che pensiamo...
Leggerò con piacere le vostre considerazioni in materia e le vostre eventuali esperienze (= quello che avete pensato, provato).


----------



## geisha (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sabato scorso ho fatto un regalo a mio marito.
> 
> Qualche tempo fa aveva cominciato a manifestare il desiderio di visitare almeno una volta un Club Priveè.
> La curiosità maschile per certe situazioni intriganti....
> ...


 
questa si chiama complicità e se la coltivi ti porterà molto lontano.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

Aspettiamo gli indirizzi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> questa si chiama complicità e se la coltivi ti porterà molto lontano.


 Dipende ...se non ce ne sono in zona... :mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sabato scorso ho fatto un regalo a mio marito.
> 
> Qualche tempo fa aveva cominciato a manifestare il desiderio di visitare almeno una volta un Club Priveè.
> La curiosità maschile per certe situazioni intriganti....
> ...


Beato tuo marito.
Pensa qua ad un povero scemo che per fare certe esperienze ha dovuto cercare per mari e monti una donna che lo accompagnasse.
Ne parlai qui dentro, ma mi dissero che ero tutta chiacchera e distintivo e che in realtà non c'ero mai stato.
Questa testimonianza di una moglie è fantastica.

Ora scommetto che:
C'era bellissima gente, serena, positiva, educata, non maniaca assatanata, che nessuno ti ha costretto a fare nulla che non volevi...ecc...ecc...ecc...

E non dirmi che sei andata dove andavo io, perchè quel posto che ti dissi, è uno dei più belli di tutto il nord d'Italia.

Potresti anche dirci, l'età delle coppie?

Hai notato coppie tristi e deluse?

Brava contessina! Mi hai dato una notizia fantastica.


----------



## giobbe (13 Agosto 2010)

Secondo me è l'inizio della fine, il sintomo di un matrimonio malato che sta andando a farsi friggere.
Siamo persone, siamo molto di più che banali oggetti sessuali.


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sabato scorso ho fatto un regalo a mio marito.
> 
> Qualche tempo fa aveva cominciato a manifestare il desiderio di visitare almeno una volta un Club Priveè.
> La curiosità maschile per certe situazioni intriganti....
> ...


 è una cosa che piaceva anche a te , hai fatto bene a farla.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Secondo me è l'inizio della fine, il sintomo di un matrimonio malato che sta andando a farsi friggere.
> Siamo persone, siamo molto di più che banali oggetti sessuali.


Si si Giobbe, perchè hai tanta paura?
Sei mai stato in un posto del genere?
Posso assicurarti che nessuno di coloro i quali, frequentano un club del genre, PUO' considerare gli altri banali oggetti sessuali.

é solo un modo più naturale e meno ipocrita di vivere la sessualità.
In quei posti l'etichetta è tutto.
Basti solo citare il servizio d'ordine.
Provi a mancar di rispetto ad una signora là dentro e vedi quel che capita.
Per inciso sono vietati i telefonini.


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si si Giobbe, perchè hai tanta paura?
> Sei mai stato in un posto del genere?
> Posso assicurarti che nessuno di coloro i quali, frequentano un club del genre, PUO' considerare gli altri banali oggetti sessuali.
> 
> ...


argggg ma che c'entra l'ipocrisia santi numi. parti dal presupposto che tutti abbiano i tuoi desideri ma solo tu li esprimi .
non è così


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una cosa che piaceva anche a te , hai fatto bene a farla.


Pian lei ha avuto il coraggio di osare capisci?
Poi loro due decideranno se diventeranno degli abituè di quei posti o se è stata un'esperienza isolata. 
Non penso che le piacesse, l'ha come dire intrigata, no?
Ma quello che io ammiro è il non mettersi a discutere con il marito.


La gioia di fare contento un uomo.


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pian lei ha avuto il coraggio di osare capisci?
> Poi loro due decideranno se diventeranno degli abituè di quei posti o se è stata un'esperienza isolata.
> Non penso che le piacesse, l'ha come dire intrigata, no?
> Ma quello che io ammiro è il non mettersi a discutere con il marito.
> ...


 come le ho detto se anche a lei piaceva ha fatto bene ; ma non è che coloro i quali non lo fanno sono ipocriti.
in secondo luogo farlo solo per fare contento lui non è valido per nessuno dei due.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> questa si chiama complicità e se la coltivi ti porterà molto lontano.


Questa caratteristica è la cosa che mi è sempre mancata.
L'ho trovata solo nelle amiche. 
Quindi faccio bene a stare con loro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beato tuo marito.
> Pensa qua ad un povero scemo che per fare certe esperienze ha dovuto cercare per mari e monti una donna che lo accompagnasse.
> Ne parlai qui dentro, ma mi dissero che ero tutta chiacchera e distintivo e che in realtà non c'ero mai stato.
> Questa testimonianza di una moglie è fantastica.
> ...


Sì, sono stata proprio nel locale che mi avevi segnalato.
C'erano moltissime persone.
C'erano coppie di diverse età,  ma ad occhio e croce dai 35 anni in su.
Ho incontrato anche una coppia di conoscenti dei miei genitori, sui 60 anni.

E certo, le persone erano tutte tranquille e rilassate, come penso dovrebbe essere in qualsiasi circostanza di intrattenimento e ricreazione.
Abbiamo anche scambiato qualche opinione con un paio di coppie che lo frequentano da qualche anno: tutti erano concordi  sull'efficacia del servizio d'ordine e sull'impeccabilità della pulizia, che ho effettivamente riscontrato in seguito. Non mi sembravano deluse, ma entusiaste.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> come le ho detto se anche a lei piaceva ha fatto bene ; ma non è che coloro i quali non lo fanno sono ipocriti.
> in secondo luogo farlo solo per fare contento lui non è valido per nessuno dei due.


:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Tu dici? Se contessina, ha la forma mentis del conte, stai certa che ha fatto così:
1) Marito chiede
2) Io ci penso 
3) Mi informo su come sono sti posti e cosa comporta andarci
4) Decido: Chi se ne frega, lui è tanto buono con me, aspetta aspetta che gli faccia un bel regalin
5) Metto in atto l'operazione
6) Eheheheheheeheh...maritino super contento di me.
7) Mi sento speciale, unica, amata e per giunta figa.

Vediamo se contessina smentisce...tanto per capirci eh?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, sono stata proprio nel locale che mi avevi segnalato.
> C'erano moltissime persone.
> C'erano coppie di diverse età,  ma ad occhio e croce dai 35 anni in su.
> Ho incontrato anche una coppia di conoscenti dei miei genitori, sui 60 anni.
> ...


Convieni che sti posti non sono affatto come li dipingono i talk show vero? E che non c'è nessuna morbosità. Come ti dissi io là dentro mi sono commosso fino al pianto. 
E nessuno là dentro si sente giudicato o squadra le gente dall'alto in basso.
Ovvio non è posto per i repressi, inibiti, per quelli che non amano certe situazioni.


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Tu dici? Se contessina, ha la forma mentis del conte, stai certa che ha fatto così:
> 1) Marito chiede
> 2) Io ci penso
> ...


per carità...più di così poi che faccio...appaio in sogno ai nonnetti del privé?
non posso strafare:rotfl:

ps non piangere conte


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

Una bella camicia in saldo, no? :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sabato scorso ho fatto un regalo a mio marito.
> 
> Qualche tempo fa aveva cominciato a manifestare il desiderio di visitare almeno una volta un Club Priveè.
> La curiosità maschile per certe situazioni intriganti....
> ...


Sei stata molto carina.
Speriamo la sua gioia sia sempre così facilmente realizzabile.
Ah, per quanto mi riguarda, non ho mai pensato che assecondare il proprio uomo sia fare lo zerbino


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> per carità...più di così poi che faccio...appaio in sogno ai nonnetti del privé?
> non posso strafare:rotfl:
> 
> ps non piangere conte


miiiiimiiiii


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Tu dici? Se contessina, ha la forma mentis del conte, stai certa che ha fatto così:
> 1) Marito chiede
> 2) Io ci penso
> ...


Beh, in effetti hai fatto una buona ricostruzione del percorso...
E' da un pò che sostengo che assecondare certi desideri dl proprio marito, a meno che non siano veramente in contrasto con i nostri principi, dà più vantaggi che svantaggi..

Poi dipende dai principi: se una pone come principio che "nessuna femmina deveporre la mano sulla patta di mio marito", di certo il priveè non è posto per lei. Però prima di applicare il freddo principio dovrebbe appurare se a lui invece farebbe piacere....


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Beh, in effetti hai fatto una buona ricostruzione del percorso...
> E' da un pò che sostengo che assecondare certi desideri dl proprio marito, a meno che non siano veramente in contrasto con i nostri principi, dà più vantaggi che svantaggi..
> 
> Poi dipende dai principi: se una pone come principio che "nessuna femmina deveporre la mano sulla patta di mio marito", di certo il priveè non è posto per lei. Però prima di applicare* il freddo principio* dovrebbe appurare se a lui invece farebbe piacere....


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: scusa ma perchè sarebbe freddo come principio?:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Beh, in effetti hai fatto una buona ricostruzione del percorso...
> E' da un pò che sostengo che assecondare certi desideri dl proprio marito, a meno che non siano veramente in contrasto con i nostri principi, dà più vantaggi che svantaggi..
> 
> Poi dipende dai principi: se una pone come principio che "nessuna femmina deveporre la mano sulla patta di mio marito", di certo il priveè non è posto per lei. *Però prima di applicare il freddo principio dovrebbe appurare se a lui invece farebbe piace*re....


 volevo giusto chiederlo liberamentekick: )a mio marito.
dici che portarlo con le braghe di ghisa fa brutto?


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

Pensavo che fosse comune però il freddo principio:giù le mani dalla patta  di mio marito.
Devo developparmi.
Concedo però l'onestà della reciprocità a certe donne che leggo qui.
Non comprendo ma apprezzo almeno quest'onestà.
Andate in pace:carneval:

tanto per restare in tema di reciprocità, lui che ti ha regalato??


----------



## aristocat (13 Agosto 2010)

Brava Chiara, sono le attenzioni piccole e grandi che confermano e rafforzano l'amore


----------



## aristocat (13 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> [...]
> tanto per restare in tema di reciprocità, lui che ti ha regalato??


Aspetta però qui credo che Chiara abbia fatto quello che si sentiva al momento... al di là di considerazioni su quello che le dà lui in cambio...


----------



## aristocat (13 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Aspetta però qui credo che Chiara abbia fatto quello che si sentiva al momento... al di là di considerazioni su quello che le dà lui in cambio...


OT ma non troppo.
mi è arrivato un pallino rosso di segnalazione negativa/anonima con un "?"; per il messaggio nel quote.
Se non fosse chiaro qualcosa non ho problemi a spiegarlo meglio; solo che con una segnalazione così laconica, ermetica l'è dura capire "cosa" non torna. :sonar:
comunque non importa, ognuno ha la sua forma mentis


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sabato scorso ho fatto un regalo a mio marito.
> 
> Qualche tempo fa aveva cominciato a manifestare il desiderio di visitare almeno una volta un Club Priveè.
> La curiosità maschile per certe situazioni intriganti....
> ...


Trovo che quello che hai fatto tu sia stato veramente un regalo.  Certa che anche a te facesse piacere. Credo che significhi molto più di quello che è stato. Significa "Caro, a me puoi chiedere qualunque cosa senza pensare che io posso scandalizzarmi o stupirmi. Io farò il possibile, per accontentare i tuoi desideri, anzi cercherò di condividerli e realizzarli insieme" 
Non credo sia una cosa facile. Richiede una sicurezza nel vostro rapporto che poche coppie hanno. 
Tuo marito è fortunato perchè sa che ha una moglie intelligente che sa capire senza farsi mille seghe mentali.
E ribadisco è cosa rara...
Non credo che per me sarebbe così semplice ma mi piacerebbe arrivare ad avere una tale sicurezza nel mio matrimonio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: scusa ma perchè sarebbe freddo come principio?:singleeye:


Per me i principi sono sempre freddi. Siamo noi che li rendiamo vivi e attuali, che diamo loro il giusto valore.

Esempio sciocco, ma che rende l'idea, secondo me: secondo i principi della Chiesa bisognerebbe arrivare vergini al matrimonio, per molti ottimi motivi. 
A loro tempo, i miei frequentarono un corso di fidanzamento tenuto da un famoso gesuita: si parla del 1969. Sostengono che costui abbia detto pubblicamente e poi in privato a loro che potevano "trasgredire" a questo principio purchè fossero entrambi consapevoli e consenzienti, senza costrizioni.

Ora mi si obietterà che certo, c'è di mezzo l'amore, il progetto di vita, eccc...
ma allora vedi che il principio è andato a farsi benedire?
Perchè, dico io? Allora ci sono certi principi che meritano di essere più rispettati e altri meno?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Trovo che quello che hai fatto tu sia stato veramente un regalo.  Certa che anche a te facesse piacere. Credo che significhi molto più di quello che è stato. Significa "Caro, a me puoi chiedere qualunque cosa senza pensare che io posso scandalizzarmi o stupirmi. Io farò il possibile, per accontentare i tuoi desideri, anzi cercherò di condividerli e realizzarli insieme"
> Non credo sia una cosa facile. Richiede una sicurezza nel vostro rapporto che poche coppie hanno.
> Tuo marito è fortunato perchè sa che ha una moglie intelligente che sa capire senza farsi mille seghe mentali.
> E ribadisco è cosa rara...
> Non credo che per me sarebbe così semplice ma mi piacerebbe arrivare ad avere una tale sicurezza nel mio matrimonio.


Secondo me  sei comunque sulla buona strada. Prescindendo dalla situazione dolorosa che stai vivendo in questo momento: con tuo marito c'è comprensione, tenerezza, l'aspetto sessuale mi è parso di capire che funziona bene. Naturalmente non è una cosa che bisogna fare a tutti i costi, ci mancherebbe: deve venire naturale, e io stessa non so se l'avrei fatto 10 o 15 anni fa.
Ma tu mi sembri una persona sicura di te stessa, che sa tenere la sua linea.
E sono convinta che dall'esperienza che stai vivendo il rapporto con tuo marito uscirà consolidato.


----------



## Micia (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Per me i principi sono sempre freddi. Siamo noi che li rendiamo vivi e attuali, che diamo loro il giusto valore.
> 
> Esempio sciocco, ma che rende l'idea, secondo me: secondo i principi della Chiesa bisognerebbe arrivare vergini al matrimonio, per molti ottimi motivi.
> A loro tempo, i miei frequentarono un corso di fidanzamento tenuto da un famoso gesuita: si parla del 1969. Sostengono che costui abbia detto pubblicamente e poi in privato a loro che potevano "trasgredire" a questo principio purchè fossero entrambi consapevoli e consenzienti, senza costrizioni.
> ...



Chiara, tuo marito è al corrente che hai una vita sessuale che non condividi con lui?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Aspetta però qui credo che Chiara abbia fatto quello che si sentiva al momento... al di là di considerazioni su quello che le dà lui in cambio...


Certo, ma ricordati sempre che erodiade si fece dare solo con una danza metà del regno di erode. 
In altre parole, se tu sei gentile e disponibile con me, io lo sarò con te. Se tu sei scontrosa e mi dici sempre di no, quel giorno che esprimi tu un desiderio o ti fai un'aspettativa, mi sarà più difficile esaudirti. Vedi ari, quando si è sposati da tanti anni, i problemi pratici, come lavoro, figli, rischiano sempre di logorare la coppia.
Allora ogni tanto, staccare la spina e provare a fare qualcosa di diverso, rilassa e crea entusiasmo no?
Per me il bello di quello che ho letto è che Chiara non è stata lì a chiedersi perchè suo marito le chiede sta roba, cosa ci sta sotto, non l'ha giudicato un viril porco, non ha acconsentito a furia di insistenze, come dire, dai facciamo anche questa pur che la pianti di rompere. H
Ha FATTO SUA questa più che lecita esigenza del marito.
La complicità nella coppia fa si che non ci si vergogni e non ci si giudichi. Ai tempi di mio nonno, con la moglie facevi sesso casto, e con le amanti o prostitute quello hard.
Oggi tante donne si sono emancipate e hanno capito che non c'è proprio nulla di male a vivere il sesso attraverso gli occhi del loro uomo. 
Lei gli ha fatto una bellissima sorpresa.
Ti piacerebbe sognare di ricevere un gioiello e avere un compagno che passa la vita a denigrare i gioielli?
Sono sincero detesto i gioielli. 
Ma una volta una è stata così brava a farmi capire quale a lei piacesse e come lo desiderava, che regalarglielo è stato uno dei momenti più felici della mia vita. Le vennero le lacrime agli occhi perfino, non se lo sarebbe mai aspettato.
Poi intendiamoci, mica hanno fatto niente di illecito eh?

Tutto quello che capita in quei posti è condiviso dai partner, che qua adesso non salti fuori la solita storia che non c'è rispetto della donna qui e là.
In quei posti le donne si divertono almeno 10 volte che non gli uomini. Si trasformano.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Chiara, tuo marito è al corrente che hai una vita sessuale che non condividi con lui?


No.


----------



## Micia (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No.


mi pareva di ricordarlo. grazie.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Trovo che quello che hai fatto tu sia stato veramente un regalo.  Certa che anche a te facesse piacere. Credo che significhi molto più di quello che è stato. Significa "Caro, a me puoi chiedere qualunque cosa senza pensare che io posso scandalizzarmi o stupirmi. Io farò il possibile, per accontentare i tuoi desideri, anzi cercherò di condividerli e realizzarli insieme"
> Non credo sia una cosa facile. Richiede una sicurezza nel vostro rapporto che poche coppie hanno.
> Tuo marito è fortunato perchè sa che ha una moglie intelligente che sa capire senza farsi mille seghe mentali.
> E ribadisco è cosa rara...
> Non credo che per me sarebbe così semplice ma mi piacerebbe arrivare ad avere una tale sicurezza nel mio matrimonio.


Magari avessi incontrato questo nella mia vita.
Sono uno stupido che si è sempre accontentato.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Pensavo che fosse comune però il freddo principio:giù le mani dalla patta  di mio marito.
> *Devo developparmi*. :rotfl:
> Concedo però l'onestà della reciprocità a certe donne che leggo qui.
> Non comprendo ma apprezzo almeno quest'onestà.
> ...


Ah sì. 
Martedì ho il concerto degli Iron Maiden, e mi ha detto di andarci pure con chi voglio, e di restare a dormire fuori la notte: e lui nemmeno mi chiederà con chi ci sono andata.
Ma l'ha detto lui, dopo: non gliel'ho posta come condizione.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ah sì.
> Martedì ho il concerto degli Iron Maiden, e mi ha detto di andarci pure con chi voglio, e di restare a dormire fuori la notte: e lui nemmeno mi chiederà con chi ci sono andata.
> Ma l'ha detto lui, dopo: non gliel'ho posta come condizione.


Visto?
FUNZIONAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA....
Anch'io avevo lì na mezza intenzione una volta di regalare una settimana in un centro benessere...poi invece, strappai quel preventivo...chissà come mai...
Sbagliato il do ut des, 
Vero il bisogna dare per ricevere.
Brutto il dare senza mai ricevere no?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Magari avessi incontrato questo nella mia vita.
> Sono uno stupido che si è sempre accontentato.


be dai proprio accontentato direi di no. Da quello che leggo qualche soddisfazione te la sei tolta 
comunque anche questo me l'ha insegnato lui. Mi ha sempre detto quello che desiderava senza tabù e senza pensare di scandalizzarmi. Be detto tra noi le prime volte altro che scandalizzarmi, mi ha scioccata. Ma la nostra complicità era tale che l'ho assecondato in tutto e non per farlo contento ma perchè ho capito che farlo stare bene faceva stare bene anche me


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo, ma ricordati sempre che erodiade si fece dare solo con una danza metà del regno di erode.
> In altre parole, se tu sei gentile e disponibile con me, io lo sarò con te. Se tu sei scontrosa e mi dici sempre di no, quel giorno che esprimi tu un desiderio o ti fai un'aspettativa, mi sarà più difficile esaudirti. Vedi ari, quando si è sposati da tanti anni, i problemi pratici, come lavoro, figli, rischiano sempre di logorare la coppia.
> Allora ogni tanto, staccare la spina e provare a fare qualcosa di diverso, rilassa e crea entusiasmo no?
> Per me il bello di quello che ho letto è che Chiara non è stata lì a chiedersi perchè suo marito le chiede sta roba, cosa ci sta sotto, non l'ha giudicato un viril porco, non ha acconsentito a furia di insistenze, come dire, dai facciamo anche questa pur che la pianti di rompere. H
> ...


Quoto tutto


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> be dai proprio accontentato direi di no. Da quello che leggo qualche soddisfazione te la sei tolta
> comunque anche questo me l'ha insegnato lui. Mi ha sempre detto quello che desiderava senza tabù e senza pensare di scandalizzarmi. Be detto tra noi le prime volte altro che scandalizzarmi, mi ha scioccata. Ma la nostra complicità era tale che l'ho assecondato in tutto e non per farlo contento ma perchè ho capito che farlo stare bene faceva stare bene anche me


Embè certo che è così no?
A me è capitato perfino questo: dire un ti amo entusiasmantissimo e sentirmi rispondere..."Perchè?".
Chissà che anche altre arrivino alla tua consapevolezza...
Ma ho capito anche che certe cose o le intuisci, e le accetti, o non le capirai mai. Tu ti sei fidata di lui.


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Aspetta però qui credo che Chiara abbia fatto quello che si sentiva al momento... al di là di considerazioni su quello che le dà lui in cambio...


Non l'avevo posta come qualcosa in cambio, era solo curiosità


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Per me i principi sono sempre freddi. Siamo noi che li rendiamo vivi e attuali, che diamo loro il giusto valore.
> 
> Esempio sciocco, ma che rende l'idea, secondo me: secondo i principi della Chiesa bisognerebbe arrivare vergini al matrimonio, per molti ottimi motivi.
> A loro tempo, i miei frequentarono un corso di fidanzamento tenuto da un famoso gesuita: si parla del 1969. Sostengono che costui abbia detto pubblicamente e poi in privato a loro che potevano "trasgredire" a questo principio purchè fossero entrambi consapevoli e consenzienti, senza costrizioni.
> ...


Non era assolutamente il tipo di principio di cui parlavo e credo non lo fosse neanche per te (giù la mano dalla patta)


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sabato scorso ho fatto un regalo a mio marito.
> 
> Qualche tempo fa aveva cominciato a manifestare il desiderio di visitare almeno una volta un Club Priveè.
> La curiosità maschile per certe situazioni intriganti....
> ...


Ovvio che sì...se ciò che si decide di fare insieme o di "regalare" non è per noi un obbligo anzi una piacevole condivisione o una curiosità non vedo cosa ci sia di male... Non mi sconvolge sentire queste cose... se uno/a non si "violenta" volendo per forza assecondare l'altro trovo che tutto ciò che si fa consenzienti in coppia sia uno stimolo per la coppia stessa...
Sarà che a me non è una cosa che interessa condividere la sessualità in più di 2 persone e quindi non potrei "regalare" codesta cosa se mi fosse richiesta ma se ne avesi anche io curiosità farei come te.... dipende sempre cosa è per te la sessualità, come la vivi, quali sono i tuoi stimoli, cosa ti interessa, e viceversa cosa stimola, interessa, desidera il tuo compagno.....

Chiara, scusa, ma perchè non metti al corrente tuo marito che hai una vita sessuale oltre alla vostra? magari è di vedute aperte...magari la cosa lo eccita...magari vi "costruite" il vostro privèe anzichè giocar tu su vari fronti (tuo marito, i tuoi amanti, ora il privee) da sola... che ne so, è un'idea...


----------



## Micia (13 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ovvio che sì...se ciò che si decide di fare insieme o di "regalare" non è per noi un obbligo anzi una piacevole condivisione o una curiosità non vedo cosa ci sia di male... Non mi sconvolge sentire queste cose... se uno/a non si "violenta" volendo per forza assecondare l'altro trovo che tutto ciò che si fa consenzienti in coppia sia uno stimolo per la coppia stessa...
> Sarà che a me non è una cosa che interessa condividere la sessualità in più di 2 persone e quindi non potrei "regalare" codesta cosa se mi fosse richiesta ma se ne avesi anche io curiosità farei come te.... dipende sempre cosa è per te la sessualità, come la vivi, quali sono i tuoi stimoli, cosa ti interessa, e viceversa cosa stimola, interessa, desidera il tuo compagno.....
> 
> Chiara, scusa, ma perchè non metti al corrente tuo marito che hai una vita sessuale oltre alla vostra? magari è di vedute aperte...magari la cosa lo eccita...magari vi "costruite" il vostro privèe anzichè giocar tu su vari fronti (tuo marito, i tuoi amanti, ora il privee) da sola... che ne so, è un'idea...


come potrebbe essere quella di cambiare gli accessori del bagno:rotfl:

Tinke!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Brava Chiara, sono le attenzioni piccole e grandi che confermano e rafforzano l'amore


 piccola attenzione andare in un privé?
Forse non hai letto con attenzione.
Mica gli ha fatto la torta di mele o la pastiera... 
Chi non ha voglia di far pompini a un estraneo sotto gli occhi del marito, dimostra di non volergli bene e di non saperlo capire e di non avere "piccole e grandi attenzioni"?!
Come se poi tutti i mariti volessero assistere a cose del genere... :unhappy:


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> OT ma non troppo.
> mi è arrivato un pallino rosso di segnalazione negativa/anonima con un "?"; per il messaggio nel quote.
> Se non fosse chiaro qualcosa non ho problemi a spiegarlo meglio; solo che con una segnalazione così laconica, ermetica l'è dura capire "cosa" non torna. :sonar:
> comunque non importa, ognuno ha la sua forma mentis


Ah bhè guarda, se vuoi facciamo una lista di punti interrogativi, punti solitari e via dicendo per post assolutamente normali che ho scritto e per la quale sono stata votata.
Una classifica come la vedi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> come potrebbe essere quella di cambiare gli accessori del bagno:rotfl:
> 
> Tinke!!!!


 Per avere una pulizia scrupolosa anche in casa?!


----------



## Micia (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per avere una pulizia scrupolosa anche in casa?!


si. cosi non ci sarebbero frustrazioni da gestire


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> be dai proprio accontentato direi di no. Da quello che leggo qualche soddisfazione te la sei tolta
> comunque anche questo me l'ha insegnato lui. Mi ha sempre detto quello che desiderava senza tabù e senza pensare di scandalizzarmi. Be detto tra noi le prime volte altro che scandalizzarmi, mi ha scioccata. Ma la nostra complicità era tale che l'ho assecondato in tutto e non per farlo contento ma perchè ho capito che farlo stare bene faceva stare bene anche me


*Assecondare* ha un'accezione decisamente negativa.
Come mai non dici " condividere, soddisfare,"? mi sembrerebbero molto più adatti.
E poi scusate, ma se non ci si dice a letto quel che si desidera non so  proprio dove lo si possa fare.
Sembra che vi stupisca che a letto ci si apra totalmente.
Bhò


----------



## geisha (13 Agosto 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Secondo me è l'inizio della fine, il sintomo di un matrimonio malato che sta andando a farsi friggere.
> Siamo persone, siamo molto di più che banali oggetti sessuali.


certo ovvio che roba sporca malata iiiiiii che orrore!!!!
ma per piacere si capiscono molte cose da come uno si approccia al sesso. 
in una cosa hai ragione, il sesso e la complicità tra due amanti sono magia aggiunta ad un sentimento ed è per questo che tanti matrimoni durano ben poco. 
Osho diceva prima di pensare al matrimonio pensate a diventare grandi amanti, e tutti i torti non ce ne aveva. Se hai paura di metterti a nudo con la persona piu' intima e piu' vicina a te con chi lo devi fare? col medico???????? amore è condivisione, condividere la parte piu' intima di te con chi ami, se non ne sei capace non sai amare. io la penso così punto.


----------



## Micia (13 Agosto 2010)

*a chiara e conte. lo posto anche qui .*

carissimi , tutto quello che dice/ dite, in relazione alla sfera sentimentale della coppia è destituito di attendibilità, a meno che non vogliate stravolgere anche il significato del termine *amore e rispetto.*

ora è evidente che possiate nella vostra vita personale gestire queste parti nonchè l'uso di questi termini come meglio credete, le relazioni sono le vostre, non le mie, e quindi problema non c'è. ma chiedere di riconoscerne un fondamento ..beh...è quasi offensivo. 


Mettere il coniuge a parte delle vostre scelte. o separarsi. questo rispetterebbe e il rispetto( perdonate il gioc odi parole ) nonchè l'amore verso l'altro.


Non entro quindi in merito della scelta di Chiara e del suo regalo, perchè a questo punto non serve all'economia delle nostre chiaccherate sul tema.


----------



## geisha (13 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> *Assecondare* ha un'accezione decisamente negativa.
> Come mai non dici " condividere, soddisfare,"? mi sembrerebbero molto più adatti.
> E poi scusate, ma se non ci si dice a letto quel che si desidera non so proprio dove lo si possa fare.
> Sembra che vi stupisca che a letto ci si apra totalmente.
> Bhò


ecco donna hai capito. a letto siamo nudi fisicamente e non.
condividere non assecondare, senno' lo fai per lui e non per la coppia.


----------



## Micia (13 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> *Assecondare* ha un'accezione decisamente negativa.
> Come mai non dici " condividere, soddisfare,"? mi sembrerebbero molto più adatti.
> E poi scusate, ma se non ci si dice a letto quel che si desidera non so  proprio dove lo si possa fare.
> Sembra che vi stupisca che a letto ci si apra totalmente.
> Bhò





> è anche vero che alcuni non riescono col coniuge. non si sentono a loro agio. certo è che prenderne coscienza  non sarebbe una cosa che farebbe male alla coppia.



a colui o lei  che mi ha dato un punto rosso. mi spiego meglio:

ho letto di molte coppie che nella loro intimità non si sentono a proprio agio e cioè libere di esprimere quello che desiderano...il mio invito era quindi a coloro che soffrono di questo disagio di PARLARE, parlarsi, comunicare...
invece di trovare scorciatoie e lasciare il nodo bello annodato all'interno della relazione.

ho detto una follia?

semmai una banalità. enorme.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> certo ovvio che roba sporca malata iiiiiii che orrore!!!!
> ma per piacere si capiscono molte cose da come uno si approccia al sesso.
> in una cosa hai ragione, il sesso e la complicità tra due amanti sono magia aggiunta ad un sentimento ed è per questo che tanti matrimoni durano ben poco.
> Osho diceva prima di pensare al matrimonio pensate a diventare grandi amanti, e tutti i torti non ce ne aveva. Se hai paura di metterti a nudo con la persona piu' intima e piu' vicina a te con chi lo devi fare? col medico???????? *amore è condivisione, condividere la parte piu' intima di te con chi ami, se non ne sei capace non sai amare*. io la penso così punto.


* L'amore è condivisione con chi ami* non con sconosciuti e sconosciute, o anche conosciuti... magari qualcuno, prima, si presenta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> carissimi , tutto quello che dice/ dite, in relazione alla sfera sentimentale della coppia è destituito di attendibilità, a meno che non vogliate stravolgere anche il significato del termine *amore e rispetto.*
> 
> ora è evidente che possiate nella vostra vita personale gestire queste parti nonchè l'uso di questi termini come meglio credete, le relazioni sono le vostre, non le mie, e quindi problema non c'è. ma chiedere di riconoscerne un fondamento ..beh...è quasi offensivo.
> 
> ...



Micio, non ho capito molto bene che c'entra in questo contesto, mentre trovo che hai ragione nell'altro 3d. per favore, vuoi farmi capire cosa intendi?


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

Ok, lo devo dire.
Per me il principio *giù le mani dalla sua patta *è forte e saldo. E' più forte di me
Se no stacco  mani e teste.
Dite che il privè mal mi si adatta?:mexican:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> * L'amore è condivisione con chi ami* non con sconosciuti e sconosciute, o anche conosciuti... magari qualcuno, prima, si presenta.


Infatti non è amore, è un gioco: che serve all'amore.


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti non è amore, è un gioco: che serve all'amore.


A te è servito? Vederlo con mani altrui sulla patta, intendo


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara, scusa, io lo ripeto se vuoi rispondermi...
Tu e tuo marito vi amate
Hai con lui una intesa sessuale invidiabile che vi porta a esplorare ciò che per altri è taboo
Non sto qui achiederti perchè lo tradisci che nonson affari miei se non vuoi dircelo ma, datosi che il discorso l'hai aperto tu e questo ci piove sopra come il cacio sui maccheroni: perchè tuo marito non è al corrente del tuo desiderio sessuale al di fuori della coppia datosi quanto è aperto a te e al privè? cosa hai paura che non accetti? il concetto del sesso non esclusivo lo accetta, lo condivide e anzi ne è stimolato....cosa non accetta, la menzogan di farglielo di nascosto? e se così fosse, allora perchè non lo coinvolgi?
Nonson impazzita eh...a casa mia 2 + 2 = 4.... c'è qualcosa che non mi torna...vorrei capire perchè Chiara si mette incondizioni di mentire, di esser poco leale quando suo marito mi pare avere con lei una intesa formidabile! A che pro esser scorretta con un marito che ti segue e come nelel tue curiosità (e viceversa)?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> piccola attenzione andare in un privé?
> Forse non hai letto con attenzione.
> Mica gli ha fatto la torta di mele o la pastiera...
> Chi non ha voglia di far pompini a un estraneo sotto gli occhi del marito, dimostra di non volergli bene e di non saperlo capire e di non avere "piccole e grandi attenzioni"?!
> ...


Non tutti, ma la maggior parte, credo, vorrebbe farlo con sua moglie e un'altra donna, oppure vedere la propria donna in effusioni con un'altra.

Questo nelle fantasie. Chiedi in giro.
Poi quanti passano alla realtà non lo so.

A giudicare dalla gente che c'era sabato scorso, non pochi.


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> certo ovvio che roba sporca malata iiiiiii che orrore!!!!
> ma per piacere si capiscono molte cose da come uno si approccia al sesso.
> in una cosa hai ragione, il sesso e la complicità tra due amanti sono magia aggiunta ad un sentimento ed è per questo che tanti matrimoni durano ben poco.
> Osho diceva prima di pensare al matrimonio pensate a diventare grandi amanti, e tutti i torti non ce ne aveva. Se hai paura di metterti a nudo con la persona piu' intima e piu' vicina a te con chi lo devi fare? col medico???????? amore è condivisione, condividere la parte piu' intima di te con chi ami, se non ne sei capace non sai amare. io la penso così punto.


non è roba malata : io lo scambio di coppia lo considero  laido.
Cozza contro tutto quello in cui credo.
Sarò obsoleta e retrogada, chettedevo di'-
La complicità che riesco ad ottenere col mio uomo a letto è roba mia, non frutto di scambi con altri.


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Brava Chiara, sono le attenzioni piccole e grandi che confermano e rafforzano l'amore


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
è bellissima


----------



## geisha (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> * L'amore è condivisione con chi ami* non con sconosciuti e sconosciute, o anche conosciuti... magari qualcuno, prima, si presenta.


lo sapevo che non capivi........ cavoli condividi un desiderio, una sessualità aperta con chi ami, lo sconosciuto come dici tu è solo un mezzo per un gioco della coppia.


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> lo sapevo che non capivi........ cavoli condividi un desiderio, una sessualità aperta con chi ami, lo sconosciuto come dici tu è solo un mezzo per un gioco della coppia.


Geisha, perchè allora se lei gioca con un marito che - viva Dio - gioca vuol poi giocare da sola, mentendo, con altri uomini? Mi aprite la mente anche a me, mi spiegate dove si situa la menzogna quando di essere una mentitrice, una falsa, una traditrice non hai bisogno?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non tutti, ma la maggior parte, credo, vorrebbe farlo con sua moglie e un'altra donna, oppure vedere la propria donna in effusioni con un'altra.
> 
> Questo nelle fantasie. Chiedi in giro.
> Poi quanti passano alla realtà non lo so.
> ...


 Il privé era uno stadio? 

Forse dovresti smetterla di voler estendere la tua esperienza alla maggioranza ...poi ti potresti trovare a essere fedele e farlo a casa solo in due alla missionaria per provare il gusto della trasgressione.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Chiara, scusa, io lo ripeto se vuoi rispondermi...
> Tu e tuo marito vi amate
> Hai con lui una intesa sessuale invidiabile che vi porta a esplorare ciò che per altri è taboo
> Non sto qui achiederti perchè lo tradisci che nonson affari miei se non vuoi dircelo ma, datosi che il discorso l'hai aperto tu e questo ci piove sopra come il cacio sui maccheroni: perchè tuo marito non è al corrente del tuo desiderio sessuale al di fuori della coppia datosi quanto è aperto a te e al privè? cosa hai paura che non accetti? il concetto del sesso non esclusivo lo accetta, lo condivide e anzi ne è stimolato....cosa non accetta, la menzogan di farglielo di nascosto? e se così fosse, allora perchè non lo coinvolgi?
> Nonson impazzita eh...a casa mia 2 + 2 = 4.... c'è qualcosa che non mi torna...vorrei capire perchè Chiara si mette incondizioni di mentire, di esser poco leale quando suo marito mi pare avere con lei una intesa formidabile! A che pro esser scorretta con un marito che ti segue e come nelel tue curiosità (e viceversa)?


Infatti, cara Tink, si è trattato di un regalo che mi è servito anche per tastare il terreno, perdonami l'espressione. La mia idea, seppur  non ancora sviluppata a dovere, è quella di condurlo gradualmente a prendere atto di certe cose che mi riguardano.
Non ritengo però opportuno raccontargli quanto successo finora in privato tra me e  i miei amici, quello no.
Step by step.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> lo sapevo che non capivi........ cavoli condividi un desiderio, una sessualità aperta con chi ami, lo sconosciuto come dici tu è solo un mezzo per un gioco della coppia.


 Ma mi fate ridere (posso?) trovate eccitante farvelo mettere qui e là da sconosciuti e poi scrivete in punta di penna di sessualità aperta e di giocosità di coppia.
Ma che gioco?! Mica andate al tennis o al bowling.


----------



## geisha (13 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> non è roba malata : io lo scambio di coppia lo considero laido.
> Cozza contro tutto quello in cui credo.
> Sarò obsoleta e retrogada, chettedevo di'-
> La complicità che riesco ad ottenere col mio uomo a letto è roba mia, non frutto di scambi con altri.


infatti ogni coppia si puo' muovere entro il proprio cerchio, c'è chi non ha interesse a giochi con altre persone e usa giocattoli veri, guarda film ...... insomma ognuno trova il prorio equilibrio nel rispetto della sensibilità delle persone che formano la coppia. il gioco ha valore quando non è imposizione ma è desidero comune.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> A te è servito? Vederlo con mani altrui sulla patta, intendo


Sì, e anche vedere lui con le mani sulle ehm....tette di un'altra.
Mi è molto piaciuto, gliel'avevo scelta io.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> infatti ogni coppia si puo' muovere entro il proprio cerchio, c'è chi non ha interesse a giochi con altre persone e usa giocattoli veri, guarda film ...... insomma ognuno trova il prorio equilibrio nel rispetto della sensibilità delle persone che formano la coppia. il gioco ha valore quando non è imposizione ma è desidero comune.


 Caspità che rispetto e che sensibilità!!

Ma non scrivevi altre cose qualche giorno fa?


----------



## geisha (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma mi fate ridere (posso?) trovate eccitante farvelo mettere qui e là da sconosciuti e poi scrivete in punta di penna di sessualità aperta e di giocosità di coppia.
> Ma che gioco?! Mica andate al tennis o al bowling.


ho detto questo persa????
non mi pare, come vedi tu non sai giocare. il gioco non significa come volgarmente dici tu farselo infilare qui o la da sconosciuti.
e comunque se non condivi certi pensieri non significa che devi schernire chi vede la sessualità e la vive diversamente da te.


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti, cara Tink, si è trattato di un regalo che mi è servito anche per tastare il terreno, perdonami l'espressione. La mia idea, seppur non ancora sviluppata a dovere, è quella di condurlo gradualmente a prendere atto di certe cose che mi riguardano.
> Non ritengo però opportuno raccontargli quanto successo finora in privato tra me e i miei amici, quello no.
> Step by step.....


Una idea: consiglialo  a Messalina...lei ama suo marito che però non ha conlei a quanto ci diceva intesa sessuale alcuna da un paio di anni...magari anche lui fa parte di quelal alta percentuale che tu dici di uomini chesperimenterebbero molto più di quanto ci si aspetta...così lei ritroverebbe l'intesa: anche per lei uno step by step... usare altri per riconquisatre quanto è suo e riportarlo  a sè...è un'idea....o no?


----------



## geisha (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Caspità che rispetto e che sensibilità!!
> 
> Ma non scrivevi altre cose qualche giorno fa?


persa forse hai perso qualche passaggio ......io sono donna libera!


----------



## aristocat (13 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Per me il bello di quello che ho letto è che Chiara [...] ha FATTO SUA questa più che lecita esigenza del marito.*


Sì è bella questa "ispirazione" amorosa di Chiara/"Erodiade".
Un gesto altruistico ma che - mi pare di capire - abbia soddisfatto anche lei... 
Ok, può sembrare "poco ortodosso" che queste attenzioni verso il marito passino attraverso la porta di un privé, ma questo riguarda solo e soltanto il loro personale equilibrio amoroso/erotico :idea:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> ho detto questo persa????
> non mi pare, come vedi tu non sai giocare. il gioco non significa come volgarmente dici tu farselo infilare qui o la da sconosciuti.
> e comunque se non condivi certi pensieri non significa che devi schernire chi vede la sessualità e la vive diversamente da te.


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: allora illustrami perché ho una mentalità ristretta e penso che quando si fa sesso ...si faccia sesso, pensa un po'... invece cosa si fa?


----------



## aristocat (13 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> è bellissima


Grazie . Io la vedo così. Parola per parola. :blank:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> persa forse hai perso qualche passaggio ......io sono donna libera!


 Ma non ti stavi riferendo a Chiara?
O c'eri anche tu? ...mi sono persa dei passaggi...


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti, cara Tink, si è trattato di un regalo che mi è servito anche per tastare il terreno, perdonami l'espressione. La mia idea, seppur  non ancora sviluppata a dovere, è quella di condurlo gradualmente a prendere atto di certe cose che mi riguardano.
> Non ritengo però opportuno raccontargli quanto successo finora in privato tra me e  i miei amici, quello no.
> Step by step.....


ah ah ah!! prima era "per la gioia nei suoi occhi" ora è per tastare il terreno.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ah chiara! se questo non è contarsela  non so che sia!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sì è bella questa "ispirazione" amorosa di Chiara/"Erodiade".
> Un gesto altruistico ma che - mi pare di capire - abbia soddisfatto anche lei...
> Ok, può sembrare "poco ortodosso" che queste attenzioni verso il marito passino attraverso la porta di un privé, ma questo riguarda solo e soltanto il loro personale equilibrio amoroso/erotico :idea:


 Mi sa che riguarda molto anche chi lo gestisce il privé... :no:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma mi fate ridere (posso?) trovate eccitante farvelo mettere qui e là da sconosciuti e poi scrivete in punta di penna di sessualità aperta e di giocosità di coppia.
> Ma che gioco?! Mica andate al tennis o al bowling.



Beh, io cerco di scrivere in punta di penna perchè il 3d non serve a raccontare ciò che succede là dentro, ma a capire cosa ne pensiamo di questa tendenza.

Persa, non voglio dire che sia la maggioranza delle persone a scegliere certi comportamenti. 

Carmelo Abbate , Babilonia- Viaggio nell'Italia del sesso, ed. Piemme
è un libro di recente pubblicazione che affronta questo argomento.

Lo leggo e poi vi so dire, devo documentarmi anch'io, prima


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sì è bella questa "ispirazione" amorosa di Chiara/"Erodiade".
> Un gesto altruistico ma che - mi pare di capire - abbia soddisfatto anche lei...
> Ok, può sembrare "poco ortodosso" che queste attenzioni verso il marito passino attraverso la porta di un privé, ma questo riguarda solo e soltanto il *loro personale equilibrio amoroso/erotico* :idea:


del quale, SE  DECIDE DI PARLARNE PUBBLICAMENTE SU UN FORUM, diventa  tema di discussione, critica e quant altro.


----------



## geisha (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: allora illustrami perché ho una mentalità ristretta e penso che quando si fa sesso ...si faccia sesso, pensa un po'... invece cosa si fa?


come dire persa se non lo sai non certo io te lo posso insegnare......


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Una idea: consiglialo  a Messalina...lei ama suo marito che però non ha conlei a quanto ci diceva intesa sessuale alcuna da un paio di anni...magari anche lui fa parte di quelal alta percentuale che tu dici di uomini chesperimenterebbero molto più di quanto ci si aspetta...così lei ritroverebbe l'intesa: anche per lei uno step by step... usare altri per riconquisatre quanto è suo e riportarlo  a sè...è un'idea....o no?


Sì, persa per persa (mi scuso con persa) potrebbe essere un tentativo.:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti, cara Tink, si è trattato di un regalo che mi è servito anche per tastare il terreno, perdonami l'espressione. La mia idea, seppur non ancora sviluppata a dovere, è quella di condurlo gradualmente a prendere atto di certe cose che mi riguardano.
> Non ritengo però opportuno raccontargli quanto successo finora in privato tra me e i miei amici, quello no.
> Step by step.....


 Contenta tu...


----------



## aristocat (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> piccola attenzione andare in un privé?
> Forse non hai letto con attenzione.
> Mica gli ha fatto la torta di mele o la pastiera...
> Chi non ha voglia di far pompini a un estraneo sotto gli occhi del marito, dimostra di non volergli bene e di non saperlo capire e di non avere "piccole e grandi attenzioni"?!
> Come se poi tutti i mariti volessero assistere a cose del genere... :unhappy:


E' la loro personale sfera erotica/sessuale ecc. Il loro "privé". 
Ci piaccia o no


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Beh, io cerco di scrivere in punta di penna perchè il 3d* non serve a raccontare ciò che succede là dentro*, ma a capire cosa ne pensiamo di questa tendenza.
> 
> Persa, non voglio dire che sia la maggioranza delle persone a scegliere certi comportamenti.
> 
> ...


Tranquilla, se c'interessera' ci documenteremo da sole. A me personalmente non interessa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> come dire persa se non lo sai non certo io te lo posso insegnare......


 Cavoletti ...si va in un privé per leggere poesie?
E io chissà che mi credevo... potevi dirmelo subito!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ah ah ah!! prima era "per la gioia nei suoi occhi" ora è per tastare il terreno.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ah chiara! se questo non è contarsela  non so che sia!


Ti ripeto che è stato un vero omaggio. Certo poi ho raggiunto anche un altro obiettivo, che era quello di capire se mio marito è in grado di sostenere le fantasie di cui spesso mi mette a parte. 
Alla fine è stata una bella sorpresa anche per me: la realtà ha superato la fantasia. E sono stata veramente contenta della sua soddisfazione.


----------



## aristocat (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sa che riguarda molto anche chi lo gestisce il privé... :no:


Anche lì, bisogna essere il tipo per buttarsi su quel settore di mercato...:condom:
Sono scelte


----------



## geisha (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cavoletti ...si va in un privé per leggere poesie?
> E io chissà che mi credevo... potevi dirmelo subito!!


mi spiace persa io in privè mai stata non ti posso essere di alcun aiuto, ma ho condiviso con il mio compagno giochi molto piacevoli che non posso illustrare senno' mi riclicchi di rosso!!!!!!
eventualmente ci sono diversi libri in merito per documentarsi sul fare l'amore che non è sesso, oltre sexy shop, e oltre a corsi di trantra per coppia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Beh, io cerco di scrivere in punta di penna perchè il 3d non serve a raccontare ciò che succede là dentro, ma a capire cosa ne pensiamo di questa tendenza.
> 
> Persa, non voglio dire che sia la maggioranza delle persone a scegliere certi comportamenti.
> 
> ...


 Ma non farmi ridere!!!
Ma che vuoi prendere in giro?!!!
Qui nessuno è nato ieri e dove si voleva portare il forum si era ben capito da un bel po' ed era cominciato quando erano entrate persone che volevano farsi amici ...

Qui si dice "non siamo venuti giù con la piena" ..dalle tue parti come si dice?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Anche lì, bisogna essere il tipo per buttarsi su quel settore di mercato...:condom:
> Sono scelte


 E tu l'hai fatta?
In periodi di crisi bisogna saper diversificare gli investimenti e il sesso ...tira sempre... :mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> come dire persa se non lo sai non certo io te lo posso insegnare......


 Speravo di farmi una cultura.


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ti ripeto che è stato un vero omaggio. Certo poi ho raggiunto anche un altro obiettivo, che era quello di capire se mio marito è in grado di sostenere le fantasie di cui spesso mi mette a parte.
> Alla fine è stata una bella sorpresa anche per me: la realtà ha superato la fantasia. E sono stata veramente contenta della sua soddisfazione.


un omaggio a te e alle tue esigenze.
Contenta tu, contenti tutti.
Non farcirlo però di altri significati perchè significa prenderci in giro.
Non che me ne cali più di un tot.

è in grado di sostenere le tue fantasie??:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
lui si e tu no?
Non ci sto dentro


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, persa per persa (mi scuso con persa) potrebbe essere un tentativo.:up:


Mi chiedo perchè non ci hai pensato prima...cioè, vistoc he avete idee molto simili sul concetto di coppia aperta, tradimento e fedeltà, mgari ciò che rimuginava nel cervello a te da tempo poteva aiutare anche lei! Dai, che poi si fa tutti una festa (Messalina prima di partir per le ferie ci aveva, se ricordi, confessatoc he non vuole amanti, ha bisogno di amore, e che in fondo ama suo marito, è che è suo marito ad essere manchevole sentimentalmente e sessualmente)...magari in un privè! :up:


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Mi chiedo perchè non ci hai pensato prima...cioè, vistoc he avete idee molto simili sul concetto di coppia aperta, tradimento e fedeltà, mgari ciò che rimuginava nel cervello a te da tempo poteva aiutare anche lei! *Dai, che poi si fa tutti una festa...magari in un privè*! :up:


tutti nel letto di maria! (rino gaetano)


----------



## aristocat (13 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> del quale, SE  DECIDE DI PARLARNE PUBBLICAMENTE SU UN FORUM, diventa  tema di discussione, critica e quant altro.


E la mia opinione - che esprimo qui, in questo forum - resta quella che ho postato ^^. 
A domanda di Persa e Minerva ho risposto


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> E la mia opinione - che esprimo qui, in questo forum - resta quella che ho postato ^^.
> A domanda di Persa e Minerva ho risposto


la mia pure


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non farmi ridere!!!
> Ma che vuoi prendere in giro?!!!
> Qui nessuno è nato ieri e dove si voleva portare il forum si era ben capito da un bel po' ed era cominciato quando erano entrate persone che volevano farsi amici ...
> 
> Qui si dice "non siamo venuti giù con la piena" ..dalle tue parti come si dice?


Se questo fosse stato il mio scopo avrei da subito raccontato le cose che ho visto, no?
Con "persone che volevano farsi amici" intendi che qui entrano persone con l'obiettivo di rimorchiare?

Non , no, la mia domanda era un'altra. Volevo capire se qualcuno ha vissuto questo tipo di esperienza e come, e se gli è stato utile: mi interessava ascoltare le emozioni provate.
Magari qualcuno potrebbe aver provato ed essere rimasto deluso dalla cosa. Sentire il come ed il perchè. Al momento, a parte il Contepinceton, non ho ancora sentito la campana dei maschietti. Magari bisogna aspettare post-ferragosto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

*Persa*

Si dice: non siamo mica nati ieri....


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Speravo di farmi una cultura.


a ferragosto ti ci porto, va':carneval:
poi apriamo un tred con cognizione di causa:mrgreen:


----------



## aristocat (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E tu l'hai fatta?
> In periodi di crisi bisogna saper diversificare gli investimenti e il sesso ...tira sempre... :mrgreen:


Perchè questa domanda? Periodi di crisi di chi? :idea:


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> mi spiace persa io in privè mai stata non ti posso essere di alcun aiuto, ma ho condiviso con il mio compagno giochi molto piacevoli che non posso illustrare senno' mi riclicchi di rosso!!!!!!
> eventualmente ci sono diversi libri in merito per documentarsi sul fare l'amore che non è sesso, oltre sexy shop, e oltre a corsi di *trantra per coppia*.


Cosa è il trantra per coppia?
Il trantran è quando uno è stufo di fare la posizione del missionario a Natale, Pasqua, Ferragosto e il giorno dlel'anniversario e tutti i sabati chè poi la domenica non si va al lavoro....
Il tantra è la strunz. che fa Sting? il fatto che anzichè esser presente a te stesso per sentire oltre che te il tuo partner stai a contà i respiri, i battiti, la comunione con l'aura che ti circonda, i tot respiri al secondo, etc. etc.? insomma, che sei talmente coinvolto dalle cose che senti che ti dimentichi che prima o poi devi avere l'orgasmo? perchè giù per su è quello mi pare... ho letto un articolo (se ricordo almenodi chi lo posto)che lo derideva e demonizzava bellamente....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> un omaggio a te e alle tue esigenze.
> Contenta tu, contenti tutti.
> Non farcirlo però di altri significati perchè significa prenderci in giro.
> Non che me ne cali più di un tot.
> ...


...magari in futuro....


----------



## Micia (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Micio, non ho capito molto bene che c'entra in questo contesto, mentre trovo che hai ragione nell'altro 3d. per favore, vuoi farmi capire cosa intendi?


se ritieni che ho ragione ad avere scrittto quello che ho scrtto, è vero, contestualmente potrebbe non centrare nulla.

ma e se per la stessa "ragione" che hai attribuito a quello che ho scritto, non puo' essere che in questa maniera offri la possibilità a tuo marito di misurare la propria autonomia sessuale per rassicurarti della tua attuale? traduco : se lo fa lui , allora potrà comprendere se l'ho fatto io o se continuero' a farlo...oppure cosi facendo la mia coscenza è apposto.
spero do essermi spiegata.


----------



## geisha (13 Agosto 2010)

su una recensione credo su money di qualchemese fa si diceva che l'industria del sesso (inteso come giocattoli, film, libri) è l'unica che in questo momento va a gonfie vele e dove con poco si realizzano capitali in breve termine, in considerazione del fatto che su un articolo si applicano ricariche anche superiori al 400%. non ci sono altri settori di mercato dove la ricarica arrivi a queste percentuali.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se questo fosse stato il mio scopo avrei da subito raccontato le cose che ho visto, no?
> Con "persone che volevano farsi amici" intendi che qui entrano persone con l'obiettivo di rimorchiare?
> 
> Non , no, la mia domanda era un'altra. Volevo capire se qualcuno ha vissuto questo tipo di esperienza e come, e se gli è stato utile: mi interessava ascoltare le emozioni provate.
> Magari qualcuno potrebbe aver provato ed essere rimasto deluso dalla cosa. Sentire il come ed il perchè. Al momento, a parte il Contepinceton, non ho ancora sentito la campana dei *maschietti*. Magari bisogna aspettare post-ferragosto.


 Non so quale sia il TUO scopo.
Lo scopo generale delle new entry del forum era evidente da tempo.
Sì in passato c'è stato chi è entrato per rimorchiare... ti stupisce?
Però maschietti, parlando di privé non si può leggere.


----------



## Micia (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ...magari in futuro....


ah ecco.


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ...magari in futuro....


e di grazia, perchè tu sei pronta a sostenerle e lui no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Cosa è il trantra per coppia?


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnwHZwaI_SA


----------



## geisha (13 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Cosa è il trantra per coppia?


sbagliato a scrivere tantra.
filosofia tantrica dice niente?


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> su una recensione credo su money di qualchemese fa si diceva che l'industria del sesso (inteso come giocattoli, film, libri) è l'unica che in questo momento va a gonfie vele e dove con poco si realizzano capitali in breve termine, in considerazione del fatto che su un articolo si applicano ricariche anche superiori al 400%. non ci sono altri settori di mercato dove la ricarica arrivi a queste percentuali.


io invece ho sentito che è in fortissimo calo:carneval: (involontaria) .
Anche la casa di produzione del roccone è in crisi, lo diceva lui
e se lo dice il roccone io ci credo


----------



## geisha (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnwHZwaI_SA


non è questo persa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> su una recensione credo su money di qualchemese fa si diceva che l'industria del sesso (inteso come giocattoli, film, libri) è l'unica che in questo momento va a gonfie vele e dove con poco si realizzano capitali in breve termine, in considerazione del fatto che su un articolo si applicano ricariche anche superiori al 400%. non ci sono altri settori di mercato dove la ricarica arrivi a queste percentuali.


 Mi pare che che ci sia però molta concorrenza.


----------



## geisha (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi pare che che ci sia però molta concorrenza.


bah apri un sito con due euro e vendi online.
investimento minimo compri un distributore automatico e lo piazzi dal benzinaio e poi vedi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> a ferragosto ti ci porto, va':carneval:
> poi apriamo un tred con cognizione di causa:mrgreen:


 Così mi fai un regalino?
Io avevo già pronta una maglietta...


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> sbagliato a scrivere tantra.
> filosofia tantrica dice niente?


 Si, applicata al sesso mi fa anche ridere, non solo mi dice.... Buona cena, buone risate, togliersi i vestiti e far tutto ciò che naturalmente ti dice il corpo e la mente a te e qualcuno/a altra dici nulla, invece?


----------



## Micia (13 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> su una recensione credo su money di qualchemese fa si diceva che l'industria del sesso (inteso come giocattoli, film, libri) è l'unica che in questo momento va a gonfie vele e dove con poco si realizzano capitali in breve termine, in considerazione del fatto che su un articolo si applicano ricariche anche superiori al 400%. non ci sono altri settori di mercato dove la ricarica arrivi a queste percentuali.


Non mi stupisce. il consumatore di patate e patatini ha destato sempre l'interesse del bussines...
ci acquisterei delle azioni se esistessero
altro che i bot dello stato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Perchè questa domanda? Periodi di crisi di chi? :idea:


 Crisi economica, come conferma Geisha che si informa su riviste di un certo livello.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> non è questo persa.


 Senso dell'umorismo in calo?


----------



## Micia (13 Agosto 2010)

la crisi della patata.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> bah apri un sito con due euro e vendi online.
> investimento minimo compri un distributore automatico e lo piazzi dal benzinaio e poi vedi.


 Buona fortuna!!


----------



## geisha (13 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Si, applicata al sesso mi fa anche ridere, non solo mi dice.... Buona cena, buone risate, togliersi i vestiti e far tutto ciò che naturalmente ti dice il corpo e la mente a te e qualcuno/a altra dici nulla, invece?


meno male che ti fa ridere son felice per te.
ci sono maestri e guru che la insegnano da secoli.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> meno male che ti fa ridere son felice per te.
> ci sono maestri e guru che la insegnano da secoli.


 Ed evidentemente allunga la vita...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> bah apri un sito con due euro e vendi online.
> investimento minimo compri un distributore automatico e lo piazzi dal benzinaio e poi vedi.


Perchè dl benzinaio? perchè favorire sempre l'anonimato? alla luce del sole: che il tradimento non si chiami più tale ma si chiami libero scambio di informazioni corporali, che l'acquisto di sex-toys non sia più nascosto ma che gli stessi si vendano accanto al pacchetto di Pavesini del distributore automatico in ufficio....ma come è che il mondo è pieno di....come li chiamate qui alcuni di voi, libertini?, e poi 'ste vergogne? orsù.... invitate tuti i vostri amanti in casa e nella raccolta punti del supermercato sia inserito un vibratore!!!


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> meno male che ti fa ridere son felice per te.
> ci sono maestri e guru che la insegnano da secoli.


ce ne sono che insegnano anche l'astinenza da secoli ma non se li caga nessuno:mexican:

battuta dai, non te la prendere geisha
Comunque è vero:singleeye:


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Perchè dl benzinaio? perchè favorire sempre l'anonimato? alla luce del sole: che il tradimento non si chiami più tale ma si chiami libero scambio di informazioni corporali, che l'acquisto di sex-toys non sia più nascosto ma che gli stessi si vendano accanto al pacchetto di Pavesini del distributore automatico in ufficio....ma come è che il mondo è pieno di....come li chiamate qui alcuni di voi, libertini?, e poi 'ste vergogne? orsù.... invitate tuti i vostri amanti in casa e nella raccolta punti del supermercato sia inserito un vibratore!!!


quoto quoto quoto quoto:up::up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> meno male che ti fa ridere son felice per te.
> ci sono maestri e guru che la insegnano da secoli.


 Però (perdona la mia limitatezza) non ho capito cosa c'entrano i privé, la meditazione e il tantra...


----------



## aristocat (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Crisi economica, come conferma Geisha che si informa su riviste di un certo livello.


Mah, a prescindere dai margini di profittabilità (più o meno alti) di questo settore... è chiaro che non è per tutti. 
Uno deve essere fortemente convinto dell'idea di aprire un privé. 
Sbaglia chi si butta nell'impresa solo pensando a quale sarà il rendimento. 
Il rischio di fallire ... in un orizzonte di breve periodo, c'è anche qui .


----------



## tinkerbell (13 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> meno male che ti fa ridere son felice per te.
> ci sono maestri e guru che la insegnano da secoli.


Loro ci credono...a me fa ridere... in certi luoghi si crede anche che siano le forze della natura le divinità da pregare per avere favori celesti... in altre si ride di tale cxredulità....che ne so, ognuno crede a ciò che vuole, suppongo... non mi fa ridere la disciplina in sè, ho detto che mi fa ridere applicata al sesso!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Mah, a prescindere dai margini di profittabilità (più o meno alti) di questo settore... è chiaro che non è per tutti.
> Uno deve essere fortemente convinto dell'idea di aprire un privé.
> Sbaglia chi si butta nell'impresa solo pensando a quale sarà il rendimento.
> Il rischio di fallire ... in un orizzonte di breve periodo, c'è anche qui .


Come in tutto ci vuole competenza, professionalità, tenacia e passione e, nello specifico campo, raffinatezza e esperienza e pulizia scrupolosa... :mrgreen:


----------



## aristocat (13 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ah bhè guarda, se vuoi facciamo una lista di punti interrogativi, punti solitari e via dicendo per post assolutamente normali che ho scritto e per la quale sono stata votata.
> Una classifica come la vedi?


Un "non classificato" suona meglio?:nuke:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> piccola attenzione andare in un privé?
> Forse non hai letto con attenzione.
> Mica gli ha fatto la torta di mele o la pastiera...
> Chi non ha voglia di far pompini a un estraneo sotto gli occhi del marito, dimostra di non volergli bene e di non saperlo capire e di non avere "piccole e grandi attenzioni"?!
> Come se poi tutti i mariti volessero assistere a cose del genere... :unhappy:


Non funziona così in un privè.
Casomai è un gioco molto erotico e condiviso.
Ci sarà uno che fa capire certi desideri, l'altro che spinge verso la realizzazione. 
Non tutti i mariti, sant'Iddio, ma a te che importa se uno si gasa nel vedere la propria moglie a far certe cose ad un altro?
Il trucco, nel privè è che tutti devono essere felici di tutto.
I guai matrimoniali iniziano se un marito "obbliga" e non so come faccia, una moglie a far certe cose come sacrificio estremo: ovvio poi il matrimonio salta.
Siamo di tante teste eh?
Poi legge economica: se questi locali non incontrassero favore sarebbero deserti no?
Come il referendum sul divorzio no?
Cos'ha dimostrato? Che la maggioranza del popolo italiano, desidera una via di fuga dal matrimonio, se se ne presentasse la necessità. Ovvio quelli che votarono in un modo, furono una banda di miscredenti. Vero Persa?
E se tu fossi stata una cattolica praticante, dovevi perdonare, prendere la tua croce, e salire il calvario. Altro che. Tutto per fedeltà ai principi della religione che ti sei scelta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non so quale sia il TUO scopo.
> Lo scopo generale delle new entry del forum era evidente da tempo.
> Sì in passato c'è stato chi è entrato per rimorchiare... ti stupisce?
> Però maschietti, parlando di privé non si può leggere.


Riepilogo.

Lo scopo del 3d: come tutti i 3d avviare una discussione su un fatto/ avvenimento partendo da esperienze personali.

Non mi stupisce che qualcuno possa averlo fatto, comunque  non è il mio scopo.

Maschietti... masculi va meglio?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> certo ovvio che roba sporca malata iiiiiii che orrore!!!!
> ma per piacere si capiscono molte cose da come uno si approccia al sesso.
> in una cosa hai ragione, il sesso e la complicità tra due amanti sono magia aggiunta ad un sentimento ed è per questo che tanti matrimoni durano ben poco.
> Osho diceva prima di pensare al matrimonio pensate a diventare grandi amanti, e tutti i torti non ce ne aveva. Se hai paura di metterti a nudo con la persona piu' intima e piu' vicina a te con chi lo devi fare? col medico???????? amore è condivisione, condividere la parte piu' intima di te con chi ami, se non ne sei capace non sai amare. io la penso così punto.


Però essere un buon amante non basta a fare di te un bravo marito: devi anche saper procurare le sostanze per la tua famiglia eh? Vorrei vedere se tu fossi "solo" un bravo amante chi ti vorrebbe per marito. Avresti molte donne per il sesso, ma saresti magari disprezzato perchè che so dedito al gioco, o con scarsa voglia di lavorare...


----------



## tinkerbell (14 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non funziona così in un privè.
> Casomai è un gioco molto erotico e condiviso.
> Ci sarà uno che fa capire certi desideri, l'altro che spinge verso la realizzazione.
> Non tutti i mariti, sant'Iddio, ma a te che importa se uno si gasa nel vedere la propria moglie a far certe cose ad un altro?
> ...


Il trucco? è un trucco? non sono effettivamente felici?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non funziona così in un privè.
> Casomai è un gioco molto erotico e condiviso.
> Ci sarà uno che fa capire certi desideri, l'altro che spinge verso la realizzazione.
> Non tutti i mariti, sant'Iddio, ma a te che importa se uno si gasa nel vedere la propria moglie a far certe cose ad un altro?
> ...


 Vuoi adottare le tecniche dell pnl?
Guarda che non sei capace.
In un privé si va per fare sesso con altri partner. Punto.
Come avviene è irrilevante. Ognuno lo farà come preferisce.
Fingere che sia un altra cosa è ridicolo.

Non mi risulta che sia stata chiesto un referendum sui privé e non vedo l'attinenza con la legge sul divorzio.

Io non sono cattolica, ma agnostica e quello che dovevo fare lo decido io e non tu.

La tua tecnica di rispondere mele a chi parla di pere è piuttosto rozza e stucchevole.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Riepilogo.
> 
> Lo scopo del 3d: come tutti i 3d avviare una discussione su un fatto/ avvenimento partendo da esperienze personali.
> 
> ...


 Si masculi va meglio, anche perché uomini, per me, sarebbe inappropriato.
E tu sei femmina?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> a colui o lei  che mi ha dato un punto rosso. mi spiego meglio:
> 
> ho letto di molte coppie che nella loro intimità non si sentono a proprio agio e cioè libere di esprimere quello che desiderano...il mio invito era quindi a coloro che soffrono di questo disagio di PARLARE, parlarsi, comunicare...
> invece di trovare scorciatoie e lasciare il nodo bello annodato all'interno della relazione.
> ...


No hai detto una cosa giustissima.
Ma non ho cavato un ragno dal buco.
I rifiuti a me causano problemi di disfunzione erettile.
Ho lavorato tantissimo sul versante dell'intimità, ma niente eh?
O ti fai andar bene sta minestra o aria.
A sto punto?
Tutto questo è iniziato dopo la nascita della figlia. 
A sto punto?
Ma io non mi separo per queste cagate qua.
Ripeto ho trovato fuori ciò che non c'era dentro.
E a me va ben così.


----------



## tinkerbell (14 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No hai detto una cosa giustissima.
> Ma non ho cavato un ragno dal buco.
> I rifiuti a me causano problemi di disfunzione erettile.
> Ho lavorato tantissimo sul versante dell'intimità, ma niente eh?
> ...


 Hai fatto bene!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si masculi va meglio, anche perché uomini, per me, sarebbe inappropriato.
> E tu sei femmina?


Io mi sento donna e pure femmina, in alcune circostanze.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io mi sento donna e pure femmina, in alcune circostanze.


 L'avevo capito ...da mo...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> ho detto questo persa????
> non mi pare, come vedi tu non sai giocare. il gioco non significa come volgarmente dici tu farselo infilare qui o la da sconosciuti.
> e comunque se non condivi certi pensieri non significa che devi schernire chi vede la sessualità e la vive diversamente da te.


Oh certo se tu non vivi la sessualità come donna Persa comanda, sei na poco di buono eh? La verità è sempre quella: il pregiudizio.
Cavoli siete adulti e vaccinati, fate un giretto là dentro, vedete che aria tira, non vi piace, uscite ridendo.
Poi in un privè nessuno è obbligato a scambiarsi.
Ci sono tante coppie che restano vestite manina manina che vagano per i corridoi, tutti imbarazzati o elettrizzati nello sbirciare quello che capita nelle stanzette. E sono felici così.
Ecco quelli che stanno dentro trovano piacere nel sapere di essere sbirciati. Che ne so? Mica quelli nudi, saltano fuori a giudicare chi non se la sente di partecipare eh? Mica tutti paf, scambiano eh? Incredibile combattere con i pregiudizi, incredibile e nel 2010. 
Bene o male oramai i privè e il fenomeno dello scambismo fanno parte della sessualità contemporanea. 
Giusto o sbagliato non sta a me giudicare.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sa che riguarda molto anche chi lo gestisce il privé... :no:


Una fantastica signora, eh?
E la fortuna di quel posto è proprio che è gestito da una donna.
Le gestioni maschili nel padovano hanno portato a casini del tipo che i locali finirono per essere luoghi tra escorts e singles maschi paganti. Se non mi credi, chiedi all'utente biondina, che tutte ste storie le ha vissute con il suo ragazzo prima che si ammalasse.
Questo locale è aperto da dieci anni e gode di ottima salute.


----------



## tinkerbell (14 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oh certo se tu non vivi la sessualità come donna Persa comanda, sei na poco di buono eh? La verità è sempre quella: il pregiudizio.
> Cavoli siete adulti e vaccinati, fate un giretto là dentro, vedete che aria tira, non vi piace, uscite ridendo.
> Poi in un privè nessuno è obbligato a scambiarsi.
> Ci sono tante coppie che restano vestite manina manina che vagano per i corridoi, tutti imbarazzati o elettrizzati nello sbirciare quello che capita nelle stanzette. E sono felici così.
> ...


Sei mai stato a vedere come marchiano le vacche? no? perchè? forse perchè non ti interessa?
Sei mai stato a vedere come si producono i turaccioli di sughero? no? perchè? perchè magari non hai questa curiosità?
Sei mai stato alla degustazione delle formiche fritte? no? perchè? perchè magari non desta affatto il tuo interesse sapere di cosa sanno?
Ecco, magari alcuni di noi non è che non vanno inun privee per pruderie ma perchè nun je ne potrebeb fregà 'na sega!
Esemplifico: con il mio ex il sesso era, come dire, coinvolgente? con il mio attuale fidanzato il sesso è molto più nella norma: come lo trovo io? STRA-TO-SFE-RI-CO....perchè per COME mi tratta, per COME si comporta, per QUELLO che mi lascia la sensazione di esser desiderata come donan e femmina e non solo come corpo....eppure, a vederla da fuori, io ci potrei aver perso 'na cifra! Invece, guarda, ci ho acquistato e anche parecchio... e dove sto arrivando con questo, l'altro che faceva i salti mortali se lo sogna!!!
Capisci Conte, qualcuno può trovare eccitantissimo e peccaminoso anche il solo far cose che per te sono l'A B C e provare anche miglior soddisfazione lui nel far ciò che è la norma di te (parlo con te ma non mi riferisco solo e per forza a te!) che fai tanta strada km e non solo per arrivare nei privè!
Ognuno sa ciò che desidera: il guaio e il brutto e non riuscire a trovar la propria dimensione e soddisfazione e concomitanza di intenti col partner. Non è che convinci qualcuno che va provato per poi dire che non piace....che lo provo a fare? io sto già "a palla" così, che mi serve di altro?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Sei mai stato a vedere come marchiano le vacche? no? perchè? forse perchè non ti interessa?
> Sei mai stato a vedere come si producono i turaccioli di sughero? no? perchè? perchè magari non hai questa curiosità?
> Sei mai stato alla degustazione delle formiche fritte? no? perchè? perchè magari non desta affatto il tuo interesse sapere di cosa sanno?
> Ecco, magari alcuni di noi non è che non vanno inun privee per pruderie ma perchè nun je ne potrebeb fregà 'na sega!
> ...


 Beh non tutti siamo uguali.
Tu non hai problemi erettivi.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> a ferragosto ti ci porto, va':carneval:
> poi apriamo un tred con cognizione di causa:mrgreen:


Mi dispiace difficile entrare per coppie di donne sole.
Se è locale per coppie, bisogna essere coppia tradizionale.
Rischiate che vi si dica?
E i cavalieri dove sono?
Ehi, pian con le bombe, 
con Messalina ci andrei, con voi neanche morto.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> io invece ho sentito che è in fortissimo calo:carneval: (involontaria) .
> Anche la casa di produzione del roccone è in crisi, lo diceva lui
> e se lo dice il roccone io ci credo


Che scienziata, la sua casa di produzione è in crisi, perchè tutti scaricano da internet i dvd, anzichè noleggiarli o acquistarli...
Nel mondo dell'industria del sesso, o trovi sempre cose nuove o sei....fottuta. Pensa che un mio conoscente fece bei soldi tanti anni fa, perchè fu il primo ad avere un cinema a luci rosse a milano...esistono ancora i cinema a luce rossa eh?
Rocco poi è alla fine.
Ha fatto la sua epoca, no?
é l'usa e getta del mondo dello spettacolo.
Lui ha incarnato la figura di un pornodivo, che ora non va più per la maggiore. 
Pare anche che il nuovo mercato di video hard, veda sempre di più le donne come utenti e clienti.
ALlora o fai il porno che piace alle donne, o sei out.
Chiedi a Zanoni se non mi credi.


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi dispiace difficile entrare per coppie di donne sole.
> Se è locale per coppie, bisogna essere coppia tradizionale.
> Rischiate che vi si dica?
> E i cavalieri dove sono?
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflerchè? potresti scambiarci con qualche cammello:carneval:
io a te ti scambierei senza pensarci due volte con due fustini senza marca.:mrgreen:

coppie tradizionali? ci sei andato con tua moglie allora. Se no non vale:mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che scienziata, la sua casa di produzione è in crisi, perchè tutti scaricano da internet i dvd, anzichè noleggiarli o acquistarli...
> Nel mondo dell'industria del sesso, o trovi sempre cose nuove o sei....fottuta. Pensa che un mio conoscente fece bei soldi tanti anni fa, perchè fu il primo ad avere un cinema a luci rosse a milano...esistono ancora i cinema a luce rossa eh?
> Rocco poi è alla fine.
> Ha fatto la sua epoca, no?
> ...


interessantissimo....:dorme:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vuoi adottare le tecniche dell pnl?
> Guarda che non sei capace.
> In un privé si va per fare sesso con altri partner. Punto.
> Come avviene è irrilevante. Ognuno lo farà come preferisce.
> ...


Ho imparato la tecnica da te.
Ora te la ritorco contro a mio piacere.
Tu non sei mai stata su un privè e hai dei pregiudizi a riguardo.
Io ci sono stato e ti posso smentire.
Saresti disposta a venire una sera assieme a me?
Vedrai, te lo giuro, che nessuno ti costringerà a fare sesso.


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Sei mai stato a vedere come marchiano le vacche? no? perchè? forse perchè non ti interessa?
> Sei mai stato a vedere come si producono i turaccioli di sughero? no? perchè? perchè magari non hai questa curiosità?
> Sei mai stato alla degustazione delle formiche fritte? no? perchè? perchè magari non desta affatto il tuo interesse sapere di cosa sanno?
> Ecco, magari alcuni di noi non è che non vanno inun privee per pruderie ma perchè nun je ne potrebeb fregà 'na sega!
> ...


brava.
Poi dice !donna persa".
o la pensi come uomo conte o inizia con le tiritere:unhappy:


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Una fantastica signora, eh?*
> E la fortuna di quel posto è proprio che è gestito da una donna.
> Le gestioni maschili nel padovano hanno portato a casini del tipo che i locali finirono per essere luoghi tra escorts e singles maschi paganti. Se non mi credi, chiedi all'utente biondina, che tutte ste storie le ha vissute con il suo ragazzo prima che si ammalasse.
> Questo locale è aperto da dieci anni e gode di ottima salute.


 prima della legge merlin  tutti i bordelli erano gestiti da donne. Le famose tenutarie


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Sei mai stato a vedere come marchiano le vacche? no? perchè? forse perchè non ti interessa?
> Sei mai stato a vedere come si producono i turaccioli di sughero? no? perchè? perchè magari non hai questa curiosità?
> Sei mai stato alla degustazione delle formiche fritte? no? perchè? perchè magari non desta affatto il tuo interesse sapere di cosa sanno?
> Ecco, magari alcuni di noi non è che non vanno inun privee per pruderie ma perchè nun je ne potrebeb fregà 'na sega!
> ...


Appunto.
Io non sparo sentenze su cose che non conosco.
Volevo solo puntualizzare che il fenomeno dei privè e dello scambismo, non funziona come ce lo propinano.
Solo questo.
ma mi pare di aver capito che questo fenomeno crea ancora ansia e turbamento. 
Come dire frequenti un privè sei un laido, non lo frequenti na bachettona.
Sempre e solo giudizi.
Qui volevo andare a parare e qui siete venuti.
Avevo previsto lo scenario alla Matraini e tale si è verificato, come da copione.
Per me si può anche chiudere il 3d.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> prima della legge merlin  tutti i bordelli erano gestiti da donne. Le famose tenutarie


Non so, all'epoca della merlin non ero ancora nato.


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Io non sparo sentenze su cose che non conosco.
> Volevo solo puntualizzare che il fenomeno dei privè e dello scambismo, non funziona come ce lo propinano.
> Solo questo.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

dicci tu quando e come eh?


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non so, all'epoca della merlin non ero ancora nato.


neanch'io ma so qualcosina di storia anche prima della mia nascita


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Io non sparo sentenze su cose che non conosco.
> Volevo solo puntualizzare che il fenomeno dei privè e dello scambismo, non funziona come ce lo propinano.
> Solo questo.
> ...


a me crea disgusto non ansia e turbamento. Come a te provoca tanto gusto e lo dici potranno esprimere la loro opinione anche gli altri o no?Tu vacci e divertiti. 
Non ho mai provato neanche  sadismo, necrofilia, umiliazioni di vario genere ,coprofagia   e altro ma mi provoca disgusto. E quindi? Devo provarli per forza per esprimere un mio pensiero?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> a me crea disgusto non ansia e turbamento. Come a te provoca tanto gusto e lo dici potranno esprimere la loro opinione anche gli altri o no?Tu vacci e divertiti.
> Non ho mai provato neanche  sadismo, necrofilia, umiliazioni di vario genere ,coprofagia   e altro ma mi provoca disgusto. E quindi? Devo provarli per forza per esprimere un mio pensiero?


Un conto è provare disgusto.
Un conto è definire disgustose le persone che frequentano quei posti. 
Trovo molto fuori luogo il tuo paragone con le cosidette "perversioni".
L'errore fatale è sempre questo: dare per scontata e naturale la nostra sensibilità e pretendere che gli altri si uniformino ad essa. Ammetto di aver fatto quest'errore molte volte.
Se fossi stato capace nella vita di essere più retrivo, malizioso, bacchettone, inibito non mi sarei così sottoposto al sinedrio dei giudici benpensanti. Ma al tempo stesso, sarei stato costretto a vivere vicino a persone che non hanno la mia stessa natura e sarei esploso.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2010)

*Cara Chiara.*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti, cara Tink, si è trattato di un regalo che mi è servito anche per tastare il terreno, perdonami l'espressione. La mia idea, seppur  non ancora sviluppata a dovere, è quella di condurlo gradualmente a prendere atto di certe cose che mi riguardano.
> Non ritengo però opportuno raccontargli quanto successo finora in privato tra me e  i miei amici, quello no.
> Step by step.....


Cara Chiara, 
Mi dispiace immensamente che il tuo intento di condividere una tua esperienza sia finito così malamente. Il mio lavoro alla piramide procede alacremente, mi sta tenendo sveglio alla notte, non è cosa da poco. Per ora ci sta un forte punto critico al terzo livello, ne parlavo ieri con una persona che ha saputo mettermi in guardia da questa perniciosa aporia. Per quanto facciamo non riusciamo mai a contenere tutto, a mettere in preventivo e considerazione tutto. Mi sono rimesso per altro a lavorare alla teoria generale dei bisogni umani, e ho abbozzato qualche appunto su come sfuggire alla storia della menzogna.

Vado per espressioni semplici allora:
Come al solito siamo invischiati nella polemica tra assiomi e postulati. Tu ti trovi ad un guado che assomiglia moltissimo al mio di sei anni fa. 

Step by step. 
Ci ho provato. E ci ho pensato.
Non trovo opportuno che tu condivida quelle amicizie, perchè vi sono coinvolte altre persone, che hanno avuto un certo ruolo e una certa funzione. Sono persuaso che esse sono lì nella tua fase di evoluzione. Per ora sono una risposta. Direi che sono come dire, una sorta di antidolorifico. Ve ben così?.
Dall'altro lato ci sta tuo marito che ha manifestato sta curiosità, e ha dimostrato di avere con te una grande intesa.
Lui ha saputo, meglio ha potuto, permettersi il lusso di metterti da parte a certi desideri che lo riguardano, senza tema di venir giudicato un pervertito o un depravato. 
Io penso che questo sia già un gran risultato.

Forse a noi ci è chiesto maggior rispetto per tutti quelli che si sono sposati per amore, per tutti quelli che hanno creduto alla faccenda della sola carne, per quelli che hanno goduto di sto privilegio. Lo so, lo so, è durissima capire che per noi, per un sacco di fattori, non è stato affatto così. Penso che alla fine della fiera, la via giusta l'abbia indicata Farfalla con la storia dell'isola.


----------



## giobbe (14 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si si Giobbe, perchè hai tanta paura?
> Sei mai stato in un posto del genere?
> Posso assicurarti che nessuno di coloro i quali, frequentano un club del genre, PUO' considerare gli altri banali oggetti sessuali.
> 
> ...


	 	 Paura di cosa?
 Molti anni fa ho frequentato posti del genere in Italia e all'estero (ho avuto una giovinezza un po' burrascosa :mexican. Non critico chi ci va, penso solo che queste frequentazioni manderanno a picco il matrimonio già malandato di Chiara.
 Non ho il minimo dubbio che le persone che frequentano questi posti si usino reciprocamente come banali oggetti sessuali. Con qualcuno bevi qualcosa e ci scambi quattro parole ma della maggior parte delle persone con cui hai rapporti sessuali non conosci nemmeno il nome.


  L'atto sessuale è il gesto più intimo che un uomo e una donna possono compiere. Per la sua natura, lascia delle delle conseguenze quasi indelebili nell'inconscio di chi lo pratica.
 Frequentare un Privé non è paragonabile ad una cena con degli sconosciuti.


----------



## geisha (14 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oh certo se tu non vivi la sessualità come donna Persa comanda, sei na poco di buono eh? La verità è sempre quella: il pregiudizio.
> Cavoli siete adulti e vaccinati, fate un giretto là dentro, vedete che aria tira, non vi piace, uscite ridendo.
> Poi in un privè nessuno è obbligato a scambiarsi.
> Ci sono tante coppie che restano vestite manina manina che vagano per i corridoi, tutti imbarazzati o elettrizzati nello sbirciare quello che capita nelle stanzette. E sono felici così.
> ...


caro conte la sconvolgerò ma è da un po' che sono riuscita con tanta buona officina alkemica ad abbandonare il "giudizio", non giudico e non mi tocca il giudizio altrui.
mi prendono per poco di buono non è un problema mio.
è così semplice pur quanto costi caro ammetterlo, la legge dello specchio è elementare, non sopportiamo negli altri gli aspetti di noi stessi che non accettiamo. il nostro inconscio ci urla ad alta voce ma tanti non ascoltano.
io l'ho ascoltato, ho ascoltato il mio corpo e ascolto il mio compagno, e sono felice perchè non in conflitto con me stessa e il mondo.

ora mi riempano pure di puntini rossi non firmati, sono stata due anni fuori di qui e sono sopravvisuta, la stessa cosa non la direi per altri che da dol non abbandonano il forum.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

Fantastico che le persone così evolute si preoccupino dell'opinione degli altri.
A me della loro opinione non frega nulla.
Del resto di tutto mi è stato detto fin dall'ingresso qui da molti di loro.
Esprimo le mie opinioni, anche con ironia, nei confronti di una persona che ha deciso di esporsi.
Chiunque qui si espone, raccontando sè.
C'è anche chi raccoglie confidenze disseminate qua e là o in privato per insultare. Lo sappiamo.
C'è chi espone l'intimità del proprio dolore, delle proprie esperienze gioiose, dei propri pensieri. Pensate che io avevo pensato di essermi esposta molto postando i personaggi dei film...
C'è chi si espone in altro modo, magari credendo pure di dissimulare.
In ogni caso esporsi significa offrirsi al giudizio degli altri, sia che venga espresso sia no.
Forse un paio di anni fa avevo aperto un thread sul "giudicare" proprio perché questo rifiuto del giudizio altrui, quando per rifiutarlo non sifa altro che giudicare mi pare curioso e contraddittorio.
Se proprio vi interessa la mia opinione e il mio giudizio complessivo su questo fenomeno ve lo do. Ve lo do perché è stato tanto sollecitato con quella finta richiesta di non giudicare che richiede uno schierarsi.
Non cedo al ricatto di non giudicare, mi spiace, oltrettutto fatto da chi mi giudica anche se scrivo che mi piace una canzone.

Penso che le persone che hanno amanti siano delle persone vigliacche che non hanno il coraggio di affrontare la realtà della vita e che non solo non hanno rispetto per l'amante, ma non hanno rispetto del partner e tantomeno dei figli (ai quali pare che vogliano insegnare una amoralità o un relativismo morale devastante di cui magari si compiaceranno. ).
Ma ovvio che ognuno è libero di fare quel che vuole finché il danneggiare gli altri non è del tipo riconosciuto dalla legge e non viene denunciato.
Esistono responsabilità legali e responsabilità morali.
Figuriamoci che io credo di avere responsabilità morali perfino nei confronti della società!
C'è anche chi resta in abbarbicato al suo matrimonio per mera convenienza economica. Ma vi è pure chi si è sposato per convenienza economica.
Ognuno è fatto a modo suo.

Penso che chi frequenta luoghi di scambio sia un poveretto o una poveretta che ha bisogno di situazioni particolari per eccitarsi, altrimenti non riesce a far sesso, altro che bombe del sesso!
Ci saranno poi altre ragioni più profonde che portano a cercare conferme attraverso conferme sessuali. Avranno avuto infanzie dolorose in cui non si sono sentiti amati ed accettati? 
Hanno avuto adolescenze tristi da emarginati in cui si sono sentiti brutti?
Hanno un corpo che loro non amano e cercano disperatamente conferme?
Hanno subito abusi?
Quando e se si renderanno conto di essere dei poveretti (come tutti) che non sanno gestire i loro problemi (non come tutti) cercheranno davvero un aiuto, oppure arriveranno alla vecchiaia (che arriverà ben prima di quanto credono e prima di quando la percepiscono altri che hanno costruito la loro vita su altro) immutati.


----------



## Mari' (14 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sabato scorso ho fatto un regalo a mio marito.
> 
> Qualche tempo fa aveva cominciato a manifestare il desiderio di visitare almeno una volta un Club Priveè.
> La curiosità maschile per certe situazioni intriganti....
> ...





:infelice: ensa: :infelice:

:saggio:​


----------



## Mari' (14 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> caro conte la sconvolgerò ma è da un po' che sono riuscita con tanta buona officina alkemica ad abbandonare il "giudizio", non giudico e non mi tocca il giudizio altrui.
> mi prendono per poco di buono non è un problema mio.
> è così semplice pur quanto costi caro ammetterlo, la legge dello specchio è elementare, non sopportiamo negli altri gli aspetti di noi stessi che non accettiamo. il nostro inconscio ci urla ad alta voce ma tanti non ascoltano.
> io l'ho ascoltato, ho ascoltato il mio corpo e ascolto il mio compagno, e sono felice perchè non in conflitto con me stessa e il mondo.
> ...



  


Perche'?


:no:



​


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Paura di cosa?
> Molti anni fa ho frequentato posti del genere in Italia e all'estero (ho avuto una giovinezza un po' burrascosa :mexican. Non critico chi ci va, penso solo che queste frequentazioni manderanno a picco il matrimonio già malandato di Chiara.
> Non ho il minimo dubbio che le persone che frequentano questi posti si usino reciprocamente come banali oggetti sessuali. Con qualcuno bevi qualcosa e ci scambi quattro parole ma della maggior parte delle persone con cui hai rapporti sessuali non conosci nemmeno il nome.
> 
> ...


Allora lascia che Chiara viva la sua giusta dose di trasgressione.
Un doman, da anziana si convertirà.
Come si dice da noi: Co el corpo se frusta l'anima se giusta.
Sta pure certo che quando i sensi si placano, non hai più bisogno di amanti e quant'altro. 
Tu hai avuto la tua dose di esperienze, e se tanto me da tanto, il suo matrimonio non andrà affatto a picco, perchè non è impostato sulle basi che pensi tu.
Certo un privè non è roba per tutti.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> caro conte la sconvolgerò ma è da un po' che sono riuscita con tanta buona officina alkemica ad abbandonare il "giudizio", non giudico e non mi tocca il giudizio altrui.
> mi prendono per poco di buono non è un problema mio.
> è così semplice pur quanto costi caro ammetterlo, la legge dello specchio è elementare, non sopportiamo negli altri gli aspetti di noi stessi che non accettiamo. il nostro inconscio ci urla ad alta voce ma tanti non ascoltano.
> io l'ho ascoltato, ho ascoltato il mio corpo e ascolto il mio compagno, e sono felice perchè non in conflitto con me stessa e il mondo.
> ...


Ho molto da imparare da te.
Tu fammi scuola.
Ho bisogno di circondarmi di donne intelligenti.
Ne va della mia sopravvivenza.:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Fantastico che le persone così evolute si preoccupino dell'opinione degli altri.
> A me della loro opinione non frega nulla.
> Del resto di tutto mi è stato detto fin dall'ingresso qui da molti di loro.
> Esprimo le mie opinioni, anche con ironia, nei confronti di una persona che ha deciso di esporsi.
> ...


Se tu sei una agnostica, io mi sparo un colpo di fucile nelle palle XD.
Te sei Aristotelica ed Hegeliana.
Intanto noi se divertemo, noi epicurei.
Carpe Diem.

Anch'io esprimo le mie opinioni no?
Ora posso farlo.


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se tu sei una agnostica, io mi sparo un colpo di fucile nelle palle XD.
> Te sei Aristotelica ed Hegeliana.
> *Intanto noi se divertemo, noi epicurei.
> Carpe Diem.*
> ...


il refrain del popolo che ha il governo, il paese, la società che si merita .
Checcefregra del resto? l'importante è divertirsi. Tutto il resto è un optional
:up:


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> caro conte la sconvolgerò ma è da un po' che sono riuscita con tanta buona officina alkemica ad abbandonare il "giudizio", non giudico e non mi tocca il giudizio altrui.
> mi prendono per poco di buono non è un problema mio.
> è così semplice pur quanto costi caro ammetterlo, la legge dello specchio è elementare, non sopportiamo negli altri gli aspetti di noi stessi che non accettiamo. il nostro inconscio ci urla ad alta voce ma tanti non ascoltano.
> io l'ho ascoltato, ho ascoltato il mio corpo e ascolto il mio compagno, e sono felice perchè non in conflitto con me stessa e il mondo.
> ...


Cara geisha, forse la sconvolgerò anch'io ma è da un bel pezzetto che molti (tra cui io) sono arrivati alla stessa conclusione. Pare impossibile eh??ebbeni si, i giudizi altrui di gente di cui non me ne frega niente non mi toccano, ma proprio de pezza eh? invece quelli delle persone che stimo ed amo si, quelli mi toccano eccome.
Poco di buono per cosa? perchè si esprime la propria opinione sui privè, i sex toys e quant altro? ma fammi il piacere. 
Poco di buono è colui che si prende in giro e cerca di farlo passare per libertà.
E non è il tuo caso.


----------



## Micia (14 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Una fantastica signora, eh?
> E la fortuna di quel posto è proprio che è gestito da una donna.
> Le gestioni maschili nel padovano hanno portato a casini del tipo che i locali *finirono per essere luoghi tra escorts e singles maschi paganti.* Se non mi credi, chiedi all'utente biondina, che tutte ste storie le ha vissute con il suo ragazzo prima che si ammalasse.
> Questo locale è aperto da dieci anni e gode di ottima salute.


:mrgreen:
ora vuoi vedere che in questi pagano le donne e sono frequentati solo da suore laiche?


----------



## Micia (14 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Io non sparo sentenze su cose che non conosco.
> Volevo solo puntualizzare che il fenomeno dei privè e dello scambismo, non funziona come ce lo propinano.
> Solo questo.
> ...



Conte, ma scusa, le si doveva rispondere " e sti cazzi " avresti preferito o avreste preferito?

se si è esposta lo fatto sapendo che le risposte sarebbero state queste.


----------



## tinkerbell (14 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Io non sparo sentenze su cose che non conosco.
> Volevo solo puntualizzare che il fenomeno dei privè e dello scambismo, non funziona come ce lo propinano.
> Solo questo.
> ...


Certo: ad alcuni crea ansia e turbamento, ad altri non crea una amata secchia, ad altri ancor fa sorridere il sol pensiero che ci si possa sentire a proprio agio con sconosciuti e non con conosciuti, ad alcuni crea interesse e godimento...
A me il privè non interessa perchè sento ancora notevole....diciamo....friccicarello al solo pensiero di fare l'amore con il mio compagno....non mi serve ancora il privè per trovare stimoli altri...gli stimoli di ora per me son stimoloni, non ho bisogno di più di questo...e figurati che ho appena ricominciato!!!
Se a te per sentirti come mi sento io serve il privee, sconosciuti e sconosciute accanto a te e con te be venga: basta che tu ti senta bene, sereno, eccitato e soddisfatto tal quale mi sento io sul mio comodo letto/divano, tavolo della cucina con il mio compagno...
Tutto è bello quando stai bene: diciamo che al momento io faccio meno fatica di te... sto a casa, conosco la persona che mi stimola al massimo, mi sento desiderata e adorata anche in camicina da notet con Hello Kitty davanti anzichè come nei tempi andati in altre mise o in certi luoghi in tacchi 10 cm e calzetta nera, etc. etc.....
Se tu hai bisogno di far più fatica per sentir stimoli identici a quelli che io sento ben venga: basta che li senti!!! :up:


----------



## tinkerbell (14 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cara Chiara,
> Mi dispiace immensamente che il tuo intento di condividere una tua esperienza sia finito così malamente. Il mio lavoro alla piramide procede alacremente, mi sta tenendo sveglio alla notte, non è cosa da poco. Per ora ci sta un forte punto critico al terzo livello, ne parlavo ieri con una persona che ha saputo mettermi in guardia da questa perniciosa aporia. Per quanto facciamo non riusciamo mai a contenere tutto, a mettere in preventivo e considerazione tutto. Mi sono rimesso per altro a lavorare alla teoria generale dei bisogni umani, e ho abbozzato qualche appunto su come sfuggire alla storia della menzogna.
> 
> Vado per espressioni semplici allora:
> ...


Immaginoc he con questo post tu voglia farci venire curiosità su cosa sia 'sta piramide.... 
Un pò come quando una amica ch enon vedi da 10 anni appena ti incontra uscita lei dal parrucchiere ti dice:"Ciaooooo, ma che ti sei tagliata i capelli?"...."NO tesora, te li sei tagliati tu, che vuoi che ti dica se stai bene o male così facciamo prima?"


----------



## Micia (14 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche'?
> 
> 
> :no:
> ...



e tu ci credi...


----------



## Micia (14 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Certo: ad alcuni crea anzia e turbamento, ad altri non crea una amata secchia, ad altri ancor fa sorridere il sol pensiero che ci si possa sentire a proprio agio con sconosciuti e non con conosciuti, ad alcuni crea interesse e godimento...
> A me il privè non interessa perchè sento ancora notevole....diciamo....friccicarello al solo pensiero di fare l'amore con il mio compagno....non mi serve ancora il privè per trovare stimoli altri...gli stimoli di ora per me son stimoloni, non ho bisogno di più di questo...e figurati che ho appena ricominciato!!!
> Se a te per sentirti come mi sento io serve il privee, sconosciuti e sconosciute accanto a te e con te be venga: basta che tu ti senta bene, sereno, eccitato e soddisfatto tal quale mi sento io sul mio comodo letto/divano, tavolo della cucina con il mio compagno...
> Tutto è bello quando stai bene: diciamo che al momento io faccio meno fatica di te... sto a casa, conosco la persona che mi stimola al massimo, mi sento desiderata e adorata anche in camicina da notet con Hello Kitty davanti anzichè come nei tempi andati in altre mise o in certi luoghi in tacchi 10 cm e calzetta nera, etc. etc.....
> Se tu hai bisogno di far più fatica per sentir stimoli identici a quelli che io sento ben venga: basta che li senti!!! :up:


"a secchia" mi è piaciuta.


----------



## tinkerbell (14 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> caro conte la sconvolgerò ma è da un po' che sono riuscita con tanta buona officina alkemica ad abbandonare il "giudizio", non giudico e non mi tocca il giudizio altrui.
> mi prendono per poco di buono non è un problema mio.
> è così semplice pur quanto costi caro ammetterlo, la legge dello specchio è elementare, non sopportiamo negli altri gli aspetti di noi stessi che non accettiamo. il nostro inconscio ci urla ad alta voce ma tanti non ascoltano.
> io l'ho ascoltato, ho ascoltato il mio corpo e ascolto il mio compagno, e sono felice perchè non in conflitto con me stessa e il mondo.
> ...


 E perchè puntini rossi e blu? tu sei felice? io son contenta che tu sia felice? ma perchè questi post da perseguitati a volte? ognuno esprime il proprio parere, se un altro non è d'accordo non è pensa che tu sia una zoc.... e un uomo un pap... uno è solo differente e distante dal tuo modo di vivere, pensare, esprimersi...
Figurati...se poi il tuo lui è in sintonia con te, cosa c'è di meglio dalal vita? Sei serena e onesta tu e sereno  eonesto lui? che ti dovrebeb interessare di chi ti critica?


----------



## tinkerbell (14 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora lascia che Chiara viva la sua giusta dose di trasgressione.
> Un doman, da anziana si convertirà.
> Come si dice da noi: Co el corpo se frusta l'anima se giusta.
> Sta pure certo che quando i sensi si placano, non hai più bisogno di amanti e quant'altro.
> ...


Manco una parrocchia, una palestra di kick-boxing, un centro anziani, un sala di attesa del dentista: in CERTI posti ci vai se DEVI o VUOI andarci...mi par semplice... sei mai andato a rilassarti dal dentista? sei mai andato a confessarti in macelleria? sei mai andato a 20 anni al centro anziani se non una volta alla festa della nonnina? ogni cosa si fa quando o è necessario farla o ci si sente spinti da desiderio di farla...
Quindi certo, un privè non è roba da tutti...per il resto l'unico requisito sine qua non (ce ne saran altri tipo farsi identificare o vestirsi in un certo modo ma non di cattivo gusto...oppure avere la fedina sanitaria pulita...ne è stata chiusa una su Rm/Cassia un paio di mesi fa...sai, io conosco quei posti...NOI per lavoro ci infiltriamo a volte....e non è che sia poi tanto e in tutti lecito diciamo "scambiarsi" affettività...chiedi al tuo amico Oscuro, che ne converrà anche se mi tengo sul generico...) sarà di portarsi dietro l'organo... quindi diciamo che, tutto sommato, se ci viene la voglia o ne avessimo necessità il posto accoglierebbe noi quanto ha fatto con te e la Matraini, tranquillo!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Fantastico che le persone così evolute si preoccupino dell'opinione degli altri.
> A me della loro opinione non frega nulla.
> Del resto di tutto mi è stato detto fin dall'ingresso qui da molti di loro.
> Esprimo le mie opinioni, anche con ironia, nei confronti di una persona che ha deciso di esporsi.
> ...


Persa: hai risposto esaustivamente alle mie domande iniziali.
Oltre a Gheisha sei l'unica che ha espresso compiutamente la sua opinione sui club priveè.


----------



## tinkerbell (14 Agosto 2010)

Conte, scusa, il negativo delle 15.19 circa era il mio: la motivazione era troppo lunga e non mi è entrata la firma.


----------



## Micia (14 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Persa: hai risposto esaustivamente alle mie domande iniziali.
> Oltre a Gheisha sei l'unica che ha espresso compiutamente la sua opinione sui club priveè.


Chiara, non l'ho espressa perchè davvero non so che dire.
Personalmente non li frquentarei mai , mi sentirei fuori luogo, osservata da sguardi indiscreti , che si pongono domande di cui non me ne importa, se desidero bere vado in locale. se desidero chiaccherare ci sono mille posti in cui andare, se voglio condividere col mio compagno o comunque con un uomo mi trovo un letto o un tappeto.
solo il nome "club" mi fa venire l'orticaria, non mi clubbo nei tradizionali figurati dove si condivide il pezzo di manzo, ma non esiste proprio.

Tu fai bene se ti senti a tuo agio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cara Chiara,
> Mi dispiace immensamente che il tuo intento di condividere una tua esperienza sia finito così malamente. Il mio lavoro alla piramide procede alacremente, mi sta tenendo sveglio alla notte, non è cosa da poco. Per ora ci sta un forte punto critico al terzo livello, ne parlavo ieri con una persona che ha saputo mettermi in guardia da questa perniciosa aporia. Per quanto facciamo non riusciamo mai a contenere tutto, a mettere in preventivo e considerazione tutto. Mi sono rimesso per altro a lavorare alla teoria generale dei bisogni umani, e ho abbozzato qualche appunto su come sfuggire alla storia della menzogna.
> 
> Vado per espressioni semplici allora:
> ...


Conte, non giudicherei un fallimento l'apertura del 3d.

Alcune idee sono state espresse.
La questione interessante per me era capire se ci fossero altre donne che hanno avuto esperienze simili alla mia e quale fosse la loro opinione in proposito.
Se hanno avuto modo di frequentare un priveè, e come, e perchè.
Se ci sono state trascinate, o se hanno preso l'iniziativa.
Idem per gli uomini, dei quali però non abbiamo ancora avuto modo di ascoltare qualche parere ( a parte quello tuo e di Giobbe).

Come al solito, il mio intento è quello di partire da un'esperienza personale ( in questo caso la mia) per approfondire la mia conoscenza delle cose attraverso gli altri. Gli spunti per riflettere si trovano sempre, anche nei giudizi più pungenti: poi c'è da distinguere tra i giudizi di chi ha provato e chi  invece si esprime solo per sentito dire.

Non mi sento affatto giudicata male per avere sottoposto l'argomento all'attenzione del forum
Forse l'argomento desta ancora qualche perplessità.


----------



## Micia (14 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Conte, scusa, il negativo delle 15.19 circa era il mio: la motivazione era troppo lunga e non mi è entrata la firma.




sei uno spettacolo...non ce la fai proprio a non correre a 200km. orari.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Chiara, non l'ho espressa perchè davvero non so che dire.
> Personalmente non li frquentarei mai , mi sentirei fuori luogo, osservata da sguardi indiscreti , che si pongono domande di cui non me ne importa, se desidero bere vado in locale. se desidero chiaccherare ci sono mille posti in cui andare, se voglio condividere col mio compagno o comunque con un uomo mi trovo un letto o un tappeto.
> solo il nome "club" mi fa venire l'orticaria, non mi clubbo nei tradizionali figurati dove si condivide il pezzo di manzo, ma non esiste proprio.
> 
> Tu fai bene se ti senti a tuo agio.


Micio, anche la tua è un'opinione ben espressa e, credi, assai apprezzata.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Agosto 2010)

Dimenticavo...anche Tinkerbell ha ben argomentato la sua opinione:up:


----------



## Micia (14 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Conte, non giudicherei un fallimento l'apertura del 3d.
> 
> Alcune idee sono state espresse.
> La questione interessante per me era capire se ci fossero altre donne che hanno avuto esperienze simili alla mia e quale fosse la loro opinione in proposito.
> ...



Non credo che sia l'argomento Chiara, perchè ?

a me pare che sia l' interesse che puo' suscitare il luogo in sè stesso.

dici di no?

tu lo rifaresti?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

Certo che dopo queste approvazioni in cui mi si dà perfino dell'aristotelica (che mancanza di fantasia però..) sono tutta gongolante... :carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Manco *una parrocchia, una palestra di kick-boxing, un centro anziani, un sala di attesa del dentista*: in CERTI posti ci vai se DEVI o VUOI andarci...mi par semplice... sei mai andato a rilassarti dal dentista? sei mai andato a confessarti in macelleria? sei mai andato a 20 anni al centro anziani se non una volta alla festa della nonnina? ogni cosa si fa quando o è necessario farla o ci si sente spinti da desiderio di farla...
> Quindi certo, un privè non è roba da tutti...per il resto l'unico requisito sine qua non (ce ne saran altri tipo farsi identificare o vestirsi in un certo modo ma non di cattivo gusto...oppure avere la fedina sanitaria pulita...ne è stata chiusa una su Rm/Cassia un paio di mesi fa...sai, io conosco quei posti...NOI per lavoro ci infiltriamo a volte....e non è che sia poi tanto e in tutti lecito diciamo "scambiarsi" affettività...chiedi al tuo amico Oscuro, che ne converrà anche se mi tengo sul generico...) sarà di portarsi dietro l'organo... quindi diciamo che, tutto sommato, se ci viene la voglia o ne avessimo necessità il posto accoglierebbe noi quanto ha fatto con te e la Matraini, tranquillo!!!


 Adesso che mi ci fai pensare non vado neppure lì ...neppure dal dentista... invidia eh?! :mexican:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Non credo che sia l'argomento Chiara, perchè ?
> 
> a me pare che sia l' interesse che puo' suscitare il luogo in sè stesso.
> 
> ...


Sì, abbiamo già deciso di tornarci il mese prossimo.
Vedremo se la serata sarà interessante come la prima.

In effetti l'argomento non dà più scandalo, ormai siamo abituati a tutto.
Non occorrono grossi sforzi di immaginazione per capire cosa succede là dentro.
La curiosità è sicuramente la prima molla che spinge verso  il luogo medesimo: la curiosità di vedere e di confrontarci con gli altri.
Sono convinta, come ha scritto Persa, che l'insicurezza giochi un ruolo in questa curiosità.


----------



## tinkerbell (14 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> sei uno spettacolo...non ce la fai proprio a non correre a 200km. orari.


Che ho fatto? Firmo sempre...se non firmo avverto così!


----------



## tinkerbell (14 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Chiara, non l'ho espressa perchè davvero non so che dire.
> Personalmente non li frquentarei mai , mi sentirei fuori luogo, osservata da sguardi indiscreti , che si pongono domande di cui non me ne importa, se desidero bere vado in locale. se desidero chiaccherare ci sono mille posti in cui andare, se voglio condividere col mio compagno o comunque con un uomo mi trovo un letto o un tappeto.
> solo il nome "club" mi fa venire l'orticaria, non mi clubbo nei tradizionali figurati dove si condivide il pezzo di manzo, ma non esiste proprio.
> 
> Tu fai bene se ti senti a tuo agio.


 Pezzo di manzo è bellissimo! :rotfl:

Il resto che hai scritto è il modo più semplice in cui io non riesco mai ad esprimermi...
Sapete Conte, Contessa e Paggetti vari...non è che se uno non condivide è contro... unononcondivide e basta: e se poi certi thread sono aperti perchè tantosi sa come finiscono, allora sembra non esser interessante il thread (che invece era interessante a mio vedeer!) ma il solito parere che si vuol col thread fomentare... e la risposta di Conte in questa direzione va....adesso si può chiudere anche il thread...e perchè? 50 son in ferie, noi qui siamo 5/6 non ti interesa degli altri?


----------



## tinkerbell (14 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Non credo che sia l'argomento Chiara, perchè ?
> 
> a me pare che sia l' interesse che puo' suscitare il luogo in sè stesso.
> 
> ...


 Già... io non giudico ad esempio la frequentazione consenziente anzi condivisa proprio con il compagno.... forse mi azzarderei in giudizi se mi parlasis di una tua NOn episodica frequentazione con amanti o scomosciuti o accompagnatori quasi occasionali...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Già... io non giudico ad esempio la frequentazione consenziente anzi condivisa proprio con il compagno.... forse mi azzarderei in giudizi se mi parlasis di una tua NOn episodica frequentazione con amanti o scomosciuti o accompagnatori quasi occasionali...



Beh, tutti siamo liberi di esprimere i nostri giudizi.
Tutti, chiaramente, siamo passibili di giudizio anche non muovendo un dito, figuriamoci quando ci mettiamo a fare qualcosa.

Vengono giudicate e criticate persone che si adoperano con disponibilità ad aiutare gli altri, figuriamoci se penso di non essere giudicata per quello che faccio.
Ma il punto per me non è questo: alla fine, come dice Persa, possiamo fregarcene alla grande del giudizio altrui su di noi.
Per me la differenza sta nel mettersi o non mettersi in gioco, in qualsiasi attività che svolgiamo, sia essa un atto pratico o di elaborazione mentale.
La cosa che ritengo importante è scegliere un'esperienza e viverla in modo di ottenerne il massimo beneficio. Se è condivisa, il massimo  beneficio per tutti colore che la condividono.


----------



## tinkerbell (14 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Beh, tutti siamo liberi di esprimere i nostri giudizi.
> Tutti, chiaramente, siamo passibili di giudizio anche non muovendo un dito, figuriamoci quando ci mettiamo a fare qualcosa.
> 
> Vengono giudicate e criticate persone che si adoperano con disponibilità ad aiutare gli altri, figuriamoci se penso di non essere giudicata per quello che faccio.
> ...


Il tuo pensiero se condiviso non fa una piega... così come non fa una piega il pensiero opposto al tuo!
Approvo ciò che dici nel modo in cui lo dici.... ciò che potrei di te commentare non è certo questa tua voglia di cercare di andare oltre ciò che oramai forse vi annoia un pò cercando stimoli nuovi assieme....criticavo (non giudicavo...io non son stata migliore...diversa non vuol dire migliore....non tradire ma contribuire ad un tradimentonon fa di me persona tanto migliore da te...tanto diversa sì, migliore affatto!!!!) invece il tuo tradire senza dire...soprttutto se poi racconti di unaintesa con tuo marito tale...ecco perchè ipotizzavo di andareanche oltre: la condivisione del tradiemntoc he a quel punto non è più tradimento ma gioco.... un pò come (con i dovuti distinguo!) quando Conte "inneggia" (non lo fa ma è come lo facesse) al tradimento come nuova frontiera: e grazie, Astro sa, astro legge, Astro se non d'accordo si adegua o se ne frega o accetta o ciò che lei vuole e preferisce (comunque sa), che vuoi che traditore e libertino sia uno che confessa, ironizza, dice e tace sull'argomento? tuttosommato, a fargli veramente i conti in tasca, manco tanto traditore e libertino è: la vera libido sta nel mangiar la nutelal e riavvitare bene il barattolo dopo averla mescolata in modo tale che non si veda che ne manca un bel cucchiaio.... apri il barattolo, lasci lì il cucchiaio sporco, a gran voce chiedi se qualcuno ne vuole, ti lasci il baffo destro sporco: che libido nutellesca è questa? :up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Il tuo pensiero se condiviso non fa una piega... così come non fa una piega il pensiero opposto al tuo!
> Approvo ciò che dici nel modo in cui lo dici.... ciò che potrei di te commentare non è certo questa tua voglia di cercare di andare oltre ciò che oramai forse vi annoia un pò cercando stimoli nuovi assieme....criticavo (non giudicavo...io non son stata migliore...diversa non vuol dire migliore....non tradire ma contribuire ad un tradimentonon fa di me persona tanto migliore da te...tanto diversa sì, migliore affatto!!!!) invece il tuo tradire senza dire...soprttutto se poi racconti di unaintesa con tuo marito tale...ecco perchè ipotizzavo di andareanche oltre: la condivisione del tradiemntoc he a quel punto non è più tradimento ma gioco.... un pò come (con i dovuti distinguo!) quando Conte "inneggia" (non lo fa ma è come lo facesse) al tradimento come nuova frontiera: e grazie, Astro sa, astro legge, Astro se non d'accordo si adegua o se ne frega o accetta o ciò che lei vuole e preferisce (comunque sa), che vuoi che traditore e libertino sia uno che confessa, ironizza, dice e tace sull'argomento? tuttosommato, a fargli veramente i conti in tasca, manco tanto traditore e libertino è: la vera libido sta nel mangiar la nutelal e riavvitare bene il barattolo dopo averla mescolata in modo tale che non si veda che ne manca un bel cucchiaio.... apri il barattolo, lasci lì il cucchiaio sporco, a gran voce chiedi se qualcuno ne vuole, ti lasci il baffo destro sporco: che libido nutellesca è questa? :up:


 Fantastica la libido nutellesca... :up::mrgreen:


----------



## tinkerbell (14 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Fantastica la libido nutellesca... :up::mrgreen:


Mi son venuti in mente sia i bimbi, sia chi è a dieta ma non vive da solo.... momento di massima libidine accresciuta dala paura di esser scoperti: millimetrica attenzione a come è riposto il barattolo...affondamento del cucchiaino, leccata vorace e neuroni in orgasmo, lavaggio cucchiaino e relativa asciugatura (riporre nel cassetto perchè nel vano per scolare le posate il cucchiaino non c'era....potrebbe esser un indizio!), inclinazione vasetto di nutella per non far notare la presa.....e se nessunosi accorge il ratto della Nutella si rifarà.....così il tradimento....finchè non si accorge: poi ci si pensa, i problemi si affrontano quando si pongono, al momento se sto attento la faccio franca! E godo! Attento a riporre bene vasetto e cucchiaino, si intende! :up:

Cos' si gusta la Nutella, mica quando la mamma te la porge spalmata sulla fetta di pane!!! Non ha lo stesso sapore! :mrgreen:

O.T. Buon Ferragosto...vado fuori...vi leggo dal cell. domani sera e poi da mart. di nuovo a Roma per lavoro!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Mi son venuti in mente sia i bimbi, sia chi è a dieta ma non vive da solo.... momento di massima libidine accresciuta dala paura di esser scoperti: millimetrica attenzione a come è riposto il barattolo...affondamento del cucchiaino, leccata vorace e neuroni in orgasmo, lavaggio cucchiaino e relativa asciugatura (riporre nel cassetto perchè nel vano per scolare le posate il cucchiaino non c'era....potrebbe esser un indizio!), inclinazione vasetto di nutella per non far notare la presa.....e se nessunosi accorge il ratto della Nutella si rifarà.....così il tradimento....finchè non si accorge: poi ci si pensa, i problemi si affrontano quando si pongono, al momento se sto attento la faccio franca! E godo! Attento a riporre bene vasetto e cucchiaino, si intende! :up:
> 
> Cos' si gusta la Nutella, mica quando la mamma te la porge spalmata sulla fetta di pane!!! Non ha lo stesso sapore! :mrgreen:
> 
> O.T. Buon Ferragosto...vado fuori...vi leggo dal cell. domani sera e poi da mart. di nuovo a Roma per lavoro!


 Buon ferragosto ..se da te non è già autunno... :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Il tuo pensiero se condiviso non fa una piega... così come non fa una piega il pensiero opposto al tuo!
> Approvo ciò che dici nel modo in cui lo dici.... ciò che potrei di te commentare non è certo questa tua voglia di cercare di andare oltre ciò che oramai forse vi annoia un pò cercando stimoli nuovi assieme....criticavo (non giudicavo...io non son stata migliore...diversa non vuol dire migliore....non tradire ma contribuire ad un tradimentonon fa di me persona tanto migliore da te...tanto diversa sì, migliore affatto!!!!) invece il tuo tradire senza dire...soprttutto se poi racconti di unaintesa con tuo marito tale...ecco perchè ipotizzavo di andareanche oltre: la condivisione del tradiemntoc he a quel punto non è più tradimento ma gioco.... un pò come (con i dovuti distinguo!) quando Conte "inneggia" (non lo fa ma è come lo facesse) al tradimento come nuova frontiera: e grazie, Astro sa, astro legge, Astro se non d'accordo si adegua o se ne frega o accetta o ciò che lei vuole e preferisce (comunque sa), che vuoi che traditore e libertino sia uno che confessa, ironizza, dice e tace sull'argomento? tuttosommato, a fargli veramente i conti in tasca, manco tanto traditore e libertino è: la vera libido sta nel mangiar la nutelal e riavvitare bene il barattolo dopo averla mescolata in modo tale che non si veda che ne manca un bel cucchiaio.... apri il barattolo, lasci lì il cucchiaio sporco, a gran voce chiedi se qualcuno ne vuole, ti lasci il baffo destro sporco: che libido nutellesca è questa? :up:


Capisco bene quel che vuoi dire.
Infatti mi sembra che il conte non si definisca traditore, egli detesta questa parola: gli piace di più libertino.

La nuova frontiera proposta dl conte mi sembra che sia questa:
togliersi la sega mentale del tradimento come atto di umiliazione  contro il partner per eliminarne le conseguenze peggiori. Per la serie: se decidi di tradire, fa in modo che ciò non provochi dolore, disperazione, casini con la famiglia. Nel suo caso specifico la cosa va oltre, perchè riesce addirittura a condividerne l'idea con la moglie, se ho capito correttamente.

Non credo che egli voglia consigliarlo a tutti, ma prova a proporlo a coloro che arrivano al famoso bivio del matrimonio, ovvero alla scelta se mollare o andare avanti. Nella sua analisi considera sempre il limite della natura umana, che cerca il benessere e non il dolore.

Ora vado a fare il dolce di mele...poi torno e continuo:up::up::up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Mi son venuti in mente sia i bimbi, sia chi è a dieta ma non vive da solo.... momento di massima libidine accresciuta dala paura di esser scoperti: millimetrica attenzione a come è riposto il barattolo...affondamento del cucchiaino, leccata vorace e neuroni in orgasmo, lavaggio cucchiaino e relativa asciugatura (riporre nel cassetto perchè nel vano per scolare le posate il cucchiaino non c'era....potrebbe esser un indizio!), inclinazione vasetto di nutella per non far notare la presa.....e se nessunosi accorge il ratto della Nutella si rifarà.....così il tradimento....finchè non si accorge: poi ci si pensa, i problemi si affrontano quando si pongono, al momento se sto attento la faccio franca! E godo! Attento a riporre bene vasetto e cucchiaino, si intende! :up:
> 
> Cos' si gusta la Nutella, mica quando la mamma te la porge spalmata sulla fetta di pane!!! Non ha lo stesso sapore! :mrgreen:
> 
> O.T. Buon Ferragosto...vado fuori...vi leggo dal cell. domani sera e poi da mart. di nuovo a Roma per lavoro!


Che voglia di...Nutella mi fai venire. Buon ferragosto!


----------



## Micia (14 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Che ho fatto? Firmo sempre...se non firmo avverto così!


ma dai...non capissi mai le mie battute

non hai fatto nulla di male , anzi...
è l'impeto e l'impegno col quale sai sostenere anche un punto negativo che è lodevole


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Capisco bene quel che vuoi dire.
> Infatti mi sembra che il conte non si definisca traditore, egli detesta questa parola: gli piace di più libertino.
> 
> La nuova frontiera proposta dl conte mi sembra che sia questa:
> ...


Apprezzo l'ironia.
Ma credo che ormail la torta di mele non abbia più significato.
Credo che tu abbia l'intelligenza per capire cosa intendo.
Quando una cosa è rotta ...è rotta.


----------



## Micia (14 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Apprezzo l'ironia.
> Ma credo che ormail la torta di mele non abbia più significato.
> Credo che tu abbia l'intelligenza per capire cosa intendo.
> Quando una cosa è rotta ...è rotta.



Persa è vero, ma al di là delle condivisioni o frequentazioni di questi locali se una cosa è rotta puo' essere che si trasformi in una cosa diversa. con sentimenti comunque di natura certa e sincera.Amori diversi, che escludono la condivisione sessuale.


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Beh, tutti siamo liberi di esprimere i nostri giudizi.
> Tutti, chiaramente, siamo passibili di giudizio anche non muovendo un dito, figuriamoci quando ci mettiamo a fare qualcosa.
> 
> Vengono giudicate e criticate persone che si adoperano con disponibilità ad aiutare gli altri, figuriamoci se penso di non essere giudicata per quello che faccio.
> ...



Non mi pare che tu abbia scritto all'inizio "scrivano e commentino solo le persone che sono entrate in un privè". Se no mi astenevo. Pensavo fosse lecito per tutti dire quel che ne pensano. Io la mia opinione te l'ho data e mi dispiace se non va bene ma è la mia.
Hai fatto un'esperienza e va benissimo se ne hai tratto giovamento. Da qui a dire che non dovrebbe parlarne chi non ne ha tratto o chi la rifiuta ne passa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Non mi pare che tu abbia scritto all'inizio "scrivano e commentino solo le persone che sono entrate in un privè". Se no mi astenevo. Pensavo fosse lecito per tutti dire quel che ne pensano. Io la mia opinione te l'ho data e mi dispiace se non va bene ma è la mia.
> Hai fatto un'esperienza e va benissimo se ne hai tratto giovamento. Da qui a dire che non dovrebbe parlarne chi non ne ha tratto o chi la rifiuta ne passa.


Nessuno dice che la tua opinione non va bene.
Le opinioni personali sono sacre, le mie, le tue....quelle di tutti.

Ho solo detto che passa differenza tra l'opinione di chi ha esperito e quella di chi non ha provato l'esperienza, perchè, per forza di cose, quest'ultimo ha una visione parziale.


----------



## Micia (14 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Nessuno dice che la tua opinione non va bene.
> Le opinioni personali sono sacre, le mie, le tue....quelle di tutti.
> 
> Ho solo detto che passa differenza tra l'opinione di chi ha esperito e quella di chi non ha provato l'esperienza, perchè, per forza di cose, quest'ultimo ha una visione parziale.





chiara, pero' mi consentirai di dire che la visione parziale ci puo' stare nella scelta dell'arredamento , perchè su tutto il resto non possiamo allargarci in varie interpretazioni.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> ora vuoi vedere che in questi pagano le donne e sono frequentati solo da suore laiche?


Allora funziona così.
Le coppie non pagano l'ingresso.
I singles maschi si ed è abbastanza caro, almeno un centone.
Ora in questo posto i singles sono ammessi solo in una certa misura e proporzione altrimenti c'è caos. Alcune zone del privè sono interdette ai singles, ed esistono pure feste bellissime a tema, e serate esclusivamente dedicate alle coppie. Quando c'è la serata solo coppie, le coppie pagano, mi pare 50 euro a coppia. 

Da qui poi capire una cosa: 
Quando ci volli andare ne parlai con mia moglie, perchè trovavo eticamente scorretto sprecare un centone solo per visitare un luogo del genere.
Dato che lei non era disposta ad accompagnarmi raggiungemmo questo accordo: Ci sarei andato qualora avessi trovato un'anima pia disposta ad accompagnarmi. E fatalità la trovai in una cena di lavoro. Tutto lì.
Tradimento?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Il trucco? è un trucco? non sono effettivamente felici?


Mica tanto se qualcuno osa allungare una mano non desiderata, il servizio d'ordine è severissimo, e la clientela molto selezionata. 
Persone volgari, bavose, morbose, morti di f, ecc., non sono ammesse.
Non esiste ho pagato l'entrata e adesso faccio come mi pare.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Conte, ma scusa, le si doveva rispondere " e sti cazzi " avresti preferito o avreste preferito?
> 
> se si è esposta lo fatto sapendo che le risposte sarebbero state queste.


Non ne eravamo pienamente convinti.
L'idea primigenia era raccogliere pareri veri e sinceri da chi ci è stato.
E sistemare un conto con lo zio fedy, che mi disse che ero tutta chiacchera e distintivo. Ovvio, potevo anche mentire a CHiara no?
Dirle, lascia perdere, non sono cose per te, o dirle, lascia perdere che sarà una delusione totale, lascia perdere che magari ti sputtani a vita, lascia perdere che entri in un giro di viziosi che poi ti faranno stalking a vita...ecc..ecc..ecc...tutto partì dalle polemiche suscitate in zona dalla possibile nuova apertura di un locale del genere in un paese vicino a dove abita lei.
L'idea era anche, andiamo a vedere come sono in realtà sti posti.
Tutto lì.


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ne eravamo pienamente convinti.
> L'idea primigenia era raccogliere pareri veri e sinceri da chi ci è stato.
> E sistemare un conto con lo zio fedy, che mi disse che ero tutta chiacchera e distintivo. Ovvio, potevo anche mentire a CHiara no?
> Dirle, lascia perdere, non sono cose per te, o dirle, lascia perdere che sarà una delusione totale, lascia perdere che magari ti sputtani a vita, lascia perdere che entri in un giro di viziosi che poi ti faranno stalking a vita...ecc..ecc..ecc...tutto partì dalle polemiche suscitate in zona dalla possibile nuova apertura di un locale del genere in un paese vicino a dove abita lei.
> ...


ma perchè parli al plurale?
prima di postare vi consultate?
Chiara scrive quel che le pare come tutti e non mi pare che nessuno l'abbia delusa. Se poi le delusioni vengono da un forum siam messi ben!
Quanto a sistemare i conti ma non sei ancora stufo?
Poi t'incazzi se ti si dice che sei noioso.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Manco una parrocchia, una palestra di kick-boxing, un centro anziani, un sala di attesa del dentista: in CERTI posti ci vai se DEVI o VUOI andarci...mi par semplice... sei mai andato a rilassarti dal dentista? sei mai andato a confessarti in macelleria? sei mai andato a 20 anni al centro anziani se non una volta alla festa della nonnina? ogni cosa si fa quando o è necessario farla o ci si sente spinti da desiderio di farla...
> Quindi certo, un privè non è roba da tutti...per il resto l'unico requisito sine qua non (ce ne saran altri tipo farsi identificare o vestirsi in un certo modo ma non di cattivo gusto...oppure avere la fedina sanitaria pulita...ne è stata chiusa una su Rm/Cassia un paio di mesi fa...sai, io conosco quei posti...NOI per lavoro ci infiltriamo a volte....e non è che sia poi tanto e in tutti lecito diciamo "scambiarsi" affettività...chiedi al tuo amico Oscuro, che ne converrà anche se mi tengo sul generico...) sarà di portarsi dietro l'organo... quindi diciamo che, tutto sommato, se ci viene la voglia o ne avessimo necessità il posto accoglierebbe noi quanto ha fatto con te e la Matraini, tranquillo!!!


Infatti dici anche una cosa vera. Esistono privè e privè.
In certi posti è capitato questo: i gestori per far cassa, aprivano il locale durante il pomeriggio, pagando donnine compiacenti per intrattenere i clienti. Di recente ne hanno chiusi a nastro nel padovano. Ma erano postacci. Se non mi credi, chiedi all'utente biondina. Ma si dice anche in giro che ci siano persone che sfruttano la loro posizione militare, per entrare a sbafo. E fu così che quando ero militare, un colonnello cazziò come non mai un maresciallo che faceva di ste buffonate.


----------



## Micia (14 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora funziona così.
> Le coppie non pagano l'ingresso.
> I singles maschi si ed è abbastanza caro, almeno un centone.
> Ora in questo posto i singles sono ammessi solo in una certa misura e proporzione altrimenti c'è caos. Alcune zone del privè sono interdette ai singles, ed esistono pure feste bellissime a tema, e serate esclusivamente dedicate alle coppie. Quando c'è la serata solo coppie, le coppie pagano, mi pare 50 euro a coppia.
> ...




Conte, sarò molto sincera.

allora; facciamo finta che il mio compagno mi chieda una cosa simile.

la premessa necessaria è che *tra me e lui le cose vadano a gonfie vele*..ma gonfie eh... - 


Beh...se ho fiducia in questo uomo, se ne sono innammorata, se lui mi spiega e soprattutto mi convince ( cosa non facile ) che lo vuole fare per curiosità.....................forse, e dico forse.....cedo alla sua richiesta. mi metto una molletta al naso ed entro.
ponendo una condizone : se mi viene il disgusto dopo 3 sec. mi deve lasciare libera di scappare. disgusto non sindacabile. 



Se invece, la relazione col mio compagno è in crisi e lui me lo chiede  : significa che siamo arrivati al capolinea. e quindi non lo fermo.anzi.
ma io correro' dalla parte opposta.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Chiara, non l'ho espressa perchè davvero non so che dire.
> Personalmente non li frquentarei mai , mi sentirei fuori luogo, osservata da sguardi indiscreti , che si pongono domande di cui non me ne importa, se desidero bere vado in locale. se desidero chiaccherare ci sono mille posti in cui andare, se voglio condividere col mio compagno o comunque con un uomo mi trovo un letto o un tappeto.
> solo il nome "club" mi fa venire l'orticaria, non mi clubbo nei tradizionali figurati dove si condivide il pezzo di manzo, ma non esiste proprio.
> 
> Tu fai bene se ti senti a tuo agio.


Allora micio, la domanda è questa: come reagiresti se il tuo compagno ti manifestasse certi desideri? 
Ho visto anche coppie timide, vestite, che si sono fatte un giretto, e poi a testa bassa sono usciti, come dire: ok, sta roba non fa per noi, abbiamo visto e amen. Poi questi locali sono divisi a metà, prima ci sta una bellissima sala da discoteca con i divani. Non è che entri lì e per forza ti devi denudare o per forza devi guardare cosa avviene nelle stanzette, poi la luce è molto soffusa, non è che vedi...vedi...piuttosto...assisti.


----------



## Micia (14 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ne eravamo pienamente convinti.
> L'idea primigenia era raccogliere pareri veri e sinceri da chi ci è stato.
> E sistemare un conto con lo zio fedy, che mi disse che ero tutta chiacchera e distintivo. Ovvio, potevo anche mentire a CHiara no?
> Dirle, lascia perdere, non sono cose per te, o dirle, lascia perdere che sarà una delusione totale, lascia perdere che magari ti sputtani a vita, lascia perdere che entri in un giro di viziosi che poi ti faranno stalking a vita...ecc..ecc..ecc...tutto partì dalle polemiche suscitate in zona dalla possibile nuova apertura di un locale del genere in un paese vicino a dove abita lei.
> ...


Si avverte molto una certa _protezione_ nei confronti di Chiara.


ho capito, non tutto ma va bene cosi.

un invito: okkio a non mescolare ' i conti in pubblico, perchè quelli non tornano mai.


----------



## Micia (14 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora micio, la domanda è questa: come reagiresti se il tuo compagno ti manifestasse certi desideri?
> Ho visto anche coppie timide, vestite, che si sono fatte un giretto, e poi a testa bassa sono usciti, come dire: ok, sta roba non fa per noi, abbiamo visto e amen. Poi questi locali sono divisi a metà, prima ci sta una bellissima sala da discoteca con i divani. Non è che entri lì e per forza ti devi denudare o per forza devi guardare cosa avviene nelle stanzette, poi la luce è molto soffusa, non è che vedi...vedi...piuttosto...assisti.



ti ho risposto su'.

già il fatto che tu abbia descritto un qualcosa di piu'-e ti ringrazio- ..mi fa un certo schifizzo...


----------



## Micia (14 Agosto 2010)

no, rettifico ... non ci siamo , macchemmefrega di assistere.no........

no.

un piano bar, col pianista che dico io e tante belle cose.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma perchè parli al plurale?
> prima di postare vi consultate?
> Chiara scrive quel che le pare come tutti e non mi pare che nessuno l'abbia delusa. Se poi le delusioni vengono da un forum siam messi ben!
> Quanto a sistemare i conti ma non sei ancora stufo?
> Poi t'incazzi se ti si dice che sei noioso.


Non mi piace che mi si dia del tutto chiacchera e distintivo.
Non mi piace che mi si dica, ah ma tu, non ci sei mai stato in quei posti.
Non mi piace che si dicano falsità sul mio conto.
E scusami qua dentro, di falsità su di me ne ho lette a iosa.
Si capita che prima di postare ci si consulti.
Vietato per caso?


----------



## Micia (14 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non mi piace che mi si dia del tutto chiacchera e distintivo.
> Non mi piace che mi si dica, ah ma tu, non ci sei mai stato in quei posti.
> Non mi piace che si dicano falsità sul mio conto.
> E scusami qua dentro, di falsità su di me ne ho lette a iosa.
> ...


 ma se sei sincero perchè ti incazzi cosi?

ps. quella che tu debba dimostrare che ci sei andato piuttosto che no. beh...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Conte, sarò molto sincera.
> 
> allora; facciamo finta che il mio compagno mi chieda una cosa simile.
> 
> ...


Bellissima risposta.
Poni la stessa condizione che io ho sempre posto a mia moglie.
Poi se ci siamo andati, anche io e lei, non ve lo posso dire, perchè metterei un piedino nelle robe che noi due consideriamo solo nostre.
Ti faccio un altro esempio: quand'ero giovane all'Università convivevo con la la mia ragazza. Sotto casa c'era un cinema a luce rosse. Il mitico Minerva della Bolognina. Iniziò lei a provocare..." Si si te ogni tanto anzichè andare a lezione vai lì! Mi fanno schifo gli uomini che vanno nei cinema porno!".
E io zitto, zitto...
Non mi ricordo come una volta per un pegno o una scommessa, lei dovette dimostrarmi che aveva coraggio di entrare nel cinema assieme a me. 
Di quelle scene che non ti dico...mai visto na vergogna del genere...anche perchè oltra che a 4 vecchiacci bavosi non ci stava nessuno...

Mi aspettavo che dopo tre minuti, saremmo usciti con lei rossa come un peperone. Invece sta qua non mi cagò più, aveva gli occhi spalancati e non perse un passaggio del cinema. 
Poi disse: " Ho sempre pensato che gli uomini che guardano porno, siano dei porci schifosi, poi ho capito che tu guardi ste robe, ma per me non sei un porco schifoso, quindi non è vero quello che pensavo".
Poi mi fece una montagna di domande sull'immaginario erotico maschile, ossia mi domandava perchè mi piaceva quello che vedevo.

Tutto lì.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ma se sei sincero perchè ti incazzi cosi?
> 
> ps. quella che tu debba dimostrare che ci sei andato piuttosto che no. beh...


Non mi piace che mi si dia dello sborone.
O del burattino.
Nella mia vita ci sono cose serie e cose facete.
Non mi piace quando si cerca di far passare le mie facezie come cose serie, per farmi passare uno stupidoto agli occhi della gente.
Non mi sono mai vantato di cose che non ho mai fatto.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Si avverte molto una certa _protezione_ nei confronti di Chiara.
> 
> 
> ho capito, non tutto ma va bene cosi.
> ...


Chiara è l'utente contessina no?
La cosa che più mi intriga di lei, è il suo pensare con la sua testa.
Vero i conti non trombano mai...verissimo!:sonar:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma perchè parli al plurale?
> prima di postare vi consultate?
> Chiara scrive quel che le pare come tutti e non mi pare che nessuno l'abbia delusa. Se poi le delusioni vengono da un forum siam messi ben!
> Quanto a sistemare i conti ma non sei ancora stufo?
> Poi t'incazzi se ti si dice che sei noioso.


 Noioso, no... ma perché?


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non mi piace che mi si dia dello sborone.
> O del burattino.
> Nella mia vita ci sono cose serie e cose facete.
> Non mi piace quando si cerca di far passare le mie facezie come cose serie, per farmi passare uno stupidoto agli occhi della gente.
> Non mi sono mai vantato di cose che non ho mai fatto.


e allora non farlo con gli altri.


----------



## geisha (14 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Fantastico che le persone così evolute si preoccupino dell'opinione degli altri.
> A me della loro opinione non frega nulla.
> Del resto di tutto mi è stato detto fin dall'ingresso qui da molti di loro.
> Esprimo le mie opinioni, anche con ironia, nei confronti di una persona che ha deciso di esporsi.
> ...


i tuoi post non mi toccano e non mi sfiorano.
la cosa che mi eventualmente fa sorridere che tu sin dall'inizio di questo tread non hai usato ironia bensì hai giudicato e deriso, e direi anche beffeggiato, se la cosa non tocca me potrebbe dare fastidio ad altri  visto che parli molto di sensibilità.
in merito al resto ovvero le tendenze sessuali sorvolo, non credo di essere all'altezza di poter redigere analisi e profili psicologichi da due righe scritte qui dentro.


----------



## Mari' (14 Agosto 2010)

:leggi:




:blu:



:saggio:




:infelice:




:blabla:

​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> i tuoi post non mi toccano e non mi sfiorano.
> la cosa che mi eventualmente fa sorridere che tu sin dall'inizio di questo tread non hai usato ironia bensì hai giudicato e deriso, e direi anche beffeggiato, se la cosa non tocca me potrebbe dare fastidio ad altri visto che parli molto di sensibilità.
> in merito al resto ovvero le tendenze sessuali sorvolo, non credo di essere all'altezza di poter redigere analisi e profili psicologichi da due righe scritte qui dentro.


Sinceramente parto dalla presunzione che chi frequenta privé abbia già messo alla prova la propria sensibilità da diversi punti di vista.
Dubito che chi ha scritto (o altri che hanno fatto quelle esperienze) possa sentirsi anche minimamente urtato dall'aver intuito che la trovo una cosa proprio laida (ho rubato l'aggettivo ad Abigail) e disgustosa. Questo giudizio dipende dall'idea che si ha di sè, del proprio corpo, delle relazioni, della sessualità, della dignità, del rispetto di sè e degli altri e credo anche del senso estetico.
Ma la mia sensibilità non è offesa da chi frequenta quei locali o attua una sessualità che io non condivido.
Io non ho fatto analisi ho elencato una serie di ipotesi possibili, per scandagliare le quali gli interessati, se interessati, dovrebbero farsi sostenere da persone competenti.
Tu stai esprimendo giudizi comunque, come fanno tutti.


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ti ho risposto su'.
> 
> già il fatto che tu abbia descritto un qualcosa di piu'-e ti ringrazio- ..mi fa un certo schifizzo...



la situazione può sembrare accettabile e magari eccitante se vissuta solo ed esclusivamente con una persona della quale non ce ne  frega un 'emerita cippa. Non certo con l'uomo che amo. 
Posso anche comprendere la trombata con uno sconosciuto (anzi la comprendo benissimo) ma  se sono da sola, indipendente e priva di legami.
Quello che a me e ripeto  A ME fa schifo è l'idea di eccitarmi perchè una donna si tromba il mio uomo sotto ai miei occhi. O peggio ancora sapere che lui gode a vedermi con un altro.Inconcepibile. Sarò fatta male io ma ritengo che l'atto sessuale con la persona che amo debba necessariamente essere una mia esclusiva.
retrogada, obsoleta, quello che volete.
Eppure son contenta di essere così.
Non è che io giudichi (forse un po' lo faccio ma credo lo facciamo tutti) chi sceglie di fare una cosa del genere, è che è così lontana, così diversa, così irraggiungibile dalla mia idea di amore che mi sembra inconcepibile.
La vedo solo ed esclusivamente come sesso squallido e privo dell'esigenza di sapere qualcosa della persona con cui lo sto facendo.


----------



## Micia (14 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :leggi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ecco, l'abbiamo resa afasica.

contenti mo'?


----------



## Mari' (14 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ecco, l'abbiamo resa afasica.
> 
> contenti mo'?



http://www.bastardidentro.it/node/view/281


:girapalle:​


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ecco, l'abbiamo resa afasica.
> 
> contenti mo'?


meglio  l'afasia che altro:cooldue:


----------



## Mari' (14 Agosto 2010)

... non scherziamo sull'afasia:

Presso il Centro di Riabilitazione "Montesano" di Roccapiemonte è nata l'Associazione Italiana Afasici della Campania, associazione che si occupa dei diritti e dei problemi degli ammalati di afasia e delle loro famiglie.
I soci fondatori, pazienti afasici, loro familiari, logopedisti, neurologi, psicologi, fisioterapisti e foniatri provenienti dalle cinque province campane, si sono riuniti presso la struttura diretta dal dr. Riccardo De Falco per gettare le basi della nuova Associazione, alla presenza della prof.ssa Anna Basso, una delle massime esperti in questo campo.

I pazienti affetti da afasia soffrono di disturbi del linguaggio causati da lesioni cerebrali (trombosi, emorragie, traumi cranici, tumori, encefaliti), che non alterano la loro intelligenza né la loro capacità di provare sentimenti, ma impediscono di utilizzare normalmente il linguaggio nelle attività comunicative di tutti i giorni.
Così il paziente resta isolato dal mondo esterno non essendo più in grado di capire quello che gli viene detto e non riuscendo più a farsi capire. "Tutti --ha raccontato la prof.ssa Anna Basso- sembrano parlare una lingua sconosciuta. Perfino il giornale che si legge da anni sembra essere scritto in una lingua ignota. E piano piano il paziente si rende conto che non è il mondo ad essere cambiato, ma è lui che è cambiato: è diventato afasico".

 "L'afasia può guarire --spiega il dr. Riccardo De Falco- grazie all'intervento medico ed al trattamento rieducativo. Tuttavia, in molti casi il disturbo del linguaggio è permanente. A causa delle sue difficoltà comunicative, spesso la persona afasica "scompare", non interagisce più con i propri cari, non si reinserisce nell'ambiente lavorativo, si esclude o viene escluso dal proprio ambito sociale, spesso rinuncia di fatto ai propri diritti. In conseguenza di ciò, l'afasico rimane isolato nella sofferenza; vivendo solo in quanto individuo malato, e non più come persona".

L'Aita-onlus Federazione (Associazioni Italiane Afasici) si propone di venire incontro alle persone afasiche e ai loro familiari proprio perché l'afasia non riguarda solo chi ne è colpito ma si ripercuote sull'intera rete sociale delle persone afasiche. 
L'Associazione offre dei luoghi di incontro alle persone afasiche e ai loro familiari, promuove i contatti tra le persone afasiche, i loro familiari e il loro ambiente. Organizza attività sociali, incontri e seminari per le famiglie, fa opera di informazione sull'afasia e, in generale, contribuisce a sostenere persone afasiche nella loro vita quotidiana. 
"Un grande onore --ha concluso il dr. Riccardo De Falco- che questo progetto nasca in Campania presso il nostro Centro, grazie ai nostri operatori ed alla nostre attività. Un riconoscimento al loro impegno ed alla loro professionalità, nella speranza che la neonata associazione possa aiutare gli afasici e le loro famiglie a migliorare la qualità della vita ed a vivere la malattia con minore disagio".


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dYfHvZBnpM


C'e' poco da sfottere 



​ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlxOPcSMEXg







​


----------



## Micia (14 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.bastardidentro.it/node/view/281
> 
> 
> :girapalle:​




e chi è stato.


----------



## Micia (14 Agosto 2010)

uhhh Mari...certo che quando ti girano non accetti battute...


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> e chi è stato.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: micia ti adoro.  Se non ci fossi dovrebbero inventarti:carneval:


----------



## Micia (14 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: micia ti adoro.  Se non ci fossi dovrebbero inventarti:carneval:




dillo dopo che mari mi ha sbranato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: micia ti adoro. Se non ci fossi dovrebbero inventarti:carneval:


 :up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> dillo dopo che mari mi ha sbranato.


prima durante e dopo:up:


----------



## Micia (14 Agosto 2010)

:infermo:





Abigail ha detto:


> prima durante e dopo:up:


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

:mummia:





miciolidia ha detto:


> :infermo:


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

comunque l'afasia in questione colpisce solo in mancanza di spalle-
Poi guarisce:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> comunque l'afasia in questione colpisce solo in mancanza di spalle-
> Poi guarisce:carneval:


 Questa è cattivella.... però... :giudice:


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questa è cattivella.... però... :giudice:


no, è ottimismo e tu m'insegni che l'ottimismo è il profumo della vita! prevedo una pronta guarigione passato il ferragosto:serpe:


----------



## Mari' (14 Agosto 2010)

*cattiveria X cattiveria*

Lo so ... ad ognuno capita/tocca cio' che gli/le spetta :updue:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lo so ... ad ognuno capita/tocca cio' che gli/le spetta :updue:


 In che senso?


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lo so ... ad ognuno capita/tocca cio' che gli/le spetta :updue:


sono totalmente  d'accordo. e per fortuna è' così, vero mari'?:cooldue: cio' che tiri torna sempre indietro come un boomerang. Sembra strano ma per fortuna è così. Noi ci dibattiamo e pensiamo di prevedere, programmare, avere calcolato tutto e invece chi semina merda raccoglie merda è sempre più vero. Grazie a Dio.


----------



## Mari' (14 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

torna afasica, francamente è preferibile:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In che senso?


traduco io o ci arrivi?
è la palata di merda delle 23,27
niente di inatteso o di sorprendente. Come sempre d'altronde.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> traduco io o ci arrivi?
> è la palata di merda delle 23,37


 Il "cattiveria x cattiveria" mi fa intuire qualcosa, ma non vorrei interpretare con cattiveria e sto aspettando un chiarimento.


----------



## Mari' (14 Agosto 2010)

... e' da ieri che state a rompere er cazzo in questo 3d ... non vi interessa? cambiate 3d, senza giudicare le altre persone ... mica in quei posti ci vogliono andare con voi :mrgreen: :rotfl: 



CHE PALLE!​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e' da ieri che state a rompere er cazzo in questo 3d ... non vi interessa? cambiate 3d, senza giudicare le altre persone ... mica in quei posti ci vogliono andare con voi :mrgreen: :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> CHE PALLE!​


 Nemmeno con te... eppure qui stai...


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Nemmeno con te*... eppure qui stai...


:carneval::carneval::carneval: è per questo che è nera:mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il "cattiveria x cattiveria" mi fa intuire qualcosa, ma non vorrei interpretare con cattiveria e sto aspettando un chiarimento.


metti l'elmetto e metti per iscritto la nostra scommessa:up:


----------



## Mari' (14 Agosto 2010)

Nere, sarete voi  chissa' da quando non lo sentite :carneval: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Nere, sarete voi  chissa da quando non lo sentite :carneval: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Che pena una donna che fa dipendere l'umore delle donne dal pene...

Aspetto il chiarimento a cattiveriax cattiveria.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che pena una donna che fa dipendere l'umore delle donne dal pene...
> 
> Aspetto il chiarimento a cattiveriax cattiveria.


Io e contessina ci stiamo incazzando eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsbhX8kE6jE&feature=related


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Nere, sarete voi  chissa da quando non lo sentite :carneval: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


siori e siore la vera madame, la vera siora tutta de un pezzo che pretende rispetto per l'età eccola qua!! la nostra signora , per chi non lo avesse capito si riferisce al cazzo ma non ha abbastanza palle 'per chiamarlo col suo vero nome
mari, fai la bravina e non svegliare il can che dorme che se si sveglia male s'incazza e morde:mexican:


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Nere, sarete voi  chissa' da quando non lo sentite :carneval: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


torna afasica va':carneval:


----------



## Mari' (14 Agosto 2010)

Utente esperto&Utente santa subito ... con mano nella mano, gentilmente  




















































ANDATE A CAGARE! :rofl:


----------



## Micia (14 Agosto 2010)

e siamo al 5 ascolto della Polonaise..sto da Dio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

Mi disgustano i falsi/ipocriti buonismi ... preferisco i cattivi, almeno loro non mentono, sono sinceri. 

Spiega quel post, per favore.


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

pecca un po' nel confronto dialettico ma non si può avere tutto :carneval:


----------



## Micia (14 Agosto 2010)

Tactus perfetto!


----------



## Mari' (14 Agosto 2010)

Pigiate, pigiate sul rosso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: il troppo verde dava un po agli occhi, una nota di ROSSO ci sta bene


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lo so ... ad ognuno capita/tocca cio' che gli/le spetta :updue:





Mari' ha detto:


> Pigiate, pigiate sul rosso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: il troppo verde dava un po agli occhi, una nota di ROSSO ci sta bene


 Pigia per spiegare, cortesemente, a cosa ti riferivi, grazie.


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pigia per spiegare, cortesemente, a cosa ti riferivi, grazie.


ma cosa vuoi che spieghi. non ha il coraggio neanche di firmare le sue reputazioni negative che vuoi che ti spieghi.
E' la solita sua tecnica: butta il sasso e nasconde la mano.
sempre fatto dai secoli secolorum


----------



## Micia (14 Agosto 2010)

naaaaaaaaaa ...anche l'andante della morte e la fanciulla...


----------



## Mari' (14 Agosto 2010)

... santa subito, io a te, proprio a te non devo un cazzo, per cui togliti dai coglioni, CAPITO?


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pigiate, pigiate sul rosso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: il troppo verde dava un po agli occhi, una nota di ROSSO ci sta bene


quanti punti hai marì? così per curiosità:carneval:
o anche questo è troppo per dirlo??:mexican:


----------



## Mari' (14 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> naaaaaaaaaa ...anche l'andante della morte e la fanciulla...


Miciolidia, Eleonora, Ego, Fratelli d'Italia etc etc etc, "per favore" fatti i cazzi tuoi, OK?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... santa subito, io a te, proprio a te non devo un cazzo, per cui togliti dai coglioni, CAPITO?


 Vuoi spiegare a cosa ti riferivi con questo post,a cui hai dato titolo "cattiveria x cattiveria",  per favore?


Mari' ha detto:


> *Lo so ... ad ognuno capita/tocca cio' che gli/le spetta :updue:*


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che pena una donna che fa dipendere l'umore delle donne dal pene...
> 
> Aspetto il chiarimento a cattiveriax cattiveria.


Persa... è un pò vero, però.

C'è una che conosco: suo marito ha mille impegni tra lavoro e posto di assessore in comune, più è anche presidente dell'associazione sportiva dove è agonista mia figlia e pure le sue.
E' sempre di umor nero: non puoi sapere quanti casini e quante beghe pianta nello spogliatoio, alla fine degli allenamenti
Una volta mi ha confidato che non ne può più, non lo prende mai.

Certo non dipende solo da quello, ci sono tante altre cose che influiscono sull'umore delle donne, gli ormoni in primis.


----------



## Mari' (14 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... santa subito, io a te, proprio a te non devo un cazzo, per cui togliti dai coglioni, CAPITO?



.


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Miciolidia, Eleonora, Ego, Fratelli d'Italia etc etc etc, "per favore" fatti i cazzi tuoi, OK?





Mari' ha detto:


> Utente esperto&Utente santa subito ... con mano nella mano, gentilmente
> ANDATE A CAGARE! :rofl:





Mari' ha detto:


> ... e' da ieri che state a rompere er cazzo in questo 3d ... non vi interessa? cambiate 3d, senza giudicare le altre persone ... mica in quei posti ci vogliono andare con voi :mrgreen: :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> CHE PALLE!​


:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Persa... è un pò vero, però.
> 
> C'è una che conosco: suo marito ha mille impegni tra lavoro e posto di assessore in comune, più è anche presidente dell'associazione sportiva dove è agonista mia figlia e pure le sue.
> E' sempre di umor nero: non puoi sapere quanti casini e quante beghe pianta nello spogliatoio, alla fine degli allenamenti
> ...


 Abbiamo già discusso in passato dell'uniformarsi al pensiero maschile.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lo so ... ad ognuno capita/tocca cio' che gli/le spetta :updue:


 In che senso?
A cosa ti riferisci?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Nere, sarete voi  chissa' da quando non lo sentite :carneval: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Come diceva Henry Miller, il grande saggio, 
" Gli si guasta qualcosa nella testa di una donna quando resta troppo tempo senza uccello!":carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> e siamo al 5 ascolto della Polonaise..sto da Dio.


 Dio ti benedica micè


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Come diceva Henry Miller, il grande saggio,
> " Gli si guasta qualcosa nella testa di una donna quando resta troppo tempo senza uccello!":carneval::carneval::carneval:


da come e quanto sei tu senza passera direi che la sai lunga:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Mari' (14 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Come diceva Henry Miller, il grande saggio,
> " Gli si guasta qualcosa nella testa di una donna quando resta troppo tempo senza uccello!":carneval::carneval::carneval:


CAPISCI? Capisci ORA il "perche' "  :up: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che pena una donna che fa dipendere l'umore delle donne dal pene...
> 
> Aspetto il chiarimento a cattiveriax cattiveria.


Persa sei penosa:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lo so ... ad ognuno capita/tocca cio' che gli/le spetta :updue:


 Cosa intedi?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> CAPISCI? Capisci ORA il "perche' "  :up: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma la colpa è loro, ogni uccello che si avvicina...loro lo spennano...e lui scappa:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Persa... è un pò vero, però.*
> 
> C'è una che conosco: suo marito ha mille impegni tra lavoro e posto di assessore in comune, più è anche presidente dell'associazione sportiva dove è agonista mia figlia e pure le sue.
> E' sempre di umor nero: non puoi sapere quanti casini e quante beghe pianta nello spogliatoio, alla fine degli allenamenti
> ...


volete fare le moderne trasgressive e ragionate come nonne obsolete e retrogade.
Vergognatevi.
Manca solo la sindrome premestruale e hai  fatto   l' en plein tu e quella che dovrebbe esserne (DOVREBBE) esente (marì per essere chiari)


----------



## Mari' (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Persa sei penosa:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



CATTIVO!  ... hai poca compassione  :mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> CAPISCI? Capisci ORA il "perche' "  :up: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Visto che le è passata l'afasia? è arrivata la spalla. Spalla, gobba più che altro:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Abbiamo già discusso in passato dell'uniformarsi al pensiero maschile.


Gli estrogeni per persa sono un lontano ricordo...
Requiescat in pacem!
L'eterno riposo dona a loro O SIgnore, e splenda ad essi la luce perpetua.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lo so ... ad ognuno capita/tocca cio' che gli/le spetta :updue:


 Mi pare che sia una richiesta lecita chiedere un chiarimento su un post.
Vuoi cortesemente spiegare a cosa ti riferisci?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> da come e quanto sei tu senza passera direi che la sai lunga:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Ma se stavo trombando con la contessina e abbiamo dovuto coitointerrumptare perchè sono arrivate le piccione schittaforum a lordare il 3d del regalo.


----------



## Mari' (15 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Utente esperto&Utente santa subito ... con mano nella mano, gentilmente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SUVVVIA RAGAZZE :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl: coraggio! :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> volete fare le moderne trasgressive e ragionate come nonne obsolete e retrogade.
> Vergognatevi.
> Manca solo la sindrome premestruale e hai  fatto   l' en plein tu e quella che dovrebbe esserne (DOVREBBE) esente (marì per essere chiari)


Chi è causa del suo mal pianga sè stesso.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> SUVVVIA RAGAZZE :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl: coraggio! :carneval:





Mari' ha detto:


> Lo so ... ad ognuno capita/tocca cio' che gli/le spetta :updue:


 Coraggio, spiega!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> volete fare le moderne trasgressive e ragionate come nonne obsolete e retrogade.
> Vergognatevi.
> Manca solo la sindrome premestruale e hai  fatto   l' en plein tu e quella che dovrebbe esserne (DOVREBBE) esente (marì per essere chiari)



Ma guarda che sono d'accordo con te.
Anch'io non credo che noi donne dipendiamo così tanto dagli uomini...
....ma nel mio 3d potrò dire che i miei mi mancano, no?
Di cosa mi dovrei vergognare?
Ti vergogni tu del fatto che ti piacciono le cose che ti piacciono?


----------



## Mari' (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chi è causa del suo mal pianga sè stesso.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


... ed il resto mancia!  :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Gli estrogeni per persa sono un lontano ricordo...
> Requiescat in pacem!
> L'eterno riposo dona a loro O SIgnore, e splenda ad essi la luce perpetua.


ma se non ti tira neanche, ma smettila penoso:carneval::carneval::carneval:
altro che assenzio, hai le flebo di viagra perennemente in corpo  se no ciccia

prima che parti: che tu hai disfunzioni erettili l'hai detto tu.
persa non ha parlato dei suoi estrogeni.
Capito somaro??


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma se stavo trombando con la contessina e abbiamo dovuto coitointerrumptare perchè sono arrivate le piccione schittaforum a lordare il 3d del regalo.


 Mi dissocio!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma guarda che sono d'accordo con te.
> Anch'io non credo che noi donne dipendiamo così tanto dagli uomini...
> ....ma nel mio 3d potrò dire che i miei mi mancano, no?
> Di cosa mi dovrei vergognare?
> Ti vergogni tu del fatto che ti piacciono le cose che ti piacciono?


 Allora parla a titolo personale.

Tu hai capito a cosa si riferiva Mari'?


----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma guarda che sono d'accordo con te.
> Anch'io non credo che noi donne dipendiamo così tanto dagli uomini...
> ....ma nel mio 3d potrò dire che i miei mi mancano, no?
> Di cosa mi dovrei vergognare?
> Ti vergogni tu del fatto che ti piacciono le cose che ti piacciono?


Chiara non prendermi per scema perchè non lo sono.
Che una donna *avanti con l'età *per offendere dica a due donne che non beccano il cazzo ( che per quanto mi riguarda avrei da ribattere ma non lo faccio:mexicanfa schifo, vergogna anche se a me personalmente frega un cazzo:carneval:
e non fare i trabocchetti con me che io sul sesso non ho proprio problemi nè a fare nè a dire niente, chiaro?:up:


----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chi è causa del suo mal pianga sè stesso.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


tu prima prendi il viagra, il carro attrezzi, l'ossigeno  e poi se ne riparla:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi dissocio!!!


ma chi vuoi che ci creda:mexican: quello se si tromba una bambola gonfiabile è già grasso che cola. Solo che la bambola non può clonarla e iscriverla qui:carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Chiara non prendermi per scema perchè non lo sono.
> Che una donna *avanti con l'età *per offendere dica a due donne che non beccano il cazzo ( che per quanto mi riguarda avrei da ribattere ma non lo faccio:mexicanfa schifo, vergogna anche se a me personalmente frega un cazzo:carneval:
> e non fare i trabocchetti con me che io sul sesso non ho proprio problemi nè a fare nè a dire niente, chiaro?:up:


Non ti prendo per scema.
Io sono totalmente incapace di tendere trabocchetti.
E non conosco l'età delle signore in questione: non conosco le storie vecchie del forum, te lo garantisco.
Se non hai problemi, mi fa piacere, significa che ci intendiamo pur con idee diverse:up:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma se non ti tira neanche, ma smettila penoso:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> altro che assenzio, hai le flebo di viagra perennemente in corpo  se no ciccia
> 
> prima che parti: che tu hai disfunzioni erettili l'hai detto tu.
> ...


Ahahahaah mi ha tolto un punto per il penoso...ahahahaah...può togliermi solo un punto...ahahahahahaaha...
Mia cara il grande Henry dice pure: " Chi scherza col cazzo, di fotte!"...ahahahahahaah...

Certo che ho disfunzioni erettili, ma fatalità solo con certe donne...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non ti prendo per scema.
> Io sono totalmente incapace di tendere trabocchetti.
> E non conosco l'età delle signore in questione: non conosco le storie vecchie del forum, te lo garantisco.
> Se non hai problemi, mi fa piacere, significa che ci intendiamo pur con idee diverse:up:


l'età delle signore l'hanno scritto loro.
Io ne ho 44 se interessa.
Non ho problemi come alcuni a dirlo:rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ahahahaah mi ha tolto un punto per il penoso...ahahahaah...può togliermi solo un punto...ahahahahahaaha...
> Mia cara il grande Henry dice pure: " Chi scherza col cazzo, di fotte!"...ahahahahahaah...
> 
> *Certo che ho disfunzioni erettili, ma fatalità solo con certe donne*...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


si si, è la scusa di molti:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

come gli rode avermi approvato prima:carneval::carneval::carneval:
ora devi aspettare un po


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma chi vuoi che ci creda:mexican: quello se si tromba una bambola gonfiabile è già grasso che cola. Solo che la bambola non può clonarla e iscriverla qui:carneval:


Beh, però tu, come me, non puoi sapere le storie del Conte.

Per la mia esperienza, che non intendo allargare a tutto il mondo, quelli che sembrano più sfigati a volte sono quelli che combinano di più, no?
Non si sa mai chi c'è veramente dall'altra parte di un monitor, io parto sempre dal presupposto che non si menta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)

Io voglio solo capire a chi ti riferisci e cosa è capitato e chi.




Mari' ha detto:


> Lo so ... *ad ognuno capita/tocca cio' che gli/le spetta *:updue:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> l'età delle signore l'hanno scritto loro.
> Io ne ho 44 se interessa.
> Non ho problemi come alcuni a dirlo:rotfl:


E tu mi sfotti?
Santamenopausa è alle porte eh?
E tu mi sfotti?
Io ne ho 43.
La differenza è questa: a 20 mi tirava con tutte.
A 43, solo con qualcuna.
Ma duro molto più a lungo.


----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Beh, però tu, come me, non puoi sapere le storie del Conte.
> 
> Per la mia esperienza, che non intendo allargare a tutto il mondo, quelli che sembrano più sfigati a volte sono quelli che combinano di più, no?
> Non si sa mai chi c'è veramente dall'altra parte di un monitor, io parto sempre dal presupposto che non si menta.


il conte ha scritto che ha disfunzioni erettili.
Non me lo sono inventato.
A prescindere che non credo a nulla di quanto dice  ma se lo dice lui che devo fare??


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> si si, è la scusa di molti:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> come gli rode avermi approvato prima:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> ora devi aspettare un po


Faccio sempre quello che dico eh?
Scrivi post intelligenti te li approvo.
Scrivi minchiate te le disapprovo.
Nulla di personale eh?


----------



## Mari' (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E tu mi sfotti?
> Santamenopausa è alle porte eh?
> E tu mi sfotti?
> Io ne ho 43.
> ...


L'esperienza aiuta!   :carneval: :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E tu mi sfotti?
> Santamenopausa è alle porte eh?
> E tu mi sfotti?
> Io ne ho 43.
> ...


guarda speriamo anche se mi sa che devo aspettareancora un bel po'-
43 anni e non ti tira. Cazzarola, sei malmesso:carneval::carneval::carneval:

(ps il mio uomo a 55 non ne sbaglia una, come mai?:carneval::carneval


----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Faccio sempre quello che dico eh?
> Scrivi post intelligenti te li approvo.
> Scrivi minchiate te le disapprovo.
> *Nulla di personale eh?*


 ma nooooooooooooooooooo, certo che nooooooooooooooooooo:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (15 Agosto 2010)

*se ... se ... se ...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xb2_qrlJ-AA


----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xb2_qrlJ-AA


ma non è l'ora del pappone col latte?
oppure di rotolarsi col proprio uomo non essendo carente di niente??:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Beh, però tu, come me, non puoi sapere le storie del Conte.
> 
> Per la mia esperienza, che non intendo allargare a tutto il mondo, quelli che sembrano più sfigati a volte sono quelli che combinano di più, no?
> Non si sa mai chi c'è veramente dall'altra parte di un monitor, io parto sempre dal presupposto che non si menta.


 1) cosa fa il conte non mi frega nulla, ma ce lo racconta in tutti i post, quando sarebbe bastato il primo.
2) neppure lui sa cosa faccio io e non vedo perché lui o, peggio, una donna, debba presupporre che qualsiasi opinione dipenda dalla quantità o qualità dell'attività sessuale.
3) riferimenti all'età o alla situazione ormonale sono volgari, ma soprattutto indicativi del livello umano di chi li fa
4) io mi sento una meraviglia e non sono né avvilita (perché dovrei?) né fiera (perché dovrei?) della mia età.
5) ridicolo che sghignazzi su queste cose chi è più vecchia di me.


----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> 1) cosa fa il conte non mi frega nulla, ma ce lo racconta in tutti i post, quando sarebbe bastato il primo.
> 2) neppure lui sa cosa faccio io e non vedo perché lui o, peggio, una donna, debba presupporre che qualsiasi opinione dipenda dalla quantità o qualità dell'attività sessuale.
> 3) riferimenti all'età o alla situazione ormonale sono volgari, ma soprattutto indicativi del livello umano di chi li fa
> 4) io mi sento una meraviglia e non sono né avvilita (perché dovrei?) né fiera (perché dovrei?) della mia età.
> 5) *ridicolo che sghignazzi su queste cose chi è più vecchia di me*.


:applauso::applauso::applauso: o che schernisca una con quasi 20 anni in meno sbeffeggiandola su eventuali cazzi mancanti:mexican:


----------



## Fabry (15 Agosto 2010)

Magari ricordarsi che questo è il confessionale.....no eh....


----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Magari ricordarsi che questo è il confessionale.....no eh....


hai ragione.


----------



## Micia (15 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lo so ... ad ognuno capita/tocca cio' che gli/le spetta :updue:




:blank:


----------



## Mari' (15 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pigiate, pigiate sul rosso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: il troppo verde dava un po agli occhi, una nota di ROSSO ci sta bene



A: " 15/08/2010 00:01 commento: hai solo ragione, marì. disgustose quando giurano e spergiurano che loro firmano tutte le reputazioni che danno. almeno tacessero! brava...! anche con me l'hanno fatto ieri. XXX"


GRAZIE! ... conosco i vari giochetti che fanno  





.


----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> A: " 15/08/2010 00:01 commento: hai solo ragione, marì. disgustose quando giurano e spergiurano che loro firmano tutte le reputazioni che danno. almeno tacessero! brava...! anche con me l'hanno fatto ieri. XXX"
> 
> 
> GRAZIE! ... conosco i vari giochetti che fanno
> ...


vedi?
Aristocat  hai ragione ma a volte te le levano dalle mani


----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> :blank:


*è una vigliacca*. Non risponderà mai nè a te nè a persa perchè spiegare quanto è misera,poveraccia e miserabile le farebbe fare una figura di merda colossale. 
Questo è quanto.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> il conte ha scritto che ha disfunzioni erettili.
> Non me lo sono inventato.
> A prescindere che non credo a nulla di quanto dice  ma se lo dice lui che devo fare??


Vero: Verissimo mia cara.
Ma solo con mia moglie.
Stato da medico, stato da urologo e da psicologa.
Non mi vergogno a dirlo.
La causa? I suoi rifiuti.
Le altre mi fanno sentire accolto e desiderato.
Altro che Viagra.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Magari ricordarsi che questo è il confessionale.....no eh....


 Hai ragione.
Però neppure il primo post era adeguato, avrebbe dovuto essere postato in amore e sesso.

Il resto in cattiveria e idiozie, ma non c'è la sezione.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> A: " 15/08/2010 00:01 commento: hai solo ragione, marì. disgustose quando giurano e spergiurano che loro firmano tutte le reputazioni che danno. almeno tacessero! brava...! anche con me l'hanno fatto ieri. XXX"
> 
> 
> GRAZIE! ... conosco i vari giochetti che fanno
> ...


Tipo dare reputazione positiva in giro ad minchiam, per caricare la pistola e poi togliere i punti a me.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Mari' (15 Agosto 2010)

adminnnnnnnnnnnn!

*puoi spostare il 3d in altra sezione?*

​


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> Però neppure il primo post era adeguato, avrebbe dovuto essere postato in amore e sesso.
> 
> Il resto in cattiveria e idiozie, ma non c'è la sezione.



Ah... era per questo che ho ricevuto disapprovazione sul primo post?
Se mi dite come fare a spostarlo, lo faccio.

Le mie scuse, sarò più accorta in futuro.:condom:


----------



## Mari' (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tipo dare reputazione positiva in giro ad minchiam, per caricare la pistola e poi togliere i punti a me.:carneval::carneval::carneval:



:bacio:​


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> *è una vigliacca*. Non risponderà mai nè a te nè a persa perchè spiegare quanto è misera,poveraccia e miserabile le farebbe fare una figura di merda colossale.
> Questo è quanto.


:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Che bel vespaio di ferragosto eh?
Asudem eh ci vivi su ste cose eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Per come sono fatto io come adorerei discutere in una cena e vedere come si mette:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> *è una vigliacca*. Non risponderà mai nè a te nè a persa perchè spiegare quanto è misera,poveraccia e miserabile le farebbe fare una figura di merda colossale.
> Questo è quanto.


 Ma cosa dici?!

Mi disgustano i falsi/ipocriti buonismi ... preferisco i cattivi, almeno loro non mentono, sono sinceri.


----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero: Verissimo mia cara.
> Ma solo con mia moglie.
> Stato da medico, stato da urologo e da psicologa.
> Non mi vergogno a dirlo.
> ...


:mexican:


----------



## Mari' (15 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Utente esperto&Utente santa subito ... con mano nella mano, gentilmente
> 
> 
> 
> ...





.


----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Che bel vespaio di ferragosto eh?
> Asudem eh ci vivi su ste cose eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Per come sono fatto io come adorerei discutere in una cena e vedere come si mette:carneval::carneval::carneval:


a cena ti sbatterei un piatto sul muso e ti userei per spengere la sigaretta.
Altri utilizzi non ne vedo.
Ci sguazzi tu in ste schifezze conte, io semplicemente non mi faccio mettere i piedi in testa da nullità come da nessuno


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lo so ... ad ognuno capita/tocca cio' che gli/le spetta :updue:


 Non capisco perché non mi vuoi spiegare a cosa ti riferisci in questo post.


----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici?!
> 
> Mi disgustano i falsi/ipocriti buonismi ... preferisco i cattivi, almeno loro non mentono, sono sinceri.


vigliacco è chi fa un'affermazione offensiva e non ha il coraggio di motivarla, spiegarla.
Ergo è una misera vigliacca.
su, votatemi, frega niente


----------



## Mari' (15 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Utente esperto&Utente santa subito* ... con mano nella mano, gentilmente
> 
> 
> 
> ...




.


----------



## Micia (15 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lo so ... ad ognuno capita/tocca cio' che gli/le spetta :updue:


:blank:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :bacio:​


Per poi squalificare l'operato del sistema di Admin Giovanni.
Che pena...
Altro che Viagra!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Mari' (15 Agosto 2010)

*MICIOLIDIA non volevo ma ...*

Vai a cagare anche tu, cosi fate un bel trio.


----------



## aristocat (15 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> vedi?
> Aristocat  hai ragione ma a volte te le levano dalle mani


 per chiarezza: ho detto ad Abigail il mio punto di vista, cioè che  glissare su tutto quello che si considera come provocazione a volte è la soluzione migliore.
E che gli "avvitamenti" - come diceva Fedi mi sembra - non pagano.
ari


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> a cena ti sbatterei un piatto sul muso e ti userei per spengere la sigaretta.
> Altri utilizzi non ne vedo.
> Ci sguazzi tu in ste schifezze conte, io semplicemente non mi faccio mettere i piedi in testa da nullità come da nessuno


Ma Dio come sai essere sexy: una vera signora eh?
Una donna di stile e di classe.


----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vai a cagare anche tu, cosi fate un bel trio.


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: basta non farle da spalla che ti manda a cagare:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lo so ... ad ognuno capita/tocca cio' che gli/le spetta :updue:


 Vuoi cortesemente spiegare il significato di questo post?
Non vorrei aver supposto cose che, probabilmente, non erano nei tuoi pensieri.
Ti conosco come persona diretta, infatti direttamente mi stai mandando a cagare, e direttamente hai sghignazzato sulla mia situazione ormonale.
Per quale motivo non vuoi spiegare il senso di un TUO post?


----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma Dio come sai essere sexy: una vera signora eh?
> Una donna di stile e di classe.


mai detto. Non mi reputo nè di stile nè di classe, solo vera e spontanea.
Perchè? tu saresti di classe???:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vai a cagare anche tu, cosi fate un bel trio.


 
:gabinetto:



Mari' ha detto:


> Lo so ... ad ognuno capita/tocca cio' che gli/le spetta :updue:


 Resto in attesa di una spiegazione.
Mi son portata Guerra a Pace...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> per chiarezza: ho detto ad Abigail il mio punto di vista, cioè che  glissare su tutto quello che si considera come provocazione a volte è la soluzione migliore.
> E che gli "avvitamenti" - come diceva Fedi mi sembra - non pagano.
> ari


Sono d'accordo. Che ne dite di finirla qui e tornare a parlare dell'argomento principale ( se vi va)?

O devo raccontare per filo e per segno quello che ho fatto sabato scorso per richiamare la vostra attenzione?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> per chiarezza: ho detto ad Abigail il mio punto di vista, cioè che  glissare su tutto quello che si considera come provocazione a volte è la soluzione migliore.
> E che gli "avvitamenti" - come diceva Fedi mi sembra - non pagano.
> ari


mi scuso se ti ho tirata in mezzo. Tu avresti glissato?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vuoi cortesemente spiegare il significato di questo post?
> Non vorrei aver supposto cose che, probabilmente, non erano nei tuoi pensieri.
> Ti conosco come persona diretta, infatti direttamente mi stai mandando a cagare, e direttamente hai sghignazzato sulla mia situazione ormonale.
> Per quale motivo non vuoi spiegare il senso di un TUO post?


Dai mollala Persa, sei insistente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Che ne dite di finirla qui e tornare a parlare dell'argomento principale ( se vi va)?
> 
> O devo raccontare per filo e per segno quello che ho fatto sabato scorso per richiamare la vostra attenzione?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 Io mi domando da tempo perché una persona intelligente come te non riesca a fare uno sforzo per capirsi.
Eppure ...avevo creduto di sì.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Che ne dite di finirla qui e tornare a parlare dell'argomento principale ( se vi va)?
> 
> O devo raccontare per filo e per segno quello che ho fatto sabato scorso per richiamare la vostra attenzione?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Non lo fare: il trio medusa non ti crederebbe.
E farebbero di tutto per farti passare per una volgar mignotta.
Tanto sai meglio di me che non si può spiegare a parole quelle atmosfere lubriche.


----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai mollala Persa, sei insistente.


ma non hai scritto oggi che non permetti che si dicano cose false su di te? buffone di un buffone , se lo fanno con chi non ti garba invece va bene??
patetico


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai mollala Persa, sei insistente.


 Tu l'hai capito?


----------



## Mari' (15 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Che ne dite di finirla qui e tornare a parlare dell'argomento principale ( se vi va)?
> 
> *O devo raccontare per filo e per segno quello che ho fatto sabato scorso per richiamare la vostra attenzione?*:carneval::carneval::carneval:



*ALT!!!*

*

Penso che fin qui basta, fai la brava dai Chiara*  


:mrgreen: :rotfl: :mrgreen:​


----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non lo fare: il trio medusa non ti crederebbe.
> E farebbero di tutto per farti passare per una volgar mignotta.
> Tanto sai meglio di me che non si può spiegare a parole quelle atmosfere lubriche.


quanti chili di cialis prima di entrare conte?:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdNiG_2x0q8&p=829ECA96CA4AC002&playnext=1&index=28


----------



## Mari' (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai mollala Persa, *sei insistente*.



:ira: NO, piattola!  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io mi domando da tempo perché una persona intelligente come te non riesca a fare uno sforzo per capirsi.
> Eppure ...avevo creduto di sì.





contepinceton ha detto:


> Non lo fare: il trio medusa non ti crederebbe.
> E farebbero di tutto per farti passare per una volgar mignotta.
> Tanto sai meglio di me che non si può spiegare a parole quelle atmosfere lubriche.


Insomma...stavo scherzando.:mexican:
Sì, sto facendo uno sforzo per capirmi, mi ci vuole un pò di tempo.
Nel frattempo leggo tutto con piacere, O.T. compresi.


----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *ALT!!!*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


mari te la ricordi la  mia firma su metro? personalizzatela al singolare e appicciatela in fronte va'


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *ALT!!!*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Concordo le conseguenze potrebbero essere devastanti:
L'invidia della felicità altrui è una cosa terribile.
Chiara fermati.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu l'hai capito?


SI


----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Concordo le conseguenze potrebbero essere devastanti:
> L'invidia della felicità altrui è una cosa terribile.
> *Chiara fermati*.


che non ce la faccio:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Insomma...stavo scherzando.:mexican:
> Sì, sto facendo uno sforzo per capirmi, mi ci vuole un pò di tempo.
> Nel frattempo leggo tutto con piacere, O.T. compresi.


 Nel frattempo la vita passa... e quel che si è vissuto resta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI


Oh!
 Allora spiegalo, così smetto di essere insistente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Concordo le conseguenze potrebbero essere devastanti:
> L'invidia della felicità altrui è una cosa terribile.
> Chiara fermati.


 Questa andava postata in barzellette, però.


----------



## Micia (15 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vai a cagare anche tu, cosi fate un bel trio.





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :gabinetto:
> 
> 
> Resto in attesa di una spiegazione.
> Mi son portata Guerra a Pace...


:gabinetto:


fammi posto.io sto coi miserabili.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> quanti chili di cialis prima di entrare conte?:carneval:


Ho provato il cialis e non mi ha fatto niente.
Solo crampi alle gambe e aumentato la mia ansia.
Era una questione psicologica.
Si chiama: " Non sentirsi desiderato!".
Che non ti capitino mai certi portoni in faccia e certe doccie fredde.
Ripeto, io resterò con le mie 4 amiche consolidate nel tempo.
Dopo i 50, vivrò solo per loro.
Se lo meritano.
Almeno con loro non è mai stato solo sesso.
12 aprile 2018. Non un giorno di più, aspetterò.
E faccio sempre quello che dico.


----------



## Micia (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdNiG_2x0q8&p=829ECA96CA4AC002&playnext=1&index=28


delissiose.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> :gabinetto:
> 
> 
> fammi posto.io sto coi miserabili.


Poi posso passare a Proust, mi vergogno di non aver ancora letto La ricerca ...oltrettutto mi piacciono pure le madeleine.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oh!
> Allora spiegalo, così smetto di essere insistente.


Cosa mi dai in cambio?


----------



## Micia (15 Agosto 2010)

ma la strega purtroppo non c'è.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cosa mi dai in cambio?


...smetto di essere insistente.


----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho provato il cialis e non mi ha fatto niente.
> Solo crampi alle gambe e aumentato la mia ansia.
> *Era una questione psicologica.*
> Si chiama: " Non sentirsi desiderato!".
> ...


certo, guarda bene il pendolino, non togliere lo sguardo e fissalo!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> :gabinetto:
> 
> 
> fammi posto.io sto coi miserabili.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nel frattempo la vita passa... e quel che si è vissuto resta.


Hai voglia e tutto quel che si è perso e non tornerà mai indietro, fa un male cane. Non c'è nulla da capire, ma tutto da vivere.
Satis est.
Almeno Chiara vive secondo l'HIC NUNC Jungeriano e secondo quel troppo il tempo ha tardato di sereniana memoria.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> certo, guarda bene il pendolino, non togliere lo sguardo e fissalo!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Mi hai fatto venire in mente Walter Chiari e un suo monologo sulle donne e gli uomini nudi... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto venire in mente Walter Chiari e un suo monologo sulle donne e gli uomini nudi... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai voglia e tutto quel che si è perso e non tornerà mai indietro, fa un male cane. Non c'è nulla da capire, ma tutto da vivere.
> Satis est.
> Almeno Chiara vive secondo l'HIC NUNC Jungeriano e secondo quel troppo il tempo ha tardato di sereniana memoria.


Accidenti ...ho toppato! Non sei Cacciari..


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> certo, guarda bene il pendolino, non togliere lo sguardo e fissalo!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E se devo dirtela tutta, i consigli di Messalina, sono stati meglio di Cialis e Viagra. Il debito che ho verso Messalina è colossale.
Per non parlare quello umano verso MK.
Tu oltre ridere e sghignazzare cosa sai fare per gli altri?


----------



## Mari' (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E se devo dirtela tutta, i consigli di Messalina, sono stati meglio di Cialis e Viagra. Il debito che ho verso Messalina è colossale.
> Per non parlare quello umano verso MK.
> *Tu oltre ridere e sghignazzare cosa sai fare per gli altri?*


* Criticare e sparare sentenze.* :mrgreen:​







.


----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E se devo dirtela tutta, i consigli di Messalina, sono stati meglio di Cialis e Viagra. Il debito che ho verso Messalina è colossale.
> Per non parlare quello umano verso MK.
> Tu oltre ridere e sghignazzare cosa sai fare per gli altri?


io ti porto al privè e ti scambio con due fustini, che vuoi di più???:carneval::carneval:
per  te che m'interessi come delle azioni del pecorino niente, delle persone che stim e apprezzo do tutto.
Ma tu non sai neanche di cosa parlo


----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> * Criticare e sparare sentenze.* :mrgreen:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stammi lontana se non vuoi un cappottino della tua merda.
Mai cagare o sputare controvento mari, mai.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Criticare e sparare sentenze.* :mrgreen:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben per questo ti sto chiedondo spiegazioni su questa tua sentenza, frase, pensiero tuo o citazione, perché non mi è chiaro a cosa si riferisce.



Mari' ha detto:


> Lo so ...* ad ognuno capita/tocca cio' che gli/le spetta *:updue:


----------



## Micia (15 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lo so ... ad ognuno capita/tocca cio' che gli/le spetta :updue:


:blank:


----------



## aristocat (15 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> mi scuso se ti ho tirata in mezzo. Tu avresti glissato?


sì .


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Accidenti ...ho toppato! Non sei Cacciari..


Cacciari non mi piace per niente.
Questo era il mio uomo.
http://archiviostorico.corriere.it/...filosofia_del_nichilismo_co_9_090415042.shtml


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> sì .


Ma tu capisci il significato di questo post?



Mari' ha detto:


> Lo so ... ad ognuno capita/tocca cio' che gli/le spetta :updue:


----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> sì .


sei più tollerante e comprensiva di me


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2010)

*Persa leggi qua...altro che Cacciari..*

http://www.ariannaeditrice.it/articolo.php?id_articolo=25630


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cacciari non mi piace per niente.
> Questo era il mio uomo.
> http://archiviostorico.corriere.it/...filosofia_del_nichilismo_co_9_090415042.shtml








 Volpi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Cacciari

Abbiamo gusti diversi.

Comunque non sei neppure Volpi.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> io ti porto al privè e ti scambio con due fustini, che vuoi di più???:carneval::carneval:
> per  te che m'interessi come delle azioni del pecorino niente, delle persone che stim e apprezzo do tutto.
> Ma tu non sai neanche di cosa parlo


Credimi preferisco non saperlo a sto punto.:unhappy:


----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Credimi preferisco non saperlo a sto punto.:unhappy:


bravo. son cose che non capiresti perchè non hanno la condizionale di qualcosa in cambio. Sai come gli asterischi piccini piccini? ecco da me non ne trovano.
Roba che non puoi capire


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Volpi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Volpi è un filosofo.
Cacciari un imbonitore.
So di non essere Volpi: ma Volpi resta fra gli incontri più importanti della mia vita. Almeno lui, aveva tempo di ascoltare le mie ansie di ventenne. E quello che lui mi ha insegnato, si è praticamente avverato nella realtà. Però se tu continui ad essere convinta solo della tua realtà, morirai con essa.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> bravo. son cose che non capiresti perchè non hanno la condizionale di qualcosa in cambio. Sai come gli asterischi piccini piccini? ecco da me non ne trovano.
> Roba che non puoi capire


Su certe cose non mi inganno mai.
O le hai dalla natura o non ce le hai.
E se non ce le hai, amen.
Quello che tu chiedi in cambio è la peggior schiavitù.
Non sono disposto a starci.


----------



## Abigail (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Su certe cose non mi inganno mai.
> O le hai dalla natura o non ce le hai.
> E se non ce le hai, amen.
> Quello che tu chiedi in cambio è la peggior schiavitù.
> Non sono disposto a starci.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: non hai capito una fava come al solito ma non importa:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Volpi è un filosofo.
> Cacciari un imbonitore.
> So di non essere Volpi: ma Volpi resta fra gli incontri più importanti della mia vita. Almeno lui, aveva tempo di ascoltare le mie ansie di ventenne. E quello che lui mi ha insegnato, si è praticamente avverato nella realtà. Però se tu continui ad essere convinta solo della tua realtà, morirai con essa.


 Permetti... :rotfl:...
Certo che morirò convinta della mia realtà ...come tutti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lo so ... ad ognuno capita/tocca cio' che gli/le spetta :updue:


Allora?
E' così difficile rispondere?
Puoi anche dire che hai scritto una citazione/proverbio/modo di dire a caso.
Può succedere...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: non hai capito una fava come al solito ma non importa:up:


Non prendermi ancora per il culo.
A suo tempo sono stato buono con te e gentile.
Poi tu hai cambiato atteggiamento dalla sera alla mattina.
Ti chiesi in mp come mai facevi così, ma non mi hai mai risposto.
Fatalità accadde in un momento in cui la tua amica faceva illazioni su di me, dicendo che io sono amico, di un'utente che a te stava sulle balle. Niente da fare. 
Hai deciso che io ero in un certo modo e non ho avuto scampo.
Le persone così sono pericolosissime.
Possono distruggere per cazzate anche amicizie di una vita.
Meglio sempre stare alla larga da loro.
In alcune persone il dolore umanizza.
In altre rende il cuore arido come un deserto d'estate.


----------



## Micia (15 Agosto 2010)

*Abi; Persa, qualcuna di voi due ha fretta?*

:gabinetto::gabinetto::gabinetto:​


----------



## Mari' (15 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Utente esperto&Utente santa subito ... con mano nella mano, gentilmente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*A: " 14/08/2010 23:42 commento: vacci tu e restaci un bel po'- Io ho già dato, grazie ))) XXXXXXX "


Vedi dov'e' la "differnza" tra te e ME? ... tu mi hai segnalata in negativo=rosso ... io, non ti cago  CAPITO, la differenza?


.
*


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Permetti... :rotfl:...
> Certo che morirò convinta della mia realtà ...come tutti.


Questo che hai detto è il tuo più grande e pesantissimo limite.
Nella tua condizione un'anima non può crescere.
Solo chi dubita sistematicamente ( tipo gli agnostici) della loro realtà possono incontrare e condividere l'altrui.
Penso che a conti fatti sia un bene che tu non abbia un' anima religiosa, avresti potuto compiere autentici disastri nelle coscienze altrui.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non prendermi ancora per il culo.
> A suo tempo sono stato buono con te e gentile.
> Poi tu hai cambiato atteggiamento dalla sera alla mattina.
> Ti chiesi in mp come mai facevi così, ma non mi hai mai risposto.
> ...


 Allora la sua amica sarei io?
1) arido sei tu che hai illustrato in mille modi la tua "filosofia" di vita e dei rapporti umani
2) Abigail è una donna di un'intelligenza e di un senso dell'umorismo che tu neppure sai capire e non si fa influenzare da nessuno. Ma tu la vera libertà non la capisci
3) piantala di mettere ogni questione sul piano "o con me o contro di me"
4) soprattutto piantala di tentare di deviare ogni discussione su altri argomenti. Non credo che ci siano molte persone così sprovvedute.
Personalmente quando ti rispondo, su un argomento che non c'entra una cippa rispetto all'argomento, lo faccio perché mi diverto o perché lo ritengo inprescindibile (per ragioni che non ti spiego perché sono troppo lontane dalla tua "filosofia")


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> :gabinetto::gabinetto::gabinetto:​


No ho sonno e vado a dormire.
Buonanotte Micio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questo che hai detto è il tuo più grande e pesantissimo limite.
> Nella tua condizione un'anima non può crescere.
> Solo chi dubita sistematicamente ( tipo gli agnostici) della loro realtà possono incontrare e condividere l'altrui.
> Penso che a conti fatti sia un bene che tu non abbia un' anima religiosa, avresti potuto compiere autentici disastri nelle coscienze altrui.


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (15 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma tu capisci il significato di questo post?


no, se l'autrice Marì non vuole spiegarlo avrà i suoi motivi. (es. trascorsi vostri che non posso conoscere) non starei ad arrovellarmi; è pur vero che quello che direi/farei non è oro colato


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora la sua amica sarei io?
> 1) arido sei tu che hai illustrato in mille modi la tua "filosofia" di vita e dei rapporti umani
> 2) Abigail è una donna di un'intelligenza e di un senso dell'umorismo che tu neppure sai capire e non si fa influenzare da nessuno. Ma tu la vera libertà non la capisci
> 3) piantala di mettere ogni questione sul piano "o con me o contro di me"
> ...


Tu neppure sai cos'è la filosofia.
Non usare impropriamente certi termini.
Come mai ti senti sempre tirata in causa da me?
Ti  ho forse nominata?
O la tua integerrima coscienza ha fatto un cric?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> :gabinetto::gabinetto::gabinetto:​


 No.
Aspetto la risposta.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> no, se l'autrice Marì non vuole spiegarlo avrà i suoi motivi. (es. trascorsi vostri che non posso conoscere) non starei ad arrovellarmi; è pur vero che quello che direi/farei non è oro colato


Te lo spiego sto post in mp. O per telefono.
Buon Ferragosto Ari.
Sei l'unica che ha capito il senso del 3d.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu neppure sai cos'è la filosofia.
> Non usare impropriamente certi termini.
> Come mai ti senti sempre tirata in causa da me?
> Ti ho forse nominata?
> O la tua integerrima coscienza ha fatto un cric?


Non ti riferivi a me?
Allora a chi ti riferivi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> no, se l'autrice Marì non vuole spiegarlo avrà i suoi motivi. (es. trascorsi vostri che non posso conoscere) non starei ad arrovellarmi; è pur vero che quello che direi/farei non è oro colato


 Beh visto che il post si riferiva, presubilmente, anche a me, ho il desiderio di capire e credo il diritto di chiedere. Non mi arrovello.
Se ha motivi per non volerlo spiegare avrebbe potuto non scriverlo. Mica è obbligatorio commentare, l'ha scritto lei...


----------



## Micia (15 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No.
> Aspetto la risposta.


Persa, non la puo' dare.


Buona notte tessoro. 
Buona notte Conte
Buona notte a tutti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Persa, non la puo' dare.
> 
> 
> Buona notte tessoro.
> ...


 Allora potrebbe scusarsi per aver scritto una cosa incongrua che poteva dar adito a interpretazioni a lei estranee e cancellare il post.


Buonanotte Micé.


----------



## Mari' (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Te lo spiego sto post in mp. O per telefono.
> Buon Ferragosto Ari.
> Sei l'unica che ha capito il senso del 3d.


*E io no?* 

Io ho capito e, non sono intervenuta perche' non ho avuto, e non ho di quelle curiosita', quindi mi sono dedicata solo a leggere ... ma fra tutte quelle sentenze e giudizii del cazzo mi sono stancata di fare scena muta.

Se un 3d risulta offensivo, non piace: Perche' intervenire? ... ad esempio io intervengo raramente in argomenti legati al "SESSO", "santa subito" non se ne perde uno ... eccecazzz :uhoh: VIVI e lascia vivere! ... o no?



.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *E io no?*
> 
> Io ho capito e, non sono intervenuta perche' non ho avuto, e non ho di quelle curiosita', quindi mi sono dedicata solo a leggere ... ma fra tutte quelle sentenze e giudizii del cazzo mi sono stancata di fare scena muta.
> 
> ...


Se un thread risulta offensivo SI DEVE intervenire, veramente.
Questo thread non era offensivo, per nulla, era esplicitamente provocatorio.
Ovvio che non ricercava opinioni con cognizione di causa sull'argomento, avrebbe potuto averne in abbondanza dalle persone colà conosciute o da chi si dichiara abitué di quel tipo di locali. O avrebbe potuto anche cercare un forum che si interessa esplicitamente di quegli argomenti.
Ma se cercava un'opinione qui, la voleva dalle persone che qui scrivono ...oppure c'eran altri scopi?
Se si vuole un'opinione e io la ho, posso esporla, perché mai non dovrei? Si deve intervenire solo per darsi ragione?
Pensi forse che la mia opinione abbia un peso tale da impedire a qualcuno di fare quel che ha scelto di fare?
Santo cielo! Magari avessi questo potere, l'utilizzerei in politica!
Credo che però da un confronto ognuno possa arricchirsi.

Ma cosa c'entrava con questo quel tuo post?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Lo so ... ad ognuno capita/tocca cio' che gli/le spetta *:updue:


 Si riferiva a Chiara?


----------



## Mari' (15 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Persa, non la puo' dare. *Sei sicura?*
> 
> 
> Buona notte tessoro.
> ...


Una sola cosa ti voglio dire, noi due ci conosciamo benissimo e da tanti anni  e' sai perfettamente come sono fatta, troppo bene  ma nel tempo di te devo ammettere una cosa: Sei una delle persone piu' ipocrite che io abbia mai conosciuto ... forse e' la troppa vicinanza/frequentazione all'ambiente politico  che ti ha insegnato a comportarti sempre in modo ambiguo.

Buonanotte a te micella.




.


----------



## Mari' (15 Agosto 2010)

*santa subito e per tutta la gente come te, bella fuori e brutta, cattiva e sporca dentro:*

:ciao:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qg7jA-H-jMo​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *santa subito e per tutta la gente come te, bella fuori e brutta, cattiva e sporca dentro:*​
> 
> :ciao:​
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qg7jA-H-jMo​


Tu che sei pulita, limpida, sincera e diretta, vuoi spiegare a cosa ti riferivi? 


Mari' ha detto:


> Lo so ... ad ognuno capita/tocca cio' che gli/le spetta :updue:


----------



## Becco (15 Agosto 2010)

Ho letto solo l'apertura del 3d e mi sono disinteressato delle consuete paturnie del forum .
Io ho fatto un paio di visite ai privee e tutto sommato mi sono bastate. Però ero curioso, ci sono andato, mi sono pure divertito e ho trovato un ambiente inconsueto ma tranquillo.
 Sono luoghi dove la gente va e fa le cose che vuole senza dovere necessariamente rendere conto dei propri gusti etc etc.
Ma la cosa strana è che se chiedete in giro, tutti liquidano l'argomento con eterea superiorità e magari con disgusto.
Poi scopriamo che solo in questo forum, l'argomento in meno di 24 ore ha totalizzato 412 interventi. Mica male.
Becco


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Agosto 2010)

Becco ha detto:


> Ho letto solo l'apertura del 3d e mi sono disinteressato delle consuete paturnie del forum .
> Io ho fatto un paio di visite ai privee e tutto sommato mi sono bastate. Però ero curioso, ci sono andato, mi sono pure divertito e ho trovato un ambiente inconsueto ma tranquillo.
> Sono luoghi dove la gente va e fa le cose che vuole senza dovere necessariamente rendere conto dei propri gusti etc etc.
> Ma la cosa strana è che se chiedete in giro, tutti liquidano l'argomento con eterea superiorità e magari con disgusto.
> ...


 Evidentemente ...non hai letto tutto...:carneval:


----------



## Micia (15 Agosto 2010)

*A Mari*

Ognuno di noi Interpreta, ambisce alla conoscenza, elabora, coi mezzi cognitivi   che puo' disporre


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mica tanto se qualcuno osa allungare una mano non desiderata, il servizio d'ordine è severissimo, e la clientela molto selezionata.
> Persone volgari, bavose, morbose, morti di f, ecc., non sono ammesse.
> Non esiste ho pagato l'entrata e adesso faccio come mi pare.


Perchè dai sempre risposte che non c'entran nulla con la domanda?


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti dici anche una cosa vera. Esistono privè e privè.
> In certi posti è capitato questo: i gestori per far cassa, aprivano il locale durante il pomeriggio, pagando donnine compiacenti per intrattenere i clienti. Di recente ne hanno chiusi a nastro nel padovano. Ma erano postacci. Se non mi credi, chiedi all'utente biondina. Ma si dice anche in giro che ci siano persone che sfruttano la loro posizione militare, per entrare a sbafo. E fu così che quando ero militare, un colonnello cazziò come non mai un maresciallo che faceva di ste buffonate.


 Io non parlod i buffonate ma di servizio...ancora una volta io scrivo e tu parti per la tangente...non parlo di aperture pomeridiane: la parola club privee per scambio di coppia ocn ingresso a pagamento non è contemplata in nessun concetyto di attività commerciale...informati! Quello che tu dici nel pomeriggio è altro: istigazione alla prostituzione? Io fossi in te mi farei il salottino privato senza money che girano a casa di qualche amichetto/a tua...non vorrei vedere la tua faccia quando qualcuno degli amichetti/e mia entra e ti chiede documenti e che stai a fare lì...poi ce lo raccontiamo se il luogo era legalmente registrato come casa di libero scambio di effusioni....


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chiara è l'utente contessina no?
> La cosa che più mi intriga di lei, è il suo pensare con la sua testa.
> Vero i conti non trombano mai...verissimo!:sonar:


 Vuol dire che le altre/gli altri non pensano con la loro testa solo perchè non vanno nei privè? tesi curiosa...non toglie e non aumenta nulla alla figura di Chiara che credo pensi con la sua testa tanto quanto 3/4 degli utenti di qui dentro, che vadano o non vadano ai privè, che tradiscano o sian traditi.


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Nere, sarete voi  chissa' da quando non lo sentite :carneval: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Anche se accompagnata da faccine trovo questa battuta veramente brutta...ti avevo dato da poco un + e siccome i miei voti + e - non son tanti non posso darti un -...immagino non te ne importi ma volevo dirtelo, e se lo avessi fatto mi sarei comunque firmata...
Ma che avete tutti? Manco in confessionale si può stare?


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nemmeno con te... eppure qui stai...


 E dai...


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> da come e quanto sei tu senza passera direi che la sai lunga:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


 E su....


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Come diceva Henry Miller, il grande saggio,
> " Gli si guasta qualcosa nella testa di una donna quando resta troppo tempo senza uccello!":carneval::carneval::carneval:


 E ancora....chi manca?


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma non è l'ora del pappone col latte?
> oppure di rotolarsi col proprio uomo non essendo carente di niente??:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Ah, ecco...ci mancava...


----------



## tinkerbell (15 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non ti prendo per scema.
> Io sono totalmente incapace di tendere trabocchetti.
> E non conosco l'età delle signore in questione: non conosco le storie vecchie del forum, te lo garantisco.
> Se non hai problemi, mi fa piacere, significa che ci intendiamo pur con idee diverse:up:


Allora, fai il favore dato che lo hai aperto tu: o lo chiudi o dici a 'sti 4 o 5 di opposte fazioni (TUTTI eh? così di qua e di là vedono che io dico e tu agisci per par condicio!) di spostarsi in priveè a farsi brba e baffi!!! Grazie Chia'


----------



## Mari' (15 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Una sola cosa ti voglio dire, noi due ci conosciamo benissimo e da tanti anni  e' sai perfettamente come sono fatta, troppo bene  ma nel tempo di te devo ammettere una cosa: Sei una delle persone piu' ipocrite che io abbia mai conosciuto ... forse e' la troppa vicinanza/frequentazione all'ambiente politico  che ti ha insegnato a comportarti sempre in modo ambiguo.
> 
> Buonanotte a te micella.
> 
> ...



A: "15/08/2010 19:33 commento: si, ne sono sicura."



Si vede che non sei "Picone"  il giudizio di Picone vale 3 punti, mente il tuo solo 1 punto  :rotfl::rotfl:... al massimo ti manda Picone  che scem :cooldue: ciao "cricchetta" :ciao:




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:​


----------



## Lettrice (15 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Tu dici? Se contessina, ha la forma mentis del conte, stai certa che ha fatto così:
> 1) Marito chiede
> 2) Io ci penso
> ...


Non tratterei mai mio marito come un cane, dandogli il biscotto per lasciarlo contento o per sentirmi amata.

Dai all'amore una brutta connotazione di baratto, compromesso tra due parti dove il sentimento non c'e' manco per errore.

Va bene per una s.n.c. per una relazione molto meno, sempre che non sia un _bisness_


----------



## Lettrice (15 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> per carità...più di così poi che faccio...appaio in sogno ai nonnetti del privé?
> non posso strafare:rotfl:
> 
> ps non piangere conte


Non volevo fare la sborona ma l'ha fatto lei per me:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (15 Agosto 2010)

Non ho niente in contrario a questi posti (sono una montatura per babbei... uomini appunto:rotfl, non capisco il marito che chiede il permesso... probabilmente quello mi romperebbe piu' che sapere che semplicemente che ci va.

La fedelta' e' uno stato mentale, chi e' in quell'ordine delle cose puo' entrare anche a Sodoma e uscirne pulito, chi no tromba pure la cassiera nella pausa pranzo:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non tratterei mai mio marito come un cane, dandogli il biscotto per lasciarlo contento o per sentirmi amata.
> 
> Dai all'amore una brutta connotazione di baratto, compromesso tra due parti dove il sentimento non c'e' manco per errore.
> 
> Va bene per una s.n.c. per una relazione molto meno, sempre che non sia un _bisness_


Quando conoscerò l'amore che dici tu: mi convertirò.
Fin'ora è andata come io ho descritto.
Sono solo sincero.
Pane al pane vino al vino.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sabato scorso ho fatto un regalo a mio marito.
> 
> .



Trovo che sia stato un regalo molto romantico.
E non sono sarcastica, lo penso davvero. Sensuale e romantico, e splendidamente realizzato.

(Siete stati anche fortunati, io non ci sono mai stata ma mi hanno detto che spesso si rivelano postacci)


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo, ma ricordati sempre che erodiade si fece dare solo con una danza metà del regno di erode.
> In altre parole, se tu sei gentile e disponibile con me, io lo sarò con te. Se tu sei scontrosa e mi dici sempre di no, quel giorno che esprimi tu un desiderio o ti fai un'aspettativa, mi sarà più difficile esaudirti. Vedi ari, quando si è sposati da tanti anni, i problemi pratici, come lavoro, figli, rischiano sempre di logorare la coppia.
> Allora ogni tanto, staccare la spina e provare a fare qualcosa di diverso, rilassa e crea entusiasmo no?
> Per me il bello di quello che ho letto è che Chiara non è stata lì a chiedersi perchè suo marito le chiede sta roba, cosa ci sta sotto, non l'ha giudicato un viril porco, non ha acconsentito a furia di insistenze, come dire, dai facciamo anche questa pur che la pianti di rompere. H
> ...


Trovo molto bello il regalo che ha fatto Chiara a suo marito.
Tuttavia, c'è da dire che lei condivideva la curiosità.
Non ha fatto suo il desiderio di suo marito... era già suo!

Sarei d'accordo con te se Chiara, all'opposto, fosse stata un pò titubante e si fosse convinta pur di far felice suo marito.

Condivido il fatto che è bello andare incontro ai desideri dell'altro, anche sforzandosi un pochino, tuttavia non si può neppure andare completamente contro a se stessi. Se Chiara si sentisse male alla sola idea di un club privèè non le consiglierei mai di realizzare il sogno di suo marito, sarebbe troppo costoso per lei.

come se il gioiello che voleva la tua amica fosse costato milioni di euro.


----------



## Iris (16 Agosto 2010)

Bah...mi pare un posto da cuckold.
Avevo un amico (tranquilla Minerva non è un collega:carnevalche in tempi di forti ristrettezze economiche, ha fatto per un pò di tempo il servizio d'ordine in club del modenese, che mi raccontò che in genere c'erano cuckold e le loro mogli.
E tantissime prostitute.
Moltissimi gli uomini che crecavano altri uomini...e anche lì parecchi ragazzi a pagamento.
Mi diceva che c'era molto squallore, e pochissimo sesso, parecchia coca ed alcool. E tantissimi soldi.
Lui fece un paio di serate, vestito in giacca e cravatta, con auricolare, dietro ai vetri, per verificare che non ci fossero scorrettezze...tipo violenze eccessive, mancato uso de preservativo, o cose del genere.
Si diede poi ad altro genere, facendo il servizio d'ordine nei centri commerciali.


----------



## Iris (16 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Trovo che sia stato un regalo molto romantico.
> E non sono sarcastica, lo penso davvero. Sensuale e romantico, e splendidamente realizzato.
> 
> (Siete stati anche fortunati, io non ci sono mai stata ma mi hanno detto che spesso si rivelano postacci)


 
Romantico non direi...:mexican:


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Romantico non direi...:mexican:


Romantico per la realizzazione.

Portare l'amata in un posto meraviglioso a vedere un tramonto eccezionale ma andarci dicendole "ohi ti porto a vedere un tramonto così ti faccio contenta una buona volta" annoiato e sperando di uscirne presto è tutto trnne che romantico.

Lasciare che il marito non immaginasse nulla, preparargli una sorpresa, farsi trovare bellissima e dargli ciò che desiderava.... ecco lo trovo romantico.

Per me il romanticismo sta nel come, non nel cosa.


----------



## Iris (16 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Romantico per la realizzazione.
> 
> Portare l'amata in un posto meraviglioso a vedere un tramonto eccezionale ma andarci dicendole "ohi ti porto a vedere un tramonto così ti faccio contenta una buona volta" annoiato e sperando di uscirne presto è tutto trnne che romantico.
> 
> ...


Ti assicuro che di romantico in quei posti non accade niente: è tutto contrattato e pagato.
Il rapporto con una squillo è sicuramente più spontaneo.
Se consideri romantico farsi in...re (scusate) da un estraneo, mentre tuo marito guarda...va beh...:unhappy:


----------



## Iris (16 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Romantico per la realizzazione.
> 
> Portare l'amata in un posto meraviglioso a vedere un tramonto eccezionale ma andarci dicendole "ohi ti porto a vedere un tramonto così ti faccio contenta una buona volta" annoiato e sperando di uscirne presto è tutto trnne che romantico.
> 
> ...


Preferisco che mi si porti romanticamente a Capri, e davanti ad un bel tramonto mi si regali qualcosa che desidero da tempo.
Queste sono le mie banalissime modalità.
comunque...va bene pure qualche altra location..basta che ho da scartare e non devo mettermi a 90 gradi.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che di romantico in quei posti non accade niente: è tutto contrattato e pagato.
> Il rapporto con una squillo è sicuramente più spontaneo.
> Se consideri romantico farsi *in...re* (scusate) da un estraneo, mentre tuo marito guarda...va beh...:unhappy:


Puoi essere piu' esplicita? Non riesco a riempire gli spazi... compro una vocale...A c'e' la A?


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che di romantico in quei posti non accade niente: è tutto contrattato e pagato.
> Il rapporto con una squillo è sicuramente più spontaneo.
> Se consideri romantico farsi in...re (scusate) da un estraneo, mentre tuo marito guarda...va beh...:unhappy:



Trovo romantico preparare con cura attenzione e tempo una sorpresa che si sa essere molto desiderata e inaspettata. Direi che è la mia definizione di romantico.

Poi, se in quei club li aspetta una delusione rispetto alle aspettative, questo non conta rispetto al romanticismo di preparare il regalo.

Se io desidero con tutto il cuore lanciarmi col paracadute e mi fanno la sorpresa di regalarmi la possibilità di farlo, e poi io per la paura vomito e svengo, il romanticismo del regalo resta, per me, anche se poi l'esperienza è stata bruttissima.

A parte che poi Chiara dice che si sono divertiti, immagino sia questione di gusti.


----------



## Iris (16 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Puoi essere piu' esplicita? Non riesco a riempire gli spazi... compro una vocale...A c'e' la A?


Non , c'è la U.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Giusy (16 Agosto 2010)

De gustibus.....


----------



## Iris (16 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Trovo romantico preparare con cura attenzione e tempo una sorpresa che si sa essere molto desiderata e inaspettata. Direi che è la mia definizione di romantico.
> 
> Poi, se in quei club li aspetta una delusione rispetto alle aspettative, questo non conta rispetto al romanticismo di preparare il regalo.
> 
> ...


 
Se con cura ed attenzione il mio compagno mi accompagna "romanticamente" tra i gli extracomunitari della stazione Termini, e lì lascia che si compia il mio destino... me ne frego delle modalità e delle sue intenzioni di farmi una "sorpresa".:mexican: 
Poi, chissà, magari qualcuno si diverte.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Se con cura ed attenzione il mio compagno mi accompagna "romanticamente" tra i gli extracomunitari della stazione Termini, e lì lascia che si compia il mio destino... me ne frego delle modalità e delle sue intenzioni di farmi una "sorpresa".:mexican:
> Poi, chissà, magari qualcuno si diverte.


Ma certo! 
Ho infatti scritto esplicitamente nella mia definizione di romantico "che si sa molto desiderato ed inaspettato".
Molto desiderato. 
Se mi prepari con molta cura ed attenzione qualcosa che piace solo a te è ovvio che non apprezzo.


----------



## Iris (16 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ma certo!
> Ho infatti scritto esplicitamente nella mia definizione di romantico "che si sa molto desiderato ed inaspettato".
> Molto desiderato.
> Se mi prepari con molta cura ed attenzione qualcosa che piace solo a te è ovvio che non apprezzo.


 
Ok, Ok.

Non c'è che da sperare che chi ci vive accanto ci conosca molto molto bene.:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ok, Ok.
> 
> Non c'è che da sperare che chi ci vive accanto ci conosca molto molto bene.:mrgreen:



Oppure bisogna ripetere casualmente molte volte durante il girono, parlando tra sè e sè "oh come mi piacerebbe che qualcuno mi portasse a buttarmi col paracadute.... ma come sarebbe bello se un giorno qualcuno mi facesse una sorpresa e mi portasse a un corso per paracadutisti.... ma sai che a una mia amica le hanno fatto la sorpresa di portarla a un corso per paracadutisti? Oh come piacerebbe anche a me...."  

E sperare, comunque.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che di romantico in quei posti non accade niente: è tutto contrattato e pagato.
> Il rapporto con una squillo è sicuramente più spontaneo.
> Se consideri romantico farsi in...re (scusate) da un estraneo, mentre tuo marito guarda...va beh...:unhappy:





Iris ha detto:


> Preferisco che mi si porti romanticamente a Capri, e davanti ad un bel tramonto mi si regali qualcosa che desidero da tempo.
> Queste sono le mie banalissime modalità.
> comunque...va bene pure qualche altra location..basta che ho da scartare e non devo mettermi a 90 gradi.





Lettrice ha detto:


> Puoi essere piu' esplicita? Non riesco a riempire gli spazi... compro una vocale...A c'e' la A?


Vedo che anche voi non siete romantiche... e usate espressioni terra terra...

Questo romanticismo mi ricorda ...una parrucchiera che negli onni '80 mi aveva chiesto se ero romantica. Ero rimasta un po' perplessa e avevo chiesto in che senso e lei aveva risposto "...romantica ...new romantic..." sorpresa della mia ignoranza, le sembrava evidente che lei si riferisse alle camicie con i volant dei gruppi pop dell'epoca ...mentre io pensavo a Foscolo...

Ma davvero come si può considerare romantico e un bel pensiero e una bella sorpresa una cosa del genere?
Che idea superficiale delle relazioni e della vita e dei desideri si deve avere?
Mi stupiscono più queste valutazioni del fatto in sè. Se qualcuno ha bisogno di porcate realizzate per eccitarsi, mi spiace per lui, ma son fatti suoi finché non coinvolge nessuno con la forza.
Ma definire una bel pensiero, un regalo romantico (anche se condiviso) andare a far sesso con estranei... mi pare (senza offesa) di un conformismo, di una stupidità e di un volgare estremo.


----------



## Minerva (16 Agosto 2010)

certe fantasie possono anche  essere intriganti e stuzzicanti fino al momento che rimangono tali.
passando  alla realtà immagino che sia facile cadere nello squallore .la solita storia tra erotismo e pornografia : la seconda non ha il supporto cerebrale e fantastico.

concetti morali o di possesso del partner a parte è proprio questa bolgia di carni e liquidi biologici che mi risulta avvilente.
mi sono sempre chiesta come sia il dopo di questo tipo di incontri : c'è il silenzio?
immagino che sia proprio in quel momento che si avverte la tristezza della situazione...da bambina pensavo a come dovesse essere grigio uno di quei tunnel delle streghe a luci accese ...chissà perché mi viene in mente questo paragone.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> *certe fantasie possono anche essere intriganti e stuzzicanti fino al momento che rimangono tali*.
> passando alla realtà immagino che sia facile cadere nello squallore .*la solita storia tra erotismo e pornografia* : la seconda non ha il supporto cerebrale e fantastico.
> 
> concetti morali o di possesso del partner a parte è proprio questa bolgia di carni e liquidi biologici che mi risulta avvilente.
> ...


Concordo.
Del resto nelle fantasie, nell'erotismo vi è una idealizzazione di sè e dell'altro e un controllo della situazione che non può realizzarsi.
E poi mi pare pure un luogo dove il gioco della seduzione (erotico per definizione) è affidato a tacchi e calze...


----------



## Iris (16 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Del resto nelle fantasie, nell'erotismo vi è una idealizzazione di sè e dell'altro e un controllo della situazione che non può realizzarsi.
> E poi mi pare pure un luogo dove il gioco della seduzione (erotico per definizione) è affidato a tacchi e calze...


Da come mi è stato descritto...altro che calze e tacchi!!!
E' un carnaio, ad un certo punto pure maleodorante e un tantino disgustoso...si deve essere disposti a beccarsi i liquidi di qualcuno, così...
A meno che , non si decida di rimanere nell'anticamera...ma allora non si partecipa veramente. Il mio amico, mi diceva, cge moltissimi, dopo aver pagato l'entrata, rimanevano in anticamera.


----------



## geisha (16 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Da come mi è stato descritto...altro che calze e tacchi!!!
> E' un carnaio, ad un certo punto pure maleodorante e un tantino disgustoso...si deve essere disposti a beccarsi i liquidi di qualcuno, così...
> A meno che , non si decida di rimanere nell'anticamera...ma allora non si partecipa veramente. Il mio amico, mi diceva, cge moltissimi, dopo aver pagato l'entrata, rimanevano in anticamera.


..... l'anticamera dell'apocalisse..........


----------



## Minerva (16 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> ..... l'anticamera dell'apocalisse..........


 molto meno, molto meno:singleeye:


----------



## Micia (16 Agosto 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_spvhpwjdPg&feature=related






almeno questo è la forma piu' nobile di rito sessuale promiscuo che mantiene un certo gusto estetico e magico .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_spvhpwjdPg&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A me pare una cerimonia funebre...


----------



## Micia (16 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> molto meno, molto meno:singleeye:


ebh..è un orgia , con dei riti magici di tradizione massonica.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ebh..è un orgia , con dei riti magici di tradizione massonica.


 Credo che l'atmosfera funebre sia voluta.
La storia ...non mi intriga, né inquieta, avevo letto il libro prima del film.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se un thread risulta offensivo SI DEVE intervenire, veramente.
> Questo thread non era offensivo, per nulla, *era esplicitamente provocatorio*.


Nelle mie intenzioni non lo era per nulla


----------



## Minerva (16 Agosto 2010)

gente, non scherziamo...le scene, le luci, la musica di kubrick.....
dubito che l'atmosfera sia questa.


----------



## Mari' (16 Agosto 2010)

*l'ultima scena del film con cruise e kidman.*
*Alla fine tutti i problemi del mondo si riassumono in una parola.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knKC8z5u2j0



*​


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Allora, fai il favore dato che lo hai aperto tu: o lo chiudi o dici a 'sti 4 o 5 di opposte fazioni (TUTTI eh? così di qua e di là vedono che io dico e tu agisci per par condicio!) di spostarsi in priveè a farsi brba e baffi!!! Grazie Chia'


Ma io non posso intimare a persone adulte e (presumo) in possesso delle loro facoltà mentali di smettere di beccarsi tra di loro, Tink. Soprattutto se si ritengono portatori di pensiero super partes. Qui non sono un tutore dell'ordine.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ho niente in contrario a questi posti (sono una montatura per babbei... uomini appunto:rotfl, non capisco il marito che chiede il permesso... probabilmente quello mi romperebbe piu' che sapere che semplicemente che ci va.
> 
> La fedelta' e' uno stato mentale, chi e' in quell'ordine delle cose puo' entrare anche a Sodoma e uscirne pulito, chi no tromba pure la cassiera nella pausa pranzo:carneval:


Non ha chiesto il permesso, se ti riferivi a mio marito.


----------



## Micia (16 Agosto 2010)

*persa*

proprio non ti è piaciuto insomma.

a me moltissimo, anche il romanzo .


----------



## Micia (16 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma io non posso intimare a persone adulte e (presumo) in possesso delle loro facoltà mentali di smettere di beccarsi tra di loro, Tink. Soprattutto se si ritengono portatori di pensiero super partes. Qui non sono un tutore dell'ordine.


e hai ragione pure tu.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> *Ti assicuro che di romantico in quei posti non accade niente: è tutto contrattato e pagato.
> Il rapporto con una squillo è sicuramente più spontaneo.*
> Se consideri romantico farsi in...re (scusate) da un estraneo, mentre tuo marito guarda...va beh...:unhappy:


Ci sei stata?
Sei sicura di quel che scrivi?
E' stato anche romantico, sì.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> proprio non ti è piaciuto insomma.
> 
> a me moltissimo, anche il romanzo .


Anche a me è piaciuto molto quel film.
Secondo me la volgarità è negli occhi di chi guarda.


----------



## Minerva (16 Agosto 2010)

era uno dei meno belli , spielberg ci ha messo lo zampino...ma sempre un'opera del maestro era.però nel mentre è morto:unhappy:


----------



## Micia (16 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> era uno dei meno belli , spielberg ci ha messo lo zampino...ma sempre un'opera del maestro era.però nel mentre è morto:unhappy:


eh ..putroppo...

tanti lo hanno trovato tra i meno belli...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vedo che anche voi non siete romantiche... e usate espressioni terra terra...
> 
> Questo romanticismo mi ricorda ...una parrucchiera che negli onni '80 mi aveva chiesto se ero romantica. Ero rimasta un po' perplessa e avevo chiesto in che senso e lei aveva risposto "...romantica ...new romantic..." sorpresa della mia ignoranza, le sembrava evidente che lei si riferisse alle camicie con i volant dei gruppi pop dell'epoca ...mentre io pensavo a Foscolo...
> 
> ...



Là dentro si fa sesso, seppur con modalità diverse dal letto coniugale:
Ci sono molti, direi la maggioranza che consuma col proprio partner.
Perchè definisci tutto questo: "porcate"?


----------



## Micia (16 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anche a me è piaciuto molto quel film.
> Secondo me la volgarità è negli occhi di chi guarda.


contestualmente al film di volgare di non vi era proprio nulla di nulla, anzi...

sui club privati ...beh...qualche riserva la mantengo. forse piu' di una.

potranno pure essere vietati i cellulari , ci sarà pure l'omone che blocca la mano morta, ma il potere di uno sguardo laido che ti fa la radiografia anche per un decimo di secondo a me darebbe un fastidio enorme.

Già per strada non te li vai a cercare e quando sono insistenti mollerei volentieri una pizza...figurati in una concentrazione di siffatta natura.

Poi ognuno di noi è fatto a modo suo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Da come mi è stato descritto...altro che calze e tacchi!!!
> E' un carnaio, ad un certo punto pure maleodorante e un tantino disgustoso..*.si deve essere disposti a beccarsi i liquidi di qualcuno*, così...
> A meno che , non si decida di rimanere nell'anticamera...ma allora *non si partecipa verament*e. Il mio amico, mi diceva, cge moltissimi, dopo aver pagato l'entrata, rimanevano in anticamera.



Che c...a! 

Il grado di partecipazione lo decidi tu (se ci vai solo/a) o tu e il tuo partner.


----------



## Micia (16 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che c...a!
> 
> Il grado di partecipazione lo decidi tu (se ci vai solo/a) o tu e il tuo partner.




...e come lo chiami scusa?
iris non avrà usato eufemismi ma è cosi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> proprio non ti è piaciuto insomma.
> 
> a me moltissimo, anche il romanzo .


 L'ho trovato noioso e per nulla erotico, se di erotismo si parla, e banale nelle affermazioni tipo "se sapeste ...noi donne" come se fosse una rivelazione scovolgente che le donne hanno una sessualità e fantasie sessuali...
Ma nello specifico la scena dell'orgia è, secondo me, volutamente non erotica, né pernografica, né volgare, ma funebre.


----------



## Minerva (16 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'ho trovato noioso e per nulla erotico, se di erotismo si parla, e banale nelle affermazioni tipo "se sapeste ...noi donne" come se fosse una rivelazione scovolgente che le donne hanno una sessualità e fantasie sessuali...
> Ma nello specifico la scena dell'orgia è, secondo me, volutamente non erotica, né pernografica, né volgare, ma funebre.


è onirica; fra sogno (o incubo , se vuoi) e realtà


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anche a me è piaciuto molto quel film.
> Secondo me la volgarità è negli occhi di chi guarda.


 Beh insomma ...la volgarità è negli occhi di chi guarda perché se non la vedi la volgarità per te non c'è ..ma la volgarità c'è.

Dici che non volevi essere provocatoria, ma un'affermazione del genere che rovescia le parti è provocatoria...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh insomma ...la volgarità è negli occhi di chi guarda perché se non la vedi la volgarità per te non c'è ..ma la volgarità c'è.
> 
> Dici che non volevi essere provocatoria, ma un'affermazione del genere che rovescia le parti è provocatoria...


Ok, capisco cosa intendi per provocazione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Là dentro si fa sesso, seppur con modalità diverse dal letto coniugale:
> Ci sono molti, direi la maggioranza che consuma col proprio partner.
> Perchè definisci tutto questo: "porcate"?


 Perché lo è.
Perché vuoi a tutti i costi far apparire raffinato quello che non lo è?
Vedi so rovesciare anch'io le questioni... 

Mi pare capzioso non considerare le altre cose che ho scritto ed evidenziare la richiesta di denominare le cose con il loro nome...


----------



## Micia (16 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> gente, non scherziamo...le scene, le luci, la musica di kubrick.....
> dubito che l'atmosfera sia questa.



veramente io avrei scritto l  esatto contrario.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che c...a!
> 
> Il grado di partecipazione lo decidi tu (se ci vai solo/a) o tu e il tuo partner.


 Ci mancherebbe!!!
Se no si chiama stupro.
Anche una prostituta stabilisci con pieno diretto i suoi limiti!


----------



## Minerva (16 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> veramente io avrei scritto l esatto contrario.


 infatti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> è onirica; fra sogno (o incubo , se vuoi) e realtà


Credo di non essere stata in grado di spiegare in che senso la trovo funebre (che è onirica c'ero arrivata...).


----------



## Minerva (16 Agosto 2010)

miii che antipatiche:singleeye:


----------



## Micia (16 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'ho trovato noioso e per nulla erotico, se di erotismo si parla, e banale nelle affermazioni tipo "se sapeste ...noi donne" come se fosse una rivelazione scovolgente che le donne hanno una sessualità e fantasie sessuali...
> Ma nello specifico la scena dell'orgia è, secondo me, volutamente non erotica, né pernografica, né volgare, ma funebre.



Persa, comprendo che non ti possa piacere. qui si va in ot e mi scuso. ma questa è un opera di carattere artistico  dove atraverso un certo tipo di rappresentazione estetica, (che trovi funebre)  io la definirei anche decandente, ti offre uno sguardo su una realtà che disorienta il protagonista e lo spettatore poi.

Non è il vaccaro che si scopa la vacca...e ddai..


----------



## Abigail (16 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *L'ho trovato noioso e per nulla erotico, se di erotismo si parla, e banale nelle affermazioni tipo "se sapeste ...noi donne" come se fosse una rivelazione scovolgente che le donne hanno una sessualità e fantasie sessuali...*
> Ma nello specifico la scena dell'orgia è, secondo me, volutamente non erotica, né pernografica, né volgare, ma funebre.


idem. Identico pensiero. 
Ma a me kubrik non è mai piaciuto


----------



## Micia (16 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo di non essere stata in grado di spiegare in che senso la trovo funebre (che è onirica c'ero arrivata...).



Persa, ma tu un sogno angosciante te lo rappresenti in mezzo al sole a luce piena?


----------



## Abigail (16 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anche a me è piaciuto molto quel film.
> *Secondo me la volgarità è negli occhi di chi guarda*.


questo è una scusa usata spesso e ,se permetti, anche poco corretta verso chi espone il proprio pensiero


----------



## Abigail (16 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che c...a!
> 
> Il grado di partecipazione lo decidi tu (se ci vai solo/a) o tu e il tuo partner.


hai detto che ne hai frequentato uno solo per la prima volta, che ne sai di come sono gli altri?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Persa, ma tu un sogno angosciante te lo rappresenti in mezzo al sole a luce piena?


 Ma con funebre intendo funebre, non brutto, infatti anche tu non lo vedi gioioso e pieno di vita, no?
Io trovo funebre quella rappresentazione e volutamente funebre.
Inquietante...no non mi ha inquietato...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> questo è una scusa usata spesso e ,se permetti, anche poco corretta verso chi espone il proprio pensiero


1. Se tu consideri volgari certe cose che per me o per qualcun altro non lo sono, mi dici dove sta la volgarità?

2. L'esempio del punto 1 l'hai fatto tu stessa: vedi un atteggiamento scorretto nei confronti di chi espone il proprio pensiero laddove nessuno intendeva essere scorretto


----------



## Abigail (16 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché lo è.
> Perché vuoi a tutti i costi far apparire raffinato quello che non lo è?
> Vedi so rovesciare anch'io le questioni...
> 
> Mi pare capzioso non considerare le altre cose che ho scritto ed evidenziare la richiesta di denominare le cose con il loro nome...


mi domando, ma  il sesso con altri ,oltre al coniuge, dev'essere per forza raffinato per essere approvato e rientrare nelle regole?
no perchè una scopata non deve essere necessariamente raffinata :singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> hai detto che ne hai frequentato uno solo per la prima volta, che ne sai di come sono gli altri?


Infatti, non parlo degli altri, non parlo di esperienze che non ho fatto. Comunque quello che ho frequentato è uno dei più famosi del nord Italia. 
Rispondevo a una persona che ha parlato per sentito dire.


----------



## Minerva (16 Agosto 2010)

comunque non c'è nulla di ammiccante nel film di kubrick, è una rappresentazione del sesso....direi asettica e artificiale .
la coppia che ricorre alla povertà di questi artifici si trova mille volte più impelagata nella noia. 
il messaggio è più o meno questo


----------



## Abigail (16 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> 1. Se tu consideri volgari certe cose che per me o per qualcun altro non lo sono, mi dici dove sta la volgarità?
> 
> 2. L'esempio del punto 1 l'hai fatto tu stessa: vedi un atteggiamento scorretto nei confronti di chi espone il proprio pensiero laddove nessuno intendeva essere scorretto


E allora come mai ci sei andata per la prima volta considerandolo una grande eccezione e una cosa molto originale?
Evidentemente anche tu il privè prima lo  consideravi e lo vedevi con occhi diversi no?
Mi riferivo al film, comunque.


----------



## Micia (16 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> mi domando, ma  il sesso con altri ,oltre al coniuge, dev'essere per forza raffinato per essere approvato e rientrare nelle regole?
> no perchè una scopata non deve essere necessariamente raffinata :singleeye::singleeye:




Abi, è che non ci sono regole se non quelle dettate da una personalissima sensibiità.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> mi domando, ma  il sesso con altri ,oltre al coniuge, dev'essere per forza raffinato per essere approvato e rientrare nelle regole?
> no perchè una scopata non deve essere necessariamente raffinata :singleeye::singleeye:


Nessuno ha parlato di sesso raffinato.
Si parla di sesso: alcune di voi ( solo alcune) sembrano aver stabilito la differenza tra il sesso fatto nella propria stanza, col proprio partner ufficiale come raffinato, a differenza di quello fatto in un priveè, che sembrerebbe essere ( per sentito dire, s'intende) volgare.
Io non vedo la differenza tra i due, se non sul piano del sentimento.


----------



## Abigail (16 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Nessuno ha parlato di sesso raffinato.
> Si parla di sesso: alcune di voi ( solo alcune) sembrano aver stabilito la differenza tra il sesso fatto nella propria stanza, col proprio partner ufficiale come raffinato, a differenza di quello fatto in un priveè, che sembrerebbe essere ( per sentito dire, s'intende) volgare.
> Io non vedo la differenza tra i due, se non sul piano del sentimento.


Sbagligni tanto come massima trasgressione lo faccio anche in cucina:singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Micia (16 Agosto 2010)

credo che si attribuisca "volgarita" quando diviene oggetto ( l'atto in se stesso ) di osservazione da parte di sconosciuti alla coppia, e in un ambiente pubblico oltretutto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> E allora come mai ci sei andata per la prima volta considerandolo una grande eccezione e una cosa molto originale?
> Evidentemente anche tu il privè prima lo  consideravi e lo vedevi con occhi diversi no?
> Mi riferivo al film, comunque.


Ah, ok.
E' stata una cosa originale per me, che non l'avevo ancora esperita.
Prima di quel giorno io  non avevo idea di cosa fosse un priveè.
Ne avevo sentito parlare sia in negativo che in positivo, per lo più per mezzo stampa: un conoscente mi ha esplicitamente detto che lo frequenta  insieme a un'amica perchè sua moglie non ci vuole andare con lui ( non è il Conte). Ma ho preferito sospendere il giudizio fino a quando non ci sono stata di persona.


----------



## Abigail (16 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Abi, è che non ci sono regole se non quelle dettate da una personalissima sensibiità.


mi riferivo al privè.
Insomma, per me,  può anche essere fra velluti e luci soffuse con sotto musica classica, bevendo dom pèrignon  ma lo spirito del privè per me continua a essere di una volgarità e di uno squallore senza fine.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> mi riferivo al privè.
> Insomma, per me,  può anche essere fra velluti e luci soffuse con sotto musica classice, bevendo dom pèrignon  ma lo spirito del privè per me continua a essere di una volgarità e di uno squallore senza fine.


Ok, altra opinione annotata.:up:


----------



## Abigail (16 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ok, altra opinione annotata.:up:


e diglielo anche a tuo marito eh? così la prossima volta prima ne tenete conto:carneval:


----------



## Micia (16 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> credo che si attribuisca "volgarita" quando diviene oggetto ( l'atto in se stesso ) di osservazione da parte di sconosciuti alla coppia, e in un ambiente pubblico oltretutto.





Abigail ha detto:


> mi riferivo al privè.
> Insomma, per me,  può anche essere fra velluti e luci soffuse con sotto musica classica, bevendo dom pèrignon  ma lo spirito del privè per me continua a essere di una volgarità e di uno squallore senza fine.



yes.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> 1. Se tu consideri volgari certe cose che per me o per qualcun altro non lo sono, mi dici dove sta la volgarità?
> 
> 2. L'esempio del punto 1 l'hai fatto tu stessa: vedi un atteggiamento scorretto nei confronti di chi espone il proprio pensiero laddove nessuno intendeva essere scorretto


Chiara ma ...scusa ...e ...senza offesa ...ma che ce stai a cojonà? (chiedo scusa ai romani se ho sbagliato l'espresssione dialettale )
Se si va in un luogo dove si fa sesso con sconosciuti, si fa sesso con sconosciuti, oppure si guardano sconosciuti che fanno sesso o ci si fa guardare. Immagino che preferibilmente si faccia con più di una persona (se no ognuno starebbe a casa sua).
Questo a me paiono porcate.
Se poi questo avviene in un rapporto di coppia a me pare di una desolazione indicibile e segno di un deserto del valore della preziosità e dell'intimità di sè e dell'altro.
E non riesco a immaginare in che cosa possa stare la raffinatezza ...nella marca delle autoreggenti?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque non c'è nulla di ammiccante nel film di kubrick, è una rappresentazione del sesso....direi asettica e artificiale .
> la coppia che ricorre alla povertà di questi artifici si trova mille volte più impelagata nella noia.
> il messaggio è più o meno questo


 :up: è quel che dicevo ...aleggia il senso di morte.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque non c'è nulla di ammiccante nel film di kubrick, è una rappresentazione del sesso....direi asettica e artificiale .
> la coppia che ricorre alla povertà di questi artifici si trova mille volte più impelagata nella noia.
> il messaggio è più o meno questo


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ci sei stata?
> Sei sicura di quel che scrivi?
> E' stato anche romantico, sì.


Ascolta Chiara.
Ha ragione Iris, io ho visto e frequentato quei posti descritti da Iris. All'epoca ero io, biondina e il suo ragazzo. Ma proprio per i motivi descritti da Iris, quei posti non ci piacevano. La delusione totale era questa: scoprire le montature. Poi io ho stanato il posto dove sei stata anche tu. Fai conto che quel posto dove sei stata tu, sia un salotto buono: la clientela è selezionatissima, per precisa politica della signora che lo gestisce da dieci anni. Non esiste in quel locale: ho pagato, ora trombo. Anzi, credimi, per un privè arrivare alla sfida di fare serate con sole coppie, indica aver raggiungo un indice di gradimento mica da poco. 
Iris su certi dettagli ha ragione. Ma non puoi negare che dove sei stata tu, la pulizia e l'igiene sono estremi. 
Ci stanno perfino le docce, ok?


----------



## Micia (16 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ascolta Chiara.
> Ha ragione Iris, io ho visto e frequentato quei posti descritti da Iris. All'epoca ero io, biondina e il suo ragazzo. Ma proprio per i motivi descritti da Iris, quei posti non ci piacevano. La delusione totale era questa: scoprire le montature. Poi io ho stanato il posto dove sei stata anche tu. Fai conto che quel posto dove sei stata tu, sia un salotto buono: la clientela è selezionatissima, per precisa politica della signora che lo gestisce da dieci anni. Non esiste in quel locale: ho pagato, ora trombo. Anzi, credimi, per un privè arrivare alla sfida di fare serate con sole coppie, indica aver raggiungo un indice di gradimento mica da poco.
> Iris su certi dettagli ha ragione. Ma non puoi negare che dove sei stata tu, la pulizia e l'igiene sono estremi.
> Ci stanno perfino le docce, ok?



ma che significa selezionatissima? 

oh sant'anna...


ma credi davvero che sia il portafoglio o il ruolo sociale a fare la differenza?

mi arrendo.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> contestualmente al film di volgare di non vi era proprio nulla di nulla, anzi...
> 
> sui club privati ...beh...qualche riserva la mantengo. forse piu' di una.
> 
> ...


Nessuno sguardo laido.
Nessuno fissa gli altri.
Ehi la luce è molto soffusa.
Capisco i tuoi imbarazzi.
Le donne in genere in questi posti, guardano piuttosto complici, gli uomini delle altre: come dire: se hai uno, vuol dire che è un brav'uomo.
I laidi frequentano altri posti, tipo il lap dance, ed è all'ordine del giorno la chiusura di sti locali perchè si va oltre nel mercimonio.
Tu poi non è che guardi laidamente la moglie di un altro eh?, Con suo marito presente e soprattutto difronte a tua moglie.
Poi la clientela è tutta fatta di persone di media alta cultura, e piuttosto benestante direi. Almeno dove vado io, è la gesticre che fa le tessere. E fidati, è una donna che guarda molto dentro gli occhi, ci tiene da matti, ad una parola...come dire...charme.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque non c'è nulla di ammiccante nel film di kubrick, è una rappresentazione del sesso....direi asettica e artificiale .
> la coppia che ricorre alla povertà di questi artifici si trova mille volte più impelagata nella noia.
> il messaggio è più o meno questo


Qui ti do ragione.
E te lo dice uno che teme la noia nei rapporti. Da matti.
Ma posso anche assicurarti, che se inizi che so, ad andare in quel locale tutti i venerdì, poi ti stufi perchè diventa noioso.
Forse quello che ho omesso di dire a Chiara è che oramai in quel posto, il 60% dei clienti si conosce, paradossalmente anch'io mi sono fatto delle coppie amiche dentro là, con le quali sono finito ad intessere rapporti di tutt'altra natura nella vita reale.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Persa, comprendo che non ti possa piacere. qui si va in ot e mi scuso. ma questa è un opera di carattere artistico  dove atraverso un certo tipo di rappresentazione estetica, (che trovi funebre)  io la definirei anche decandente, ti offre uno sguardo su una realtà che disorienta il protagonista e lo spettatore poi.
> 
> Non è il vaccaro che si scopa la vacca...e ddai..


Poi io data la musica e dato il lavoro che faccio, quel film mi intrippa da morire, non quanto arancia meccanica però.
Adoro Kubrick alla follia.


----------



## Micia (16 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessuno sguardo laido.
> Nessuno fissa gli altri.
> Ehi la luce è molto soffusa
> Capisco i tuoi imbarazzi.
> ...


si si ..i peggio che conoscono sono proprio concentrati nei ruoli sociali piu' alti, puttanieri,  avvocati cocainomani , sindaci, assessori regionali etc..etc...

a me quelli , personalmente fanno piu' schifo proprio perchè travestiti da personcine per bene che stracornano mogli e amanti..

l 'operaio che patisce di un suo legittimo  bisogno fisiologico si arrangia con modi meno _romantici._


----------



## Micia (16 Agosto 2010)

Conte, che dirti, lo trovo inadatto a me.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Conte, che dirti, lo trovo inadatto a me.
> 
> mi limito a dire questo.


Siamo di tante teste e sensibilità.
Lungi da me, voler a tutti i costi convincerti di cose che non fanno per te. So solo che quel mondo mi si aprì davanti grazie al ragazzo di biondina. E che in certi momenti della mia vita ha fatto per me. Tutto lì.


----------



## Micia (16 Agosto 2010)

un forum dai contenuti.


Conte ,cancella quel troiaio.


----------



## Micia (16 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Siamo di tante teste e sensibilità.
> Lungi da me, voler a tutti i costi convincerti di cose che non fanno per te. So solo che quel mondo mi si aprì davanti grazie al ragazzo di biondina. E che in certi momenti della mia vita ha fatto per me. Tutto lì.




capisco. e non giudico affatto, credimi.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> un forum dai contenuti.
> 
> 
> Conte ,cancella quel troiaio.


Fatto.


----------



## Iris (17 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ci sei stata?
> Sei sicura di quel che scrivi?
> E' stato anche romantico, sì.


Sono sicura di ciò che scrivo.
Se avessi frequentato un privè, certo non lo racconterei.
Ma certo, l'atmosfera non è al livello di Kubrik, ed i partecipanti non sono così belli. Ad eccetto delle comparse pagate /i.


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi io data la musica e dato il lavoro che faccio, quel film mi intrippa da morire, non quanto arancia meccanica però.
> Adoro Kubrick alla follia.


http://www.google.it/url?q=http://w...uAIwAQ&usg=AFQjCNHtzKZ1OiTxy0ipx5nXOISZFGXslw





bollino rosso :rotfl:
sì, mi ripiglio ...ogni occasione è buona per kubrick embé?


----------



## Iris (17 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Qui ti do ragione.
> E te lo dice uno che teme la noia nei rapporti. Da matti.
> Ma posso anche assicurarti, che se inizi che so, ad andare in quel locale tutti i venerdì, poi ti stufi perchè diventa noioso.
> Forse quello che ho omesso di dire a Chiara è che oramai in quel posto, il 60% dei clienti si conosce, paradossalmente anch'io mi sono fatto delle coppie amiche dentro là, con le quali sono finito ad intessere rapporti di tutt'altra natura nella vita reale.


ma allora perchè non farlo in casa propria?
Beh..oddio, c'è chi lo fa in casa propria...
Non ho nulla contro chi organizza orgie private tra adulti consenzienti. Fatti loro.
Credo però che alla base di certi desideri vi sia molta noia, e poi, se ne esca più annoiati di prima.


----------



## ranatan (17 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> ma allora perchè non farlo in casa propria?
> Beh..oddio, c'è chi lo fa in casa propria...
> Non ho nulla contro chi organizza orgie private tra adulti consenzienti. Fatti loro.
> Credo però che alla base di certi desideri vi sia molta noia, e poi, se ne esca più annoiati di prima.


E' quello che ho sempre pensato anche io.
Poi, per carità, ognuno è libero di fare ciò che desidera, l'importante è che entrambi nella coppia la pensino allo stesso modo e che non diventi una forzatura o un modo per accontentare l'altro.
Detto ciò non capisco come si faccia a trovare l'energia per avere voglia di mettere in piedi tutto questo...io sarò una "cannetta di vetro" ma alla sera, dopo il lavoro, la famiglia e i figli a cui star dietro, praticamente svengo sul letto...altro che orgie


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> http://www.google.it/url?q=http://w...uAIwAQ&usg=AFQjCNHtzKZ1OiTxy0ipx5nXOISZFGXslw
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sparagli l'opera omnia chissà mai che impari qualcosa.


----------



## Iris (17 Agosto 2010)

Ma andare in un posto per scambiarsi il partner, o vederlo scopare con un altro, secondo voi è romantico e non laido?
Se sono disposto a guardare mia moglie che va con un altro (e viceversa) non dò dimostrazione di grande amorevolezza.

Chiaramente secondo la mia concezione di amore di coppia.
Ripeto, io non critico, esprimo un mio punto di vista...e non capisco perchè sono stata segnalata!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> http://www.google.it/url?q=http://w...uAIwAQ&usg=AFQjCNHtzKZ1OiTxy0ipx5nXOISZFGXslw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono sempre indecisa su quale sia la mia scena preferita... questa e' una... ma sono confusa


----------



## Lettrice (17 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> *Ma andare in un posto per scambiarsi il partner, o vederlo scopare con un altro, secondo voi è romantico e non laido*?
> Se sono disposto a guardare mia moglie che va con un altro (e viceversa) non dò dimostrazione di grande amorevolezza.
> 
> Chiaramente secondo la mia concezione di amore di coppia.
> Ripeto, io non critico, esprimo un mio punto di vista...e non capisco perchè sono stata segnalata!!!!


A quel punto anche un calcio in culo e' romantico.

Poi bisognerebbe mettersi d'accordo sul significato di romantico:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sono sempre indecisa su quale sia la mia scena preferita... questa e' una... ma sono confusa


 non lo si può dire ; del resto è uno dei films più belli, non di kubrick ma in assoluto


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Agosto 2010)

Abituati per secoli dalla cultura sessuofoba, non ci rendiamo conto che il sesso non deve necessariamente essere un qualcosa di mistico e/o di meccanico, ma al contrario la sua pratica disinibita potrebbe essere considerata, all'estremo, esattamente come il ballo, il bere in compagnia, la musica, legrigliate etc, etc. senza che questa debba essere sintomo di "noia esistenziale".
Personalmente non sono interessato, normalmente affronto l'idea del sesso come uno scambio tra persone che si conoscono abbastanza bene, e ciò senza alcuna connotazione morale: solamente perchè, proprio in seguito ai condizionamenti culturali, è meglio avere un'idea, per quanto vaga, di quali "tasti" possano essere toccati, quando ed in che modo. La ricerca stessa di queste informazioni fa parte di quella che molti considererebbero "invasione della privacy", pertanto preferisco pensare ad un confronto che abbia giò un minimo di basi. Il rapporto occasionale non mi è ancora capitato, vedrò al momento come si mettono le cose.
Conosco, fuori, ma anche qui in ambiente di lavoro, diverse persone che frequentano privé nella vicina Svizzera. Non sono persone che stimo, non sono persone che mi farebbe piacere trovarmi in certi frangenti.
Non avendo io esperienza personale in merito, non ho idea se altrove potrei trovare migliore compagnia, ed il trovarmi deluso a braghe calate potrebbe darmi un certo fastidio. Potrei inoltre rovinare la festa ad altri, quindi, se non espressamente invitato da persone di fiducia, ed in un giusto frangente, evito anche solo di pensarci.

L'unica cosa che mi indispettisce della storia di Chiara, è la figura di "dono" fatto al marito. Certe cose si concertano insieme, non possono essere "concessioni". Sarà che mi sono troppe volte sentito rinfacciare "piaceri" che hanno gratificato più chi me li ha fatti che me..........


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo si può dire ; del resto è uno dei films più belli, non di kubrick ma in assoluto


Io adoro Barry Lyndon, visto e rivisto decine di volte. Spesso ho in testa brani della sua colonna sonora.


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo si può dire ; del resto è uno dei films più belli, non di kubrick ma in assoluto


conveng


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io adoro Barry Lyndon, visto e rivisto decine di volte. Spesso ho in testa brani della sua colonna sonora.


haendel. sarabanda.


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Abituati per secoli dalla cultura sessuofoba, non ci rendiamo conto che il sesso non deve necessariamente essere un qualcosa di mistico e/o di meccanico, ma al contrario la sua pratica disinibita potrebbe essere considerata, all'estremo, esattamente come il ballo, il bere in compagnia, la musica, legrigliate etc, etc. senza che questa debba essere sintomo di "noia esistenziale".
> Personalmente non sono interessato, normalmente affronto l'idea del sesso come uno scambio tra persone che si conoscono abbastanza bene, e ciò senza alcuna connotazione morale: solamente perchè, proprio in seguito ai condizionamenti culturali, è meglio avere un'idea, per quanto vaga, di quali "tasti" possano essere toccati, quando ed in che modo. La ricerca stessa di queste informazioni fa parte di quella che molti considererebbero "invasione della privacy", pertanto preferisco pensare ad un confronto che abbia giò un minimo di basi. Il rapporto occasionale non mi è ancora capitato, vedrò al momento come si mettono le cose.
> Conosco, fuori, ma anche qui in ambiente di lavoro, diverse persone che frequentano privé nella vicina Svizzera. Non sono persone che stimo, non sono persone che mi farebbe piacere trovarmi in certi frangenti.
> Non avendo io esperienza personale in merito, non ho idea se altrove potrei trovare migliore compagnia, ed il trovarmi deluso a braghe calate potrebbe darmi un certo fastidio. Potrei inoltre rovinare la festa ad altri, quindi, se non espressamente invitato da persone di fiducia, ed in un giusto frangente, evito anche solo di pensarci.
> ...


cioè?

( se vuoi, forse zono invadonte )


----------



## Lettrice (17 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo si può dire ; del resto è uno dei films più belli, non di kubrick ma in assoluto


Gia'... e lo so cosa? Non ammetto soggettività su Arancia Meccanica, chi non lo considera un capolavoro non ha capito una acca e basta:carneval:


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A quel punto anche un calcio in culo e' romantico.
> 
> Poi bisognerebbe mettersi d'accordo sul significato di romantico:carneval:


:calcio:


credo che per romantico intendessero l'attenzione verso il bisogno dell'altro.credolo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Gia'... e lo so cosa? Non ammetto soggettività su Arancia Meccanica, chi non lo considera un capolavoro non ha capito una acca e basta:carneval:


Qualcosa del tipo _"Ognuno è libero di pensare quello che voglio"_. Eh?


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io adoro Barry Lyndon, visto e rivisto decine di volte. Spesso ho in testa brani della sua colonna sonora.


 ne parlammo a lungo ; quel film in particolare ha luci meravigliose quasi a comporre quadri


----------



## Giusy (17 Agosto 2010)

Io mi chiedo: allora che senso ha sposarsi?
Cioè, si mette su famiglia per quali motivi? Per non pagare le bollette da soli?
Se si desidera una vita sessuale libera, se si hanno questi desideri non c'è alcuna necessità di sposarsi. Mariti e mogli che esprimono queste voglie mi sembrano un tantino annoiati dalla vita coniugale, o meglio, dalla vita sessuale matrimoniale. Alla base c'è un problema, credo, che non riguarda solo la moralità o la concezione personale del sesso, ma i sentimenti della coppia, la sua solidità, l'idea di "sacro" che è nel matrimonio come vincolo sentito profondamente nell'anima. Dove è finita oggi la gelosia? E l'amore completo per il proprio partner, per il suo corpo?


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2010)

scusate...non mi trattengo più


----------



## Lettrice (17 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Qualcosa del tipo _"Ognuno è libero di pensare quello che voglio"_. Eh?


Solo in questo caso...ok qualche altro pure:carneval:


----------



## ranatan (17 Agosto 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo: allora che senso ha sposarsi?
> Cioè, si mette su famiglia per quali motivi? Per non pagare le bollette da soli?
> Se si desidera una vita sessuale libera, se si hanno questi desideri non c'è alcuna necessità di sposarsi. Mariti e mogli che esprimono queste voglie mi sembrano un tantino annoiati dalla vita coniugale, o meglio, dalla vita sessuale matrimoniale. Alla base c'è un problema, credo, che non riguarda solo la moralità o la concezione personale del sesso, ma i sentimenti della coppia, la sua solidità, l'idea di "sacro" che è nel matrimonio come vincolo sentito profondamente nell'anima. Dove è finita oggi la gelosia? E l'amore completo per il proprio partner, per il suo corpo?


Beh, ma per restare fedeli o per credere in questo valore mica è necessario sposarsi! Si può essere famiglia a tutti gli effetti senza aver firmato alcun contratto! Da ciò che scrivi sembra che due che convivono siano autorizzati a scopacciare a destra e a manca con altri partner...


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Beh, ma per restare fedeli o per credere in questo valore mica è necessario sposarsi! Si può essere famiglia a tutti gli effetti senza aver firmato alcun contratto! *Da ciò che scrivi sembra che due che convivono siano autorizzati a scopacciare a destra e a manca con altri partner*...


Paradossalmente due persone che convivono senza avere a monte un contratto matrimoniale, potrebbero essere più fedeli di una coppia di coniugi... d'altronde è una scelta che si rinnova liberamente ogni giorno, senza obblighi di firma.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusate...non mi trattengo più


Turner


----------



## Giusy (17 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Beh, ma per restare fedeli o per credere in questo valore mica è necessario sposarsi! Si può essere famiglia a tutti gli effetti senza aver firmato alcun contratto! Da ciò che scrivi sembra che due che convivono siano autorizzati a scopacciare a destra e a manca con altri partner...


No, ho parlato di matrimonio perchè la discussione si intitola "Regalo a mio marito". Non credo granchè alla convivenza, ma le considerazioni che ho fatto potrebbero valere anche per una convivenza.


----------



## ranatan (17 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Paradossalmente due persone che convivono senza avere a monte un contratto matrimoniale, potrebbero essere più fedeli di una coppia di coniugi... d'altronde è una scelta che si rinnova liberamente ogni giorno, senza obblighi di firma.


Ma infatti. Figurati che con mio marito ho convissuto felicemente per anni...e guarda un pò...le corna sono arrivate dopo il matrimonio...


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2010)

ma qui io non vedo il problema: chiara è infedele ..ok ma anche il marito se anela il privé un po' annoiato è.
magari se si parlassero chiarirebbero o e ognuno avrebbe gli spazi che desidera...ma forse questo toglie il senso della trasgressione.
allora  come si fa a dare degli ipocriti agli altri?


----------



## ranatan (17 Agosto 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> No, ho parlato di matrimonio perchè la discussione si intitola "Regalo a mio marito". Non credo granchè alla convivenza, ma le considerazioni che ho fatto potrebbero valere anche per una convivenza.


Io invece ultimamente ci credo sempre di più! E le consiglio! E' alle relazioni durature che credo sempre meno...


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Agosto 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo: allora che senso ha sposarsi?
> Cioè, si mette su famiglia per quali motivi? Per non pagare le bollette da soli?
> Se si desidera una vita sessuale libera, se si hanno questi desideri non c'è alcuna necessità di sposarsi. Mariti e mogli che esprimono queste voglie mi sembrano un tantino annoiati dalla vita coniugale, o meglio, dalla vita sessuale matrimoniale. Alla base c'è un problema, credo, che non riguarda solo la moralità o la concezione personale del sesso, ma i sentimenti della coppia, la sua solidità, l'idea di "sacro" che è nel matrimonio come vincolo sentito profondamente nell'anima. Dove è finita oggi la gelosia? E l'amore completo per il proprio partner, per il suo corpo?


 
Di fronte a certi argomenti si deve per forza aprire una finestra su quelle che sono le nostre ancora profondissime radici animali.
Il matrimonio è fondamentalmente un contratto biologico. Lo è da sempre nel mondo animale e l'uomo no ha certo potuto esimersene.
Poi l'Umanità ha fatto un suo percorso, ed attraverso i rovi di mentalità mantenute chiuse ad arte da chi con l'ignoranza e la superstizione ha sempre comandato è riuscita piano piano a capire che c'è qualcos'altro oltre la convivenza votata a sopravvivenza e riproduzione.
Il rapporto di coppia ha cominciato ad avere connotazioni più "umane", ma purtroppo ancora oggi esso resta ancorato a valori che erano e rimangono animali, e che con l'umanità e la consapevolezza del sé nulla hanno a che fare. Questo contrasto ha creato tutti i casini che leggiamo qui e che vediamo ogni giorno.
Alla luce di una reale maturazione umana il matrimonio non ha alcun senso. Viene ad avere senso il rapporto umano tra persone, e tra queste potrebbe sorgere la scelta di fare figli, ma questa non avrebbe più nulla a che vedere con l'antico "contratto biologico" mirato solamente a preservare il patrimonio genetico dei genitori. Sarebbe la scelta di soddisfare con una persona umanamente stimata il comune desiderio istintivo di riprodursi ed allevare amorevolmente i figli. Questo non significa in alcun modo che l'attività sessuale debba essere confinata all'interno di un rapporto chiuso. E' solo il nosro background ancestrale e culturale che ce lo imporrebbe.
Il rapporto tra due persone di sesso opposto deve per forza essere di stampo "famigliare"? Deve per forza essere basato sul sesso? Spero proprio che il cammino imboccato dalla razza umana riesca ad andare ben oltre questo, ed evolva quello che io considero il falso "amore sessuale" in un Amore vero, fatto di maturità, equità e rispetto.


----------



## Abigail (17 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A quel punto anche un calcio in culo e' romantico.
> 
> Poi bisognerebbe mettersi d'accordo sul significato di romantico:carneval:


:mrgreen: che tonna!! comunque per alcuni lo è.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusate...non mi trattengo più


 
E chi mai ti dice di trattenerti?! 
Posta, posta, che son belle cose davvero!


----------



## Abigail (17 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Gia'... e lo so cosa? Non ammetto soggettività su Arancia Meccanica, chi non lo considera un capolavoro non ha capito una acca e basta:carneval:


eccola. Io veramente non so come possa piacere ma sono mosca bianca perchè piace a tutti:unhappy:


----------



## Lettrice (17 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :mrgreen: che tonna!! comunque per alcuni lo è.


Ovvio... ma io preferisco la colazione a letto:carneval:

Sono banale...


----------



## Abigail (17 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ovvio... ma io preferisco la colazione a letto:carneval:
> 
> *Sono banale*...


 è la vera trasgressione


----------



## ranatan (17 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> eccola. Io veramente non so come possa piacere ma sono mosca bianca perchè piace a tutti:unhappy:


Faccio sempre una fatica enorme a guardare quel film...quando l'ho visto al cinema (dopo il restyling) volevo scappare dalla sale. Lo trovo scioccante e ogni volta mi lascia addosso un'ansia pazzesca. Ma credo sia proprio questo a renderlo speciale.
Di Kubrik non mi stancherei mai di guardare Shining!


----------



## Abigail (17 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Faccio sempre una fatica enorme a guardare quel film...quando l'ho visto al cinema (dopo il restyling) volevo scappare dalla sale. Lo trovo scioccante e ogni volta mi lascia addosso un'ansia pazzesca. Ma credo sia proprio questo a renderlo speciale.


anche a me, odio la violenza così gratuita e pura nella realtà figurati in un film

si, non avrò capito il messaggio ma non riesco ad avere voglia di capirlo


----------



## Lettrice (17 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> eccola. Io veramente non so come possa piacere ma sono mosca bianca *perchè piace a tutti*:unhappy:


Non e' vero sai... ho conosciuto tante persone a cui quel film non e' piaciuto... alcuni neanche sono arrivati alla fine disgustati dalla violenza

Pero' ti ho segnalata:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (17 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non e' vero sai... ho conosciuto tante persone a cui quel film non e' piaciuto... alcuni neanche sono arrivati alla fine disgustati dalla violenza
> 
> *Pero' ti ho segnalata*:carneval:


:singleeye::singleeye: :mrgreen:


----------



## ranatan (17 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> anche a me, odio la violenza così gratuita e pura nella realtà figurati in un film
> 
> si, non avrò capito il messaggio ma non riesco ad avere voglia di capirlo


Ti capisco. Io non ho voluto nemmeno tenere in casa il dvd quando me l'hanno regalato! (non lapidatemi...)


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ti capisco. Io non ho voluto nemmeno tenere in casa il dvd quando me l'hanno regalato! (non lapidatemi...)


se devo essere sincera il messaggio della violenza (che poi quella vera è di chi volendolo far guarire è ancora più violento) è troppo marginale rispetto a mille altre cose del film.
dall'estetica , alla sceneggiatura, alla colonna sonora..e quello che dimentico sempre: la grandissima ironia


----------



## Abigail (17 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ti capisco. Io non ho voluto nemmeno tenere in casa il dvd quando me l'hanno regalato! (non lapidatemi...)


sarà che l'ho visto da ragazzetta e mi ha talmente shoccato che nonostante abbia riprovato da adulta proprio non ci riesco.
Grazie a sto film se sono sola nella casa in campagna mi cago sotto
no no, grazie:incazzato:


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Di fronte a certi argomenti si deve per forza aprire una finestra su quelle che sono le nostre ancora profondissime radici animali.
> Il matrimonio è fondamentalmente un contratto biologico. Lo è da sempre nel mondo animale e l'uomo no ha certo potuto esimersene.
> Poi l'Umanità ha fatto un suo percorso, ed attraverso i rovi di mentalità mantenute chiuse ad arte da chi con l'ignoranza e la superstizione ha sempre comandato è riuscita piano piano a capire che c'è qualcos'altro oltre la convivenza votata a sopravvivenza e riproduzione.
> Il rapporto di coppia ha cominciato ad avere connotazioni più "umane", ma purtroppo ancora oggi esso resta ancorato a valori che erano e rimangono animali, e che con l'umanità e la consapevolezza del sé nulla hanno a che fare. Questo contrasto ha creato tutti i casini che leggiamo qui e che vediamo ogni giorno.
> ...


 Cosa che ancora avviene in certe comunità... chissà, probabilmente il matrimonio come istituzione scomparità nei prossimi decenni. O magari scompariremo praticamente tutti, in stile The Road...


----------



## Iris (17 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ti capisco. Io non ho voluto nemmeno tenere in casa il dvd quando me l'hanno regalato! (non lapidatemi...)


  Pure io lo trovo tanto sconvolgente da non riuscire neanche a capire se mi piace o meno.

Shining è il mio preferito, o forse Barry Lindon, non saprei.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> se devo essere sincera il messaggio della violenza *(che poi quella vera è di chi volendolo far guarire è ancora più violento)* è troppo marginale rispetto a mille altre cose del film.
> dall'estetica , alla sceneggiatura, alla colonna sonora..e quello che dimentico sempre: la grandissima ironia


Quoto.


----------



## Abigail (17 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> se devo essere sincera il messaggio della violenza (che poi quella vera è *di chi volendolo far guarire è ancora più violento*) è troppo marginale rispetto a mille altre cose del film.
> dall'estetica , alla sceneggiatura, alla colonna sonora..e quello che dimentico sempre: la grandissima ironia


sicuramente ma l'alternativa quale sarebbe?


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> sicuramente ma l'alternativa quale sarebbe?


in che senso...hai presente come rieducano alex?


----------



## ranatan (17 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> in che senso...hai presente come rieducano alex?


Ma infatti. Uno così non andava rieducato ma eliminato! Scusate, so di aver detto una cosa molto scorretta moralmente ma se fossi stato nel marito della donna violentata (per non parlare delle altre efferatezze) lo avrei fatto a pezzi!


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Cosa che ancora avviene in certe comunità... chissà, probabilmente il matrimonio come istituzione scomparità nei prossimi decenni. O magari scompariremo praticamente tutti, in stile The Road...


Daltr'onde malgrado tutta la nostra spocchia non è scritto da nessuna parte che l'Umanità debba esistere in eterno.
I dinosauri son durati 65 milioni di anni, ma tante altre "code" evolutive sono sorte e scomparse in tempi molto minori. Credo che la scomparsa dell'uomo avrebbe ben scarsa eco a livello universale


----------



## Iris (17 Agosto 2010)

Però lo scambio di coppie è cosa antica...pure nell Bibbia ci sono dei casi.
Non mi pare una cosa nuova la ricerca di sesso estremo...si ritrova in tutte le culture antiche.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ma infatti. Uno così non andava rieducato ma eliminato! Scusate, so di aver detto una cosa molto scorretta moralmente ma se fossi stato *nel marito della donna violentata (per non parlare delle altre efferatezze) lo avrei fatto a pezzi!*



Infatti lo fa... abbassandosi al *livello delinquente* di Alex, quindi chi e' meglio?

Ti consiglio di leggere il libro


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ma infatti. Uno così non andava rieducato ma eliminato! Scusate, so di aver detto una cosa molto scorretta moralmente ma se fossi stato nel marito della donna violentata (per non parlare delle altre efferatezze) lo avrei fatto a pezzi!


a parte il fatto che uno stato non può certo mettersi al pari della violenza naturale causata dal dolore di un parente di vittima...
ma è tutto talmente surreale che non può essere trattato come un normale film sulla violenza!
come shining non è solo un film dell'orrore e odissea 2001 non è solo un film di fantascienza!



continuando sto prendendo punti rossi su punti rossi


che mi venga la varicella:singleeye:


----------



## ranatan (17 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che uno stato non può certo mettersi al pari della violenza naturale causata dal dolore di un parente di vittima...
> ma è tutto talmente surreale che non può essere trattato come un normale film sulla violenza!
> come shining non è solo un film dell'orrore e odissea 2001 non è solo un film di fantascienza!


E' vero...però davvero non riesco a vedere il film in modo obiettivo, mi monta sempre troppa rabbia. Comunque il film sarà anche surreale ma purtroppo anche nella realtà ci sono persone senza nemmeno un briciolo di cuore, violente e cattive proprio come alex


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> E' vero...però davvero non riesco a vedere il film in modo obiettivo, mi monta sempre troppa rabbia. Comunque il film sarà anche surreale ma purtroppo anche nella realtà ci sono persone senza nemmeno un briciolo di cuore, violente e cattive proprio come alex


certo ranatina, ma non mi toccare stanley:rotfl:


----------



## Giusy (17 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Di fronte a certi argomenti si deve per forza aprire una finestra su quelle che sono le nostre ancora profondissime radici animali.
> Il matrimonio è fondamentalmente un contratto biologico. Lo è da sempre nel mondo animale e l'uomo no ha certo potuto esimersene.
> Poi l'Umanità ha fatto un suo percorso, ed attraverso i rovi di mentalità mantenute chiuse ad arte da chi con l'ignoranza e la superstizione ha sempre comandato è riuscita piano piano a capire che c'è qualcos'altro oltre la convivenza votata a sopravvivenza e riproduzione.
> Il rapporto di coppia ha cominciato ad avere connotazioni più "umane", ma purtroppo ancora oggi esso resta ancorato a valori che erano e rimangono animali, e che con l'umanità e la consapevolezza del sé nulla hanno a che fare. Questo contrasto ha creato tutti i casini che leggiamo qui e che vediamo ogni giorno.
> ...


Va benissimo tutto, ma allora perchè sposarsi? Se io Giusy non credo in un rapporto familiare non mi sposo. Giusto? Nel momento in cui decido di sposarmi rispetto i patti. Giusto?

PS: Grazie per la valutazione che mi è stata data. A me, non al post, ovviamente.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Agosto 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Va benissimo tutto, ma allora perchè sposarsi? Se io Giusy non credo in un rapporto familiare non mi sposo. Giusto? Nel momento in cui decido di sposarmi rispetto i patti. Giusto?
> 
> PS: Grazie per la valutazione che mi è stata data. A me, non al post, ovviamente.


Sono del tutto estraneo alla valutazione, io firmo, e a modo mio.

Ci si sposa per convenzione, incapacità di uscire dalle consuetudini sociali, per essere "accettati" dal nostro ambiente di frequentazione.

Ci si convince grazie a questo di essere "obbligati" a fare delle promesse e di avere "diritto" a sentirsele fare, e questo genera poi le grandi delusioni allorchè le umane debolezze, che sono di tutti, riescono malgrado i più sinceri sforzi ad avere la meglio sul rispetto per la propria parola.

Ricordiamo poi che i "patti" in un contratto matrimoniale hanno origini e ragioni esclusivamente biologiche, ma che siamo stati abituati ad ammantarli di misticismo e falsi orpelli al punto di considerare più importante la fedeltà sessuale piuttosto che la famiglia, i figli e l'amore che si dovrebbe al partner. Amore, questo, che dovrebbe pure saper comprendere che il proprio partner è un essere umano come tutti gli altri, pertanto fallace.


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> sicuramente ma l'alternativa quale sarebbe?


Metterlo al gabbio... ma non trasformarlo in un carnefice ancora peggiore, utlizzando la sua violenza dentro il sistema.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sono del tutto estraneo alla valutazione, io firmo, e a modo mio.
> 
> Ci si sposa per convenzione, incapacità di uscire dalle consuetudini sociali, per essere "accettati" dal nostro ambiente di frequentazione.
> 
> ...


Oppure uno ci crede davvero, anche senza sentirsi obbligati o condizionati. E poi arrivano comunque le umane debolezze.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Oppure uno ci crede davvero, anche senza sentirsi obbligati o condizionati. E poi arrivano comunque le umane debolezze.


Ma si, certo, non sto parlando di assoluta malafede nell'affrontare il matrimonio.
Ci sono quelli, ed io sono stato tra questi, che affrontano i matrimonio come qualcosa di estremamente valido, solido, ragionevole, ricco, significativo etc, ma io discuto i modi a cui si arriva a questa convinzione.
Il non "sentirsi" obbligati né condizionati non significa che non lo si sia. Anzi!.......


----------



## Mari' (17 Agosto 2010)

*A Chiara*

Una domanda 

Ma questa esperienza e' bastata ad avvicinarvi piu' di prima? :cooldue: e' stata positiva per il vostro rapporto di coppia? 


.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma si, certo, non sto parlando di assoluta malafede nell'affrontare il matrimonio.
> Ci sono quelli, ed io sono stato tra questi, che affrontano i matrimonio come qualcosa di estremamente valido, solido, ragionevole, ricco, significativo etc,* ma io discuto i modi a cui si arriva a questa convinzione.
> Il non "sentirsi" obbligati né condizionati non significa che non lo si sia*. Anzi!.......


Mà, se vuoi discutere dal punto di vista strettamente biologico-evoluzionistico, dovresti considerare che sia la fedeltà sia l'infedeltà sono strategie comuni in natura. Persino la creazione di coppie per la vita e non solo per la stagione riproduttiva, in genere negli animali cosiddetti superiori ma non solo (i corvi reali per esempio)

Questo non è per non considerare i condizionamenti culturali, figuriamoci!

Altrimenti, potremmo dire di essere obbligati sempre, o dalle convenzioni sociali o dall'istinto... ma qui comincia a girarmi la testa!


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Mari' (17 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Una domanda
> 
> Ma questa esperienza e' bastata ad avvicinarvi piu' di prima? :cooldue: e' stata positiva per il vostro rapporto di coppia?
> 
> ...



A: "17/08/2010 13"13 commento: negativo in rosso sangue di piccione"


dico: Ti riconoscerei tra mille ... per la puzza  :rotfl::rotfl: povera "sventurata" come K..K :mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Mà, se vuoi discutere dal punto di vista strettamente biologico-evoluzionistico, dovresti considerare che sia la fedeltà sia l'infedeltà sono strategie comuni in natura. Persino la creazione di coppie per la vita e non solo per la stagione riproduttiva, in genere negli animali cosiddetti superiori ma non solo (i corvi reali per esempio)
> 
> Questo non è per non considerare i condizionamenti culturali, figuriamoci!
> 
> Altrimenti, potremmo dire di essere obbligati sempre, o dalle convenzioni sociali o dall'istinto... ma qui comincia a girarmi la testa!


La fedeltà e l'infedeltà non sono valori assoluti se non per l'uomo, o meglio per le sue astrazioni.
L'evoluzione ha visto applicare una in alcune specie, l'altra in altre, compromessi di entrambe in altre ancora.

Si tratta però di un qualcosa che deve mettere daccordo più fattori, in particolare due: riproduzione e sopravvivenza.
Se si considera il primo ma non il secondo la prole avrà vita breve, se si considera il secondo senza il primo, semplicemente non ci si riproduce, e morto l'individuo finisce la storia.
Esistono diverse "economie" in campo riproduttivo, diversi tentativi della natura di salvare capra e cavoli. In alcuni casi si tratta di monogamia, nella maggioranza, ed in questa manco a dirlo c'è l'essere umano, c'è invece la poligamia.
Il maschio umano, come quello di tante altre specie, prova l'impulso di ingravidare il maggior numero di femmine possibile, questo in quanto i propri geni hanno così maggiori possibilità di continuare ad esistere. Deve comunque scegliere la femmina che meglio possa accudire alla prole, ed ecco ad esempio il perchè di molte famiglie antiche dove le donne migliori per essere sposate erano pure le più "addomesticate".
Ancora oggi in molte "culture" il principio è questo, salvo poi riservarsi da parte del maschio il "diritto" ad andare ad impollinare altrove. 
Perchè impollinare altrove senza curarsi delle qualità della femmina?
Semplice: soprattutto se la femmina in questione è già di un altro maschio è conveniente ingravidarla col proprio seme perchè tolgo prestigio al mio antagonista ed in più , se mi va bene, ho un'ulteriore garanzia per i miei geni ma a spese altrui.
La femmina umana è invece mossa da due fattori: cercare il seme più valido, quello che con la propria forza possa garantire la prosecuzione dei propri geni, e cercare il maschio che possa garantire adeguata protezione per sé e per i propri figli. Da qui il mio famoso detto su tori e somari.

Al di sopra di tutto ciò la nostra presunzione ci fa credere che ci debba essere la coscienza umana ed i migliori sentimenti. Purtroppo in molti casi essi non sono che una patina in superficie.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La fedeltà e l'infedeltà non sono valori assoluti se non per l'uomo, o meglio per le sue astrazioni.
> L'evoluzione ha visto applicare una in alcune specie, l'altra in altre, compromessi di entrambe in altre ancora.
> 
> Si tratta però di un qualcosa che deve mettere daccordo più fattori, in particolare due: riproduzione e sopravvivenza.
> ...


Certo, sono discorsi noti che hanno la loro validità.

D'altro canto è anche vero che:
la femmina  tende a non gradire che il proprio inseminatore insemini altre, col rischio che poi se ne vada a proteggere quest'ultima e la sua prole.

Il maschio non gradisce proteggere la prole di un altro inseminatore.

Questo per dire che l'impulso all'infedeltà è presente al pari di quello alla fedeltà. 

Se vuoi parliamo dei bonobi e della loro pacifica e prolifica società, non ho problemi, anzi mi sono molto simpatici e gli altri primati dovrebbero sicuramente imparare qualcosina da loro, ed è anche verissimo che spesso i "migliori sentimenti" sono solo una patina, tuttavia non puoi negare che l'essere umano HA  una consapevolezza di sè e del mondo che lo circonda, una possibilità di ragionamento e di scelta che mitili, molluschi e vertebrati in genere non condividono.

Capire da dove veniamo è necessario, dimenticarsi dove siamo arrivati si perde qualcosina. 

Oltretutto, i condizionamenti sociali non ce li hanno mica spediti gli alieni di Trasedtzilognebulnde, ce li siamo dati noi, noi. 
Per quanto certi condizionamenti siano dannosi e vadano poi combattuti fortemente e cambiati, non bisogna dimenticare che siamo noi ad averli creati, per certi motivi specifici.


----------



## Abigail (17 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> E' vero...però davvero non riesco a vedere il film in modo obiettivo, mi monta sempre troppa rabbia. Comunque il film sarà anche surreale ma purtroppo anche nella realtà ci sono persone senza nemmeno un briciolo di cuore, violente e cattive proprio come alex


idem con patatina fritta.
No minerva, certamente "l'educazione" dello stato su lui non è meglio della violenza che lui spande e vive ma concordo con ranatan.
Non c'è "rieducazione" che tenga per certe persone.
Io il film lo trovo troppo in tutti i sensi


----------



## Iris (17 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che uno stato non può certo mettersi al pari della violenza naturale causata dal dolore di un parente di vittima...
> ma è tutto talmente surreale che non può essere trattato come un normale film sulla violenza!
> come shining non è solo un film dell'orrore e odissea 2001 non è solo un film di fantascienza!
> 
> ...


Pure io...è un'epidemia..
e non sono manco stata collegata ...


----------



## Abigail (17 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Pure io...è un'epidemia..
> e non sono manco stata collegata ...


non è obbligatorio. La settimana che sono stata via ne ho beccati 3
e ieri un *Incontestabilmente male!* (chi vi sembra?:mrgreen in un tred dove quasi non avevo scritto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

C'è una cosa, un'altra, che non capisco.
A parte questioni legali (perché a tuttoggi offrire uno spazio a pagamento può far incorrere in reato di favoreggiamento o sfruttamento) perché c'è tanta enfasi sulla mancanza di presenza di professioniste?
Veramente io ho delle ipotesi, ma mi pèiacerebbe leggerne altre.


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> C'è una cosa, un'altra, che non capisco.
> A parte questioni legali (perché a tuttoggi offrire uno spazio a pagamento può far incorrere in reato di favoreggiamento o sfruttamento) perché c'è tanta enfasi sulla mancanza di presenza di professioniste?
> Veramente io ho delle ipotesi, ma mi pèiacerebbe leggerne altre.


per ora non ne ho...mi metti curiosità


----------



## Abigail (17 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> C'è una cosa, un'altra, che non capisco.
> A parte questioni legali (perché a tuttoggi offrire uno spazio a pagamento può far incorrere in reato di favoreggiamento o sfruttamento) perché c'è tanta enfasi sulla mancanza di presenza di professioniste?
> Veramente io ho delle ipotesi, ma mi pèiacerebbe leggerne altre.


perchè darebbe al tutto una connotazione lontana anni luce dal "romanticismo" che ,evidentemente, alcuni ci vedono.


----------



## Iris (17 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> C'è una cosa, un'altra, che non capisco.
> A parte questioni legali (perché a tuttoggi offrire uno spazio a pagamento può far incorrere in reato di favoreggiamento o sfruttamento) perché c'è tanta enfasi sulla mancanza di presenza di professioniste?
> Veramente io ho delle ipotesi, ma mi pèiacerebbe leggerne altre.


Parliamo dei club privè?
Boh..non saprei...secondo me, le professioniste ci sono...gli uomini che entrano, in genere devono essere accompagnat (quelli soli pagano cifre altissime o vengono comunque dissuasi), quindi si portano amiche (in genere sono accompagnatrici pagate).
ora verrò segnalata...state tranquilli....
con un "Ripigliati"...chissà chi è....:singleeye:


----------



## Iris (17 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> perchè darebbe al tutto una connotazione lontana anni luce dal "romanticismo" che ,evidentemente, alcuni ci vedono.


Certo. Si vuole far passare la cosa come "naturale"...un sesso fai da te...insomma...per coppie in cerca di novità.
Le donne che entrano, vedendo le prostitute, si sentirebbero come loro...scatterebbe un mortificante senso di identificazione.
Forse, ...


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2010)

almeno dicci con che lettera comincia, persa:singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Certo. Si vuole far passare la cosa come "naturale"...un sesso fai da te...insomma...per coppie in cerca di novità.
> Le donne che entrano, vedendo le prostitute, si sentirebbero come loro...scatterebbe un mortificante senso di identificazione.
> Forse, ...


 In molti paesi europei frequentare questi locali è abitutine per tante coppie... qui no, è anche un modello culturale e sociale diverso. Nè migliore nè peggiore, semplicemente diverso.
Una cosa può essere naturale in certi tempi ed a certe latitudini... e assolutamente non sentita ed immorale ad altre.


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> C'è una cosa, un'altra, che non capisco.
> A parte questioni legali (perché a tuttoggi offrire uno spazio a pagamento può far incorrere in reato di favoreggiamento o sfruttamento) perché c'è tanta enfasi sulla mancanza di presenza di professioniste?
> Veramente io ho delle ipotesi, ma mi pèiacerebbe leggerne altre.



non ci sarebbero professioniste in giro ?

secondo me è una balla.anzi è proprio il contrario, magari non si mettono sui marciapiedi e vanno in ufficio tutti i giorni. diciamo che svolgono un secondo lavoro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> almeno dicci con che lettera comincia, persa:singleeye:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Per me (ehi bisogna ripeterlo 3 volte per post) la ragione va ricercata nei motivi per cui si ha il desiderio di andare in quei posti.
Posso ipotizzare che il "gusto" sia proprio nel confronto con altri/e per sentirsi (paradossalmente) di controllare la sessualità del partner e di verificare la proprio "abilità" a cui si attribuisce il valore di sè o la ragione di solidità dell'unione (ci vanno nella convinzione di consolidarla l'unione, non di distruggerla) e confrontarsi è possibile solo tra "normali" e non con professioniste.
Un po' come ognuno si guarda allo specchio ogni mattina cercando di trovarsi accettabile tra le persone che frequenta ...se ci si confrontasse con top models chiunque si vederebbe da ...star a casa.

Inoltre (specialmente gli uomini) cercano conferme di alcune cose tipo che, in fondo le donne son tutte porche, o che sono in grado di dare piacere e con delle professioniste ..crollerebbe tutta questa costruzione.


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In molti paesi europei frequentare questi locali è abitutine per tante coppie... qui no, è anche un modello culturale e sociale diverso. Nè migliore nè peggiore, semplicemente diverso.
> Una cosa può essere naturale in certi tempi ed a certe latitudini... e assolutamente non sentita ed immorale ad altre.


personalmente non è questione morale , come ho già spiegato trovo un privé lontano dal mio immaginario erotico


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> non ci sarebbero professioniste in giro ?
> 
> secondo me è una balla.anzi è proprio il contrario, magari non si mettono sui marciapiedi e vanno in ufficio tutti i giorni. diciamo che svolgono un secondo lavoro.


 Ma certo che ci sono!!
Ci sono pure in discoteca!!
Io cercavo di sentire varie ipotesi sul perché si proclama che non vi siano.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma certo che ci sono!!
> Ci sono pure in discoteca!!
> Io cercavo di sentire varie ipotesi sul perché si proclama che non vi siano.


Perche' non sanno trombare e danno la colpa alla lei di turno:rotfl::rotfl:

Non ce l'ho fatta... perdonatemi! Fuori piove, simpatizzate:carneval:


----------



## Iris (17 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In molti paesi europei frequentare questi locali è abitutine per tante coppie... qui no, è anche un modello culturale e sociale diverso. Nè migliore nè peggiore, semplicemente diverso.
> Una cosa può essere naturale in certi tempi ed a certe latitudini... e assolutamente non sentita ed immorale ad altre.


Sarà più frequente, ma non credo che sia poi tanto "normale". Altrimenti che trasgressione è? Le coppie che fanno un sesso casalingo esisteranno dappertutto.
Poi, non so...non abito all'estero...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' non sanno trombare e danno la colpa alla lei di turno:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Non ce l'ho fatta... perdonatemi! Fuori piove, simpatizzate:carneval:


 Ti capisco ed ..empatizzo.
L'altro giorno ha piovuto che sembrava di essere sotto una cascata... una cosa mai vista!
Hai sintetizzato la mia ipotesi :carneval:


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma certo che ci sono!!
> Ci sono pure in discoteca!!
> Io cercavo di sentire varie ipotesi sul perché si proclama che non vi siano.



ma chi lo dice Persa?


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2010)

posso proprio farla fuori dal vaso?
quello che alimenta la passione è proprio il senso del possesso che ti fa sentire completamente sua e lui assolutamente tuo

in un posto dove dovrei dividerlo la libido(già famosa per essere stitichina)
e il mio mezzo ormone cadrebbero sotto i tacchetti .
per non parlare delle sberle a raffica che mollerei a chiunque mi si avvicinasse oltre ai 10 cm




che sexy sono:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti capisco ed ..empatizzo.
> L'altro giorno ha piovuto che sembrava di essere sotto una cascata... una cosa mai vista!
> Hai sintetizzato la mia ipotesi :carneval:




ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh....lo dicono gli uomini....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ma chi lo dice Persa?


 L'esperto sull'argomente del forum...

O:T. Come sei carina con quel cappellino/secchiello... :mexican:


----------



## Iris (17 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' non sanno trombare e danno la colpa alla lei di turno:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Non ce l'ho fatta... perdonatemi! Fuori piove, simpatizzate:carneval:


ed invece verrai segnalata, pure te...
Chi non ama il sesso di gruppo è chiaramente un insensibile, un essere privo di romanticismo, o al massimo un antralopitecus (si dice così'?)


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Certo, sono discorsi noti che hanno la loro validità.
> 
> D'altro canto è anche vero che:
> la femmina tende a non gradire che il proprio inseminatore insemini altre, col rischio che poi se ne vada a proteggere quest'ultima e la sua prole.
> ...


Non hai fatto che rimarcare quello che io dico da sempre.
Solo che se osserviamo le origini di questi condizionamenti non possiamo non notare che essi vanno quasi sempre a tentare di nascondere qualcosa, soprattutto la verità di essere fondamentalmente bestie e che di questa natura patiamo gli istinti molto più di quanto si sappia gestire la propria coscienza. Un sacco di balle per continuare ad affermare di essere umani giustificando con frasone altisonanti, poesia e quant'altro il nostro imperterrito comportarci da bestie.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso proprio farla fuori dal vaso?
> *quello che alimenta la passione è proprio il senso del possesso che ti fa sentire completamente sua e lui assolutamente tuo*
> 
> in un posto dove dovrei dividerlo la libido(già famosa per essere stitichina)
> ...


Ma lo sa che lo _penzo_ anche io? 

Comunque e' ben generosa, io inizio a menare a 20 cm:carneval:


----------



## Iris (17 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso proprio farla fuori dal vaso?
> quello che alimenta la passione è proprio il senso del possesso che ti fa sentire completamente sua e lui assolutamente tuo
> 
> in un posto dove dovrei dividerlo la libido(già famosa per essere stitichina)
> ...


Ti quoto. Il senso del possesso che fu prealessandrinooooo!!!!


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso proprio farla fuori dal vaso?
> quello che alimenta la passione è proprio il senso del possesso che ti fa sentire completamente sua e lui assolutamente tuo
> 
> in un posto dove dovrei dividerlo la libido(già famosa per essere stitichina)
> ...



ma come mai non ho difficoltà a immaginarti?:mrgreen:


per non parlare delle malcapitate col tuo compagno


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Sarà più frequente, ma non credo che sia poi tanto "normale". Altrimenti che trasgressione è? Le coppie che fanno un sesso casalingo esisteranno dappertutto.
> Poi, non so...non abito all'estero...



Discorso del tutto generale....
Magari quello che a qualcuno pare voluto per trasgressione, appunto in altri ambienti è voluto e basta.
Magari alcune pratiche erotiche che appaiono -magari anche a me!- estreme, trasgressive, o anche solo  incomprensibili, per non dire malate, per altri sono invece normali. Magari non cercano trasgressione ma solo piacere...

Anche una fellazio, o un rapporto anale, quanti li considerano abiezioni? E quanti li praticano per puro piacere della coppia?

Non dico che tutto è relativo, ma molto sì.


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Sarà più frequente, ma non credo che sia poi tanto "normale". Altrimenti che trasgressione è? Le coppie che fanno un sesso casalingo esisteranno dappertutto.
> Poi, non so...non abito all'estero...


Infatti molte coppie si stufano e cercano locali sempre più particolari... ovvio comunque che la maggioranza anche lì non va nei locali, e quindi esisteranno sempre coppie che fanno un sano sesso casalingo  Ad ogni modo, il sesso dipende da un contesto sociale-religioso-culturale che pesa eccome sulle abitudini e sul modo di percepirlo e viverlo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso proprio farla fuori dal vaso?
> quello che alimenta la passione è proprio il senso del possesso che ti fa sentire completamente sua e lui assolutamente tuo
> 
> in un posto dove dovrei dividerlo la libido(già famosa per essere stitichina)
> ...


Anche perché non credo che lì si incontrino principi azzurri ...al massimo nobili di secondo rango... :carneval:
Di conseguenza non vedo perché, se si ha voglia di variare, andare lì ...a meno che di non credere di trovare difficilmente al di fuori.
Una volta ho fatto la scommessa che sarei stata approcciata in un bar in 10 minuti ...ne passarono 5.
Certo altri tempi e altro livello ormonale... :carneval:


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

*grazie Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'esperto sull'argomente del forum...
> 
> O:T. Come sei carina con quel cappellino/secchiello... :mexican:



il secchiello è  per un privè.

dici che mi fanno entare?


----------



## Iris (17 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Discorso del tutto generale....
> Magari quello che a qualcuno pare voluto per trasgressione, appunto in altri ambienti è voluto e basta.
> Magari alcune pratiche erotiche che appaiono -magari anche a me!- estreme, trasgressive, o anche solo incomprensibili, per non dire malate, per altri sono invece normali. Magari non cercano trasgressione ma solo piacere...
> 
> ...


Bah..relativo...fare un pompino ad uno sconosciuto non è che poi sia così relativo...è roba da professioniste.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> ed invece verrai segnalata, pure te...
> Chi non ama il sesso di gruppo è chiaramente un insensibile, un essere privo di romanticismo, o al massimo un antralopitecus (si dice così'?)


C'e' a chi piace, buon per loro... io non sono multitasking... poi si finisce a fare un sacco di cose e nessuna in grazia di dio!
A un non professionista in un'ammucchiata do 2 minuti (ora arriveranno gli sboroni di turno)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non hai fatto che rimarcare quello che io dico da sempre.
> Solo che se osserviamo le origini di questi condizionamenti non possiamo non notare che essi vanno quasi sempre a tentare di nascondere qualcosa, soprattutto la verità di essere fondamentalmente bestie e che di questa natura patiamo gli istinti molto più di quanto si sappia gestire la propria coscienza. Un sacco di balle per continuare ad affermare di essere umani giustificando con frasone altisonanti, poesia e quant'altro il nostro imperterrito comportarci da bestie.


 Hai letto Il più grande uomo scimmia del pleistocene?Divertentissimo.
http://www.ibs.it/code/9788845915918/lewis-roy/piu-grande-uomo.html

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Il_più_grande_uomo_scimmia_del_Pleistocene


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma lo sa che lo _penzo_ anche io?
> 
> Comunque e' ben generosa, io inizio a menare a 20 cm:carneval:


ops, ho sbagliato, volevo dire metri:singleeye:


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma lo sa che lo _penzo_ anche io?
> 
> Comunque e' ben generosa, io inizio a menare a 20 cm:carneval:


racchie, l'ho detto prima io che avrei menato....senno' il secchiello che me lo mettevo a fare secondo voi.


----------



## Iris (17 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> C'e' a chi piace, buon per loro... io non sono multitasking... poi si finisce a fare un sacco di cose e nessuna in grazia di dio!
> A un non professionista in un'ammucchiata do 2 minuti (ora arriveranno gli sboroni di turno)


 
ma infatti non è che ti viene naturale prenderlo in tutti i posti contemporaneamente. Ci vorrà un minimo di esercizio...e pure una certa elasticità, non solo mentale:unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Bah..relativo...*fare un pompino ad uno sconosciuto non è che poi sia così relativo*...è roba da professioniste.


 In certe culture è visto come gesto amichevole e segno di pace... :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> il secchiello è per un privè.
> 
> dici che mi fanno entare?


 Non riesco a smettere di ridere... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ma come mai non ho difficoltà a immaginarti?:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> per non parlare delle malcapitate col tuo compagno


no, quello sarebbe volgare (a casa meno lui con discrezione)


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In certe culture è visto come gesto amichevole e segno di pace... :carneval:


mavaa durmi' pure tu...ma che dici :rotfl:

-bonasera, si accomodi e zac...


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> mavaa durmi' pure tu...ma che dici :rotfl:
> 
> -bonasera, si accomodi e zac...


 Puoi non crederci, ma è così micia :carneval:


----------



## Iris (17 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In certe culture è visto come gesto amichevole e segno di pace... :carneval:


Non lo sapevo..pure tra uomini?:mexican:


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In certe culture è visto come gesto amichevole e segno di pace... :carneval:


non gliela posso fare oggi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, quello sarebbe volgare (a casa meno lui con discrezione)




come legni :mrgreen:con discrezione?


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non lo sapevo..pure tra uomini?:mexican:


 tra ghei probabilmente si... :carneval:


----------



## Iris (17 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Puoi non crederci, ma è così micia :carneval:


Come direbbe la Matraini, non vale, parli per sentito dire...ora ti segnalo.:carneval:


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Puoi non crederci, ma è così micia :carneval:


la fonte.:mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (17 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non lo sapevo..pure tra uomini?:mexican:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> la fonte.:mrgreen:


----------



## Iris (17 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


Sei il solito cazzone, qui si parla di cose serie.:carneval:


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


:matto:


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Come direbbe la Matraini, non vale, parli per sentito dire...ora ti segnalo.:carneval:


 A parte gli scherzi, varie popolazioni "primitive" usano omaggiare gli ospiti con "doni sessuali".


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Sei il solito cazzone, qui si parla di cose serie.:carneval:



manca di romanticismo l'iilluminista.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non hai fatto che rimarcare quello che io dico da sempre.
> Solo che se osserviamo le origini di questi condizionamenti non possiamo non notare che essi vanno quasi sempre a tentare di nascondere qualcosa, soprattutto la verità di essere fondamentalmente bestie e che di questa natura patiamo gli istinti molto più di quanto si sappia gestire la propria coscienza. Un sacco di balle per continuare ad affermare di essere umani giustificando con frasone altisonanti, poesia e quant'altro il nostro imperterrito comportarci da bestie.


Mi sa che vediamo le stesse cose ma che arriviamo a conclusioni diverse.
Tu dici: siamo bestie! (in grado di compiere atrocità e quant'altro, immagino, e fin qui ci siamo, ok)
Io dico: siamo animali in grado di percepire empatia, compassione, di compiere gesti altamente contrari alla propria sopravvivenza pur di permettere quella degli altri, in grado di fare tante cose belle. In grado di gioire per la felicità altrui.

In quanto aventi queste capacità, possiamo anche giudicare negativamente chi non approfitta di queste potenzialità e invece continua a comportarsi *esclusivamente* da bestia.

Il fatto che l'amore per i figli sia connaturato negli esseri viventi, per esempio, non toglie che l'amore della mamma sia una gran bella cosa, e non toglie che chi non si comporta bene come mamma, anche se in natura le gatte possono ammazzare i piccoli in certi casi, possa essere condannato senza essere necessariamente ipocriti.

Poi, io invoco sempre la pietà di chi sta giudicando su chi ha errato... su di me, su tutti, cerco di capire le ragioni.... sono la prima a relativizzare, a spiegare...
Ma non è ricordando che siamo animali che si arriva necessariamente a capire le ragioni di tutti i comportamenti.

Secondo me, semplicemente, ci sono persone diverse. Avranno il loro peso le influenze sociali, certo, e come no? Ma se Conte è fatto in un modo, e tanto per dirne una Persa in un altro non pensi che possa derivare anche da una differenza originaria, insita?
Te lo sto proprio chiedendo come opinione personale.


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A parte gli scherzi, varie popolazioni "primitive" usano omaggiare gli ospiti con "doni sessuali".



ahhh ce ce sono altri pure...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Agosto 2010)

Se non sbaglio sono i giapponesi a omaggiare con una prostituta gli uomini d'affari


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se non sbaglio sono i giapponesi a omaggiare con una prostituta gli uomini d'affari


Si, vero. Addirittura ci sono viaggi premio delle ditte in Thailandia e cose del genere... 
Però quelli a cui mi riferivo li omaggiano con la moglie...


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se non sbaglio sono i giapponesi a omaggiare con una prostituta gli uomini d'affari


ma guarda che anche qui lo fanno!:mrgreen:
e dei politici vogliamo parlare?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A parte gli scherzi, varie popolazioni "primitive" usano omaggiare gli ospiti con "doni sessuali".


 In popolazioni isolate, come gli Inuit, non ha un valore erotico, ma di mescolamento di geni favorevole alla sopravvivenza del gruppo. Non c'è neppure l'angoscia di mantenere un estraneo perché la riproduzione è a crescita 0 (per le difficoltà di sopravvivenza) o meno e avere un cacciatore in più in famiglia è estremamente utile.


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Mi sa che vediamo le stesse cose ma che arriviamo a conclusioni diverse.
> Tu dici: siamo bestie! (in grado di compiere atrocità e quant'altro, immagino, e fin qui ci siamo, ok)
> Io dico: siamo animali in grado di percepire empatia, compassione, di compiere gesti altamente contrari alla propria sopravvivenza pur di permettere quella degli altri, in grado di fare tante cose belle. In grado di gioire per la felicità altrui.
> 
> ...


si. 

asssolutamente si . si nasce quadrati ati o triangoli per un patrimonio genetico.poi l educazione fa il resto.


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In popolazioni isolate, come gli Inuit, non ha un valore erotico, ma di mescolamento di geni favorevole alla sopravvivenza del gruppo. Non c'è neppure l'angoscia di mantenere un estraneo perché la riproduzione è a crescita 0 (per le difficoltà di sopravvivenza) o meno e avere un cacciatore in più in famiglia è estremamente utile.


Infatti è segno di amicizia e pace, non per il simbolismo erotico in sè. Lo fanno a prescindere dall'ospite. Anche in Amazzonia e in Asia centrale.


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma guarda che anche qui lo fanno!:mrgreen:
> e dei politici vogliamo parlare?


la gestione del potere è capace di tirare fuori il meglio in ogni uomo.


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> la gestione del potere è capace di tirare fuori il meglio in ogni uomo.


 Purtroppo si.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Mi sa che vediamo le stesse cose ma che arriviamo a conclusioni diverse.
> Tu dici: siamo bestie! (in grado di compiere atrocità e quant'altro, immagino, e fin qui ci siamo, ok)
> Io dico: siamo animali in grado di percepire empatia, compassione, di compiere gesti altamente contrari alla propria sopravvivenza pur di permettere quella degli altri, in grado di fare tante cose belle. In grado di gioire per la felicità altrui.
> 
> ...


 
Quello che io intendo dire è che troppo frequentemente dimentichiamo quale sia in realtà la voce più forte tra quelle che ci guidano. Questo in senso generale.
Poi a seconda della cultura, dell'intelligenza, delle esperienze personali, dell'ambiente sociale e tutta una miriade di fattori personali ognuno si comporta a modo proprio........ in funzione dell'argomento e del contesto.
Ci sono persone che sono chiuse in un ambito ed estremamente aperte in altri, persone che fanno le banderuole a seconda dell'ambiente in cui si trovano, altri ancora che subiscono e basta,etc etc. Mille e mille varianti, un'infinità di sfumature ma....... all'origine e come forza preponderante c'è sempre la natura animale.
Io sono uno strenuo sostenitore della forza della coscienza umana, e sono fortemente convinto che essa giorno per giorno vinca piccole e grandi battaglie sparse nei miliardi di individui al mondo, ma sono anche convinto che per quanto noi si sia presuntuosamente attaccati a questo valore fondamentale, in realtà lo usiamo prevalentemente per nascondere una natura nostro malgrado ancora troppo terra terra.


L'Uomo è vittima delle proprie stesse balle. Il suo cammino di crescita è fortemente rallentato da questo.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quello che io intendo dire è che troppo frequentemente dimentichiamo quale sia in realtà la voce più forte tra quelle che ci guidano. Questo in senso generale.
> Poi a seconda della cultura, dell'intelligenza, delle esperienze personali, dell'ambiente sociale e tutta una miriade di fattori personali ognuno si comporta a modo proprio........ in funzione dell'argomento e del contesto.
> Ci sono persone che sono chiuse in un ambito ed estremamente aperte in altri, persone che fanno le banderuole a seconda dell'ambiente in cui si trovano, altri ancora che subiscono e basta,etc etc. Mille e mille varianti, un'infinità di sfumature ma....... all'origine e come forza preponderante c'è sempre la natura animale.
> Io sono uno strenuo sostenitore della forza della coscienza umana, e sono fortemente convinto che essa giorno per giorno vinca piccole e grandi battaglie sparse nei miliardi di individui al mondo, ma sono anche convinto che per quanto noi si sia presuntuosamente attaccati a questo valore fondamentale, in realtà lo usiamo prevalentemente per nascondere una natura nostro malgrado ancora troppo terra terra.
> ...


Bè dai, quoto. Non siamo distanti


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Bè dai, quoto. Non siamo distanti


secondo me hai quotato per fermarlo:mrgreen:

scusa...mi autopigio


----------



## Lettrice (17 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me hai quotato per fermarlo:mrgreen:
> 
> scusa...mi autopigio


Mi ha fatto sputare la tisana:unhappy:


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Bè dai, quoto. Non siamo distanti


Per carità, io mica sono il "portatore di Verità"!

Queste mie considerazioni sono frutto delle mie modeste personali osservazini. Se c'è da confutare si confuti, anzi! (ma argomentando, certo).


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me hai quotato per fermarlo:mrgreen:
> 
> scusa...mi autopigio


Te e la tisanista siete di una cattiveria...........!!!!!:incazzato:




:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me hai quotato per fermarlo:mrgreen:
> 
> scusa...mi autopigio



Bè, anche io, sproloquio mica poco


----------



## Abigail (17 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ti quoto. Il senso del possesso che fu prealessandrinooooo!!!!


ma perchè voi avete il freddo principio del "giu' le mani dalla sua patta".:mrgreen:
E poi io l'avevo detto secoli e secoli di post fa.
Segnalate:carneval:


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me hai quotato per fermarlo:mrgreen:
> 
> scusa...mi autopigio


:rofl:che vipera


----------



## geisha (17 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi ha fatto sputare la tisana:unhappy:


cara ma quante tisane ti fai?????????


----------



## Lettrice (18 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> cara ma quante tisane ti fai?????????


Molte, sono in detox


----------



## Micia (18 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Molte, sono in detox


 
Buon giorno pissia sotto:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (18 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Molte, sono in detox


sono diventata una tisana dipendente.mai a letto senza , nel pomeriggio spesso un the verde , tanta vita snella



praticamente ho trasferito la mia attività in bagno:singleeye:




*gentilmente i bollini rossi direttamente nello scaffale apposito


----------



## Micia (18 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono diventata una tisana dipendente.mai a letto senza , nel pomeriggio spesso un the verde , tanta vita snella
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
pissia sotto due.

mo' mi avete fatto venire la voglia pero'.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono diventata una tisana dipendente.mai a letto senza , nel pomeriggio spesso un the verde , tanta vita snella
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non me ne parli! E' un disastro:carneval:

Il the verde di mattina, visto che mi limito a un solo caffe' :racchia:

Se ve ne cala io e la fidanzata di mio fratello abbiamo deciso di tentarci la maratona di NY l'anno prossimo:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (18 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Buon giorno pissia sotto:mrgreen:


Buongiorno.

Octopus:carneval:


----------



## Micia (18 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non me ne parli! E' un disastro:carneval:
> 
> Il the verde di mattina, visto che mi limito a un solo caffe' :racchia:
> 
> Se ve ne cala io e la fidanzata di mio fratello abbiamo deciso di tentarci la maratona di NY l'anno prossimo:rotfl::rotfl:


me ne cala. pure io maratono. pochino pero'


----------



## Lettrice (18 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> me ne cala. pure io maratono. pochino pero'


Ho iniziato da oltre un mese... al momento corro tutte le mattine un'ora, un'ora e mezzo ... domenica scorsa due ore ma c'ho sputato un polmone:carneval:

Sempre in super OT bollino rosso, ho risolto i problemi alle articolazioni con degli integratori a base di glucosamina fosfato e altre robe... un portento!


----------



## Micia (18 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Buongiorno.
> 
> Octopus:carneval:


 
ohhhh..K


----------



## Micia (18 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho iniziato da oltre un mese... al momento corro tutte le mattine un'ora, un'ora e mezzo ... domenica scorsa due ore ma c'ho sputato un polmone:carneval:
> 
> Sempre in super OT bollino rosso, ho risolto i problemi alle articolazioni con degli integratori a base di glucosamina fosfato e altre robe... un portento!


 
apri un tred. e di corsa... sull'argomento.


----------



## Iris (18 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho iniziato da oltre un mese... al momento corro tutte le mattine un'ora, un'ora e mezzo ... domenica scorsa due ore ma c'ho sputato un polmone:carneval:
> 
> Sempre in super OT bollino rosso, ho risolto i problemi alle articolazioni con degli integratori a base di glucosamina fosfato e altre robe... un portento!


Sempre OT...dovrei iniziare a fare attività fisica pure io.
Che mi consigliate? A casa ho l'ellittica..ma sta a prendere polvere...


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho iniziato da oltre un mese... al momento corro tutte le mattine un'ora, un'ora e mezzo ... domenica scorsa due ore ma c'ho sputato un polmone:carneval:
> 
> Sempre in super OT bollino rosso, ho risolto i problemi alle articolazioni con degli integratori a base di glucosamina fosfato e altre robe... un portento!


Bello! 
Sei in detox, vai di tisane, e poi per riparare ai danni che ti fai da sola con la corsa vai a buttar giù porcherie di dubbia origine ed effetto......
Mah!

Non siamo più fatti per correre, non oltre un certo livello, e le nostre cartilagini ne soffrono immensamente, soprattutto ginocchia e anche (non avete idea di quanta gente ancora relativamente giovane è a pezzi per queste cose dopo una "sana vita di sport". Perchè, mi dico, farsi del male a questo modo?


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Bello!
> Sei in detox, vai di tisane, e poi per riparare ai danni che ti fai da sola con la corsa vai a buttar giù porcherie di dubbia origine ed effetto......
> Mah!
> 
> *Non siamo più fatti per correre, non oltre un certo livello*, e le nostre cartilagini ne soffrono immensamente, soprattutto ginocchia e anche (non avete idea di quanta gente ancora relativamente giovane è a pezzi per queste cose dopo una "sana vita di sport". Perchè, mi dico, farsi del male a questo modo?


 Una distanza non pericolosa (chiaramente una volta presa l'abitudine) è circa 10km... 3 o 4 volte a settimana. Equivale a circa un'ora di corsa lenta, ed è molto difficile infortunarsi. 
A livello analisi del sangue, dopo un anno è stupefacente.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Bello!
> Sei in detox, vai di tisane, e poi per riparare ai danni che ti fai da sola con la corsa vai a buttar giù porcherie di *dubbia origine ed effetto......*
> Mah!
> 
> Non siamo più fatti per correre, non oltre un certo livello, e le nostre cartilagini ne soffrono immensamente, soprattutto ginocchia e anche (non avete idea di quanta gente ancora relativamente giovane è a pezzi per queste cose dopo una "sana vita di sport". Perchè, mi dico, farsi del male a questo modo?


Non c'e' nulla di dubbia origina... chiedi al medico

Ma chi ha detto che non siamo fatti per correre? Forse eravamo fatti per correre e ce lo siamo dimenticati

Ma mica a tutti puo' piacere la stessa cosa sai, per te puo' essere farsi del male a me diverte la sfida... anche se al 90% falliro':carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non c'e' nulla di dubbia origina... chiedi al medico
> 
> Ma chi ha detto che non siamo fatti per correre? Forse eravamo fatti per correre e ce lo siamo dimenticati
> 
> Ma mica a tutti puo' piacere la stessa cosa sai, per te puo' essere farsi del male a me diverte la sfida... anche se al 90% falliro':carneval:


Non ce lo siamo dimenticati noi, ma il nostro patrimonio genetico, che da troppi secoli non ha più bisogno della corsa per farci sopravvivere.
Riguardo ai medici ed alla scioltezza con cui distribuiscono medicinali, integratori e balle varie, sono moooooooooolt scettico, ed altrettanto lo sono riguardo l'onestà dei produttori di certe cose.
Sono convinto che il corpo umano sia in condizioni, generalmente, di provvedere autonomamente alla sintesi delle sostanze che gli servono. Bisogna "solo" riuscire a farglielo fare.
Ti giuro che mi piace correre, e per tanti anni non l'ho potuto fare causa schiena a pezzi. Ora che salto come una cavalletta non mi interessa più: ho visto troppi danni su gente che garantiva di fare "la cosa migliore per tenersi in forma".
Poi è chiaro che ognuno è libero di fare quello che meglio crede, ed il discorso della sfida lo posso certo ammettere, anche se per me non ha particolare significato.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non ce lo siamo dimenticati noi, ma il nostro patrimonio genetico, che da troppi secoli non ha più bisogno della corsa per farci sopravvivere.
> Riguardo ai medici ed alla scioltezza con cui distribuiscono medicinali, integratori e balle varie, sono moooooooooolt scettico, ed altrettanto lo sono riguardo l'onestà dei produttori di certe cose.
> Sono convinto che il corpo umano sia in condizioni, generalmente, di provvedere autonomamente alla sintesi delle sostanze che gli servono. Bisogna "solo" riuscire a farglielo fare.
> Ti giuro che mi piace correre, e per tanti anni non l'ho potuto fare causa schiena a pezzi. Ora che salto come una cavalletta non mi interessa più: ho visto troppi danni su gente che garantiva di fare "la cosa migliore per tenersi in forma".
> Poi è chiaro che ognuno è libero di fare quello che meglio crede, ed il discorso della sfida lo posso certo ammettere, anche se per me non ha particolare significato.


Ne prendero' atto.:up:


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non ce lo siamo dimenticati noi, ma il nostro patrimonio genetico, che da troppi secoli non ha più bisogno della corsa per farci sopravvivere.
> Riguardo ai medici ed alla scioltezza con cui distribuiscono medicinali, integratori e balle varie, sono moooooooooolt scettico, ed altrettanto lo sono riguardo l'onestà dei produttori di certe cose.
> Sono convinto che il corpo umano sia in condizioni, generalmente, di provvedere autonomamente alla sintesi delle sostanze che gli servono. Bisogna "solo" riuscire a farglielo fare.
> Ti giuro che mi piace correre, e per tanti anni non l'ho potuto fare causa schiena a pezzi. Ora che salto come una cavalletta non mi interessa più: *ho visto troppi danni su gente che garantiva di fare "la cosa migliore per tenersi in forma".*
> Poi è chiaro che ognuno è libero di fare quello che meglio crede, ed il discorso della sfida lo posso certo ammettere, anche se per me non ha particolare significato.


 Dipende però da come corri e con quale spirito... anche io ho visto colleghi rovinarsi con la corsa, ma se uno vuol fare la mezza maratona in pochi mesi partendo da zero, se la va a cercare...


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dipende però da come corri e con quale spirito... anche io ho visto colleghi rovinarsi con la corsa, ma se uno vuol fare la mezza maratona in pochi mesi partendo da zero, se la va a cercare...


Quando per anni fai danni alle cartilagini a forza di colpi fortissimi e ritmici come nella corsa, c'è poco da fare, tanto che tu sia allenato o meno.
Le scarpe adatte ed una buona tecnica aiutano ma non ti fanno levitare.


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quando per anni fai danni alle cartilagini a forza di colpi fortissimi e ritmici come nella corsa, c'è poco da fare, tanto che tu sia allenato o meno.
> Le scarpe adatte ed una buona tecnica aiutano ma non ti fanno levitare.


 Se si corre con giudizio le cartilagini ed il resto si rafforzano... c'è gente che corre da una vita e ti assicuro che ha gambe fortissime... come muscolo, tendini e cartilagine.
Un novantenne che ha sempre corso, può fare tranquillamente la maratona, se non ha particolari problemi di salute.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Agosto 2010)

Mi sembra di aver intuito che suggerite di regalar al marito scarpini da corsa piuttosto che il privé... :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra di aver intuito che suggerite di regale al marito scarpini da corsa piuttosto che il privé... :carneval:


 Mi sembra un'ottima idea :carneval:


----------



## Iris (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sembra un'ottima idea :carneval:


Ma in effetti...se mi chiedi di andare in un privè, vedi come te faccio corre...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma in effetti...se mi chiedi di andare in un privè, vedi come te faccio corre...


E sbagli...poi lui ci va al privè, ma con un'altra e di nascosto da te.


----------



## Iris (18 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E sbagli...poi lui ci va al privè, ma con un'altra e di nascosto da te.


 
Vuol dire che non siamo fatti l'un per l'altra. Amen.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Vuol dire che non siamo fatti l'un per l'altra. Amen.


Ma ce se ne accorge sempre dopo.
Soprattutto quando dopo e per caso si incrocia quello o quella che sarebbe stato perfetto per noi. E lì iniziano i pianti ed i lamenti.
Prova se ci riesci a ottenere da quello che hai in casa, quello che con tanta disponibilità ti elargisce quell'altro. 
Provare per credere. Non lo avrai neanche se ricopri d'oro il tuo partner. Da lì parte quel triste disagio di non essere mai abbastanza. Perchè se fossi abbastanza, l'altro non si permetterebbe a trattarti in un certo modo.
Iris è la vita!


----------



## Nocciola (18 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> *Assecondare* ha un'accezione decisamente negativa.
> Come mai non dici " condividere, soddisfare,"? mi sembrerebbero molto più adatti.
> E poi scusate, ma se non ci si dice a letto quel che si desidera non so proprio dove lo si possa fare.
> Sembra che vi stupisca che a letto ci si apra totalmente.
> Bhò


Rispondo solo ora perchè per 4 giorni avevo l'account bloccato.

Assecondare nel senso che molte delle cose che mi ha proposto erano anni luce lontane da me prima di conoscerle. mi sono fidata e inizialmente l'ho assecondato sapendo che in qualunque momento avrei potuto tirarmi indietro. Bè non mi sono tirata indietro e alla fine tutto quello che ho fatto l'ho fatto perchè anche a me piaceva e mi faceva stare bene.
Ma voi non fate mai niente se non siete assolutamente sicuri che vi piace?Uno prova magari coinovolta dall'entusiasmo dell'altro se poi non piace dice "no scusa è come pensavo non mi interessa..." Se si è con una persona intelligente e che ci rispetta non dovrebbero esserci sorprese. Invece magari la sorpresa è che piace anche a noi.
Idem per i privè, non mi interessano sono lontani anni luce dal mio modo di vivere il sesso, ma chi può dirlo forse se mio marito fosse interessato perchè no potrei anche assecondarlo chiarendo che potrei decidere di andarmene se la situazione non mi piace. Anche perchè credo che non avrebbe senso se la cosa piace solo a lui, finirebbe lo scopo.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rispondo solo ora perchè per 4 giorni avevo l'account bloccato.
> 
> Assecondare nel senso che molte delle cose che mi ha proposto erano anni luce lontane da me prima di conoscerle. mi sono fidata e inizialmente l'ho assecondato sapendo che in qualunque momento avrei potuto tirarmi indietro. Bè non mi sono tirata indietro e alla fine tutto quello che ho fatto l'ho fatto perchè anche a me piaceva e mi faceva stare bene.
> Ma voi non fate mai niente se non siete assolutamente sicuri che vi piace?Uno prova magari coinovolta dall'entusiasmo dell'altro se poi non piace dice "no scusa è come pensavo non mi interessa..." Se si è con una persona intelligente e che ci rispetta non dovrebbero esserci sorprese. Invece magari la sorpresa è che piace anche a noi.
> Idem per i privè, non mi interessano sono lontani anni luce dal mio modo di vivere il sesso, ma chi può dirlo forse se mio marito fosse interessato perchè no potrei anche assecondarlo chiarendo che potrei decidere di andarmene se la situazione non mi piace. Anche perchè credo che non avrebbe senso se la cosa piace solo a lui, finirebbe lo scopo.


Eh mai sai com'è no?
Quante donne ragionano così?
Dato che mi ama, di sicuro, avrà la mia stessa sensibilità e gusti, di sicuro farà tutto quello che voglio e come lo voglio.
La rigidità in amore è deleteria, quanto la paura.
Insomma io sono fiero di avere "incuriosito" la Matraini che grazie alla mia esperienza, ha saputo padroneggiare la situazione. 
Ma un po' le capisco certe donne: sono andate a fidarsi di quelli che la sapevano raccontare bene. Poi logico, sono solo incazzate con sè stesse, per non essere capaci di spostarsi un millimetro dalle loro convinzioni.
Se insisti poi fai anche peggio. A sto punto?

Io ho una sana invidia per il marito di Chiara: beato lui!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Agosto 2010)

Ognuno nella sua vita ha delle aspettative da se stesso e dagli altri.
Non sempre si vedono avverate le aspettative.
Il fatto che le altre persone non siano all'altezza di esse non credo che sia una buona ragione per rinunciarvi.
Ad esempio io ho aspettative di onestà nelle relazioni e nelle transazioni. Il fatto che constati ogni giorno e da tempo che il mondo è pieno di persone disoneste non fa che rendermi solo un po' più prudente, ma non mi fa decidere di diventare disonesta anch'io. Per cui se mi danno il resto sbagliato in meno, richiedo il giusto e se me lo danno in più, lo restituisco. 
In una relazione a due ho l'aspettativa di bastare all'altro, così come l'altro basta a me. Se scopro che questa cosa non è reciproca, chiudo la relazione.
Non ho capito perché invece di impegnarsi per migliorare noi stessi, le nostre relazioni, la società si debba obbligatoriamente adeguarsi al ribasso e a ciò che si considera misero e squallido.

Questo è valido in tutte le situazioni, da quelle più consuete a quelle estreme. C'è chi in situazioni estreme ha scelto di allearsi con i carnefici e chi non l'ha fatto, io ammiro i secondi, pur provando umana compassione per chi non ce l'ha fatta.
Ho meno compassione per chi potrebbe scegliere di essere migliore perché ne ha le possibilità, non trovandosi in condizioni estreme, e invece non lo fa.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Agosto 2010)

Tu puoi avere ragione se il bastare non è sapere che all'altro basti perchè si sta accontendando ma in un angolo della sua testa gli piacerebbe avere di più. In questo caso io vorrei saperlo e se possibile riuscire a dargli anche il di più che magari per me è "poco comprensibile"o magari è al di fuori del mio modo d'essere e provare a vedere se la novità rende felice anche me, magari mi da qualcosa che non sapevo mi potesse interessare. Se così non è va bene ci si ferma, non ci si fa violenza per "accontentare" ma dall'altra parte si apprezzerà lo sforzo fatto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu puoi avere ragione se il bastare non è sapere che all'altro basti perchè si sta accontendando ma in un angolo della sua testa gli piacerebbe avere di più. In questo caso io vorrei saperlo e se possibile riuscire a dargli anche il di più che magari per me è "poco comprensibile"o magari è al di fuori del mio modo d'essere e provare a vedere se la novità rende felice anche me, magari mi da qualcosa che non sapevo mi potesse interessare. Se così non è va bene ci si ferma, non ci si fa violenza per "accontentare" ma dall'altra parte si apprezzerà lo sforzo fatto.


 Comunque significa che, nell'angolo della sua testa, non gli basti e, se dovesse interessare anche a te, che lui non basta a te.
E se non ci si basta a vicenda, se essere "solo" in due porta noia o assenza di eccitazione e piacere a me pare triste, ma proprio triste e non capisco perché si debba rinunciare di essere in una coppia di persone che si amano e accettare di essere tristi complici alla ricerca di stimoli esterni.
Forse si è intuito che questa situazione mi pare tristissima?


----------



## Micia (18 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh mai sai com'è no?
> Quante donne ragionano così?
> Dato che mi ama, di sicuro, avrà la mia stessa sensibilità e gusti, di sicuro farà tutto quello che voglio e come lo voglio.
> La rigidità in amore è deleteria, quanto la paura.
> ...



Farfalla, Conte..ora pero' io non voglio insistere sul tema perchè credo di avere già dato. mi corre l'obbligo pero' di ricordare, tanto per dare un senso o una forma a questo discorso che la stessa Chiara,l'autrice,  , ha esplicitamente scritto  al gioco c'è stata per un paio di motivi che andrebbero a bilanciare la sua condotta che lei stessa chiama "libertina" con altri uomini.condotta  di cui il marito è all'oscuro.

e ho detto quello che dovevo.

ora porto a spasso il coccondrillo.


----------



## Micia (18 Agosto 2010)

Semmai la domanda potrebbe essere questa: la stessa Chiara, con la stessa disinvoltura, riuscirebbe ad entrare in un privè con quel tipo ( il narciso stronsolo che non se la fila come lei vorebbbe ) di cui si è cotta?

ci troveremmo solo allora, in caso di risposta positiva e sempre per chi ha voglia di crederci, ad una gestione  della faccenda amorosa un po' piu' significativa per poterci  confrontare.

o no?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Farfalla, Conte..ora pero' io non voglio insistere sul tema perchè credo di avere già dato. mi corre l'obbligo pero' di ricordare, tanto per dare un senso o una forma a questo discorso che la stessa Chiara,l'autrice, , ha esplicitamente scritto al gioco c'è stata per un paio di motivi che andrebbero a bilanciare la sua condotta che lei stessa chiama "libertina" con altri uomini.condotta di cui il marito è all'oscuro.
> 
> e ho detto quello che dovevo.
> 
> ora porto a spasso il coccondrillo.





miciolidia ha detto:


> Semmai la domanda potrebbe essere questa: la stessa Chiara, con la stessa disinvoltura, riuscirebbe ad entrare in un privè con quel tipo ( il narciso stronsolo che non se la fila come lei vorebbbe ) di cui si è cotta?
> 
> ci troveremmo solo allora, in caso di risposta positiva e sempre per chi ha voglia di crederci, ad una gestione della faccenda amorosa un po' piu' significativa per poterci confrontare.
> 
> o no?


Io non parlavo di chiara lei avrà le sue motivazioni che sono sue io ho detto qual'è il mio pensiero su quello che ha detto PErsa


----------



## Micia (19 Agosto 2010)

Si Farfalla...hai ragione, scusa, in realtà ho letto di seguito il tuo e quello del conte e mi rivolgevo anche a te, ma solo con lo sguardo


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Comunque significa che, nell'angolo della sua testa, non gli basti e, se dovesse interessare anche a te, che lui non basta a te.
> E se non ci si basta a vicenda, se essere "solo" in due porta noia o assenza di eccitazione e piacere a me pare triste, ma proprio triste e non capisco perché si debba rinunciare di essere in una coppia di persone che si amano e accettare di essere tristi complici alla ricerca di stimoli esterni.
> Forse si è intuito che questa situazione mi pare tristissima?


E' "bastare" che non mi piace mi da di "avrei voluto di più ma mi accontento e mi basti tu". Essere pienamenti soddisfatti non è bastare.
E poi scusa non c'entra la mancanza di eccitazione. Io posso essere soddisfatta e comunque voler provare una cosa, situazione diversa. Non per questo il giorno dopo tornare indietro e continuare ad eccitarmi comunque. Non è che devo sempre trovarmi in situazioni limiti per eccitarmi ma se ogni tanto mi va "lo famo strano" dov'è il problema. Certo che se ho bisogno solo di certe situazioni per eccitarmi allora concordo con te


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Agosto 2010)

Bellissimo 3d.

Grazie a voi e ai vostri interventi....
ho perso un giorno, ora devo leggere.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Semmai la domanda potrebbe essere questa: la stessa Chiara, con la stessa disinvoltura, riuscirebbe ad entrare in un privè con quel tipo ( il narciso stronsolo che non se la fila come lei vorebbbe ) di cui si è cotta?
> 
> ci troveremmo solo allora, in caso di risposta positiva e sempre per chi ha voglia di crederci, ad una gestione  della faccenda amorosa un po' piu' significativa per poterci  confrontare.
> 
> o no?


Ehm, il narciso stronsolo è già stato fatto fuori.
Non si sfugge alla maledizione del conte.
Figuriamoci.
Lei ha fatto certe cose proprio perchè era suo marito il compagno di ventura. 
Ma figuriamoci, mi ci gioco le palle.
Io per primo so quanto è triste cercare fuori quello che non si ha in casa.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Bellissimo 3d.
> 
> Grazie a voi e ai vostri interventi....
> ho perso un giorno, ora devo leggere.


Ahahahahaahah...ma che ci fa il mio zaino lì?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' "bastare" che non mi piace mi da di "avrei voluto di più ma mi accontento e mi basti tu". Essere pienamenti soddisfatti non è bastare.
> E poi scusa non c'entra la mancanza di eccitazione. Io posso essere soddisfatta e comunque voler provare una cosa, situazione diversa. Non per questo il giorno dopo tornare indietro e continuare ad eccitarmi comunque. Non è che devo sempre trovarmi in situazioni limiti per eccitarmi ma se ogni tanto mi va "lo famo strano" dov'è il problema. Certo che se ho bisogno solo di certe situazioni per eccitarmi allora concordo con te


 Tu dai questo significato a "bastare" io gli do il significato che si dà comunemente ovvere di bastare l'uno all'altra, completarsi.
In quanto al desiderio di varietà con altre persone o con altri mezzi "strani"  (l'hai detto tu non so cosa tu intenda ...se penso al film, a parte il rischio di schiantarsi in auto, non ricordo nulla di strano se non il volersi sentire originali ad ogni costo per pochezza esistenziale) è perché quello che si considera "normale" (e anche qui non so cosa tu intenda) non eccita a sufficienza, se no perché cercare altro?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ognuno nella sua vita ha delle aspettative da se stesso e dagli altri.
> Non sempre si vedono avverate le aspettative.
> Il fatto che le altre persone non siano all'altezza di esse non credo che sia una buona ragione per rinunciarvi.
> Ad esempio io ho aspettative di onestà nelle relazioni e nelle transazioni. Il fatto che constati ogni giorno e da tempo che il mondo è pieno di persone disoneste non fa che rendermi solo un po' più prudente, ma non mi fa decidere di diventare disonesta anch'io. Per cui se mi danno il resto sbagliato in meno, richiedo il giusto e se me lo danno in più, lo restituisco.
> ...


Verissimo il tema delle aspettative.
Ma ragioniamo un attimo. E ti parla un uomo che dopo aver visto pesantissimamente deluse le sue aspettative, ha ragionato così: "Figuriamoci, se lei realizzerà almeno il 50% delle mie aspettative, sono un uomo fortunato." Di fatto che è capitato negli anni? Che io ho sempre dovuto ridurre quella percentuale. Tornando al punto di partenza lo zero. Ma non ho mai rinunciato alla realizzazione delle mie aspettative. Così posso diventare ostinato nelle richieste, pressante, oppure posso ricorrere a metodi poco ortodossi o terroristici. Difatto tutto quello che nella vita ho ottenuto, non mi è mai stato donato, me lo sono procacciato con l'astuzia, la sagacia, l'ho estorto in mille e più modi. 

Io ho sperimentato questo nelle relazioni: l'esaudire o meno delle aspettative diventa arma di ricatto. Ho sempre ottenuto tantissimo barando sulle mie aspettative. Mentre mi dico, come può essere divertente e appassionante accompagnarti a fare shopping o passarti l'aspirapolvere, ti faccio capire, che in quel momento, dato che ti amo, il mio massimo ideale di vita è fare questo, per farti felice. Poi io mi dico: " Ora le chiedo di venire con me a bere una birra! Vuoi scommettere che mi dirà che la birra non le piace?". E che capita? Parte un sermone sull'inutilità di andare al bar, su quanto fa schifo la birra, ecc..ecc..ecc...
Così cosa imparo? Se io chiedo A, dato che ho chiesto A, si farà di tutto per negarmi A. Se io insisto mi si dirà che sono un bambino capriccioso. Così ho imparato a: prima fare, poi raccontarti ciò che ho fatto. Le mie azionim tante volte precedono le decisioni.

Bastare all'altro? Ma non diciamo fesserie.
Vuoi che l'altro si senta a suo agio?
Ti accorgi che può darti solo un cucchiaio di minestra?
Ok, valorizzerai al massimo questo suo cucchiaio.
Poi se hai fame, andrai al ristorante.

Chiara, ripeto, è stata pratica e scaltra.
Anzichè avviare un'assurda polemica scassamaroni a suo marito, per giustificare magari, la sua inibizione a compiere questa mattana, ha optato per la via pratica di dirsi: " Perchè no?" "Data la nostra complicità, possiamo provare anche questa esperienza no? Sono cazzi nostri del resto!".
Vedi Persa, esistono mariti succubi, che se la mettono via, e altri che per davanti fanno gli ipocriti mariti tutto lavoro e famiglia, e poi ci vanno con le escorts nei privè.

Poi queste son cazzate...mica le ha chiesto di girare nuda per la piazza del paese eh? Mica l'ha costretta a battere eh? E' stato solo un gioco di coppia.

Forse l'errore gravissimo è stato condividere la sua esperienza con il forum, dove chi non la pensa come lei, è semplicemente inorridito.

Il marito di Chiara, ha dimostrato di conoscere sua moglie.
Se lui sapeva che sua moglie non avrebbe MAI acconsentito, o se la metteva via, o ci andava con un'altra. O ci andava da solo.

Guarda me...mia moglie dava per scontato, che mai avrei trovato una che mi accompagnava, non poteva esistere una donna così depravata eh? Fu vittima del suo pregiudizio. 
Ovvio il giorno dopo tutto entusiasta le raccontai della mia mattana e rimase allibita e sconcertata.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu dai questo significato a "bastare" io gli do il significato che si dà comunemente ovvere di bastare l'uno all'altra, completarsi.
> In quanto al desiderio di varietà con altre persone o con altri mezzi "strani" (l'hai detto tu non so cosa tu intenda ...se penso al film, a parte il rischio di schiantarsi in auto, non ricordo nulla di strano se non il volersi sentire originali ad ogni costo per pochezza esistenziale) è perché quello che si considera "normale" (e anche qui non so cosa tu intenda) non eccita a sufficienza, se no perché cercare altro?


Chiarito cosa intendi per bastare. Cerca di lasciar perdere per un attimo i privè. Non voglio scendere in dettagli mi sembra anche di cattivo gusto. Lo famo strano era per citare il film non per prenderlo come esempio. Certo loro se non lo fanno strano non si eccita e questo è un problema ovviamente.
Io ho sempre pensato di essere soddisfatta della mia vita sessuale. Altri racconti, mi scioccavano e mi sembravano cose per persone che come dici tu avevano bisogno di cose diverse per eccitarsi. Poi è successo quello che è successo e ho scoperto che non è così. Non è che la posizione del missionario (scusa arrivo all'eccesso) non mi soddisfa anzi ma non per questo ogni tanto non posso provare altro. Quanto provare e cosa provare va da coppia a coppia. Maggiorenni e consenzienti secondo me tutto è lecito. Per questo pur non avendo, per ora, le stesse curiosità di Chiara non riesco a non pensare che ha fatto bene se è quello che lei e suo marito desideravano.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Chiarito cosa intendi per bastare. Cerca di lasciar perdere per un attimo i privè. Non voglio scendere in dettagli mi sembra anche di cattivo gusto. Lo famo strano era per citare il film non per prenderlo come esempio. Certo loro se non lo fanno strano non si eccita e questo è un problema ovviamente.
> Io ho sempre pensato di essere soddisfatta della mia vita sessuale. Altri racconti, mi scioccavano e mi sembravano cose per persone che come dici tu avevano bisogno di cose diverse per eccitarsi. Poi è successo quello che è successo e ho scoperto che non è così. Non è che la posizione del missionario (scusa arrivo all'eccesso) non mi soddisfa anzi ma non per questo ogni tanto non posso provare altro. Quanto provare e cosa provare va da coppia a coppia. Maggiorenni e consenzienti secondo me tutto è lecito. Per questo pur non avendo, per ora, le stesse curiosità di Chiara non riesco a non pensare che ha fatto bene se è quello che lei e suo marito desideravano.


Cosa non è poi la complicità!:up::up::up:
Invece tante volte bisogna reprimersi e stare a quanto l'altro concede.
Ripeto, io devo le mie "fortune" solo alle donne. Loro mi hanno insegnato tutto!:up::up::up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Chiarito cosa intendi per bastare. Cerca di lasciar perdere per un attimo i privè. Non voglio scendere in dettagli mi sembra anche di cattivo gusto. Lo famo strano era per citare il film non per prenderlo come esempio. Certo loro se non lo fanno strano non si eccita e questo è un problema ovviamente.
> Io ho sempre pensato di essere soddisfatta della mia vita sessuale. Altri racconti, mi scioccavano e mi sembravano cose per persone che come dici tu avevano bisogno di cose diverse per eccitarsi. Poi è successo quello che è successo e ho scoperto che non è così. Non è che la posizione del missionario (scusa arrivo all'eccesso) non mi soddisfa anzi ma non per questo ogni tanto non posso provare altro. Quanto provare e cosa provare va da coppia a coppia. Maggiorenni e consenzienti secondo me tutto è lecito. Per questo pur non avendo, per ora, le stesse curiosità di Chiara non riesco a non pensare che ha fatto bene se è quello che lei e suo marito desideravano.


Se non scendi nei particolari non si capisce però.
Paragonare il cambio di posizioni o altre varianti di coppia al far entrare altre persone nella propria intimità mi pare improponibile, sono cose ben diverse, ma molto diverse.
Il caso di Chiara ...son fatti suoi. Ha chiesto pareri e pareri le sono stati dati.
Che a lei non sia pesato non lo metto in dubbio se ha avuto già molteplici esperienze con molteplici amanti. 
Non è certo donna che ha le mie stesse modalità ad entrare in intimità con altre persone. 
Lecito e legale sono due termini diversi. Lecito è un termine che attiene alla morale e quel che è lecito per uno non lo è per un altro. Ovvio che di quel che fanno gli altri, se non ci tocca, e se non è illegale non ci frega nulla ...purtroppo.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se non scendi nei particolari non si capisce però.
> Paragonare il cambio di posizioni o altre varianti di coppia al far entrare altre persone nella propria intimità mi pare improponibile, sono cose ben diverse, ma molto diverse.
> Il caso di Chiara ...son fatti suoi. Ha chiesto pareri e pareri le sono stati dati.
> Che a lei non sia pesato non lo metto in dubbio se ha avuto già molteplici esperienze con molteplici amanti.
> ...


 
Avere avuto molteplici amanti non vuol dire essere disposti a fare sesso contemporaneamente con più persone o fare sesso con il tuo partner mentre altri guardano. Anche questo è ben diverso.
Ho banalizzato parlando della posizione. Era per far capire che non credo che uno che va nei privè è perchè si eccita solo lì. si eccita anche lì poi probabilmente può tranquillamente eccitarsi anche nel fare sesso nella posizione più banale. 
come diceva il conte certo che se vai nel privè tutte le settimane allo stesso giorno perde l'idea del "famolo strano" ma diventa abitudine anche quella. Quella deve essere una variante che va bene. Adoro le mele, le pere e le arance ma ogni tanto mangio una primizia (che può essere il privè, il sesso a 3, pratiche che comunemente sono definite contro natura, farlo in ascensore in un luogo pubblicom che ne so oguno ha le sue fantasie, ecc.......) non per questo il giorno dopo le pere, le arance e le mele mi piacciono di meno.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Avere avuto molteplici amanti non vuol dire essere disposti a fare sesso contemporaneamente con più persone o fare sesso con il tuo partner mentre altri guardano. Anche questo è ben diverso.*
> Ho banalizzato parlando della posizione. Era per far capire che non credo che uno che va nei privè è perchè si eccita solo lì. si eccita anche lì poi probabilmente può tranquillamente eccitarsi anche nel fare sesso nella posizione più banale.
> come diceva il conte certo che se vai nel privè tutte le settimane allo stesso giorno perde l'idea del "famolo strano" ma diventa abitudine anche quella. *Quella deve essere una variante che va bene. Adoro le mele, le pere e le arance ma ogni tanto mangio una primizia (che può essere il privè, il sesso a 3, pratiche che comunemente sono definite contro natura, farlo in ascensore in un luogo pubblicom che ne so oguno ha le sue fantasie, ecc.......) non per questo il giorno dopo le pere, le arance e le mele mi piacciono di meno..*...


 *Ho capito quello che intendi. *
*Ma non condivido*.
*Del resto non condividi neanche tu ...se ti rileggi*...


----------



## Iris (19 Agosto 2010)

Nella mia sensibilità, far l'amore a tre, quattro, o quant'altro, è ben altro che condividere le proprie fantasie e realizzarle con uno solo.
E non  credo di essere l'unica a pensarla così. 
E penso pure che un uomo innamorato la propria donna, non la dividerebbe con nessuno.
E poi, come si è largamente detto, il senso del possesso, spesso intollerabile normalmente, sia assolutamente afrodisiaco in altre occasioni.
Se il mio uomo, mi dice che sono sua, mentre sto facendo la spesa, o sto al lavoro...magari mi dà noia, a letto, lo trovo eccitante.
Se mi porta in un privè, per cercare nuovi stimoli, fa passare i miei.


----------



## geisha (19 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Nella mia sensibilità, far l'amore a tre, quattro, o quant'altro, è ben altro che condividere le proprie fantasie e realizzarle con uno solo.
> E non credo di essere l'unica a pensarla così.
> E penso pure che un uomo innamorato la propria donna, non la dividerebbe con nessuno.
> E poi, come si è largamente detto, il senso del possesso, spesso intollerabile normalmente, sia assolutamente afrodisiaco in altre occasioni.
> ...


un conto è esprimere la propria un conto è affermare e deridere chi non la pensa come altri.
non la pensiamo nello stesso modo, bene, mi piace perchè la diversità è ciò che ci ha permesso in tutti i campi di evolverci.
per il resto concordo, a me urla sempre sei la mia troia e mi fa impazzire me lo dicesse mentre prendiamo un caffè forse gli arriverebbe pure uno schiaffo!!!!!


----------



## geisha (19 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avere avuto molteplici amanti non vuol dire essere disposti a fare sesso contemporaneamente con più persone o fare sesso con il tuo partner mentre altri guardano. Anche questo è ben diverso.
> Ho banalizzato parlando della posizione. Era per far capire che non credo che uno che va nei privè è perchè si eccita solo lì. si eccita anche lì poi probabilmente può tranquillamente eccitarsi anche nel fare sesso nella posizione più banale.
> come diceva il conte certo che se vai nel privè tutte le settimane allo stesso giorno perde l'idea del "famolo strano" ma diventa abitudine anche quella. Quella deve essere una variante che va bene. Adoro le mele, le pere e le arance ma ogni tanto mangio una primizia (che può essere il privè, il sesso a 3, pratiche che comunemente sono definite contro natura, farlo in ascensore in un luogo pubblicom che ne so oguno ha le sue fantasie, ecc.......) non per questo il giorno dopo le pere, le arance e le mele mi piacciono di meno.....


quoto ma non tutti vediamo il sesso nella stessa maniera.
per esempio una mia amica inorridiva se parlavo di sesso in macchina, diceva siamo donne, evolute, ci meritiamo molto di piu', ci vuole l'albergo a 5 stelle, le rose sul letto, la cena al lume......... ma credimi io ogni tanto ne ho voglia, sarà perchè ritorni alla fase adolescianziale, al pericolo di essere scoperti, al senso di libertà,  boh a me piace


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> un conto è esprimere la propria un conto è affermare e deridere chi non la pensa come altri.
> non la pensiamo nello stesso modo, bene, mi piace perchè la diversità è ciò che ci ha permesso in tutti i campi di evolverci.
> per il resto concordo, a me urla sempre sei la mia troia e mi fa impazzire me lo dicesse mentre prendiamo un caffè forse gli arriverebbe pure uno schiaffo!!!!!


:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> quoto ma non tutti vediamo il sesso nella stessa maniera.
> per esempio una mia amica inorridiva se parlavo di sesso in macchina, diceva siamo donne, evolute, ci meritiamo molto di piu', ci vuole l'albergo a 5 stelle, le rose sul letto, la cena al lume......... ma credimi io ogni tanto ne ho voglia, sarà perchè ritorni alla fase adolescianziale, al pericolo di essere scoperti, al senso di libertà,  boh a me piace


Vero, ed è inaccettabile dire: sei malata se hai certe fantasie od esigenze.
A me per esempio manca da morire conoscere una donna che su questo pianeta abbia più fantasia di me.


----------



## Minerva (19 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> V*ero, ed è inaccettabile dire: sei malata se hai certe fantasie od esigenze.*
> A me per esempio manca da morire conoscere una donna che su questo pianeta abbia più fantasia di me.


verissimo, come lo è dire sei ipocrita se non la pensi come me


----------



## Iris (19 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero, ed è inaccettabile dire: sei malata se hai certe fantasie od esigenze.
> A me per esempio manca da morire conoscere una donna che su questo pianeta abbia più fantasia di me.


Davvero? Una mia collega è convinta che farà sesso con un extraterrestre.
Mi ha fatto pure vedere la foto.:mexican:
Se quella non è fantasia..dimmelo tu, cosa è...


----------



## geisha (19 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Davvero? Una mia collega è convinta che farà sesso con un extraterrestre.
> Mi ha fatto pure vedere la foto.:mexican:
> Se quella non è fantasia..dimmelo tu, cosa è...


quando si incontrano il 21/12/2012???????
ditelo senno' prendo il numerino pure io :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## geisha (19 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> verissimo, come lo è dire sei ipocrita se non la pensi come me


quoto:up:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Nella mia sensibilità, far l'amore a tre, quattro, o quant'altro, è ben altro che condividere le proprie fantasie e realizzarle con uno solo.
> E non  credo di essere l'unica a pensarla così.
> E penso pure che un uomo innamorato la propria donna, non la dividerebbe con nessuno.
> E poi, come si è largamente detto, il senso del possesso, spesso intollerabile normalmente, sia assolutamente afrodisiaco in altre occasioni.
> ...


Sono solo giochi.
Ora ci si arriva sempre per gradi.
Perchè arrivare a realizzare le fantasie può essere molto deludente.
Ovvio tu parli di un uomo innamorato. Verissimo. Ma dopo anni e anni che sei assieme cominci anche a cambiare. Sei meno innamorato e inizi avedere la donna con più criticità e obiettività. Iniziano le provocazioni...ehi ti piacerebbe così o colà? E sai una cosa? L'idea del privè a me venne per realizzare non una mia fantasia, ma una sua: quella di spiare due amanti.
Così magari uno inizia a dire, ti piacerebbe farlo io, te e un'altra o io, te e un altro?
E su queste cose ci sono delle rules.
Se la terza è una donna, sceglie il lui chi.
Se il tero è un uomo, sceglie lei.

Ma bisogna avere un equilibrio emotivo da brivido.
Perchè scatta un meccanismo terrificante: il confronto.
Mettiamo che tu abbia un seno piccolo e acerbo, e finiamo a letto in tre con una che ha la quinta. Tu mi vedi magari uscir pazzo per il seno di sta qua, e se io faccio capire a te che preferisco il suo al tuo, siamo tutti e tre nei guai.
Lo stesso dicasi per l'uomo.
Alla fine della fiera hai solo paura che il terzo sia più dotato e resistente di te. E se lei ti fa capire che con sto terzo gode tre volte meglio di te sei nei guai.

Nel sesso a tre, bisogna che la coppia ufficiale permetta di giocare al terzo fino a dove hanno deciso.

Ma il 90% della situazione è gioco mentale, ok?

Poi io sono stato fortunato, sono tutte cose che ho sperimentato in gioventù negli anni universitari, dove la primiscuità sessuale era somma.
Dai Iris, sai no come finivano certe festine o no?
Insomma solo quelli come me, che vivevano in un appartamento nella città universitaria, si davano a certi bagordi? Mah...


----------



## geisha (19 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero, ed è inaccettabile dire: sei malata se hai certe fantasie od esigenze.
> A me per esempio manca da morire conoscere una donna che su questo pianeta abbia più fantasia di me.


il mio che secondo me qui e la mi legge dice che io non ho limiti!!!!
e io mi diverto........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Davvero? Una mia collega è convinta che farà sesso con un extraterrestre.
> Mi ha fatto pure vedere la foto.:mexican:
> Se quella non è fantasia..dimmelo tu, cosa è...


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v--IqqusnNQ


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> il mio che secondo me qui e la mi legge dice che io non ho limiti!!!!
> e io mi diverto........


Brava, il tuo: altro uomo fortunato


----------



## geisha (19 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono solo giochi.
> Ora ci si arriva sempre per gradi.
> Perchè arrivare a realizzare le fantasie può essere molto deludente.
> Ovvio tu parli di un uomo innamorato. Verissimo. Ma dopo anni e anni che sei assieme cominci anche a cambiare. Sei meno innamorato e inizi avedere la donna con più criticità e obiettività. Iniziano le provocazioni...ehi ti piacerebbe così o colà? E sai una cosa? L'idea del privè a me venne per realizzare non una mia fantasia, ma una sua: quella di spiare due amanti.
> ...


a volte il fare arriva dopo molto pensare, spesso rimane tutto una fantasia e il giocare così è molto intrigante, a mio avviso eh


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> un conto è esprimere la propria un conto è affermare e deridere chi non la pensa come altri.
> non la pensiamo nello stesso modo, bene, mi piace perchè la diversità è ciò che ci ha permesso in tutti i campi di evolverci.
> per il resto concordo, a me urla sempre sei la mia troia e mi fa impazzire me lo dicesse mentre prendiamo un caffè forse gli arriverebbe pure uno schiaffo!!!!!


Quoto proprio tutto


----------



## Iris (19 Agosto 2010)

Eh si...le tette più grosse, il pisello più grosso...:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero, ed è inaccettabile dire: sei malata se hai certe fantasie od esigenze.
> *A me per esempio manca da morire conoscere una donna che su questo pianeta abbia più fantasia di me.*


Non ti conosco ma qui la vedo dura.......


----------



## Iris (19 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto proprio tutto


 
Siete un bel gruppetto a pensarla alla stessa stregua.:up:
Quasi quasi il privè non vi serve.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Siete un bel gruppetto a pensarla alla stessa stregua.:up:
> Quasi quasi il privè non vi serve.


O va a finire che il prossimo raduno lo facciamo in un privè, scommetto che Messalina ne sarebbe felice eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Siete un bel gruppetto a pensarla alla stessa stregua.:up:
> Quasi quasi il privè non vi serve.


 Ma tu non hai senso civico e non ti preoccupi di tirar fuori il Paese dalla crisi economica!! :incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Eh si...le tette più grosse, il pisello più grosso...:carneval:


Embè mica cotiche eh?
Per esempio Iris, una cosa che ho sempre osservato in certi frangenti, trovo che le donne siano molto insicure sulla loro bellezza. Mentre i vestiti coprono, la nudità manifesta, e mi fa impazzire quella sensazione in cui lei ti guarda in cerca di conferme: " Vero che ti piaccio? Vero che anch'io sono figa? Vero che sono carina nonostante tutti questi difetti qua?"...
Ma come s'incazzano se dici loro: " Ehi, mica hai più vent'anni eh?"

Pensaci Iris, se tu concedi il tuo partner ad un altra, che fai se poi lui perde la testa per sta qua? 

Insomma sono giochini intriganti perchè "pericolosi", ed è inutile nasconderselo, i morsi della gelosia sono fortissimi. 

Infatti esistono anche coppie che dopo aver fatto certe esperienze, vanno in tilt, e non riescono più a guardarsi in faccia per la vergogna.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Vero, ed è inaccettabile dire: sei malata se hai certe fantasie od esigenze.
> ...


Embè ovvio se una si spaventa si blocca eh?


----------



## Minerva (19 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ti conosco ma qui la vedo dura.......


ammazza che giaguare :racchia:


----------



## tenebroso67 (19 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> ..........per il resto concordo, a me urla sempre sei la mia troia e mi fa impazzire me lo dicesse mentre prendiamo un caffè forse gli arriverebbe pure uno schiaffo!!!!!


Perche' in quella situazione e' un modo forte e deciso
di far capire che ci si sta comportando senza inibizioni 
ovvero si sta cercando di far godere al massimo il patner .
Quindi penso non sia per niente un'offesa.

Ma paradossalmente, dopo esser stato tradito, 
quando in quei momenti con la mia ex le dicevo che era una troia 
mi rispondeva 
"lo so' che ormai per te sono solo una di quelle".

Quindi : in quei momenti la parola troia per una donna,
*e' una parola che puo' anche eccitare tantisimo.....
.....ma solo se lei stessa non pensa di essere considerata realmente 
in quel momento come tale.....*

Penso invece che *tra amanti *o in una *trombamicizia*
sia *una parola pericolosa*, facile ad essere 
interpretata in modo equivoco sulle intenzioni del momento
proprio per via della situazione ambigua.....


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Siete un bel gruppetto a pensarla alla stessa stregua.:up:
> Quasi quasi il privè non vi serve.


Sai qual è il problema è che io riesco a capire le motivazioni che spingono a cercare nuovi stimoli, e la mia apertura mentale la devo al mio amico. E' una di quelle cose per cui non smetterò mai di rinraziarlo. Ho smesso di dire che schifo, non sono matrimoni, ma l'amore dov'è e ho capito che ciò che a me può non interessare, e fare schifo, per un altro è la cosa più naturale che ci sia e ben venga.
Ma se Chiara (scusa continuo a nominarti) e suo marito sono felici così chi sono io per dire che il mio matrimonio sia migliore del suo o che il mio sia un matrimonio e il suo no. 
Il fatto di non giudicare uno schifo chi va nei privè non significa che a me interessa andarci, poi boh mai dire mai....(anche questo l'ho imparato a mie spese)


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> farfalla ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ammazza che giaguare :racchia:
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Minerva ha detto:
> 
> 
> > in che senso?
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2010)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Perche' in quella situazione e' un modo forte e deciso
> di far capire che ci si sta comportando senza inibizioni
> ovvero si sta cercando di far godere al massimo il patner .
> Quindi penso non sia per niente un'offesa.
> ...





Non è così dipende molto dalla persona che lo dice....


----------



## geisha (19 Agosto 2010)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Perche' in quella situazione e' un modo forte e deciso
> di far capire che ci si sta comportando senza inibizioni
> ovvero si sta cercando di far godere al massimo il patner .
> Quindi penso non sia per niente un'offesa.
> ...




allora son io che son strana........


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Ho capito quello che intendi. *
> *Ma non condivido*.
> *Del resto non condividi neanche tu ...se ti rileggi*...


 
Secondo me sia una psicologa nella vita reale. Ogni volta che scrivo qualcosa mi dici di rileggere come se avessi detto una cosa diversa da quella che volevo dire. Ogni volta rileggo e non ti seguo
Mi sa che sono limitata....mi spiace


----------



## tenebroso67 (19 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> allora son io che son strana........



Beh...se invece e' una parola che non disturba anche in quel genere di situazioni....
....ma anzi il contrario.... 
non tutti siamo uguali....


----------



## tenebroso67 (19 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Non è così dipende molto dalla persona che lo dice....


....dal modo in cui lo dice ??


----------



## Iris (19 Agosto 2010)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Beh...se invece e' una parola che non disturba anche in quel genere di situazioni....
> ....ma anzi il contrario....
> non tutti siamo uguali....


Beh..c'è da dire che spesso l'uomo ha ragione....:rotfl::rotfl:a dare della troia alla moglie

Scusate Ot, e da segnalazione multipla:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (19 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Beh..c'è da dire che spesso l'uomo ha ragione....:rotfl::rotfl:a dare della troia alla moglie
> 
> Scusate Ot, e da segnalazione multipla:singleeye:


questa ti dirò che mi disturba un po'.è un po' come cornuta: non c'è il corrispettivo maschile
cioè...non di cornuto, il contrario


----------



## tenebroso67 (19 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Beh..c'è da dire che spesso l'uomo ha ragione....:rotfl::rotfl:a dare della troia alla moglie
> 
> Scusate Ot, e da segnalazione multipla:singleeye:


Ce ne sara' sicuramente qualcuna che meritera' tale appellativo....


----------



## Iris (19 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa ti dirò che mi disturba un po'.è un po' come cornuta: non c'è il corrispettivo maschile
> cioè...non di cornuto, il contrario


Disturba anche a me, chiaramente...infatti era una battutaccia, e l'ho detto.


----------



## tenebroso67 (19 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa ti dirò che mi disturba un po'.è un po' come cornuta: non c'è il *corrispettivo maschile*
> cioè...non di cornuto, il contrario


Mignotti....

Ho un libro che si intitola : I mignotti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Avere avuto molteplici amanti non vuol dire essere disposti a fare sesso contemporaneamente con più persone o fare sesso con il tuo partner mentre altri guardano. Anche questo è ben diverso.*
> Ho banalizzato parlando della posizione. Era per far capire che non credo che uno che va nei privè è perchè si eccita solo lì. si eccita anche lì poi probabilmente può tranquillamente eccitarsi anche nel fare sesso nella posizione più banale.
> come diceva il conte certo che se vai nel privè tutte le settimane allo stesso giorno perde l'idea del "famolo strano" ma diventa abitudine anche quella. *Quella deve essere una variante che va bene. Adoro le mele, le pere e le arance ma ogni tanto mangio una primizia (che può essere il privè, il sesso a 3, pratiche che comunemente sono definite contro natura, farlo in ascensore in un luogo pubblicom che ne so oguno ha le sue fantasie, ecc.......) non per questo il giorno dopo le pere, le arance e le mele mi piacciono di meno..*...


*Ho capito quello che intendi. *
*Ma non condivido*.
*Del resto non condividi neanche tu ...se ti rileggi*... 


farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me sia una psicologa nella vita reale. Ogni volta che scrivo qualcosa mi dici di rileggere come se avessi detto una cosa diversa da quella che volevo dire. Ogni volta rileggo e non ti seguo
> Mi sa che sono limitata....mi spiace


 Se scrivi:"*Avere avuto molteplici amanti non vuol dire essere disposti a fare sesso contemporaneamente con più persone o fare sesso con il tuo partner mentre altri guardano. Anche questo è ben diverso."*  significa che non consideri far sesso di gruppo una variante come un'altra, perché tu stessa la metti su un piano ben diverso anche dall'aver avuto molti amanti con cui aver sperimentato molte varianti.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Ho capito quello che intendi. *
> *Ma non condivido*.
> *Del resto non condividi neanche tu ...se ti rileggi*...
> 
> Se scrivi:"*Avere avuto molteplici amanti non vuol dire essere disposti a fare sesso contemporaneamente con più persone o fare sesso con il tuo partner mentre altri guardano. Anche questo è ben diverso."* significa che non consideri far sesso di gruppo una variante come un'altra, perché tu stessa la metti su un piano ben diverso anche dall'aver avuto molti amanti con cui aver sperimentato molte varianti.


 
Guarda che sei tu che hai detto che visto che Chiara ha avuto molteplici amanti le viene naturale andare in un privè. E io ti ho detto che non credo che se una ha molte amanti allora di conseguenza le piace l'idea del privè. Io non metto niente su piani diversi...sei tu che fai l'ugualianza molteplici amanti= piace il privè. Io ho detto che secondo me non è vero. Non giudico nè una nè l'altra scelta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che sei tu che hai detto che visto che Chiara ha avuto molteplici amanti le viene naturale andare in un privè. E io ti ho detto che non credo che se una ha molte amanti allora di conseguenza le piace l'idea del privè. Io non metto niente su piani diversi...sei tu che fai l'ugualianza molteplici amanti= piace il privè. Io ho detto che secondo me non è vero. Non giudico nè una nè l'altra scelta.


 Io avevo fatto un discorso diverso riguardo a una diversa predisposizione a far sesso con partner diversi che fa supporre che non si operino molti scarti, cosa, del resto, reciproca.
Questo, per me, facilita la frequentazione di un privé perché non fa partire dal pregiudizio che non si possano trovare partner gradevoli.
Per me, ad esempio, sarebbe sufficiente che uno si trovi in un privé per scartarlo... 
Questo non toglie che il salto che permane da aver un amante o aver avuto più di un amante al far sesso in presenza di estranei o con estranei.
E questo l'hai confermato, mentre prima l'avevo messo sullo stesso piano di una variante di coppia.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Io avevo fatto un discorso diverso riguardo a una diversa predisposizione a far sesso con partner diversi che fa supporre che non si operino molti scarti, cosa, del resto, reciproca.*
> Questo, per me, facilita la frequentazione di un privé perché non fa partire dal pregiudizio che non si possano trovare partner gradevoli.
> Per me, ad esempio, sarebbe sufficiente che uno si trovi in un privé per scartarlo...
> Questo non toglie che il salto che permane da aver un amante o aver avuto più di un amante al far sesso in presenza di estranei o con estranei.
> E questo l'hai confermato, mentre prima l'avevo messo sullo stesso piano di una variante di coppia.


Bè pesante come affermazione....e molto.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> farfalla ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Mi sono spiegata male. Intendevo dire che non è facile per il conte trovare una donna che abbia più fantasie per lui.
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè pesante come affermazione....e molto.


 Perché?
Se si trovano molti partner gradevoli significa che si trovano.
Io non trovo uomini gradevoli in circolazione. Questo non significa che quelli che incontro troverebbero gradevole me, sia chiaro, né tanto meno che potrei piacere a quelli che potrei trovare gradevoli.
Quindi se si trovano significa che la cosa è reciproca.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me sia una psicologa nella vita reale. Ogni volta che scrivo qualcosa mi dici di rileggere come se avessi detto una cosa diversa da quella che volevo dire. Ogni volta rileggo e non ti seguo
> Mi sa che sono limitata....mi spiace


Ma dai farfy, è una delle sue solite tattiche, quando è un po' in difficoltà eh? porta pazienza, sennò inizia con diecimila domande e non ne dai più fuori, sai no di quelle donne che vogliono sempre averla vinta a tutti i costi? Ecco fa conto...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> allora son io che son strana........


donna strana
tutta....:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Beh..c'è da dire che spesso l'uomo ha ragione....:rotfl::rotfl:a dare della troia alla moglie
> 
> Scusate Ot, e da segnalazione multipla:singleeye:


:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ma guarda che è un complimento eh?
La troiaggine è un dono degli dei...
Cosa preferisci? Che ti dica...suora? Suora? SUORA...
NON SONO NA SUORAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA....
A va ben lora...
Putana...putana...putana...
Ah ecco mi sento meglio con me stessa:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Bruto porco
te si ti che te me fe diventare così...
Io sarei tanto una brava donnina...
Ecco colpa tua...
Mi hai traviata:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Disturba anche a me, chiaramente...infatti era una battutaccia, e l'ho detto.


Ma si che c'è no?
Il corrispettivo maschile è porco. No?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché?
> Se si trovano molti partner gradevoli significa che si trovano.
> Io non trovo uomini gradevoli in circolazione. Questo non significa che quelli che incontro troverebbero gradevole me, sia chiaro, né tanto meno che potrei piacere a quelli che potrei trovare gradevoli.
> Quindi se si trovano significa che la cosa è reciproca.




Anche te, però te la racconti eh?
E bella grossa eh?
Se tu fossi di bocca buona, avresti un cavaliere a sera.
Chi troppo vuole nulla stringe eh?
Ciò abbiamo la Sharon Stone del forum eh?

Io che sono di bocca buona, ho sempre trovato tante donne gradevoli, e pochissime sgradevoli.

Ma ti rendi conto di quante prove uno deve superare per sentirsi accettato da te?

Contessina ha tanti amichetti e sai perchè?
Adora gli uomini.

Cosa c'è adesso? Una che adora gli uomini anzichè mettersi a competere con loro, è na troia?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Ma guarda che è un complimento eh?
> La troiaggine è un dono degli dei...
> Cosa preferisci? Che ti dica...suora? Suora? SUORA...
> ...


Qualcuno tempo fà mi ha fatto lo stesso discorso, uguale ti giuro sto ridendo da sola (anche se con un filo di malinconia..)


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> farfalla ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma io l'avevo capito eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché?
> Se si trovano molti partner gradevoli significa che si trovano.
> Io non trovo uomini gradevoli in circolazione. Questo non significa che quelli che incontro troverebbero gradevole me, sia chiaro, né tanto meno che potrei piacere a quelli che potrei trovare gradevoli.
> Quindi se si trovano significa che la cosa è reciproca.


Accidenti ma non puoi rigirare quello che hai appena detto.
Come l'hai scritto prima ti assicuro che aveva ben altro significato.Non facciamo i furbi almeno......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Accidenti ma non puoi rigirare quello che hai appena detto.
> Come l'hai scritto prima ti assicuro che aveva ben altro significato.Non facciamo i furbi almeno......


 Avevo scritto questo:

_Se non scendi nei particolari non si capisce però.
Paragonare il cambio di posizioni o altre varianti di coppia al far entrare altre persone nella propria intimità mi pare improponibile, sono cose ben diverse, ma molto diverse.
*Il caso di Chiara ...son fatti suoi. Ha chiesto pareri e pareri le sono stati dati.
Che a lei non sia pesato non lo metto in dubbio se ha avuto già molteplici esperienze con molteplici amanti. 
Non è certo donna che ha le mie stesse modalità ad entrare in intimità con altre persone. 
*Lecito e legale sono due termini diversi. Lecito è un termine che attiene alla morale e quel che è lecito per uno non lo è per un altro. Ovvio che di quel che fanno gli altri, se non ci tocca, e se non è illegale non ci frega nulla _


Mi riferivo al far sesso con altri uomini con poca "scrematura".
Non al sesso di gruppo, che è il passo seguente. 


Comunque il nick femminile mi ha reso estremamente tollerante.
:ciao:


----------



## Bruja (19 Agosto 2010)

*apperò*



farfalla ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Il mio amico diceva che il divertente era proprio questo...
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> farfalla ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Al tuo amico regalerei l'appartenenza onoraria all'Islam... pensa quante Urì vergini dovrà iniziare nell'al di là...:rotfl:
> ...


----------



## Bruja (19 Agosto 2010)

*farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Bruja ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Scusa non riesco a ridere se penso a lui nell'al di là


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Avevo scritto questo:
> 
> _Se non scendi nei particolari non si capisce però._
> _Paragonare il cambio di posizioni o altre varianti di coppia al far entrare altre persone nella propria intimità mi pare improponibile, sono cose ben diverse, ma molto diverse._
> ...


A parte che avevo quotato il post dove davi da intendere che se uno ha avuto tanti amanti è una a cui "va bene tutto"...
E' la *poco scrematura* che non mi piace....lo trovo offessivo. Ma non posso parlare per Chiara a lei magari scivola addosso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> A parte che avevo quotato il post dove davi da intendere che se uno ha avuto tanti amanti è una a cui "va bene tutto"...
> E' la *poco scrematura* che non mi piace....lo trovo offessivo. Ma non posso parlare per Chiara a lei magari scivola addosso.


Troppo sensibile alle parole che uso io.
Meno a quelle di altri, mi pare.
Trova un'espressione diversa e a te gradita .
Mi sembra chiaro che se una va in un privé parte dalla presunzione che troverà uomini gradevoli con cui avrà piacere di entrare in intimità.
Io mi son sempre domandata dove li trovano gli uomini affascinanti o interessanti per poter avere numerosi amanti, quelle che li hanno.
Ma riconosco che è un mio problema. Ne parlavo tempo fa con un amico.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non capisco il riquotare.
> Ma spero tu ti sia resa conto della cattiveria verso un uomo che non conosci e che presto purtroppo non ci sarà più.
> Quello tra me e il conte era uno scambio di battute molto più "leggero"...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Troppo sensibile alle parole che uso io.
> Meno a quelle di altri, mi pare.
> Trova un'espressione diversa e a te gradita .
> Mi sembra chiaro che se una va in un privé parte dalla presunzione che troverà uomini gradevoli con cui avrà piacere di entrare in intimità.
> ...


Tuo pregiudizio, Cristo Santo.
Se tu entri in un privè non entri con certi progetti e intenzioni, il bello è che non si sa come andrà. Nn sai chi troverai. Nn sai se troverai chi ti piace o meno. 
Dove li trovano? Eh sapessi...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Troppo sensibile alle parole che uso io.
> Meno a quelle di altri, mi pare.
> Trova un'espressione diversa e a te gradita .
> Mi sembra chiaro che se una va in un privé parte dalla presunzione che troverà uomini gradevoli con cui avrà piacere di entrare in intimità.
> ...


Lascia stare..Guarda non ce l'ho con te la mia sensibilità non varia a seconda delle persone con cui parlo.
E poi non è questione di mia sensibilità. Non hai mica "offeso" me, ho solo detto che al posto di Chiara mi sentirei offesa magari a lei non gliene può fregare di meno.
Sugli uomini affascinanti credo che tutto sia molto soggettivo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lascia stare..Guarda non ce l'ho con te la mia sensibilità non varia a seconda delle persone con cui parlo.
> E poi non è questione di mia sensibilità. Non hai mica "offeso" me, ho solo detto che al posto di Chiara mi sentirei offesa magari a lei non gliene può fregare di meno.
> Sugli uomini affascinanti credo che tutto sia molto soggettivo...


E io che dicevo?
Dicevo che di affascinanti io non ne trovo, io, non che non esistono per altre.
Sono certa che chiunque frequentasse un privé per ciò stesso non lo troverei più affascinante.


----------



## Bruja (19 Agosto 2010)

*mi scuso*



farfalla ha detto:


> Bruja ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non capisco il riquotare.
> ...


----------



## Abigail (19 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tuo pregiudizio, Cristo Santo.
> Se tu entri in un* privè non entri con certi progetti e intenzioni,* il bello è che non si sa come andrà. Nn sai chi troverai. Nn sai se troverai chi ti piace o meno.
> Dove li trovano? Eh sapessi...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
vedi? se diceste: entro in un privè per trombare chi mi piace e mi attrae lo accetterei senza problemi. O entri con l'intenzione di trovare il quarto a briscola?
E' il solito nascondersi le cose che lo rende ridicolo.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> vedi? se diceste: entro in un privè per trombare chi mi piace e mi attrae lo accetterei senza problemi. O entri con l'intenzione di trovare il quarto a briscola?
> E' il solito nascondersi le cose che lo rende ridicolo.


Ecco mica è detto che appunto che trovi chi ti piace o ti attrae.
Sto tema è forte per me: se una non mi piace, può fare tutto quello che vuole, "lui" la disdegna.
Sono impotente?


----------



## Abigail (19 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco mica è detto che appunto che trovi chi ti piace o ti attrae.
> Sto tema è forte per me: se una non mi piace, può fare tutto quello che vuole, "lui" la disdegna.
> Sono impotente?


oh signur!! ma tu entri con l'intenzione di trovarne una da trombare , no???


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> farfalla ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ho affrontato la'rgomento attraverso la frase del conte, che per quanto "leggero" ha sempre una tendenza perdonistica e tollerante per i trasgressori.
> ...


----------



## Mari' (19 Agosto 2010)

A me sto 3d mi fa ridere :rofl::rofl::rofl: tutti contro tutti :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> oh signur!! ma tu entri con l'intenzione di trovarne una da trombare , no???


NO. Io entro solo con l'intenzione di venir coinvolto in una certa situazione e atmosfera. Mi piace da impazzire vedere come fanno gli altri a fare certe cose. Poi è capitato appunto di venir trascinato, ma non mi ricordo molto bene, ero via con la testa in un altro mondo, ok? Non saprei neanche descriverti nè un corpo nè un volto. Ma la prima intenzione è sempre stato condividere un momento con chi mi accompagnava. 
L'intenzione è: dimenticarmi di cosa sono e chi sono.
Lasciare fuori dalla porta tutti i problemi.
Sentirmi libero.
Vivere un momento così.

Ma se vuoi che te lo dica te lo dico:
Andare nei privè è na cagata bestiale.
Dopo che ci sei andato ci ridi su e ti dici, ah beata umanità tutto qua?

A me vedere soprattutto le donne come si comportavano con i loro uomini mi ha intenerito così tanto che sono scoppiato a piangere dalla commozione.

Non è che sotto sotto si ha paura di assistere ai comportamenti sessuali degli altri umani?


----------



## Mari' (19 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO. Io entro solo con l'intenzione di venir coinvolto in una certa situazione e atmosfera. Mi piace da impazzire vedere come fanno gli altri a fare certe cose. Poi è capitato appunto di venir trascinato, ma non mi ricordo molto bene, ero via con la testa in un altro mondo, ok? Non saprei neanche descriverti nè un corpo nè un volto. Ma la prima intenzione è sempre stato condividere un momento con chi mi accompagnava.
> L'intenzione è: dimenticarmi di cosa sono e chi sono.
> Lasciare fuori dalla porta tutti i problemi.
> Sentirmi libero.
> ...



Della serie: Chi non piscia in compagnia, o e' un ladro, o e' una spia!!!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bruja (19 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bruja ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Scusa tu ho dato per scontato che avessi letto la mia storia..
> ...


----------



## Bruja (19 Agosto 2010)

*conte*

humm.... non vorrei darti una notizia sconvolgente ma i voyeurs fanno circa le stesse cose che hai descritto.
Ognuno ha diversi gradi di partecipazione, ma il succo é quello... guardare ciò che gli altri fanno nei momenti "travolgenti"...
Bruja


----------



## Abigail (19 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è che sotto sotto si ha paura di assistere ai comportamenti sessuali degli altri umani?


No 
Non capisco perchè  dovrebbe.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> No
> Non capisco perchè dovrebbe.


 Per esorcizzare le proprie insicurezze osservando le altrui.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Della serie: Chi non piscia in compagnia, o e' un ladro, o e' una spia!!!!!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Beh Marì vediamola così;
Amore per il sesso come pratica: minimo comun multiplo.
Arrivare allo scambio completo: massimo comun divisore.
Ma posso dirti una cosa?
Le mogli che ho conosciuto lì, dicono: " Meglio questo di quelle sfigate che stanno a casa a far la calzetta mentre i mariti sperperano denari nei nightclubs o nei lap dance".

Solo una volta sono stato in un lap e mi sono annoiato da morire, cioè, neanche nei miei momenti di maggior passione ho avuto gli occhi sgranati come i clienti del posto solo perchè queste fanno gran moine.

Ma ribadisco un altro concetto: il locale.
Metà locale è una fantastica discoteca.
Ci sono anche quelli che ogni tanto fanno un giretto nei corridoi e poi tornano lì a bere e a ballare.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> humm.... non vorrei darti una notizia sconvolgente ma i voyeurs fanno circa le stesse cose che hai descritto.
> Ognuno ha diversi gradi di partecipazione, ma il succo é quello... guardare ciò che gli altri fanno nei momenti "travolgenti"...
> Bruja


Ecco appunto: 
Utile e dilettevole.
Immagina gli esibizionisti che si fanno guardare dai voyeurs: un gioco. Ben differente da quando becchi uno che ti spia contro la tua volontà.

Infine se sti locali non trovassero favore, non avrebbero spopolato, ma sarebbero vuoti.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per esorcizzare le proprie insicurezze osservando le altrui.


Perchè no? Potrebbe essere un'ipotesi.


----------



## Abigail (19 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per esorcizzare le proprie insicurezze osservando le altrui.





contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè no? Potrebbe essere un'ipotesi.



Fate il sesso molto più complicato di quanto sia


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Fate il sesso molto più complicato di quanto sia


Ma che palle, ognuno lo faccia come gli piace no?
Che problemi che ti fai.
Tra uomo e donna i problemi nascono solo quando a uno piace tanto e all'altro così così, no?
Ovvio per quello a cui piace così così, non è nessuna fatica rinunciare a bone occasioni.


----------



## Mari' (19 Agosto 2010)

*Sensazioni*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che palle, ognuno lo faccia come gli piace no?
> Che problemi che ti fai.
> Tra uomo e donna i problemi nascono solo quando a uno piace tanto e all'altro così così, no?
> Ovvio per quello a cui piace così così, non è nessuna fatica rinunciare a bone occasioni.



Pinceton ... tu troppo spesso parli di sesso e cosi via  ho la sensazione che sei tutto fumo e poco arrosto  ... chi lo fa, poco ne parla .



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Nun te incazzza!​


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pinceton ... tu troppo spesso parli di sesso e cosi via  ho la sensazione che sei tutto fumo e poco arrosto  ... chi lo fa, poco ne parla .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vero...
Mi manca da morire.
Ma dovrei tradire per farlo eh?


----------



## Bruja (19 Agosto 2010)

*conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco appunto:
> Utile e dilettevole.
> Immagina gli esibizionisti che si fanno guardare dai voyeurs: un gioco. Ben differente da quando becchi uno che ti spia contro la tua volontà.
> 
> Infine se sti locali non trovassero favore, non avrebbero spopolato, ma sarebbero vuoti.


n


Perfettamente d'accordo, non mi riferivo ai guardoni clandestini.
Certo che questi locali trovano favore... é come la canzone delle prostitute... nessuno ci va ma girano miliardi :rotfl:
Poi ovviamente c'é chi va per vedere, per partecipare o per scambiare...ognuno ha il suo estro.
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (19 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero...
> *Mi manca da morire.*
> Ma dovrei tradire per farlo eh?



CHI? 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Bruja (19 Agosto 2010)

*...........*



Mari' ha detto:


> CHI?
> 
> :mrgreen:


 
:sorpreso::serpe::rotfl:

Bruja


----------



## Mari' (19 Agosto 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> :sorpreso::serpe::rotfl:
> 
> Bruja


NO no, veramente non ho capito :angeletto:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> CHI?
> 
> :mrgreen:


La ciacchera Marì, la ciacchera presente?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Agosto 2010)

Bellissimo!

Un tema principale e tante, tantissime divagazioni...

E' davvero difficile tirare le fila di tante diverse opinioni.

Provo, alla luce della mia esperienza.

E' vero che nei priveè si va per curiosità, per gioco, con l'intenzione di vedere l'effetto che fa.
Finchè non ci sei stato non sai cosa può succedere.
Ma io ci sono entrata con le idee chiare su quello che NON volevo fare.
Confermo tutto quello che ha detto il Contepinceton: ho trovato discrezione, pulizia, niente volgarità.
Ho visto persone tranquille e rilassate, che si godevano la serata sia nella discoteca che nel vero e proprio priveè.

Io non ci sono andata per trovare persone interessanti con cui discutere di filosofia, politica e arte: ho già conoscenze con cui farlo.
Ho conosciuto persone interessanti dal punto di vista sessuale, nel senso che condividono la mia stessa visione libera del sesso.

E' vero che  si è trattato di un regalo anche a me stessa, ma ci sarei potuta andare con i miei amichetti, mentre io questa esperienza volevo farla proprio con mio marito. Perchè lui era da tempo curioso, era lui che amava di più le fantasie, perchè era lui che una volta mi diceva "sei inibita"e mi portava nei negozi per regalarmi capi di vestiario più sexy.....io l'ho accontentato gradualmente, senza snaturarmi, cercando di capire quello che faceva piacere a entrambi. Ho scoperto che mi piace piacere anche agli altri e non solo a lui.

*E penso che le donne di questo forum, se fossero oneste con sè stesse fino infondo ammetterebbero che il sentirsi desiderate da più uomini non è sintomo di insicurezza, ma fa parte della natura femminile.*

Il priveè è sicuramente un modo per estremizzare questa situazione, portarla al limite tenendola sotto controllo. Così, a mio avviso, se ne può ricavare un benessere, come con qualsiasi altra attività ricreativa che ci fa piacere praticare. Basta essere consenzienti e sapere qello che si vuole
C'è chi non lo vede come una cosa onesta. E' una question e di sensibilità personale.

Infine: non so se le persone che conosco, sapendo che ci sono stata, mi considererebbero una persona di serie B.


----------



## Eliade (19 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Qualche tempo fa aveva cominciato a manifestare il desiderio di visitare almeno una volta un Club Priveè.
> La curiosità maschile per certe situazioni intriganti....


 Perdonami se te lo dico (e se ho saltato 70 e passa pagine di forum), ma non ci vedo nulla di buono...

Anche sullo stupirlo, non ne sarei così sicura...

In ogni caso, te ne accorgerai col tempo...buona fortuna, ne avrai bisogno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Agosto 2010)

Chiarisco per Chiara. 
Io non ti considero di serie B. A dir la verità non considero di serie B nessuno, anche perché non credo che ci sia un campionato tra gli esseri umani.
Semplicemente non avendo la mia visione del sesso e delle relazioni sentimentali non potremmo avere una relazione tra noi di quel tipo, così come non potrei averla con un uomo che condividesse la tua visione.
Questo non esclude che potremmo essere persone con altre cose in comune.
Io tendo a privilegiare nelle relazioni l'aspetto personale più che culturale, che si può coltivare personalmente o in ambiti più strutturati, e sarebbe inevitabile per me, se fossimo amiche, cercare di portarti a condurre una vita che io considero più rispettosa. Così come, probabilmente, tu vorresti portarmi a condurre quella che tu consideri più libera e giocosa. Ma non essendo amiche il problema non si pone.
Ti garantisco che io ho una buona autostima, pur riconoscendo difetti e limiti, e che se c'è una cosa su cui non ho mai dubitato è di piacere.
Ovvio oggi non ho la pretesa di far voltar la testa.
Sarà un problema l'età per chi sente il bisogno di vedere concretamente di poter suscitare interesse sessuale.
Il problema principale oggi non è solo di non trovare uomini a me gradevoli, ma proprio di trovare uomini di età adeguata che abbiano ancora la capacità di provare interesse per una donna. Anche se quello in carrozzina che mi strizzava l'occhio mi porta a non disperare.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Agosto 2010)

So di piacere, anche parecchio, modestie a parte:carneval: almeno esteticamente poi caratterialmente e' un'altra questione
Preferisco non costruirci su la mia autostima anche perche' credo ci voglia ben poco per "provocare" il desiderio da parte degli uomini... fai un attimo la gatta morta ed e' fatta.

Detesto i discorsi generalizzati "se foste oneste ammettereste che...la natura femminile bla bla bla" sono onesta e ammetto che me ne importi tanto quanto. Non sono flirtereccia per natura mia, tranne rari casi di scemenza o scherzi con persone che conosco, per il resto sono un orso difficilmente avvicinabile


----------



## Abigail (20 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ma che palle, ognuno lo faccia come gli piace no?*
> Che problemi che ti fai.
> Tra uomo e donna i problemi nascono solo quando a uno piace tanto e all'altro così così, no?
> Ovvio per quello a cui piace così così, non è nessuna fatica rinunciare a bone occasioni.


è sempre un piacere confrontarsi con te.
Partendo dal presupposto che 9 volte su 10 capisci  roma per toma e che quell'unica che pare tu capisca ripondi a capocchia.
Contento tu:up:


----------



## Abigail (20 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *E penso che le donne di questo forum, se fossero oneste con sè stesse fino infondo ammetterebbero che il sentirsi desiderate da più uomini non è sintomo di insicurezza, ma fa parte della natura femminile.*
> 
> .


e anche oggi bagnetto con acqua bella  calda garantito:up:
MI fa sorridere che si grassettino pure delle ovvietà quasi imbarazzanti


----------



## Lettrice (20 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> e anche oggi bagnetto con acqua bella  calda garantito:up:
> MI fa sorridere che si grassettino pure delle ovvietà quasi imbarazzanti


Non disdegnare una doccia calda che, almeno dalle mie parti, fa freddino:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *La ciacchera* Marì, la ciacchera presente?


... e soreta Pinceton :mrgreen: (s'e' quella che ho capito io).


----------



## Abigail (20 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non disdegnare una doccia calda che, almeno dalle mie parti, fa freddino:carneval:


senza contare che è tutto aggratissss:mexican:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (20 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sabato scorso ho fatto un regalo a mio marito.
> 
> Qualche tempo fa aveva cominciato a manifestare il desiderio di visitare almeno una volta un Club Priveè.
> La curiosità maschile per certe situazioni intriganti....
> ...


Non sono mai entrato in posti del genere. Potrei, ma non mi seducono. Però sono mediamente molto seduttivi. Consentono, per certi versi, il ritorno alle origini, quando l'accoppiamento non veniva occultato. 
Lo vedo essenzialmente maschilista, pur rispondendo anche a fantasie recondite femminili. Può essere una delle libertà in questo mondo non sempre libero. Può essere una galera in questo mondo pieno di gabbie.


----------



## Abigail (20 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Non sono mai entrato in posti del genere. Potrei, ma non mi seducono. Però sono mediamente molto seduttivi. Consentono, per certi versi, *il ritorno alle origini, quando l'accoppiamento non veniva occultato. *
> Lo vedo essenzialmente maschilista, pur rispondendo anche a fantasie recondite femminili. Può essere una delle libertà in questo mondo non sempre libero. Può essere una galera in questo mondo pieno di gabbie.


perchè oggi lo è?


----------



## Iris (20 Agosto 2010)

Mah...per come la vedo io..se  volete andare nei privè andateci...farete pure guadagnare chi li gestisce...ma non facciamoci dietrologia sociologica, o ancor peggio antropologica, perchè mi pare francamente ridicolo.
ormai l'argomento mi pare esaurito...che vuoi dire più?


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (20 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> perchè oggi lo è?


Si. Lo fai a casetta, in villetta, in Hotel, in Motel, in car, in minicar.....
Non al centro della piazza, al banco del bar o alle casse del centro commerciale.


----------



## Abigail (20 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Si. Lo fai a casetta, in villetta, in Hotel, in Motel, in car, in minicar.....
> Non al centro della piazza, al banco del bar o alle casse del centro commerciale.


Non mi risulta


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (20 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Non mi risulta


Allora ho sbagliato mondo.


----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Allora ho sbagliato mondo.


Vuoi scendere?


----------



## Lettrice (20 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Mah...per come la vedo io..se  volete andare nei privè andateci...farete pure guadagnare chi li gestisce...ma non facciamoci dietrologia sociologica, o ancor peggio antropologica, perchè mi pare francamente ridicolo.
> ormai l'argomento mi pare esaurito...che vuoi dire più?


Acidona! Solo perche' tu non sei andata al prive' con l'homo...tie'!


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (20 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vuoi scendere?


Prima devo salirci.....


----------



## Iris (20 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Acidona! Solo perche' tu non sei andata al prive' con l'homo...tie'!


Si...l'Homoerectus:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (20 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Mah...per come la vedo io..*se  volete andare nei privè andateci...*farete pure guadagnare chi li gestisce...ma non facciamoci dietrologia sociologica, o ancor peggio antropologica, perchè mi pare francamente ridicolo.
> ormai l'argomento mi pare esaurito...che vuoi dire più?


democratica e generosa:carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Prima devo salirci.....


A volte è più salutare una passeggiata. Magari poi ne passa un altro, no?


----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A volte è più salutare una passeggiata. Magari poi ne passa un altro, no?



... gia', pero' ... sai quello che lasci ma non sai quello che trovi  :mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... gia', pero' ... *sai quello che lasci* ma non sai quello che trovi  :mrgreen:


 
.....credo basti.......


----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)

*Credo/penso che ...*

*... questo video possa stare bene anche in questo 3d* 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAXi_tE5vvE


----------



## Sid (20 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dai farfy, è una delle sue solite tattiche, quando è un po' in difficoltà eh? porta pazienza, sennò inizia con diecimila domande e non ne dai più fuori, sai no di quelle donne che vogliono sempre averla vinta a tutti i costi? Ecco fa conto...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


a me Persa non è sembrata affatto in difficoltà.
Anzi... è interessantissimo leggere come conduce i ragionamenti...

(in qualche modo, anche se si tratta di storie diverse, i discorsi fra Persa e Farfalla mi ricordano quelli che faceva con Tink un anno fa... :mexican


----------



## Eliade (20 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... gia', pero' ... sai quello che lasci ma non sai quello che trovi  :mrgreen:


  Quante scelte ho??
Posso scegliere quello che più mi aggrada?


----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quante scelte ho??
> Posso scegliere quello che più mi aggrada?





Bentornata dalle vacanze :up:​


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Perdonami se te lo dico (e se ho saltato 70 e passa pagine di forum), ma non ci vedo nulla di buono...
> 
> Anche sullo stupirlo, non ne sarei così sicura...
> 
> In ogni caso, te ne accorgerai col tempo...buona fortuna, ne avrai bisogno.


Ciao Eli...
Non temere qui c'è il patto d'accaio: l'asse Pinceton-Matraini.


----------



## Eliade (20 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ​
> 
> 
> Bentornata dalle vacanze :up:​


Grazie Marì!!! :up:



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciao Eli...
> Non temere qui c'è il patto d'accaio: l'asse Pinceton-Matraini.


 E sarebbe? 
Devo preoccuparmi? 
Ciao conte!!!!




Mi siete mancati molto!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Grazie Marì!!! :up:
> 
> E sarebbe?
> Devo preoccuparmi?
> ...


----------



## Eliade (20 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


>


----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciao Eli...
> Non temere qui c'è il patto d'accaio: l'asse Pinceton-Matraini.



Pinceton senza offesa  ... almeno io, personalmente  mi sono un po scocciata di questo 3d/argomento  la questione non ha nulla di nuovo, e' vecchia come il mondo  .


Un'idea! ... passiamo ad altro? ... a qualcosa oltre la scopata pubblica o privee'?


GRAZIE! ​


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


>


Sono molto timido io.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pinceton senza offesa  ... almeno io, personalmente  mi sono un po scocciata di questo 3d/argomento  la questione non ha nulla di nuovo, e' vecchia come il mondo  .
> 
> 
> Un'idea! ... passiamo ad altro? ... a qualcosa oltre la scopata pubblica o privee'?
> ...


Vero forse l'argomento andava trattato in amore e sesso.
Comunque ok, passiamo ad altro.
Del resto ogni giorno ha la sua pena.
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (20 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono molto timido io.


 Ma va laaaaaa, era un saluto affettuoso collettivo! :carneval:


Mari' ha detto:


> Pinceton senza offesa  ... almeno io, personalmente  mi sono un po scocciata di questo 3d/argomento  la questione non ha nulla di nuovo, e' vecchia come il mondo  .


 E te pareva che appena non arrivavo in ritardo???

Beh che si fa? Parlaimo di sesso digitalizzato tramite il trasferimento dell'energia sessuale? Mazza che paroloni....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVcOQ61PJ_I


----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> E te pareva che appena non arrivavo in ritardo???
> 
> Beh che si fa? Parlaimo di sesso digitalizzato tramite il trasferimento dell'energia sessuale? Mazza che paroloni....


*Ti prego NOOOOOOOOO*


:uhoh:​


----------



## Eliade (20 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Ti prego NOOOOOOOOO*​
> 
> 
> :uhoh:​


  Come no?? Magari è la frontiera del nuovo sesso!!! :rotfl:
Anche se io preferisco il metodo di Stallone...:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Come no??* Magari è la frontiera del nuovo sesso!!! *:rotfl:
> Anche se io preferisco il metodo di Stallone...:carneval:


... eh gia', spediscigliela tramite e-mail    :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (20 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... eh gia', spediscigliela tramite e-mail   :mrgreen:


 :rotfl: 
La zippo e la metto in allegato..che tanto poi ci pensa lui alla scansione antivirus!!:rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> La zippo e la metto in allegato..che tanto poi ci pensa lui alla scansione anti*virus!!*:rotfl:


... perche' sei "infetta"? :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Eliade (20 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... perche' sei "infetta"? :rofl::rofl::rofl:


 E sai com'è...magari gli vien voglia di farlo alla vecchia maniera...certe cose creano dipendenza! :carneval:


----------



## Micia (20 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Bellissimo!
> 
> Un tema principale e tante, tantissime divagazioni...
> 
> ...


1. se qualcuna ti ha classificato come persona di serie b, ti inviteri a rivolgerti a questa senza sparare nel mucchio.

2. personalmente non ho mai pensato di utilizzare un supermerato dove donne e uomini espongono la propria persona come oggetti di consumo genitale perchè non ne sento la necessità ., nè per assecondare le voglie di colui che mi sta accanto perchè, qualora anche ne avvertisse la necessità ( per ipotesi ) non giustificherei la mia scelta svilendo quella di coloro che in questi posti non entrano.

3. il criterio di normalità sessuale e di come ognuno di noi vive questo momento è personalissimo. Ogn individuo rappresenta un'unicità, ognuno di noi ha i suoi ritmi, ognuno le sue modalità di piacere, di sedurre, che variano da persona a persona in rapporto all'età, al vissuto, alla propria psiche e anche dalla relazione del momento. quindi io non giudico te, e tu per difendere le tue scelte non venire a dire che le donne non sanno leggersi sino in fondo o che non sono oneste con se stesse.

Pensa alla tua di onestà, visto che hai scomodato pure l etica, che noi penseremo alla nostra, che magari per motivazioni meno nobili delle tue ci basta *uscire di casa* per sollecitare l'interesse di chi scegliamo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> 1. se qualcuna ti ha classificato come persona di serie b, ti inviteri a rivolgerti a questa senza sparare nel mucchio.
> 
> 2. personalmente non ho mai pensato di utilizzare un supermerato dove donne e uomini espongono la propria persona come oggetti di consumo genitale perchè non ne sento la necessità ., nè per assecondare le voglie di colui che mi sta accanto perchè, qualora anche ne avvertisse la necessità ( per ipotesi ) non giustificherei la mia scelta svilendo quella di coloro che in questi posti non entrano.
> 
> ...


 Ti leggo in forma.
:up:


----------



## Lettrice (20 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> 1. se qualcuna ti ha classificato come persona di serie b, ti inviteri a rivolgerti a questa senza sparare nel mucchio.
> 
> 2. personalmente non ho mai pensato di utilizzare un supermerato dove donne e uomini espongono la propria persona come oggetti di consumo genitale perchè non ne sento la necessità ., nè per assecondare le voglie di colui che mi sta accanto perchè, qualora anche ne avvertisse la necessità ( per ipotesi ) non giustificherei la mia scelta svilendo quella di coloro che in questi posti non entrano.
> 
> ...



Sti cazzi:up:


----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> E sai com'è...magari gli vien voglia di farlo alla vecchia maniera...certe cose creano *dipendenza!* :carneval:



E' la dipendenza piu' sana che possa esistere, pensa che i dottori non la sconsigliano manco agli anziani ... anzi dicono che allunga la vita   :up:


----------



## Malakai (20 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sabato scorso ho fatto un regalo a mio marito.
> 
> Qualche tempo fa aveva cominciato a manifestare il desiderio di visitare almeno una volta un Club Priveè.
> La curiosità maschile per certe situazioni intriganti....
> ...


E' la cosa piu bella che potevate fare e cioè vivere la poligamia come la natura umana vuole che sia....nel 2010 non capisco come si possa ancora affermare che gli umani siano monogami...


----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)

Malakai ha detto:


> E' la cosa piu bella che potevate fare e cioè vivere la poligamia come la natura umana vuole che sia....nel 2010 non capisco come si possa ancora *affermare che gli umani siano monogami*...



Guarda che nessuno li costringe, e' una libera scelta come tante.


----------



## Eliade (20 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' la dipendenza piu' sana che possa esistere, pensa che i dottori non la sconsigliano manco agli anziani ... anzi dicono che allunga la vita   :up:


 Quanto hai ragione!!!!! Evviva la dipendenza che allunga la vita!!!!
Cavoli facendo tanto sesso e bevendo tanti infusi al ginseng si dovrebbe campare 200 anni come giovincelli! :carneval:


Malakai ha detto:


> E' la cosa piu bella che potevate fare e cioè vivere la poligamia come la natura umana vuole che sia....nel 2010 non capisco *come si possa ancora affermare che gli umani siano monogami*...


 E chi è che lo affermerebbe?


----------



## Abigail (20 Agosto 2010)

Malakai ha detto:


> E' la cosa piu bella che potevate fare e cioè vivere la poligamia come la natura umana vuole che sia....nel 2010 non capisco come si possa ancora affermare che gli umani siano monogami...


basta non sposarsi eh?non lo prescrive nessuno


----------



## Malakai (20 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *nessuno li costringe*


 
A parte la morale etica che proviene da questo luogo







e che fa si che i CLUB PRIVE prendano sto nome proprio xke non è reato praticare tale cosa ma se rimangono casi isolati è meglio come è meglio non ostentarla al pubblico e nemmeno parlarne in pubblico....e se pensi che non sia cosi spiegami xke chi frequenta qui posti viene chiamato persona di MENTALITA' APERTA....ma aperta da cosa?xke nessuno dice mai se è come dici tu che la monogamia è una scelta di vita come fare lo scambista?

Un video per voi ragazzi:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_thD7QEsLvA


:up:


----------



## Eliade (20 Agosto 2010)

Malakai ha detto:


> A parte la morale etica che proviene da questo luogo
> 
> [Foto levata per fare un po' di spazio)
> 
> ...


Ti lasci condizionare da così poco? Un'istituzione potente...e qualche vocabolo...cose di poco conto quando si vuole qualcosa! 

In realtà la persona di mentalità aperta non è quella che frequenta i club privè: molti di loro compiono queste cose solo ed esclusivamente perchè c'è il proprio partner, o solo in loro presenza (o almeno così credono in molti). Come per dire, come me si, *senza di me no*.
In un certo senso c'è una chiusura mentale anche qui, se così vogliam definirla.

La mentalità aperta non è solo riferita al sesso, ma si usa questa dicitua per chi è una coppia aperta a tutti i tipi di rapporti.Quelle coppie i cui componenti sono anche liberi di frequentare altre persone in assenza del partner. Per farti capire: sia con me *che senza di me*. 

C'è una sottile differenza tra il permettere tutto e il permetterlo solo con la presenza del partner accanto.

Molto spesso, è vero, gli scambisti vengono definiti "coppia aperta", o di "mentalità aperta"..*ma non è così a conti fatti*. 
*La realtà delle cose* è ben diversa...


----------



## Malakai (20 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ti lasci condizionare da così poco? Un'istituzione potente...e qualche vocabolo...cose di poco conto quando si vuole qualcosa!
> 
> In realtà la persona di mentalità aperta non è quella che frequenta i club privè: molti di loro compiono queste cose solo ed esclusivamente perchè c'è il proprio partner, o solo in loro presenza (o almeno così credono in molti). Come per dire, come me si, *senza di me no*.
> In un certo senso c'è una chiusura mentale anche qui, se così vogliam definirla.
> ...


 
La cosa strana è che però io non ho mai sentito da nessuno dire che fa lo scambista allo stesso modo di come invece dicono apertamente di essere sposati...quindi il termine mentalità aperta per me significa che una persona non è ipocrità...tu facci caso,hai mai visto gli atei nei TG nazionali che hanno la stessa liberta di parola dei religiosi?hai mai visto persone scambiste che vengono intervistate dai giornalisti e il servizio va in onda nei TG nazionali all'ora di pranzo?


----------



## Lettrice (20 Agosto 2010)

Perche' dovrei sentire la pressione di una religione in cui non credo?
Mah...


----------



## Malakai (20 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' dovrei sentire la pressione di una religione in cui non credo?
> Mah...


Io sono ateo e qualsiasi ateo ti conferma che sotto il profilo morale in italia gli atei non sono ben visti...meglio bigotti...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Agosto 2010)

Malakai ha detto:


> Io sono ateo e qualsiasi ateo ti conferma che sotto il profilo morale in italia gli atei non sono ben visti...meglio bigotti...


Finche' c'e' gente che si sposa per facciata si sara' sempre cosi'... ma chi si lamenta e' il primo a cadere nell'ipocrisia


----------



## Malakai (20 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> chi si lamenta e' il primo a cadere nell'ipocrisia


Chi si lamenta x me è colui che rimane vigile e lancia un grido di allarme per far morire un pregiudizio ingiusto....


----------



## Eliade (20 Agosto 2010)

Malakai ha detto:


> La cosa strana è che però io non ho mai sentito da nessuno dire che fa lo scambista allo stesso modo di come invece dicono apertamente di essere sposati...quindi il termine mentalità aperta per me significa che una persona non è ipocrità..


 Dunque gli scambisti sono comunque degli ipocriti, allo stesso modo del monigami (e presunti tali). Non hai scoperto nulla di nuovo.



> tu facci caso,hai mai visto gli atei nei TG nazionali che hanno la stessa liberta di parola dei religiosi?


 Non ho assultamente idea di chi sia ateo e chi no. Tu come fai a sapere chi sia ateo e chi no
L'unica differenza che vede è nei servi , tra tg rai e mediaset, a volte alcuni non danno notizie importanti, secondo me.



> hai mai visto persone scambiste che vengono intervistate dai giornalisti e il servizio va in onda nei TG nazionali all'ora di pranzo?


Ma che stai dicendo??? Se certi servizi sul sesso non vanno in onda all'ora di pranzo..è solo perchè è la cosiddettta *fascia protetta*! Mai sentito parlarne??
Suppongo che tu ti riferissi a dei servizi sul sesso, altrimenti non vedo perchè mai debba interessare la sessualità di un intervistato.


----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)

Malakai ha detto:


> A parte la morale etica che proviene da questo luogo
> 
> 
> e che fa si che i CLUB PRIVE prendano sto nome proprio xke non è reato praticare tale cosa ma se rimangono casi isolati è meglio come è meglio non ostentarla al pubblico e nemmeno parlarne in pubblico....e se pensi che non sia cosi spiegami xke chi frequenta qui posti viene chiamato persona di MENTALITA' APERTA....*ma aperta da cosa?xke nessuno dice mai se è come dici tu che la monogamia è una scelta di vita come fare lo scambista?*
> ...



SI! ... sono scelte di vita, ognuno sceglie per se e cosi via.

Non mi sono mai sognata di dividere con altre donne il mio uomo, sono "possessiva" cio' ch'e' mio, e' mio soltanto ... fortunatamente anche il mio uomo e' della stessa opinione ... cio' non vuol dire che vieto agli altri di fare come le/gli aggrada, se va bene a loro, chi se ne frega :mrgreen: .


Per favore puoi rimpicciolire la foto, sbava il monitor, grazie.​


----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dunque gli scambisti sono comunque degli ipocriti, allo stesso modo del monigami (e presunti tali). Non hai scoperto nulla di nuovo.
> 
> Non ho assultamente idea di chi sia ateo e chi no. Tu come fai a sapere chi sia ateo e chi no
> L'unica differenza che vede è nei servi , tra tg rai e mediaset, a volte alcuni non danno notizie importanti, secondo me.
> ...



SI! ... la sera a cena passano solo quelli per l'intestino pigro, quelli dei pannoloni e quelli della colla per la dentiera  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (20 Agosto 2010)

Malakai ha detto:


> Chi si lamenta x me è colui che rimane vigile e lancia un grido di allarme per far morire un pregiudizio ingiusto....


Quale pregiudizio? C'e' tantissima gente che vive da single a vita anche in Italia e non vanno in giro con nessuna lettera scarlatta cucita sul petto


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ti lasci condizionare da così poco? Un'istituzione potente...e qualche vocabolo...cose di poco conto quando si vuole qualcosa!
> 
> In realtà la persona di mentalità aperta non è quella che frequenta i club privè: molti di loro compiono queste cose solo ed esclusivamente perchè c'è il proprio partner, o solo in loro presenza (o almeno così credono in molti). Come per dire, come me si, *senza di me no*.
> In un certo senso c'è una chiusura mentale anche qui, se così vogliam definirla.
> ...


Quoto.
Io comunque sono un po' confuso in questo periodo e il forum mi crea non pochi casini in casa. Allora: qua dentro io ho evinto che io e mia moglie dopo sei mesi di matrimonio abbiamo iniziato con le aperture. Ma non avrei mai creduto che tentando di optare per le chiusure per fare sta roba della coppia si finisse a soffrire e basta. 
Ci si ritrova ad aver vissuto due vite parallele con poche cose essenziali comunque in comune. E va ben così!
Vero comunque l'equazione mentalità aperta scambista non sta in piedi.
Cioè a me per esempio, non è mai stato chiesto conto di chi vedo, perchè e tantomeno che cosa ci ho fatto o meno insieme. 

Cazzo qua non è la storia del privè, 
Quello che si discute è il regalo che Chiara ha saputo fare a suo marito: e se loro sono felici così ben venga!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quale pregiudizio? C'e' tantissima gente che vive da single a vita anche in Italia e non vanno in giro con nessuna lettera scarlatta cucita sul petto


Ci mancherebbe..ma un conto è essere single un conto è dichiarare di avere una vita sessuale un po' fuori dagli schemi....
Guarda io ho una carissima amica che è single e non si fa certo mancare le occasioni, anzi diciamo che gradisce molto la compagnia maschile.
Bè noi viviamo in un paese, non ha la lettera scarlatta cucita al petto ma ti assicuro che quando la nominano usano raramente il suo nome di battesimo. ..


----------



## Abigail (20 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe..ma un conto è essere single un conto è dichiarare di avere una vita sessuale un po' fuori dagli schemi....
> Guarda io ho una carissima amica che è single e non si fa certo mancare le occasioni, anzi diciamo che gradisce molto la compagnia maschile.
> Bè noi viviamo in un paese, non ha la lettera scarlatta cucita al petto ma ti assicuro che quando la nominano usano raramente il suo nome di battesimo. ..


fuori dagli schemi di chi?


----------



## Eliade (20 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI! ... la sera a cena passano solo quelli per l'intestino pigro, quelli dei pannoloni e quelli della colla per la dentiera  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E certo...tralasciamo le piccole perdite..
I lines dove li metti????? 




contepinceton ha detto:


> Quello che si discute è il regalo che Chiara ha saputo fare a suo marito: e se loro sono felici così ben venga!!!!


 Un urrà per Chiara e il marito.:cincin:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> fuori dagli schemi di chi?


Della morale comune, forse si anche da quello che la Chiesa da anni cerca di inculcare...
Non c'è tutta questa apertura mentale si tende ancora a giudicare e questa discussione lo conferma...


----------



## Abigail (20 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Della morale comune, forse si anche da quello che la Chiesa da anni cerca di inculcare...
> Non c'è tutta questa apertura mentale si tende ancora a giudicare e questa discussione lo conferma...


La chiesa inculca solo dove può inculcare e non mi pare che il nostro sia un paese totalmente cattolico. Anzi, mi pare che la massima ipocrisia e sguazzo nel torbido sia proprio della gente che si professa cattolica praticante.
Mi da fastidio questa sfilza di luoghi comuni.
A volte,scusate, ma sembra parliate come 40 anni fa.
Nel 2010 chi vuole vivere la sessualità liberamente lo fa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2010)

Spiegatemi meglio.

Avere una vita promiscua o andare nei privé sarebbe un segno di apertura mentale, libertà di pensiero, mentre avere pochi partner in relazioni monogamiche significa essere prigionieri di idee inculcate da altri?


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (20 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Spiegatemi meglio.
> 
> Avere una vita promiscua o andare nei privé sarebbe un segno di apertura mentale, libertà di pensiero, mentre avere pochi partner in relazioni monogamiche significa essere prigionieri di idee inculcate da altri?


Andare tanto, poco o per nulla nei privè significa solo essere tanto, poco o per nulla maiali.

_- Fermo restando che essere maiale è riprovevole esattamente quanto non esserlo, se non si fa del male a nessuno - . _Però potrebbe anche essere giusto dire _- fermo restando che essere maiale è lodevole esattamente quanto non esserlo, se non si fa del male a nessuno - ._


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> La chiesa inculca solo dove può inculcare e non mi pare che il nostro sia un paese totalmente cattolico. Anzi, mi pare che la massima ipocrisia e sguazzo nel torbido sia proprio della gente che si professa cattolica praticante.
> Mi da fastidio questa sfilza di luoghi comuni.
> A volte,scusate, ma sembra parliate come 40 anni fa.
> *Nel 2010 chi vuole vivere la sessualità liberamente lo fa.*




Certo ma da qui a dire che per questo non si viene giudicati c'è una bella differenza.
E come dici tu nel 2010 non dovrebbe accadere


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Spiegatemi meglio.
> 
> Avere una vita promiscua o andare nei privé sarebbe un segno di apertura mentale, libertà di pensiero, mentre avere pochi partner in relazioni monogamiche significa essere prigionieri di idee inculcate da altri?


io questo non l'ho detto
Ognuno dovrebbe essere libero di vivere la sua sessualità come meglio crede, senza essere giudicati. Invece se non vivi una relazione monogama c'è sempre qualcuno pronto a puntare il dito..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *... questo video possa stare bene anche in questo 3d*
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAXi_tE5vvE




Grandissima Marì.:up:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> La chiesa inculca solo dove può inculcare e non mi pare che il nostro sia un paese totalmente cattolico. *Anzi, mi pare che la massima ipocrisia e sguazzo nel torbido sia proprio della gente che si professa cattolica praticante.*
> Mi da fastidio questa sfilza di luoghi comuni.
> A volte,scusate, ma sembra parliate come 40 anni fa.
> Nel 2010 chi vuole vivere la sessualità liberamente lo fa.


Questo è assolutamente vero, ma proprio da li poi arrivano i giudizi peggiori in nome dei principi che la religione cattolica insegna.
E purtroppo non riferito solo al sesso, ma forse finiamo O.T.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Certo ma da qui a dire che per questo non si viene giudicati c'è una bella differenza.
> E come dici tu nel 2010 non dovrebbe accadere


Ma perché mai?
Se mi racconti che hai comprato un capo di abbigliamento e me lo mostri io giudicherò: a) se mi piace b) se, a mio parere, ti sta bene c) se piacerebbe anche a me su di me d) se tu hai o io ho occasioni per indossarlo e) se il prezzo che mi comunichi mi pare adeguato, conveniente o eccessivo f) se potrei comprarlo 
quindi, dopo tutta questa serie di giudizi parziali, giudicherò se hai fatto un buon acquisto o no.
Se poi il vestito lo giudico non adatto e magari anche caro formulerò anche un giudizio su di te che, ti esprimerò in modo più educato possibile.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> e anche oggi bagnetto con acqua bella  calda garantito:up:
> MI fa sorridere che si grassettino pure delle ovvietà quasi imbarazzanti


Te la fai e te la godi. Sei una contraddizione vivente.:mexican:


----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> io questo non l'ho detto
> Ognuno dovrebbe essere libero di vivere la sua sessualità come meglio crede, senza essere giudicati. *Invece se non vivi una relazione monogama c'è sempre qualcuno pronto a puntare il dito..*



No Farfalla :ira: sbagli ... e' brutto e sleale farlo alle spalle dell'altro/a persona ... sarebbe piu' "onesto" comunicarglielo in modo che anche lui/lei faccia le Sue scelte.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> 1. se qualcuna ti ha classificato come persona di serie b, ti inviteri a rivolgerti a questa senza sparare nel mucchio.
> 
> 2. personalmente non ho mai pensato di utilizzare un supermerato dove donne e uomini espongono la propria persona come oggetti di consumo genitale perchè non ne sento la necessità ., nè per assecondare le voglie di colui che mi sta accanto perchè, qualora anche ne avvertisse la necessità ( per ipotesi ) non giustificherei la mia scelta svilendo quella di coloro che in questi posti non entrano.
> 
> ...


Ma tesoro, perchè la prendi sul personale?
L'ho detto pure io che è questione di sensibilità personale.

Straquoto quello che hai scritto.
Ma il priveè non serve per suscitare interesse...anche a me basta uscire di casa, xD!


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma perché mai?
> Se mi racconti che hai comprato un capo di abbigliamento e me lo mostri io giudicherò: a) se mi piace b) se, a mio parere, ti sta bene c) se piacerebbe anche a me su di me d) se tu hai o io ho occasioni per indossarlo e) se il prezzo che mi comunichi mi pare adeguato, conveniente o eccessivo f) se potrei comprarlo
> quindi, dopo tutta questa serie di giudizi parziali, giudicherò se hai fatto un buon acquisto o no.
> Se poi il vestito lo giudico non adatto e magari anche caro formulerò anche un giudizio su di te che, ti esprimerò in modo più educato possibile.


La differenza è che io mi fermo al giudizio sul vestito non su te che l'hai comprato...:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> No Farfalla :ira: sbagli ... e' brutto e sleale farlo alle spalle dell'altro/a persona ... sarebbe piu' "onesto" comunicarglielo in modo che anche lui/lei faccia le Sue scelte.


Certo sono d'accordo.
Qui però si parla dell'essere giudicati dagli altri. Non stavo entrando nella vita di una coppia. Mi riferivo anche ai single.
Su quanto sia brutto e sleale, tranquilla lo sto vivendo e so di cosa parli.


----------



## Eliade (20 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Spiegatemi meglio.
> 
> Avere una vita promiscua o andare nei privé sarebbe un segno di apertura mentale, libertà di pensiero, mentre avere pochi partner in relazioni monogamiche significa essere prigionieri di idee inculcate da altri?


 Così credono alcuni



Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> *Andare tanto, poco o per nulla nei privè significa solo essere tanto, poco o per nulla maiali.*
> 
> _- Fermo restando che essere maiale è riprovevole esattamente quanto non esserlo, se non si fa del male a nessuno - . _Però potrebbe anche essere giusto dire _- fermo restando che essere maiale è lodevole esattamente quanto non esserlo, se non si fa del male a nessuno - ._


 Quoto il grassetto..il resto ho difficoltà a capirlo a quest'ora.


----------



## Abigail (20 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Te la fai e te la godi. *Sei una contraddizione vivente*.:mexican:


ti pregherei di precisare quest'affermazione offensiva e assolutamente falsa.
Grazie


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (20 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Così credono alcuni
> 
> Quoto il grassetto..il resto ho difficoltà a capirlo a quest'ora.


Volevo solo dire che sospendo il giudizio sui maiali, se si tratta di maiali che non delinquono.


----------



## Eliade (20 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Volevo solo dire che sospendo il giudizio sui maiali, se si tratta di maiali che non delinquono.


 OOOkkk...ora è più chiaro! Tutto quel giro di parole sui maiali e non mailai...mi aveva un po' confusa...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> La differenza è che io mi fermo al giudizio sul vestito non su te che l'hai comprato...:mrgreen:


 Balle!!!
Se mi presento vestita così 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 e ti dico che questo completo l'ho pagato solo 1.500 euro ...un giudizio su di me lo formuli ...magari non lo esprimi...


----------



## Abigail (20 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Certo ma da qui a dire che per questo non si viene giudicati c'è una bella differenza.
> E come dici tu nel 2010 non dovrebbe accadere


Ma scusa, sinceramente, a chi vuoi che gliene freghi della tua vita sessuale??
Oltretutto qui dentro, non ci conosciamo, non so chi tu sia, cosa fai, non fai.
Puoi fare le cose più strampalate del mondo e  non credo che nessuno qui possa sentirsene minimamente disturbato o imbarazzato.
Ma che film ti fai???
perchè mai dovrei giudicare cosa fai a letto? ma saranno affari tuoi no??
Sempre fino a quando non vuoi far passare per regola di vita o unico modo di rapportarsi al sesso il tuo, a me francamente di che  fai a letto poco cala.
Come immagino poco ti cali di quel che fo io


----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Volevo solo dire che sospendo il giudizio sui maiali, se si tratta di maiali che non delinquono.


Per favore non mi toccate gli Anima-li  le bestialita' le fanno solo gli Umani :mrgreen: .


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ti pregherei di precisare quest'affermazione offensiva e assolutamente falsa.
> Grazie


In un altro 3d dove io affermavo più o meno la stessa cosa, tu e qualche altra scriveste che una donna equilibrata e sicura di sè stessa non sente il bisogno di piacere ad altri, ma solo al proprio uomo.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (20 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per favore non mi toccate gli Anima-li  le bestialita' le fanno solo gli Umani :mrgreen: .


Ovviamente mi riferivo alla versione umana del suino.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Balle!!!
> Se mi presento vestita così
> 
> 
> ...


Dipende magari è di uno stilista famoso :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Ovviamente mi riferivo alla versione umana del suino.



:loso:

lo avevo capito  ​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In un altro 3d dove io affermavo più o meno la stessa cosa, tu e qualche altra scriveste che una donna equilibrata e sicura di sè stessa non sente il bisogno di piacere ad altri, ma solo al proprio uomo.


 Forse è meglio che riporti il post perché io non ricordo nulla del genere. 
Posso ricordare male o tu aver letto male.


----------



## Abigail (20 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende magari è di uno stilista famoso :mrgreen:


ah ecco. Quindi nel caso  gli schemi qui vanno bene


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende magari è di uno stilista famoso :mrgreen:


Ma che sto da cani e sono scema a spendere tutti quei soldi per essere conciata così lo pensi...

Non vedo perché su una cosa che riguarda l'intimità (e quindi più importante di un abito) non devo farmi un'idea e formarmi unìopinione.

E' puro gusto della polemica e della provocazione dire che non si devono esprimere giudizi.

Lasciando fermo il fatto che nei privé o a casa propria ognuno fa quel che gli pare e io ...a casa mia penso quel che mi pare... :kungfu:


----------



## Abigail (20 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *E penso che le donne di questo forum, se fossero oneste con sè stesse fino infondo ammetterebbero che il sentirsi desiderate da più uomini non è sintomo di insicurezza, ma fa parte della natura femminile.*
> 
> .





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In un altro 3d dove io affermavo più o meno la stessa cosa, tu e qualche altra scriveste che una donna equilibrata e sicura di sè stessa non sente il bisogno di piacere ad altri, ma solo al proprio uomo.


ah chiara! me stai a cojonà?
sentirsi desiderate fa parte del mondo femminile (e maschile) farsi chiunque ti desideri un altro.
E contraddizione vivente perchè trovi una discrepanza in quello che dico ti pregherei di dirlo a tua sorella.


----------



## Eliade (20 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma che sto da cani e sono scema a spendere tutti quei soldi per essere conciata così lo pensi...
> 
> Non vedo perché su una cosa che riguarda l'intimità (e quindi più importante di un abito) non devo farmi un'idea e formarmi unìopinione.
> 
> ...


Eh quoto....:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ti pregherei di precisare quest'affermazione offensiva e assolutamente falsa.
> Grazie


Comunque se ti sei sentita offesa non posso che scusarmi.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ma scusa, sinceramente, a chi vuoi che gliene freghi della tua vita sessuale??
> Oltretutto qui dentro, non ci conosciamo, non so chi tu sia, cosa fai, non fai.
> Puoi fare le cose più strampalate del mondo e non credo che nessuno qui possa sentirsene minimamente disturbato o imbarazzato.
> Ma che film ti fai???
> ...


 Non stavo parlando di me o te o del forum. Mi riferivo alla realtà che vivo tutti i giorni e secondo me siamo ancora ben lontani dal non giudicare...


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ah ecco. Quindi nel caso gli schemi qui vanno bene


Ti prego, era una battuta.....mi ha fatto ridere l'immagine....


----------



## Abigail (20 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non stavo parlando di me o te o del forum. Mi riferivo alla realtà che vivo tutti i giorni e secondo me siamo ancora ben lontani dal non giudicare...


Giudicare vuol dire semplicemente farsi un 'idea ed esprimerla.
Libertà.
Esattamente come chi viene "giudicato" ha la totale libertà di fregarsene.
A te interessano molto i giudizi altrui? perchè io son dell'idea che se considero di fare una cosa che PER ME è giusta ,dei giudizi altrui me ne frego totalmente.
Chi si fa condizionare troppo dai giudizi altrui non è abbastanza certo delle proprie scelte e idee, per me.


----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)

*PINCETON:*​

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNQkLjDIrqU


:rofl::sorriso::rofl:​


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma che sto da cani e sono scema a spendere tutti quei soldi per essere conciata così lo pensi...
> 
> Non vedo perché su una cosa che riguarda l'intimità (e quindi più importante di un abito) non devo farmi un'idea e formarmi unìopinione.
> 
> ...


Che a me non piaci lo penso, ma non arrivo a dire che sei scema perchè con i tuoi soldi fai quello che ti va.
Per lo stesso motivo non mi piace quello che fa nell'intimità una mia amica ma capisco che questo la far star bene ed è serena non la giudico e sicuramente non cambia il rapporto che abbiamo io e lei. Cosa un po'diversa da quello che hai detto tu qualche pagina fà...


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Giudicare vuol dire semplicemente farsi un 'idea ed esprimerla.
> Libertà.
> Esattamente come chi viene "giudicato" ha la totale libertà di fregarsene.
> A te interessano molto i giudizi altrui? perchè io son dell'idea che se considero di fare una cosa che PER ME è giusta ,dei giudizi altrui me ne frego totalmente.
> Chi si fa condizionare troppo dai giudizi altrui non è abbastanza certo delle proprie scelte e idee, per me.


No del giudizio altrui no ma mi piacciono poco le persone che giudicano senza aver vissuto certe situazioni. L'ho già detto più volte forse perchè anch'io per un periodo l'ho fatto e mi sono resa conto di quanto sbagliavo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che a me non piaci, lo penso già non arrivo a dire che sei scema perchè con i tuoi soldi fai quello che ti va.
> Per lo stesso motivo non mi piace quello che fa nell'intimità una mia amica ma capisco che questo la far star bene ed è serena non la giudico e sicuramente non cambia il rapporto che abbiamo io e lei. Cosa un po'diversa da quello che hai detto tu qualche pagina fà...


 Che quel che penso io sia un po' diverso da quello che hai scritto tu qui e qualche pagina fa è certo.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che quel che penso io sia un po' diverso da quello che hai scritto tu qui e qualche pagina fa è certo.


Bè è già un successo siamo d'accordo su qualcosa, è la prima volta:rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)

*Farfalla una curiosita'*

Frafalla hai detto nel tuo 3d che tuo marito e' stato il tuo primo uomo ... anche per lui tu sei stata la sua prima donna?


----------



## geisha (20 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Giudicare vuol dire semplicemente farsi un 'idea ed esprimerla.
> Libertà.
> Esattamente come chi viene "giudicato" ha la totale libertà di fregarsene.
> A te interessano molto i giudizi altrui? perchè io son dell'idea che se considero di fare una cosa che PER ME è giusta ,dei giudizi altrui me ne frego totalmente.
> Chi si fa condizionare troppo dai giudizi altrui non è abbastanza certo delle proprie scelte e idee, per me.


la libertà dal "giudzio" è molto di piu' che fregarsene.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Frafalla hai detto nel tuo 3d che tuo marito e' stato il tuo primo uomo ... anche per lui tu sei stata la sua prima donna?


Si....almeno questo è quello che ha sempre detto


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> No Farfalla :ira: sbagli ... e' brutto e sleale farlo alle spalle dell'altro/a persona ... sarebbe piu' "onesto" comunicarglielo in modo che anche lui/lei faccia le Sue scelte.


Marì mi hai fatto riflettere.
Secondo me si crea anche una certa barriera tra marito e moglie.
Non si riesce mai essere totalmente nudi e sinceri.
Si ha paura che mettendosi a nudo:
1) Si diventa troppo vulnerabili
2) Troppo in confidenza
3) Si ha paura di deludere l'altro.
4) Si temono le risposte dell'altro.

Quindi per me è sempre meglio tastare il terreno.
Ti posso giurare sulla mia buona fede. 
Per esempio se io ti chiedo un bacio, è perchè sono sicuro che a te piace tanto baciarmi, ti fa felice, ti fa stare bene ecc...ecc...
Solo con il tempo ho imparato questo meccanismo qui:
Ah mi hai chiesto un bacio?
Benissimo trovo montagne di scuse per non dartelo.

Quando io come il marito di Chiara manifestai la mia curiosità, sapevo che 
1) Non mi avrebbe dato un ceffone.
2) Avrebbe acconsentito.

Il suo diniego mi lasciò stupefatto.
Poi di fatto ho incontrato donne per cui andare a un privè è come andare in pizzeria, e donne che ti fanno le pare dicendo:
Ehi ma ti rendi conto cosa mi hai chiesto? Mica mi hai chiesto di andare in pizzeria eh?

Quindi io apprezzo anche il fatto che il marito di Chiara abbia manifestato questo desiderio.
Marì IO so come ci si sente quando non osi mai più proporre niente. Magari ti viene un briciolo di entusiasmo e dici, propongo questo o quello, poi ti dici, no è meglio di no, tanto ti dirà di no.


----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si....almeno questo è quello che ha sempre detto




OK, grazie.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> OK, grazie.


E no dai, adesso mi dici il perchè della domanda. Sai che mi interessano le tue opinioni


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *PINCETON:*​
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNQkLjDIrqU
> 
> ...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::up:


----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Marì mi hai fatto riflettere.
> Secondo me si crea anche una certa barriera tra marito e moglie.
> Non si riesce mai essere totalmente nudi e sinceri.
> Si ha paura che mettendosi a nudo:
> ...



Questo puo' succedere quando non ci si conosce abbastanza e profondamente ... io e mio marito abbiamo sempre parlato di tutto e di piu', anche se lui e' un tipo un po piu' chiuso di me.

Basta parlare ed essere chiari sin dall'inizio, se poi si e' cosi diversi un bel ciao non stona mai.



*Un po il video lo spiega, anche se son due figure maschili poco importa* ​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ih4iiTsHo5c


*A volte nella vita, si creano davvero legami che nulla può spezzare.*
*A volte, capita veramente di trovare quella persona speciale che ti resterà accanto QUALUNQUE COSA ACCADA. Magari la trovi in un consorte e festeggi l'unione in con il matrimonio dei tuoi sogni... *
*Ma potrebbe anche succedere che la persona su cui possiamo contare per tutta la vita, L'UNICA PERSONA CHE CI CONOSCE DAVVERO, a volte meglio di noi stessi, sia la stessa persona che abbiamo avuto accanto, *
*SIN DALL'INIZIO.*​


----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> E no dai, adesso mi dici il perchè della domanda. Sai che mi interessano le tue opinioni


Solo un consiglio: Se occorre, mangiati la lingua, ma non fare mai parola di cio' che ti e' successo ... non capirebbe  .


----------



## geisha (20 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *A volte nella vita, si creano davvero legami che nulla può spezzare.*
> *A volte, capita veramente di trovare quella persona speciale che ti resterà accanto QUALUNQUE COSA ACCADA. Magari la trovi in un consorte e festeggi l'unione in con il matrimonio dei tuoi sogni... *
> *Ma potrebbe anche succedere che la persona su cui possiamo contare per tutta la vita, L'UNICA PERSONA CHE CI CONOSCE DAVVERO, a volte meglio di noi stessi, sia la stessa persona che abbiamo avuto accanto, *
> *SIN DALL'INIZIO.*​


...... ovvero se stessi.........


----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> ...... ovvero se stessi.........



NO, e' bene aprirsi sin dall'inizio, senza falsi d'autore  io con mio marito sono stata "brutalmente" chiara/onesta e, anche lui con me ovviamente  .

PS Pensa che io attraverso lui ho conosciuto dei lati miei che mi erano sconosciuti.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Solo un consiglio: Se occorre, mangiati la lingua, ma non fare mai parola di cio' che ti e' successo ... non capirebbe  .


Grazie del consiglio è quello che ho intenzione di fare


----------



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie del consiglio è quello che ho intenzione di fare


:up:​


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO, e' bene aprirsi sin dall'inizio, senza falsi d'autore  io con mio marito sono stata "brutalmente" chiara/onesta e, anche lui con me ovviamente  .


A te è andata bene.
Io proprio non ce la faccio.
La mia esperienza mi ha insegnato che se tu dai in mano qualcosa a qualcuno, non sei più sicuro che un giorno non lo possa usare contro di te.
Figuriamoci quando partono quei famosi: " E se io ti facessi questo, tu che faresti?". Domande simili a queste: assurde!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJKvWt-6udY&feature=related


----------



## Mari' (21 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *A te è andata bene.*
> Io proprio non ce la faccio.
> La mia esperienza mi ha insegnato che se tu dai in mano qualcosa a qualcuno, non sei più sicuro che un giorno non lo possa usare contro di te.
> Figuriamoci quando partono quei famosi: " E se io ti facessi questo, tu che faresti?". Domande simili a queste: assurde!


BEH ... era pure il mio secondo tentativo (visto il primo come era andato a finire) ... diciamo che molte coppie pensano che il matrimonio/convivenza e' una tappa d'arrivo, mentre invece e' la partenza per un lungo viaggio


----------



## Amarax (21 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' la dipendenza piu' sana che possa esistere, pensa che i dottori non la sconsigliano manco agli anziani ... anzi dicono che allunga la vita   :up:


:saggio:
:blabla:
Ops...è meglio che mi dia da fare allora!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amarax (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Andare tanto, poco o per nulla nei privè significa solo essere tanto, poco o per nulla maiali.
> 
> _- Fermo restando che essere maiale è riprovevole esattamente quanto non esserlo, se non si fa del male a nessuno - . _Però potrebbe anche essere giusto dire _- fermo restando che essere maiale è lodevole esattamente quanto non esserlo, se non si fa del male a nessuno - ._



Io penso che è sempre esistito chi non si accontenta di un solo partner e/o chi necessita di emozioni forti per avere rapporti sessuali. Ed anche chi è curioso sul tema...
Oggi se ne parla di più e chi si trova in quella condizione più facilmente riesce ad avere la possibilità di farlo.
Aggiungi la difficoltà emozionale ad innamorarsi...ragazzi miei ...la vedo nera


----------



## Micia (21 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma tesoro, perchè la prendi sul personale?
> L'ho detto pure io che è questione di sensibilità personale.
> 
> Straquoto quello che hai scritto.
> Ma il priveè non serve per suscitare interesse...anche a me basta uscire di casa, xD!


 


Matraini , nulla di personale.ho risposto alle tue* farneticazioni sul tema della onestà femminile.*


Ora poi stai scrivendo il contrario di quelllo che hai scritto ieri ,condisci tutto con un po' di captazio benevolentiae e...vabbè a Qs punto porto il mio coccondrillo a fare pipi.
mi scuserai , ne sono certa.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Balle!!!
> Se mi presento vestita così
> 
> 
> ...


AHHHhh! Sbadabam!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma che sto da cani e sono scema a spendere tutti quei soldi per essere conciata così lo pensi...
> 
> Non vedo perché su una cosa che riguarda l'intimità (e quindi più importante di un abito) non devo farmi un'idea e formarmi unìopinione.
> 
> ...



Che poi si tende a pensare a un giudizio come a qualcosa di negativo... ma anche quelli piu' cattivi dovrebbero portarci a riflettere... senza giudizi/opinioni/critiche altrui quando mai ci si mette in discussione?

Almeno quelli che mi arrivano li prendo cosi'... poi magari non me ne frega un cippo e continuo per la mia strada o megari penso che non abbia tutti i torti...


----------



## geisha (21 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO, e' bene aprirsi sin dall'inizio, senza falsi d'autore  io con mio marito sono stata "brutalmente" chiara/onesta e, anche lui con me ovviamente  .
> 
> PS Pensa che io attraverso lui ho conosciuto dei lati miei che mi erano sconosciuti.


è questo che deve accadere Marì, i difeti che contestiamo nei nostri compagni purtroppo sono quei lati di noi che non accettiamo o che rifiutiamo.


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2010)

sentite, già che siamo in tema di confessioni lo dico, non dovrei forse, ma lo dico
so che ho esagerato ma dirlo mi libera un po'.
bene: ieri ho regalato una cravatta a mio marito!
l'ho detto, che il cielo mi aiuti:santarellina:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sentite, già che siamo in tema di confessioni lo dico, non dovrei forse, ma lo dico
> so che ho esagerato ma dirlo mi libera un po'.
> bene: ieri ho regalato una cravatta a mio marito!
> l'ho detto, che il cielo mi aiuti:santarellina:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma io trovo la che la cravatta abbia un forte simbolismo erotico... :up:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> :saggio:
> :blabla:
> Ops...è meglio che mi dia da fare allora!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:


E aiuta anche a tenere la linea..... !!!!


----------



## Micia (21 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sentite, già che siamo in tema di confessioni lo dico, non dovrei forse, ma lo dico
> so che ho esagerato ma dirlo mi libera un po'.
> bene: ieri ho regalato una cravatta a mio marito!
> l'ho detto, che il cielo mi aiuti:santarellina:


la solita stitica dei sentimenti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che poi si tende a pensare a un giudizio come a qualcosa di negativo... ma anche quelli piu' cattivi dovrebbero portarci a riflettere... senza giudizi/opinioni/critiche altrui quando mai ci si mette in discussione?
> 
> Almeno quelli che mi arrivano li prendo cosi'... poi magari non me ne frega un cippo e continuo per la mia strada o megari penso che non abbia tutti i torti...


Generalmente si considerano o si rifiutno i giudizi altrui (diretti o indiretti) in base a pre-giudizi sulla persona che li esprime. Oppure il giudizio espresso ti fa formulare un giudizio sulla persona (magari le attribuisci pure un'appartenenza a un gruppo) e rifiutare anche i suoi giudizi successivi.
E' un processo naturale.

Se non ti interessa l'opinione di chi non condivide i tuoi giudizi...non li chiedi.
Se li chiedi li devi almeno prendere in considerazione e metterti in discussione. 
Qui non ho letto nessuno di mentalità aperta considerare la possibilità che certi comportamenti sessuali siano segno di insicurezze di vario tipo.

Allora perché chiedere pareri?
A me alcuni danno l'idea di essere i testimoni di geova del sesso.
Ci manca che mi citofonino...


----------



## Amarax (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> E aiuta anche a tenere la linea..... !!!!


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:...ci vuole il partner giusto però...


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:...ci vuole il partner giusto però...


Beh, certo. 
BMI non superiore a 25
Età < 50
Frequentazione Privèè < 1
Cultura medio alta
Disponibilità a viaggiare


----------



## Amarax (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Beh, certo.
> *BMI non superiore a 25*
> *Età < 50*
> Frequentazione Privèè < 1
> ...


 
la vedo nera :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Beh, certo.
> BMI non superiore a 25
> Età < 50
> Frequentazione Privèè < 1
> ...


 BMI ...cos'è?
Ho un'ipotesi...


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> BMI ...cos'è?
> Ho un'ipotesi...


Sentiamo.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Sentiamo.....


 B...sta per bigolo?
Ma il resto non so...


----------



## Amarax (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> BMI ...cos'è?
> Ho un'ipotesi...


Body Mass Index o in italiano I.M.C. Indice di Massa Corporea 
...significa che dovrebbe essere almeno in forma,non grassottello...quindi...non ce l'ho:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amarax (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *B...sta per bigolo*?
> Ma il resto non so...


 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> B...sta per bigolo?
> Ma il resto non so...


Se fosse quello andrebbe indicato come "non inferiore a"....

BMI = body mass index (indice di massa corporea). Serve a capire se sei sovrappeso o meno. Per certa attività conta, eccome....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

Mi pareva più interessante e utile all'uopo  l'altro parametro...


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Body Mass Index o in italiano I.M.C. Indice di Massa Corporea
> ...significa che dovrebbe essere almeno in forma,non grassottello...quindi...non ce l'ho:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


L'avevi già spiegato tu. 
Chiedo venia.

PS. Tra i miei clienti qualcuno c'è. :mexican::mexican:


----------



## Amarax (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi pareva più interessante e utile all'uopo l'altro parametro...


 
Bigolo non superiore a 25????


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi pareva più interessante e utile all'uopo l'altro parametro...


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amarax (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> L'avevi già spiegato tu.
> Chiedo venia.
> 
> PS. *Tra i miei clienti qualcuno c'è*. :mexican::mexican:


 Me li raccomandi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Bigolo non superiore a 25????


 Adesso ...non farti spiegare proprio tutto...


----------



## Amarax (21 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Adesso ...non farti spiegare proprio tutto...


 
:rotfl::rotfl:ma...sai che non è che *quel* parametro non è che sia così comune...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Me li raccomandi?


Si, ma non rispondo del risultato.

Mi dia i dati, signora: BMI, età, aspettative, etc.... :saggio:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:ma...sai che non è che *quel* parametro non è che sia così comune...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Ecco perchè allora. 
Siete troppo esigenti.


----------



## Amarax (21 Agosto 2010)

che poi stiamo svaccando un 3d "un regalo a mio marito".
Apriamone uno "mi faccio un regalo: ...*B*(igolo)* M* (eglio) non *I*(inferiore a 25 :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> *che poi stiamo svaccando un 3d "un regalo a mio marito".*
> Apriamone uno "mi faccio un regalo: ...*B*(igolo)* M* (eglio) non *I*(inferiore a 25 :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Certo che no. Si è in tema.


----------



## Amarax (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Ecco perchè allora.
> Siete troppo esigenti.


 
...perchè cosa?


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ...perchè cosa?


Perchè non ce l'hai.


----------



## Amarax (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Si, ma non rispondo del risultato.
> 
> Mi dia i dati, signora: BMI, età, aspettative, etc.... :saggio:


 tutto ok...le cose giuste  al posto giusto :lipstick:...
pure donatrice di sangue...meglio di così...:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amarax (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Perchè non ce l'hai.


 
Il problema è l'età e il BMI :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Il problema è l'età e il BMI :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Sull'età non so, ma sul BMI (in chiave di lettura P/R) è appunto quello che volevo dire

Comunque le invio a breve una lista di possibili interessati, signora.


----------



## Amarax (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Sull'età non so, *ma sul BMI (in chiave di lettura P/R) è appunto quello che volevo dire*
> 
> Comunque le invio a breve una lista di possibili interessati, signora.


 
 

aspetto fiduciosa...sai com'è...non voglio far male a nessuno :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

Divertente

:mexican::carneval::up::rotfl::mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (21 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sentite, già che siamo in tema di confessioni lo dico, non dovrei forse, ma lo dico
> so che ho esagerato ma dirlo mi libera un po'.
> bene: ieri ho regalato una cravatta a mio marito!
> l'ho detto, che il cielo mi aiuti:santarellina:


Che colore?
:saggio:


----------



## Amarax (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Divertente
> 
> :mexican::carneval::up::rotfl::mrgreen:


 
*noi* ( io e persa ) diciamo per davvero...
su queste cose non si scherza:carneval:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> *noi* ( io e persa ) diciamo per davvero...
> su queste cose non si scherza:carneval:


Annoto.... :up:


----------



## geisha (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Beh, certo.
> BMI non superiore a 25
> Età < 50
> Frequentazione Privèè < 1
> ...


 
beh a parte il livello di cultura direi che stai cercando una velina!


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> beh a parte il livello di cultura direi che stai cercando una velina!


Veramente suggerivo la tipologia di uomo ad Amarax.....


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> la libertà dal "giudzio" è molto di piu' che fregarsene.


Ho capito.


----------



## Mari' (21 Agosto 2010)

*Siamo veramente all'asilo mariuccia*



Mari' ha detto:


> Per favore non mi toccate gli Anima-li  le bestialita' le fanno solo gli Umani :mrgreen: .



A: "21/08/2010 13:40 Commento *,* con rubino sangue di piccione"


Posso solo dire: Se sei uomo, si nu strunz e, se sei donna sei una strupida  una mescolanza tra stronza e stupida ... ti e' chiaro in concetto? :ciao:


VIVA la democrazia!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> A: "21/08/2010 13:40 Commento *,* con rubino sangue di piccione"
> 
> 
> Posso solo dire: Se sei uomo, si nu strunz e, se sei donna sei una strupida  una mescolanza tra stronza e stupida ... ti e' chiaro in concetto? :ciao:
> ...


Be serena stesso giorno stessa ora ho preso un rosso anch'io senza neanche il commento....così tanto per gradire


----------



## geisha (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Veramente suggerivo la tipologia di uomo ad Amarax.....


allora velino! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (21 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Be serena stesso giorno stessa ora ho preso un rosso anch'io senza neanche il commento....così tanto per gradire



Figurati se mi cambia il panorama :carneval:


----------



## Amarax (21 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> allora velino! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tronista :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Tronista :carneval::carneval:


Nè velini nè tronisti tra i miei pazienti. Mi dispiace, ma mi sa che la lista non ti interesserà....


----------



## geisha (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Nè velini nè tronisti tra i miei pazienti. Mi dispiace, ma mi sa che la lista non ti interesserà....


te credo quelli non vanno dal nutrizionista no mangiano proprio e i risultati si vedono nei neuroni!!!!!


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> te credo quelli non vanno dal nutrizionista no mangiano proprio e i risultati si vedono nei neuroni!!!!!


Quelli si nutrono di altro..... ed è quell'altro che fa saltar loro i neuroni


----------



## megliosola (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Quelli si nutrono di altro..... ed è quell'altro che fa saltar loro i neuroni


:up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Marì mi hai fatto riflettere.
> Secondo me si crea anche una certa barriera tra marito e moglie.
> Non si riesce mai essere totalmente nudi e sinceri.
> Si ha paura che mettendosi a nudo:
> ...


E questo? 
Segnalato con questo commento zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...
Dio Santo, uno dice le cose con estrema sincerità ciò, e queste si incazzano...
Ok, siete le più sante e fighe del mondo allora ok...si si, tutti noi uomini siamo degli stronzi che non sanno capire il vostro valore...
Ste zanzare anofeli...


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

*Conte*

*Mannaggia alle donne  a tutte quante le donne


Una per una sono tutto un programma


Ci ho certe madonne  mamma mia! Che madonne!*

scusa ma mi hai fatto venire in mente questa strofa:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (21 Agosto 2010)

Ci sono stato per caso. ho visto, ma solo visto, cosa succede. sono un uomo e se un'erezione è sintomo che mi è piaciuto andarci allora mi è piaciuto. non ci ritornerei perchè la curiosità l'ho soddisfatta. ritornarci poi per partecipare, da solo od in coppia no, non ci ritornerei


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> Ci sono stato per caso. ho visto, ma solo visto, cosa succede. sono un uomo e *se un'erezione è sintomo che mi è piaciuto andarci allora mi è piaciuto. *non ci ritornerei perchè la curiosità l'ho soddisfatta. ritornarci poi per partecipare, da solo od in coppia no, non ci ritornerei


Come metro di giudizio direi che può andare ma è un po' limitato:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Come metro di giudizio direi che può andare ma è un po' limitato:carneval::carneval:


Condizione necessaria ma non sufficiente... ripassa!:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (21 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Condizione necessaria ma non sufficiente... ripassa!:carneval:


non avevo notato la precisazione prima: sono un uomo:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Come metro di giudizio direi che può andare ma è un po' limitato:carneval::carneval:


ma io ne sono consapevole :carneval:


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (21 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Condizione necessaria ma non sufficiente... ripassa!:carneval:


non puoi saperlo


----------



## Amarax (21 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Come* metro* di giudizio direi che può andare ma è un po' limitato:carneval::carneval:


  
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## geisha (21 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Quelli si nutrono di altro..... ed è quell'altro che fa saltar loro i neuroni


io pensavo fosse l'inadguata alimentazione.........


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (21 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> io pensavo fosse l'inadguata alimentazione.........


NO, sono le abbuffate....


----------



## messalina (22 Agosto 2010)

Mio marito non ci verrebbe mai e io ho troppo paura di incontrare i miei pazienti..dovrei andare fuori zona, ma non con mio marito! Complimenti a  Chiara e alla complicità e intimità che ha con il marito!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Mio marito non ci verrebbe mai e io ho troppo paura di incontrare i miei pazienti..dovrei andare fuori zona, ma non con mio marito! Complimenti a  Chiara e alla complicità e intimità che ha con il marito!


Ti ci porto io, no?
Un viaggio di studio!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Mio marito non ci verrebbe mai e io ho troppo paura di incontrare i miei pazienti..dovrei andare fuori zona, ma non con mio marito! Complimenti a Chiara e alla complicità e intimità che ha con il marito!


 Anche i pazienti andranno fuori zona e poi ...chi ci va te lo dirà ...fatti dire dove ed escludi quei locali.
Semplice!
Ma devo insegnarti tutto io...


----------



## Micia (25 Agosto 2010)

sere fa un mio amico parladomi di un ragazzo che conosce bene mi ha detto che questi,  con una moglie ... sessualità serena, almeno due volte al mese frequenta un locale di travestiti e sta tanto bene...

lui fa "l'attivo". 

da anni.

la moglie naturalmente non sa nulla.

si, mi ha sorpreso sta cosa...col privè noncentra una fava, ma con le abitudini quantomeno originali forse...
certo che siamo complessi eh...


----------



## occhio (25 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> sere fa un mio amico parladomi di un ragazzo che conosce bene mi ha detto che questi,  con una moglie ... sessualità serena, almeno due volte al mese frequenta un locale di travestiti e sta tanto bene...
> 
> lui fa "l'attivo".
> 
> ...


forse sono un tipo a parte ma tutte le mie passioni sessuali  le condivido solo con mia moglie
se per esempio avessi avuto una attrazione per i trans avrei provato a coinvolgere anche lei
in caso contrario penso che non ci sia alcun contatto con il patner a livello sessuale
come posso stare con una persona e non condividere con lei le mie pulsioni ?
a voi donne non capita?
forse voi siete più restie a confessarvi....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> sere fa un mio amico parladomi di un ragazzo che conosce bene mi ha detto che questi, con una moglie ... sessualità serena, almeno due volte al mese frequenta un locale di travestiti e sta tanto bene...
> 
> lui fa "l'attivo".
> 
> ...


Non è tanto originale.


----------



## Mari' (25 Agosto 2010)

*Abbiamo sto grande l'esempio*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9H5-YPYXBw​


----------



## Amarax (25 Agosto 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Mio marito non ci verrebbe mai e* io ho troppo paura di incontrare i miei pazienti.*.dovrei andare fuori zona, ma non con mio marito! Complimenti a  Chiara e alla complicità e intimità che ha con il marito!




A proposito di paura, ma non c'entra niente con il priveè...
ma voi che trasgredite, non avete paura che nel sonno, o in uno stato di incoscienza, mi riferisco all'anestesia, possiate parlare e buttar fuori qualcosa? io ne ho il terrore:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> A proposito di paura, ma non c'entra niente con il priveè...
> ma voi che trasgredite, non avete paura che nel sonno, o in uno stato di incoscienza, mi riferisco all'anestesia, possiate parlare e buttar fuori qualcosa? io ne ho il terrore:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma quel che viene detto nel sonno non lo considera nessuno.


----------



## Amarax (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma quel che viene detto nel sonno non lo considera nessuno.



Io sì!
Per ciò che riguarda l'anestesia, quando mi sono operata il chirurgo mi avvisò che avrei potuto dire qualcosa sotto l'effetto del pentotal...
allora non avevo nessun timore se non di raccontare del tradimento subìto...


----------



## Micia (25 Agosto 2010)

occhio ha detto:


> forse sono un tipo a parte ma tutte le mie passioni sessuali  le condivido solo con mia moglie
> se per esempio avessi avuto una attrazione per i trans avrei provato a coinvolgere anche lei
> in caso contrario penso che non ci sia alcun contatto con il patner a livello sessuale
> come posso stare con una persona e non condividere con lei le mie pulsioni ?
> ...


caro Occhio, io condivido con un uomo:mexican:alla volta.:mexican:
non esiste proprio il condominio.


----------



## Micia (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è tanto originale.



hai ragione:unhappy:


----------



## Micia (25 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Abbiamo sto grande l'esempio*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9H5-YPYXBw​



appunto...
mari non l'ho nemmeno sentito in sto video..non per scortesia ma per nausea di questi.


----------



## Micia (25 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> A proposito di paura, ma non c'entra niente con il priveè...
> ma voi che trasgredite, non avete paura che nel sonno, o in uno stato di incoscienza, mi riferisco all'anestesia, possiate parlare e buttar fuori qualcosa? io ne ho il terrore:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



TU?!!

mo' pure le pare dell'anestesia:rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (25 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> appunto...
> mari non l'ho nemmeno sentito in sto video..non per scortesia ma per nausea di questi.



... intanto ci sono persone che sono state uccise per questi giochetti ... chissa' se la verita' verra mai fuori


----------



## Micia (25 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma quel che viene detto nel sonno non lo considera nessuno.


ecco, brava, mettile pure sta pulce ad  Ama.

( io ad. ezempio, parlo che è una bellezza, )


----------



## Fabry (25 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ecco, brava, mettile pure sta pulce ad  Ama.
> 
> ( io ad. ezempio, parlo che è una bellezza, )



Mandato in culo il chirurgo che mi aveva appena operato, ero ancora sotto anestesia.....peccato non mi ricordo nulla....mi è stato detto dopo:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Mandato in culo il chirurgo che mi aveva appena operato, ero ancora sotto anestesia.....peccato non mi ricordo nulla....mi è stato detto dopo:carneval:


anch'io:mexican::mexican: me l'hanno riferito. Non mi sono stupita però:mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (25 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Mandato in culo il chirurgo che mi aveva appena operato, ero ancora sotto anestesia.....peccato non mi ricordo nulla....mi è stato detto dopo:carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl:

per una volta hai avuto l'alibi:rotfl:


ah..no...scusa fabry, credevo che lo avesse scritto Abi, e non mi stupiva!

bel colpo comunque:carneval:


----------



## Fabry (25 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> anch'io:mexican::mexican: me l'hanno riferito. Non mi sono stupita però:mrgreen:



Neanche io :mexican: quando ho ripreso contatto con il mondo sentivo un male boia :unhappy:


----------



## Micia (25 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> anch'io:mexican::mexican: me l'hanno riferito. Non mi sono stupita però:mrgreen:


ah ecco...vedi che mi ricordavo bene!


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Neanche io :mexican: quando ho ripreso contatto con il mondo sentivo un male boia :unhappy:


anch'io. e ricordo un freddo pazzesco ai piedi tanto che mi misero una stufetta sul letto


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ah ecco...vedi che mi ricordavo bene!


----------



## Fabry (25 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> per una volta hai avuto l'alibi:rotfl:
> 
> ...



:rotfl:Quando ho rivisto il chirurgo mi ha detto che molti facevano così, io secondo lui ero stato uno dei più tranquilli:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> :rotfl:Quando ho rivisto il chirurgo mi ha detto che molti facevano così, io secondo lui ero stato uno dei più tranquilli:carneval:


Ho fatto un intervento di chirurgia estestica. Quando mi sono svegliata non ho fatto altro che chiedere il risultato i termini non proprio da signora.
Il chirurgo che mi ha operato mi ha detto che in sala operatoria non riuscivano a smettere di ridere


----------



## Fabry (25 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho fatto un intervento di chirurgia estestica. Quando mi sono svegliata non ho fatto altro che chiedere il risultato i termini non proprio da signora.
> Il chirurgo che mi ha operato mi ha detto che in sala operatoria non riuscivano a smettere di ridere



Tranquilla....la colpa è sempre dell'anestesia....


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Tranquilla....la colpa è sempre dell'anestesia....


Si si mi ha trasformato da signora per bene, tutta educata in una quasi scaricatrice di porto.


----------



## Abigail (25 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> :rotfl:Quando ho rivisto il chirurgo mi ha detto che molti facevano così, io secondo lui ero stato uno dei più tranquilli:carneval:


a me non lo disse


----------



## Fabry (25 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> a me non lo disse



Hai esagerato, confessa....:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (25 Agosto 2010)

Mi sono operata solo una volta...ma nessuno dopo mi disse nulla!
Meno male, a parte che avevo circa 16 anni...il chirurgo era un uomo affascinantissimo, mi sarei andata a nascondere nella camera mortuaria se mi avessero riferito di parole dette sotto anestesia!:condom:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Agosto 2010)

Io ho sempre solo chiesto ...da mangiare...


----------



## Amarax (26 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Mandato in culo il chirurgo che mi aveva appena operato, ero ancora sotto anestesia.....peccato non mi ricordo nulla....mi è stato detto dopo:carneval:





Abigail ha detto:


> anch'io:mexican::mexican: me l'hanno riferito. Non mi sono stupita però:mrgreen:


 
  ...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:vi vedo ad urlare sotto gli effetti...sai che ridere fra di loro?

Io invece avevo un'amplificazione dei suoni. Così una porta scorrevole della sala operatoria, di anodizzato , per me diventò una saracinesca di ferro che saliva e scendeva


----------



## Amarax (26 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> a me non lo disse


 
   ...ma *cosa * gli hai detto??? :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Amarax (26 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho sempre solo chiesto ...da mangiare...


 
...il digiuno della sera precedente :up:


----------



## Amarax (26 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ecco, brava, mettile pure sta pulce ad Ama.
> 
> ( *io ad. ezempio, parlo che è una bellezza*, )


 

...io anche ma mi addormento dopo mio marito e mi sveglio prima , alias...se pò ffà :up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ...io anche ma mi addormento dopo mio marito e mi sveglio prima , alias...se pò ffà :up:


 A me è capitato di urlare "ti ammazzo" nessuno ha mai pensato che l'avrei fatto o l'avessi fatto.
I sogni son sogni.

Forse accarezzi l'idea di rivelare qualcosa in modo da suscitare una reazione.
Non la suscitereresti.
Digli chiaramente "ho conosciuto uno che mi fa una corte serrata e ho deciso che farò quel che mi sentirò di fare".
Quando vedrai la sua indifferenza ...allora sì che saprai cosa fare.


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me è capitato di urlare "ti ammazzo" nessuno ha mai pensato che l'avrei fatto o l'avessi fatto.
> * I sogni son sogni.*
> 
> Forse accarezzi l'idea di rivelare qualcosa in modo da suscitare una reazione.
> ...


io ho sognato di trombarmi il berlusca...dimmi tu:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> io ho sognato di trombarmi il berlusca...dimmi tu:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


 Mangia le patate alla piastra invece di truculentate alla sera!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> io ho sognato di trombarmi il berlusca...dimmi tu:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


mangiato pesante?


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2010)

:racchia:





Abigail ha detto:


> io ho sognato di trombarmi il berlusca...dimmi tu:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


 ma volevi lavorare in televisione o scendere in campo?


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2010)

Forse voleva entrare in politica


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> :racchia:
> ma volevi lavorare in televisione o scendere in campo?


è stato allucinante.
lo incontravo ad una festa e lo guardavo come un pezzo di merda fumante, quale lo considero. Lui se ne accorgeva e cominciava a fare il galante dei miei stivaletti.
Lo smontavo con battute e sguardi di fuoco finchè  non abbiamo bevuto qualcosa assieme e dopo un'ora lo guardavo estasiata:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
immagino mi abbia drogato il bicchiere:carneval:
oh alla fine ne ero proprio affascinata e gliela smollavo


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> è stato allucinante.
> lo incontravo ad una festa e lo guardavo come un pezzo di merda fumante, quale lo considero. Lui se ne accorgeva e cominciava a fare il galante dei miei stivaletti.
> Lo smontavo con battute e sguardi di fuoco finchè  non abbiamo bevuto qualcosa assieme e dopo un'ora lo guardavo estasiata:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> immagino mi abbia drogato il bicchiere:carneval:
> oh alla fine ne ero proprio affascinata e gliela smollavo


E poi siamo noi maschi i perversi eh?
A me è capitato di sognare certe cose, e poi il giorno dopo di metterle in atto.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E poi siamo noi maschi i perversi eh?
> A me è capitato di sognare certe cose, e poi il giorno dopo di metterle in atto.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 Con berlusconi?
Sei davvero perverso... :unhappy:


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *E poi siamo noi maschi i perversi eh?*
> A me è capitato di sognare certe cose, e poi il giorno dopo di metterle in atto.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


mai detto.  

grazie, nel caso del nano, passo:mexican:


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> è stato allucinante.
> lo incontravo ad una festa e lo guardavo come un pezzo di merda fumante, quale lo considero. Lui se ne accorgeva e cominciava a fare il galante dei miei stivaletti.
> Lo smontavo con battute e sguardi di fuoco finchè non abbiamo bevuto qualcosa assieme e dopo un'ora lo guardavo estasiata:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> immagino mi abbia drogato il bicchiere:carneval:
> oh alla fine ne ero proprio affascinata e gliela smollavo


 quello pure nei sogni....peggio di freddy krueger


----------



## Amarax (26 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me è capitato di urlare "ti ammazzo" nessuno ha mai pensato che l'avrei fatto o l'avessi fatto.
> I sogni son sogni.
> 
> Forse accarezzi l'idea di rivelare qualcosa in modo da suscitare una reazione.
> ...


Mio marito confessò nel sonno" sono un vizioso...":incazzato::incazzato:


Non sono certa della sua indifferenza. A volte l'ho detto , senza che ci fosse nessuno e mi ha anticipato che mi avrebbe spezzato le gambe. Lascia che poi una reazione non sarebbe per amore ma per lesa dignità...
Ma accetto il tuo consiglio. E' quello che ho smepre pensato avrei fatto se mi fossi sentita attratta da qualcuno: dirlo a lui prima di fare qualunque cosa.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Con berlusconi?
> Sei davvero perverso... :unhappy:


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (1 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sabato scorso ho fatto un regalo a mio marito.
> 
> Qualche tempo fa aveva cominciato a manifestare il desiderio di visitare almeno una volta un Club Priveè.
> La curiosità maschile per certe situazioni intriganti....
> ...


scusa chiara,
sono appena tornata dalle vacanze e magari ricordo male

ma non eri tu quella che aveva espresso l'auspicio che il tuo matrimonio potesse evolversi in questo senso?
anzi
più chiaramente nel senso di una coppia aperta?

perchè in tal caso il regalo te l'ha fatto anche tuo marito
anzi
ancor più


----------



## Amoremio (1 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> piccola attenzione andare in un privé?
> Forse non hai letto con attenzione.
> Mica gli ha fatto la torta di mele o la pastiera...
> *Chi non ha voglia di far pompini a un estraneo sotto gli occhi del marito, dimostra di non volergli bene e di non saperlo capire e di non avere "piccole e grandi attenzioni"?!*
> Come se poi tutti i mariti volessero assistere a cose del genere... :unhappy:


 
  

mon dieu!
che moglie disattenta che sono!

ma lo spompinato dev'essere un' estraneo "puro" o mi posso almeno presentare?
niente di complesso 
due parole
"piacere, sono amoremio, questo è mio marito, posso spompinarla hic et nunc? :mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (1 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> *Assecondare* ha un'accezione decisamente negativa.
> Come mai non dici " condividere, soddisfare,"? mi sembrerebbero molto più adatti.
> E poi scusate, ma se non ci si dice a letto quel che si desidera non so proprio dove lo si possa fare.
> Sembra che vi stupisca *che a letto ci si apra totalmente*.
> Bhò


sono oltre 100 pagg. ma questo 3d promette bene :mexican:


----------



## brugola (1 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> "piacere, sono amoremio, questo è mio marito, posso spompinarla hic et nunc? :mexican:


un regalo è un regalo :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (1 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'amore è condivisione con chi ami non con sconosciuti e sconosciute, o anche conosciuti... *magari qualcuno, prima, si presenta.*


ah ecco


----------



## Amoremio (1 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> un regalo è un regalo :mrgreen::mrgreen:


tu sei una pirlona hic et nunc :mrgreen:


----------



## brugola (1 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tu sei una pirlona hic et nunc :mrgreen:


non mi dire che l'ultimo regalo che hai fatto a tuo marito è una cravatta :carneval:
obsoleta che non sei altro


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mon dieu!
> che moglie disattenta che sono!
> 
> ma lo spompinato dev'essere un' estraneo "puro" o mi posso almeno presentare?
> ...


 :rotfl: :rotfl:
Stavo mangiando frutto..a momenti mi affogavo!


----------



## Micia (1 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> un regalo è un regalo :mrgreen::mrgreen:


ma la vuoi finire...

ho le lacrime.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> non mi dire che l'ultimo regalo che hai fatto a tuo marito è una cravatta :carneval:
> obsoleta che non sei altro


certo che sì :mexican:

così se lo vedo con le mani sulle tette di un'altra ...
ce lo impicco


ma lo faccio per lui
per regalargli la sensazione erotica che si crea nello stiramento della cervicale


----------



## Amoremio (1 Settembre 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Sei mai stato a vedere come marchiano le vacche? no? perchè? forse perchè non ti interessa?
> Sei mai stato a vedere come si producono i turaccioli di sughero? no? perchè? perchè magari non hai questa curiosità?
> Sei mai stato alla degustazione delle formiche fritte? no? perchè? perchè magari non desta affatto il tuo interesse sapere di cosa sanno?
> Ecco, magari alcuni di noi non è che non vanno inun privee per pruderie ma perchè nun je ne potrebeb fregà 'na sega!
> ...


quoto e ti omaggio!

(ma sia chiaro: niente regali!)


----------



## brugola (1 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> certo che sì :mexican:
> 
> *così se lo vedo con le mani sulle tette di un'altra ...*
> *ce lo impicco*


obsoleta e manesca :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
lapidiamola


----------



## Amoremio (1 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi dispiace difficile entrare per coppie di donne sole.
> Se è locale per coppie, bisogna essere coppia tradizionale.
> Rischiate che vi si dica?
> E i cavalieri dove sono?
> ...


dormi tranquillo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> dormi tranquillo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


eccallà! ben ritrovata:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sono oltre 100 pagg. ma questo 3d promette bene :mexican:


ce ne sono tanti altri imperdibili:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (1 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ce ne sono tanti altri imperdibili:rotfl::rotfl:


suggerimenti?


----------



## Amoremio (1 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> la situazione può sembrare accettabile e magari eccitante se vissuta solo ed esclusivamente con una persona della quale non ce ne frega un 'emerita cippa. Non certo con l'uomo che amo.
> Posso anche comprendere la trombata con uno sconosciuto (anzi la comprendo benissimo) ma se sono da sola, indipendente e priva di legami.
> Quello che a me e ripeto A ME fa schifo è l'idea di eccitarmi perchè una donna si tromba il mio uomo sotto ai miei occhi. O peggio ancora sapere che lui gode a vedermi con un altro.Inconcepibile. Sarò fatta male io ma ritengo che l'atto sessuale con la persona che amo debba necessariamente essere una mia esclusiva.
> retrogada, obsoleta, quello che volete.
> ...


 
so' obsoleta anch'io

per me il sesso ha ancora il senso intimo di una condivisione in cui la parte fisica è coronamento di quella emotiva

non credo che potrei mai sdoppiarmi per coronare la condivisione emotiva con mio marito condividendo l'aspetto fisico con un terzo estraneo

è un rapporto esclusivo, per me

non mi turba che altri lo facciano
mi appare tuttavia evidente che per chiara è un percorso verso un suo obiettivo 
e mi lascia perplessa che lo spacci sul forum per un regalo a suo marito
come regalo mi sembra un po' carico di secondi fini


----------



## tenebroso67 (1 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> so' obsoleta anch'io
> 
> per me il sesso ha ancora il senso intimo di una condivisione *in cui la parte fisica è coronamento di quella emotiva*
> 
> ...


Nel sesso la parte fisica e' il coronamento di quella emotiva. 
Approvo in pieno !!! 
tenebro67


----------



## Amoremio (1 Settembre 2010)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Nel sesso la parte fisica e' il coronamento di quella emotiva.
> Approvo in pieno !!!
> tenebro67


obsoleto anche tu? :carneval:


----------



## squonk (6 Settembre 2010)

Un thread molto lungo. Ma dal quale si evince che il "consiglio" che a suo tempo diedi a Chiara è stato seguito... con successo, direi.

Ecco, se ora Chiara porterà suo marito su quella strada (che, dal racconto, il marito stesso non mi è sembrato disdegnare troppo), avrà la possibilità di trovare un proprio equilibrio anche di coppia.

Direi che il "regalo" se lo sono fatti entrambi...

Dico questo aggiungendo a scanso di equivoci che - personalmente, e da maschietto - è una strada che non mi andrebbe assolutamente di percorrere.  Ed anche nell'impossibile caso scolastico che mia moglie mi volesse fare un "regalo" di questo genere, non gradirei affatto. Con buona pace di tutti quegli uomini (e sono tanti) che invece gradirebbero. Eccome se gradirebbero... 

Conosco personalmente coppie che lo fanno con grande affiatamento di tutti e due i partner, e "maschietti" che se lo sognano di notte. E che lo continueranno a sognare ancora per un bel pezzo, ritengo.
:mexican:


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (6 Settembre 2010)

squonk ha detto:


> Un thread molto lungo. Ma dal quale si evince che il "consiglio" che a suo tempo diedi a Chiara è stato seguito... con successo, direi.
> 
> Ecco, se ora Chiara porterà suo marito su quella strada (che, dal racconto, il marito stesso non mi è sembrato disdegnare troppo), avrà la possibilità di trovare un proprio equilibrio anche di coppia.
> 
> ...


 che intendi esattamente per "se lo sognano di notte"?


----------



## squonk (6 Settembre 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> che intendi esattamente per "se lo sognano di notte"?


Che si sognano di notte un "regalo" di questo genere dalla moglie/compagna/fidanzata...


----------



## Amoremio (6 Settembre 2010)

squonk ha detto:


> Che si sognano di notte un "regalo" di questo genere dalla moglie/compagna/fidanzata...


salvo, poi, magari, insultare la moglie/compagna/fidanzata che organizzasse il regalo

penso che molti di quelli che se lo sognano, preferiscano sognarselo


----------



## squonk (6 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> salvo, poi, magari, insultare la moglie/compagna/fidanzata che organizzasse il regalo
> 
> penso che molti di quelli che se lo sognano, preferiscano sognarselo


Il passaggio dalla fantasia erotica stuzzicante alla realtà realizzata, a volte, può essere MOLTO traumatico e MOLTO MENO piacevole del sogno... Ma a volte può funzionare. Altrimenti, certi siti fisici e virtuali sarebbero deserti e non floridi come invece sono. 

E questo - indipendentemente da come la si pensa, e su come la penso io nel mio caso sono stato chiaro - è un dato di fatto inoppugnabile...


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (6 Settembre 2010)

squonk ha detto:


> Che si sognano di notte un "regalo" di questo genere dalla moglie/compagna/fidanzata...


quindi non intendevi dire "se lo sognano!" ointeso come la compagna manco ci pensa a fae una cosa del genere


----------



## squonk (6 Settembre 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> quindi non intendevi dire "se lo sognano!" ointeso come la compagna manco ci pensa a fae una cosa del genere


Esatto. Intendevo dire che lo vorrebbero proprio ma le rispettive partner non ci pensano minimamente ad accondiscendere!


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (6 Settembre 2010)

squonk ha detto:


> Esatto. Intendevo dire che lo vorrebbero proprio ma le rispettive partner non ci pensano minimamente ad accondiscendere!


 allora acvevo capito giusto


----------

